# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կյանքի խոսք (խարիզմատներ)

## ars83

> «Կյանքի խոսք» ի մասին կարդալուց ուղակի չգիտեի ծիծաղեի, թե լացեի, ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ էր ինֆորմացիայի ստությունը (մեղադրանքներ օկուլտիզմի, էքստազի մեջ ընկնելու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ) ամոթ է ուղակի նման բաներ ասելը:


*Ամինա*, եթե այսպես զգացմունքային կերպով չարձագանքեիք «Կյանքի խոսքի» մասին գրվածին, թերևս, ես էլ չէի կարդա այդ հոդվածը, բայց ձեր ռեակցիայից հետո հետաքրքրեց:

Ասում եք՝ ամոթ է նման բան գրելը: Ինչո՞ւ: Ավելի ամոթ չէ՞ հազարներով մարդկանց խաբելը և քրիստոնեական հիմնադրույթներից շեղելը, ինչպես դա անում է «Կյանքի Խոսք» /հետագայում՝ ԿԽ կազմակերպությունը/: Որպես նախկին ԿԽ անդամ, «մկրտված», «Աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցի» դիպլոմ ստացած /գրեթե գերազանցության/, կարող եմ պնդել, որ գրվածների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ճշմարտություն է:

1. Անհերքելի է, որ ԿԽ քարոզում է «բարգավաճ քրիստոնեություն», մեծ շեշտ դնելով հարստության վրա: Քանի-քանի անգամ արտասահմանից եկած քարոզիչների եմ լսել «ֆինանսական սեմինարներ» վարելիս /Մաքսիմ Մաքսիմով, օրինակ/: Իմաստը հիմնականում այն էր, որ պետք է քրիստոնյան լինի բարգավաճ, հարուստ, Աբրահամի օրինակով: Եվ դրան հասնելու ամենաազդեցիկ ձևերից է... *տասանորդը*: Միշտ ինձ մոտ հարց է եղելէ ինչո՞ւ ոչ աղքատներին ողորմելը, որբերին հագցնելը, և այլն: Անգամ այդ հարցերում ԿԽ դրսևորում է տարօրինակ մոտեցում: Որբերի համար շորեր հավաքելուց, օրինակ, _չեն ընդունվում_ կիսամաշված կամ մաշված շորերը և բերողին սովորեցնում են, թե «ավելցուկդ մի բեր» կամ «մի բեր այն, ինչ ինքդ չէիր հագնի»: Իսկ, միգուցե, դա տվողի «երկու լումա՞ն» է: Սրանով ԿԽ-ն չի հետաքրքրվում:

2. Հիվանդությունների նկատմամբ գրեթե պանիկական վախ և դրա սերմանումը ԿԽ անդամների մեջ: «Հիվանդություն մեղքի պատճառով» կամ «հիվանդություն՝ ուղղվելու համար» գաղափարները համարյա թե արգելքի տակ են: Բարգավաճ քրիստոնյայի կյանքում հիվանդությանը տեղ չպետք է լինի:

3. Աստվածածնի /հատկապես/ և Սուրբերի նկատմամբ սառը, երբեմն՝ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք: Սեփական անձի դասում միևնույն մակարդակի վրա Առաքյալների և Ավետարանիչների հետ, ինչից գործնականում, բխում է, որ նրանցից սովորելու շատ բան չկա: Բերում է նաև Աստվածաշնչի կամայական մեկնաբանությունների՝ ըստ հանգամանքների:

4. Այսպես կոչված «խմբակների լիդերների» /ցավոք, անգամ սա է ինձ վիճակվել ժամանակին/ գրեթե առանց նախապատրաստման նշանակում /«ձեռնադրում»/: Անփորձ, զգացմունքային, ինքնատիրապետումից թույլ երիտասարդները շատ հաճախ նշանակվում են «լիդերներ» տարեց և միջին հասակի մարդկանց վրա /ուղիղ հակասություն Պողոս առաքյալի՝ Եկեղեցում պաշտոնյաներ կարգելու մասին հրահանգներին, բայց ԿԽ համար դա էական չէ, քանի որ «լիդերների» պակաս կա/: Լսել եմ մի քանի տարեց մարդկանց, որոնք բողոքել են «լիդերների» /16-17 տարեկան տղա կամ աղջիկ/ կոշտ և անզուսպ վերաբերմունքից:

5. Վերջապես, ս.Հաղորդության խորհրդի պարզապես խայտառակ բեմականացումը: Անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել մի քանի հազարանոց հավաքույթի Համալիրում, որտեղ բաժանվել է քաղցր հյութ /ալկոհոլազուրկ խաղողի հյութ, հավանաբար/ և չոր լավաշ՝ իբրև Քրիստոսի Արյուն և Մարմին: Ըստ որում, բաժանվել է առանց որևէ խտրականության, առանց Հաղորդության խորհրդի բացատրման, առաջին անգամ եկած մարդկանց, առանց որևէ խոստովանության /կարճատև աղոթք քարոզչի կողմից՝ ավելի շատ գոհության, քան ապաշխարհության/: Նշված խորհրդի կատարում կամայական ժամանակ, կամայական հավաքույթներին:

Առայժմ, երևի, այսքանը:

----------

anahit96 (07.07.2011), Elmo (25.02.2009), impression (24.02.2009), karina13 (20.02.2009), may (20.02.2009), Monk (20.02.2009), Nareco (21.02.2009), հովարս (28.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2011)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եթե ուշադիր լինես կնկատես, ու ես չեմ վիճում ուղղակի փաստերին եմ ծանոթացնում։


karina13Աստված բոլորին դատավոր.  բայց դասել պենտեկոստյան եկեղեցին սատանիստների յոգայի կամ կրիշնայի  հետ.  սա ոչ՛ թէ փաստ է. այլ հենց սատանայություն։ ինչպես գրված է ՙավազակների ու  անօրենների հետ դասվեցի՚

----------

Karina (23.02.2009), The_only_one (20.02.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> *Ամինա*, եթե այսպես զգացմունքային կերպով չարձագանքեիք «Կյանքի խոսքի» մասին գրվածին, թերևս, ես էլ չէի կարդա այդ հոդվածը, բայց ձեր ռեակցիայից հետո հետաքրքրեց:


Ես անձամբ կապ չունեմ նշված ԿԽ եկեղեցու հետ, որոշ սկզբունքների անգամ դեմ եմ, բայց այսպես նեկայացնելը համարում եմ ոչ պատշաճ վերաբերմունքի և սխալ ըմբռնման արդյունք....

Խնդրում եմ ինձ սխալ չհասկանալ, դուք վկայում եք որ ինչ որ ավագ եք եղել, ես ձեզ կրտսեր անգամ չէի տա... Դուք Աստծո զորությունը ուրացած եք, դատում եք երևույթներով.... Ձեր հայացքն ուղղված է եղել մարկ-մարդ հարաբերությանը ու պատահաբար չէ որ այսօր հակառակ դիրքում եք հայտնվել, վաղն էլ կհերքեք ձեր այսօրվա դիրքորոշումը...

Ամփոփելով խոսքս ասեմ, խնդրում եմ մի արեք այնպիսի հայտարարություններ որոնք ձեզ կդնեն անհարմար իրավիճակի մեջ և մի քանիսի սխալից ելնելով մի դատեք մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի.....
Աստված է բոլորի Տերը և նրանց համար շատ մեծ գին է վճարվել, դու ով ես որ Աստծո ծառան կդատես....

----------

Janita Hero (24.02.2009), Karina (23.02.2009), Manya (02.07.2009), razmik21 (06.05.2010), Second Chance (24.02.2009), Vaho (28.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Իսկ ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրել, որ ավետարանչականները աղանդ են - հա մոռացել էի , եթե առաքելական չի ուրեմն կարելի է աղանդ սեպել...
> 
> Հիմա հղման մասին
> Ճիշտն ասած Առաքելական եկեղեցուց այդ աստիճան ճղճիմություն և սուտ չէի սպասում, (Քանի որ բավականին հարգանք ունեի): Սարսափելի էր ուղակի առկա ապատեղեկատվության ծավալները: Չեմ հասկանում դա պարզապես հետևորդներին չկորցնելու համար է, թե՞ ավելի գերագույն նպատակ կա: 
> «Կյանքի խոսք» ի մասին կարդալուց ուղակի չգիտեի ծիծաղեի, թե լացեի, ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ էր ինֆորմացիայի ստությունը (մեղադրանքներ օկուլտիզմի, էքստազի մեջ ընկնելու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ) ամոթ է ուղակի նման բաներ ասելը:


Ամինա ջան,  ավելորդ էմոցիաները միշտ էլ ավելի շատ խանգարում են, քան օգնում  :Smile: 

Խարիզմատների պաշտպաններին կխնդրեի նայել այս տեսանյութերը և իրենց կարծիքն արտահայտել:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxJmM54gzKc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm4L0dbABLM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCeVZ6e2T0E

----------

Astrid (07.03.2009)

----------


## Monk

> karina13Աստված բոլորին դատավոր.  բայց դասել պենտեկոստյան եկեղեցին սատանիստների յոգայի կամ կրիշնայի  հետ.  սա ոչ՛ թէ փաստ է. այլ հենց սատանայություն։ ինչպես գրված է ՙավազակների ու  անօրենների հետ դասվեցի՚


Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող են վիրավորվել յոգայի կամ կրիշնայականության հետևորդները (ի դեպ, խոսքը Հարե կրիշնա աղանդի մասին է):

----------

Astrid (07.03.2009), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Ես անձամբ կապ չունեմ նշված ԿԽ եկեղեցու հետ, որոշ սկզբունքների անգամ դեմ եմ, բայց այսպես նեկայացնելը համարում եմ ոչ պատշաճ վերաբերմունքի և սխալ ըմբռնման արդյունք....


Խնդրեմ, բացատրեք ինձ՝ ո՞րն է իմ սխալ ընկալումը:




> Խնդրում եմ ինձ սխալ չհասկանալ, դուք վկայում եք որ ինչ որ ավագ եք եղել, ես ձեզ կրտսեր անգամ չէի տա...


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, ես էլ ինձ կրտսեր չէի տա ոչ այն ժամանակ, ոչ հիմա: Սակայն հիմարությանս և ինքնախաբեությանս աստիճանն այնքան մեծ էր, որ համաձայնվեցի «լիդեր» դառնալ:  Համենայն դեպս, «հոգևոր առաջնորդները» պետք է խուսափեն նորահավատներին ուսուցիչներ կարգելուց, ասածս սա է /չկարծեք, որ փորձում եմ արդարանալ ուրիշի սխալներով/:




> Դուք Աստծո զորությունը ուրացած եք, դատում եք երևույթներով....


 Կարծում եմ, մի քիչ շտապում եք՝ եզրակացություններ կատարելու մեջ:




> Ձեր հայացքն ուղղված է եղել մարկ-մարդ հարաբերությանը ու պատահաբար չէ որ այսօր հակառակ դիրքում եք հայտնվել, վաղն էլ կհերքեք ձեր այսօրվա դիրքորոշումը...


Չեմ հերքի, քանի որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի /հետագայում՝ ՀԱԵ/ եկել եմ՝ նրա սկզբունքներն ու վարդապետությունը ընդունելով: ԿԽ-ից /հետագայում նաև ՀԱՀԵ-ից /Հայաստանի Ավետարանական հավատքի եկեղեցի, «հիսունականներ»// հեռացել եմ ոչ թե այս կամ այն մարդու պատճառով, այլ հենց վարդապետության, սկզբունքների, քարոզության՝ քրիստոնեական սկզբունքենրի հետ անհամատեղ լինելու պատճառով: Եթե մարդիկ լինեին պատճառը, ոչ մի տեղ էլ չէի գնա. այսօր էլ ինչ ասես կարելի է լսել հոգևորականների մասին, և, միգուցե դրանց մի մասը ճիշտ է: Բայց կարևորը ոչ թե այն է, թե ինչպիսին է հոգևորականը, այլ այն՝ ինչ է նա քարոզում: ՀԱԵ-ում կա առաքյալների Սուրբ հոգևոր հայրերի միջոցով դարերի ընթացքում ձևավորված հստակ վարդապետություն, և այնտեղ չի կարող քարոզվել մի բան, որը դուրս է այդ վարդապետությունից: Հակառակ դրան, ԿԽ նման երիտասարդ «քրիստոնեական հարանվանություններում» հաճախ կարելի է լսել իրարամերժ քարոզներ /օրինակ, կապված սրբության հետ/:




> Ամփոփելով խոսքս ասեմ, խնդրում եմ մի արեք այնպիսի հայտարարություններ որոնք ձեզ կդնեն անհարմար իրավիճակի մեջ և մի քանիսի սխալից ելնելով մի դատեք մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի.....


Լավ է, որ դուք էլ եք նկատում, որ նշվածներն ակնհայտ սխալներ են: Ժողովրդին չեմ դատում, իհարկե:  Անհամաձայնությունս վարդապետության և սկզբունքների հետ է:




> Աստված է բոլորի Տերը և նրանց համար շատ մեծ գին է վճարվել, դու ով ես որ Աստծո ծառան կդատես....


Որ մեկին չեմ դատեր, այլ պայքարում եմ սխալ և մոլորեցուցիչ ուսմունքենրի՝ իբրև քրիստոնեական մատուցվելու դեմ: 

Հ.Գ. Երբ առաքյալներն ուղարկվեցին քարոզելու քրիստոնեությունը, այդ գործընթացը քաոտիկ չէր. ամեն մեկը մի տեղ գնաց՝ քարոզելու: Մեզ մոտ եկան երկու առաքյալ և հիմնեցին եկեղեցի, որև հետագայում կոչվեց ՀԱԵ: Բացատրեք խնդրեմ, եթե Աստված կամեցավ իր առաքելական եկեղեցու միջոցով քրիստոնեության բերել մի ազգի, ինչի՞ համար է անհրաժեշտ ազգը նորովի «դարձնել քրիստոնյա», այն հեռացնելով դարերով խնամքով սովորեցրած և փայփայած քրիստոնեական սկզբունքներից ու Եկեղեցուց: /ինչպես դա անում եմ բազմաթիվ «հարանվանություններ», և այլն/

Ինչո՞ւ և պետք և ո՞ւմ է ձեռնտու ազգի կրոնական պառակտումը:

----------

Annushka (28.02.2009), karina13 (23.02.2009), may (23.02.2009), Nareco (23.02.2009), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2011)

----------


## Սելավի

> Ամինա ջան,  ավելորդ էմոցիաները միշտ էլ ավելի շատ խանգարում են, քան օգնում 
> 
> Խարիզմատների պաշտպաններին կխնդրեի նայել այս տեսանյութերը և իրենց կարծիքն արտահայտել:  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxJmM54gzKc 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm4L0dbABLM 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCeVZ6e2T0E


Մոնկ  ջան  նայեցի  այս  տեսանյութերը   և  չհասկացա  թե  իրականում  այդ  ինչ  էր  կատարվում, բայց  որ    այդքան    հավեսով  ծիծաղում  էին   այդ  բարի  մարդիկ  ու  երեխաները   դա  արդեն   հրաշալիյա,  որ  դեռ   կան  մարդիկ  ովքեր  կարողանում  են  լիաթոք  ծիծաղել  այս   աշխարհում:
Մի  գուցե  դու  բացատրես  այդ  երևույթը,  կամ  մեկնաբանես   քո  տեսանկյունից,  իսկ  եթե  կլինեն  մարդիկ  որ   հենց   իրենք   մասնակից  են  լինում  այդպիսի  ցնցող,  հրաշալի  միջոցառումներին,  մի  գուցե  կիսվեն  մեզ  հետ,  ինչ  զգացողություններ  են  ունենում  այդ  ժամանակ՝  իրականու՞մ  դա  Սուրբ  Հոգու  ազդեցություննա,  թե՞  պարզապես  այդպես  են  ուզում  մարդիկ  հանգստանան:

----------

Karina (23.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ  ջան  նայեցի  այս  տեսանյութերը   և  չհասկացա  թե  իրականում  այդ  ինչ  էր  կատարվում, բայց  որ    այդքան    հավեսով  ծիծաղում  էին   այդ  բարի  մարդիկ  ու  երեխաները   դա  արդեն   հրաշալիյա,  որ  դեռ   կան  մարդիկ  ովքեր  կարողանում  են  լիաթոք  ծիծաղել  այս   աշխարհում:
> Մի  գուցե  դու  բացատրես  այդ  երևույթը,  կամ  մեկնաբանես   քո  տեսանկյունից,  իսկ  եթե  կլինեն  մարդիկ  որ   հենց   իրենք   մասնակից  են  լինում  այդպիսի  ցնցող,  հրաշալի  միջոցառումներին,  մի  գուցե  կիսվեն  մեզ  հետ,  ինչ  զգացողություններ  են  ունենում  այդ  ժամանակ՝  իրականու՞մ  դա  Սուրբ  Հոգու  ազդեցություննա,  թե՞  պարզապես  այդպես  են  ուզում  մարդիկ  հանգստանան:


Սելավի ջան, ես երևի մի քիչ զերծ կմնամ մեկնաբանություններից: Իմ ասածները բնականաբար ընկալվելու են որպես խիստ սուբյեկտիվ և կանխակալ: Թող ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար հետևություններ անի: Եթե դու տպավորություն ես ստացել, որ դա խիստ դրական երևույթ է, ապա ես քեզ հակառակը չեմ համոզի: Միայն թե մի հարց` դու Սուրբ Հոգու նմանատիպ ազդեցության մասին Սուրբ Գրքում որևէ տեղ հանդիպել ես?

----------

Annushka (28.02.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, ես երևի մի քիչ զերծ կմնամ մեկնաբանություններից: Իմ ասածները բնականաբար ընկալվելու են որպես խիստ սուբյեկտիվ և կանխակալ: Թող ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար հետևություններ անի: Եթե դու տպավորություն ես ստացել, որ դա խիստ դրական երևույթ է, ապա ես քեզ հակառակը չեմ համոզի: Միայն թե մի հարց` դու Սուրբ Հոգու նմանատիպ ազդեցության մասին Սուրբ Գրքում որևէ տեղ հանդիպել ես?


Ճիշտն  ասած  չեմ  հանդիպել   Սուրբ  Հոգու   նմանատիպ  նկարագրության,  բայց  ի՞նչ  իմանաս՝  Աստված  տարբեր  ձևերովա  աշխատում:   
Սակայն  ավելի  հետաքրքիր  կլինի  լսել  հենց  այն  մարդկանց  ովքեր   վայելում  են  այդ  պահերը:

----------


## Second Chance

> *Ամինա*, եթե այսպես զգացմունքային կերպով չարձագանքեիք «Կյանքի խոսքի» մասին գրվածին, թերևս, ես էլ չէի կարդա այդ հոդվածը, բայց ձեր ռեակցիայից հետո հետաքրքրեց:
> 
> Ասում եք՝ ամոթ է նման բան գրելը: Ինչո՞ւ: Ավելի ամոթ չէ՞ հազարներով մարդկանց խաբելը և քրիստոնեական հիմնադրույթներից շեղելը, ինչպես դա անում է «Կյանքի Խոսք» /հետագայում՝ ԿԽ կազմակերպությունը/: Որպես նախկին ԿԽ անդամ, «մկրտված», «Աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցի» դիպլոմ ստացած /գրեթե գերազանցության/, կարող եմ պնդել, որ գրվածների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ճշմարտություն է:


 ars83 այնուամենայնիվ կպնդեմ որ այդ գրվածների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը սուտ է,  սուտ է նաև, որ մարդկանց խաբում կամ քրիստոնեական հեմնադրութներից շեղում են...
Հասկանում եմ դու ինքդ անդամ ես եղել, ես ավելի շատ կողքից եմ ճանաչում, սակայն ում որ ճանաչում եմ ու գիտեմ պարզապես արտակարգ քրիստոնեաներ են, ու վստահ եմ, որ չեմ սխալվում նրանց հարցով, ոչ սրբության, ոչ էլ այլ տեսակետներից




> 1. Անհերքելի է, որ ԿԽ քարոզում է «բարգավաճ քրիստոնեություն», մեծ շեշտ դնելով հարստության վրա: Քանի-քանի անգամ արտասահմանից եկած քարոզիչների եմ լսել «ֆինանսական սեմինարներ» վարելիս /Մաքսիմ Մաքսիմով, օրինակ/: Իմաստը հիմնականում այն էր, որ պետք է քրիստոնյան լինի բարգավաճ, հարուստ, Աբրահամի օրինակով:


  «բարգավաճ քրիստոնեությունը» կարծում եմ մի ծայրահեղություն էր , որը կարծեմ Կխ-ն ինքն էլ ընդունեց ու դուրս հանեց, իմ կարծիքով չես կարող ժխտել որ սխալներ բոլորի մոտ էլ լինում , նույնը կասեմ և հաղորդության վերաբերյալ... նաև լիդերների...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սրբերին- սա կարծում եմ չափազանցություն է , համարել որ բողոքական եկեղեցիները ծաղրում են սրբերին , նրանք  պարզապես չեն ընդունում սրբերին աղոթելը, որը բացարձակ սուրբգրային չի( սակայն ընդունված է կաթոլիկ և առաքելական եկեղեցու կողմից )- ինչ իմաստ ունի աղոթել Պողոսին, որ նա խնդրի աստվածամորը նա՝ Հիսուսին Հիսուսն էլ Հորը - չէ որ գրված է կա միայն մեկ միջնորդ

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմաբ ուզում եմ ասել մի բան. կարծում եմ դա դու էլ չես ժխտի
Այո հեշտ է նայել ու գտնել թերությունները - որոնք ի դեպ առաքելական եկեղեցում էլ սակավ չեն, բայց միթե կարող ենք աչքերներս փակել այդքան դրականի՝ փոխված կյանքերի վրա: Ինչպես կժխտենք այդքան հարբեցողների, թմրամոլների դարձի գալն ու նորմալ կյանք վարելը , այդքան պառակտված ընտանիքների վերականգնվելը... այստեղից հարց է ծագում բա ինչու՞ մինչև այդ «որ քրիստոնեա» էին ձեր ասելով չէին բժշկվում դարձի գալիս ու ապաշխարհում, ինչու չէր փոխվում նրանց կյանքերը չէ, որ նրանք առաքելական եկեղեցում մկրտված  «քրիստոնեաներ» էին...

----------

Լուսիանա (24.02.2009), Կտրուկ (24.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Ճիշտն  ասած  չեմ  հանդիպել   Սուրբ  Հոգու   նմանատիպ  նկարագրության,  բայց  ի՞նչ  իմանաս՝  Աստված  տարբեր  ձևերովա  աշխատում:   
> Սակայն  ավելի  հետաքրքիր  կլինի  լսել  հենց  այն  մարդկանց  ովքեր   վայելում  են  այդ  պահերը:


Շատ ընդհանուր դիտարկում ես անում, Սելավի ջան, որ անշուշտ տարբերակ է: Տարբերակ է նաև այն, որ չարն էլ տարբեր ձևերով է աշխատում: 
Իսկ այդ մարդկանց ինքս շատ եմ լսել (գուցե ավելի շատ, քան այստեղ նրանց պաշտպաններից շատ-շատերը): Այդ մարդկանց ներշնչել են, որ դա ՙաստվածային ծիծաղ ՚ է:

----------

may (23.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Հ.Գ. Երբ առաքյալներն ուղարկվեցին քարոզելու քրիստոնեությունը, այդ գործընթացը քաոտիկ չէր. ամեն մեկը մի տեղ գնաց՝ քարոզելու: Մեզ մոտ եկան երկու առաքյալ և հիմնեցին եկեղեցի, որև հետագայում կոչվեց ՀԱԵ: Բացատրեք խնդրեմ, եթե Աստված կամեցավ իր առաքելական եկեղեցու միջոցով քրիստոնեության բերել մի ազգի, ինչի՞ համար է անհրաժեշտ ազգը նորովի «դարձնել քրիստոնյա», այն հեռացնելով դարերով խնամքով սովորեցրած և փայփայած քրիստոնեական սկզբունքներից ու Եկեղեցուց: /ինչպես դա անում եմ բազմաթիվ «հարանվանություններ», և այլն/
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ և պետք և ո՞ւմ է ձեռնտու ազգի կրոնական պառակտումը:


Սա միակ դրոշակն է որ առաջ են քաշում ՀԱԵ-ն ,կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները համարելով , որ իրենք անիջական առաքելահաստատ են ուրեմն իրենց է մենաշնորհը...
Բայց այս եկեղեցիները բազմաթիվ անգամ ապացուցել են իրենց սխալականությունը... Օրինակը հենց կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին, որից շատ ազդված է ՀԱԷ-ն/նրանից է եկել կարծեմ սրբերին աղոթելու ոչ սուրբգրային ավանդույթը/  ու եթե չլիներ Մարտին Լյութերի շարժումը երևի մենք էլ հիմա ինդուլգենցիաներ գնեինք մեղքերի համար... 
Այո ոչ ոքի համար էլ գազտնիք չի, որ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին հասել էր իր «սրբության» գագաթնակետին ... լավ է որ Աստված միջամտեց...
Ինչի հաշվին է կառուցվել այդ հոյակապ, ոսկեզոծ, ցնցող ճարտարապետական շինվածքով Ս, Պետրոս -ի տաճարը - մի ձեռնատու բիզնեսի միջոցով, որը կոչվում էր ինդուլգենցիաներ... ուզում ես  մեղքերդ ներվեն ինչ կարիք կա անես հետո ներվես նախորոք առ ու գործիր...
Չխոսեմ էլ Կարդինալների բարոյականությունից ու սրբությունից...
Իսկ հիմա Լյութերի արած բարեփոխումից օգտվում են նաև հենց իրենք կաթոլիկները...
Հա մեր եկեղեցին էլ՝ ՀԱԵ-ն ոչ պակաս բիզնես է ունեցել ժամանակ առ ժամանակ . կարգին կալվածատեր էր խեղճ գյուղացիներին ճորտի պես էր պահում դրա համար էլ երբեմն հուզումներ էր առաջանում ժողովրդի մեջ , որովհետև պարզապես չէին դիմանում այդ աստիճան հարկերին  : Արդեն մարդկանց կոկորդներին էր հասել: Դրա համար էլ հարձակվել ու սպանել են Տաթևի վանքի հոգևորականներին, ու մինչև հիմա էլ Սյունիքի մարզում չեն սիրում հոգևորականներին , և եկեղեցու ազդեցությունն այտեղ շատ թույլ է..

Այնպես որ եթե նայենք  եկեղեցիների պատմությանը, ապա պարզ կհասկանանք, որ եկեղեցիների սրբությունը կամ օրինականությունը չի որոշվում ոչ ժամանակով ոչ էլ, ինչ որ մեկի հաստատությամբ՝  կարևորը, որ Տերը հաստատի ու պահի եկեղեցին...
Հետևություն այս ամենից, որ անիմաստ է պարծանքը՝ որպես առաքելահաստատ...
Ինչն է հիմանկան տարբերությունը՝ ֆորմալիզմը/ձևապաշտությունը /որից հրաժարվում են բողոքական եկեղեցիները/:Այ սա է եկել դարերով ու հաստատվել , իսկ դա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի աստվածապաշտության հետ ու չի կարող առիթ լինել չընդունելու այս կամ այն եկեղեցին:  Բողոքական եկեղեցիները նախնտրում են ավելի բնական ու պարզ կերպով պաշտել Աստծուն ,  և այդ կերպը չի մերժում աստվածաշունչը այլ հակառակը(այս մասին շատ բան կա ասելու բայց առայժմ այսքանը):

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պառակտություններին- ապա ընդհանրապես ոչ մի պառակտության առիթ չկա այլ կան  բազմաթիվ փոխված կյանքեր , բարոյական , վերականգնված ամրապնդված ընտանիքներ - սա արդեն դուք դատեք թե ինչքան օգուտ կամ վնաս է մեր երկրին:

----------

Լուսիանա (24.02.2009), Կտրուկ (24.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

> ars83 այնուամենայնիվ կպնդեմ որ այդ գրվածների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը սուտ է,  սուտ է նաև, որ մարդկանց խաբում կամ քրիստոնեական հեմնադրութներից շեղում են...
> Հասկանում եմ դու ինքդ անդամ ես եղել, ես ավելի շատ կողքից եմ ճանաչում, սակայն ում որ ճանաչում եմ ու գիտեմ պարզապես արտակարգ քրիստոնեաներ են, ու վստահ եմ, որ չեմ սխալվում նրանց հարցով, ոչ սրբության, ոչ էլ այլ տեսակետներից


Մարդկանց քննարկելը չէ նպատակս, այլ ուսմունքի: 




> «բարգավաճ քրիստոնեությունը» կարծում եմ մի ծայրահեղություն էր , որը կարծեմ Կխ-ն ինքն էլ ընդունեց ու դուրս հանեց, իմ կարծիքով չես կարող ժխտել որ սխալներ բոլորի մոտ էլ լինում


Այս սխալը մտնում է ԿԽ հիմնարդիր Ուլֆ Էկմանի «Դոկտրինաներ» գրքի մեջ և ես չեմ կարծում, որ ԿԽ-ն դրանից հրաժարվել է: Նյութական բարգավաճումը միշտ էլ կազմել է նրա ուսմունքի մի մասը: Ի հակառակ դրան, ֆինանսական բարգավաճման թեման շատ քիչ է շոշափվում հիսունականների մոտ, պետք է նշեմ: Այդ առումով նրանց ուսմունքը շատ ավելի քրիստոնեական է, քան ԿԽ-ինը:




> նույնը կասեմ և հաղորդության վերաբերյալ...


Բայց հաղորդությունը խաղ ու պար չէ, որպեսզի այն ինչպես ուզեն, կատարեն: Հաղորդությունից առաջ կենսական պայման է ապաշխարությունը և խոստովանությունը, այլապես ինչի՞ համար է մարդ մոտենում հաղորդությանը: Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, մինչև այսօր էլ ոչ մի խոստովանության կարգ ԿԽ-ում գոյություն չունի: Այստեղ ևս հարկ է նշել, որ հիսունականների մոտ խոստովանության հարցը շատ ավելի խիստ է դրված. այն պարտադիր է, այն էլ՝ անհատական:




> նաև լիդերների...


Մեկ տարի էլ չի անցել, որ հանդիպել եմ 16-ամյա մի «լիդերի», որն անգամ իր մոր հետ հարգալից չէր կարողանում խոսել: Ինչևէ, հարցը, նորից եմ կրկնում, մարդիկ չեն, հարցը ավագների կարգման սխալ սկզբունքներն են, ինչպիսիք, օրինակ.
ա. կանանց կարգումը
բ. նորահավատների և անփորձների կարգումը
Կարդացեք, խնդրեմ, Պողոս առաքյալի պատվիրած կարգը՝ եպիսկոպոս և սարկավագ նշանակելու մասին /սարկավագը կարելի է համարել «լիդերը»/, Ա Տիմոթ. 3-րդ գլուխ, և ասացեք, արդյո՞ք սուրբգրային է «լիդերների» նշանակման կարգը ԿԽ-ում:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սրբերին- սա կարծում եմ չափազանցություն է , համարել որ բողոքական եկեղեցիները ծաղրում են սրբերին , նրանք  պարզապես չեն ընդունում սրբերին աղոթելը, որը բացարձակ սուրբգրային չի( սակայն ընդունված է կաթոլիկ և առաքելական եկեղեցու կողմից )- ինչ իմաստ ունի աղոթել Պողոսին, որ նա խնդրի աստվածամորը նա՝ Հիսուսին Հիսուսն էլ Հորը - չէ որ գրված է կա միայն մեկ միջնորդ


Նկատեմ, նախ, որ ես չեմ ասել, որ /ցիտում եմ ձեզ/ «բողոքական եկեղեցիները ծաղրում են սրբերին»: Նման բան չէի կարող ասել, քանի որ չեմ ուսումնասիրել բոլոր բողոքական հոսանքները, խոսքս ԿԽ մասին է:
Ինչ վերաբերում է սրբերին աղոթելուն՝ նրանց բարեխոսությունը խնդրելուն, ապա սա շատ ծավալուն թեմա է, այստեղ քննարկելու համար: Եթե ցանկությւոն ունեք, կարելի է առանձին թեմայում քննարկել: Մի բան նշեմ, միայն, օրինակ, երբ Հակոբոս առաքյալի ընդհանրական թղթում գրված է /5-րդ գլուխ/, որ միմյանց համար պետք է աղոթել, նաև, որ պետք է խնդրել երեցներին, որպեսզի աղոթեն /հիվանդության ժամանակ, օրինակ/: Բողոքականների համար, երբ մեկը ննջում է եկեղեցուց, դադարում է գոյություն ունենալուց /իրենց համար/, ուստի ոչ մի խնդրանք լինել չի կարող հանգուցյալ սրբին: Աշխարհը, ինչպես նաև Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցին նրանց համար սահմանափակված է իրենց ապրաշ ժամանակաշրջանով /այդպես է ստացվում/: Սակայն Առաքելական Եկեղեցու համար միշտ կապ գոյություն ունի Քրիստոսի Մարմնի անդամների միջև, թե՛ ներկայումս ապրող, թե՛ ննջած: Ինձ համար, օրինակ, Պողոս առաքյալը «մեռած-գնացած» չէ: Եթե Քրիստոս լսում էր նրա բարեխոսությունը երկրային կյանքի ընթացքում, ինչո՞ւ պետք է չլսի նաև հիմա:




> Իսկ ընդհանուր առմաբ ուզում եմ ասել մի բան. կարծում եմ դա դու էլ չես ժխտի
> Այո հեշտ է նայել ու գտնել թերությունները - որոնք ի դեպ առաքելական եկեղեցում էլ սակավ չեն, բայց միթե կարող ենք աչքերներս փակել այդքան դրականի՝ փոխված կյանքերի վրա: Ինչպես կժխտենք այդքան հարբեցողների, թմրամոլների դարձի գալն ու նորմալ կյանք վարելը , այդքան պառակտված ընտանիքների վերականգնվելը... այստեղից հարց է ծագում բա ինչու՞ մինչև այդ «որ քրիստոնեա» էին ձեր ասելով չէին բժշկվում դարձի գալիս ու ապաշխարհում, ինչու չէր փոխվում նրանց կյանքերը չէ, որ նրանք առաքելական եկեղեցում մկրտված  «քրիստոնեաներ» էին...


Նախ, պարզ չէ, թե մարմնական բժշկությունն ինչքանով է նպաստում հոգու փրկությանը և առողջությանը: Դուք դատում եք արտաքին և ժամանակավոր փոփոխություններով /առողջության վերականգնում, վնասակար սովորություններից ազատում, և այլն/, բայց գլխավոր չափանիշը պետք է լինի մարդու հոգու փոփոխությունը, այդպես չէ՞: Չեմ ժխտում, որ մեկը մյուսին զուգընթաց կարող է տեղի ունենալ:
Երկրորդ, անձամբ ես ոչ այնքան շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ *մեր իրականությունից*, որ թմրամոլները, հարբեցողները բուժվեն ԿԽ-ի քարոզության շնորհիվ: Շատ-շատ եմ լսել այդպիսի պատմություններ արտերկրացիների մասին /հատկապես ամերիկացիների/: Ձեզ քաջ հայնի «խաչը և դանակը», օրինակ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեր իրականության հետ: Դուք շա՞տ եք տեսել մեզ մոտ մարդկանց, որոնք սեռական հարաբերություններ են ունենում հասարակական վայրերում, կամ սևամորթների թաղամասեր, ուր սպանություններ և կողոպուտ է: Եվ արդյո՞ք դրանցից շատերը բժշկվել են ԿԽ քարոզությամբ: Հասկանո՞ւմ եք, մեզ /և ոչ միայն մեզ/ միշտ փորձում են համոզել, որ մենք ուրիշներից ոչնչով չենք տարբերվում, առանձնահատկություններ չունենք, ուստի մեր նկատմամբ կիրառելի են, օրինակ շվեդերի բարքերին համապատասխան քարոզությունները: 
ՀԱԵ-ն մեր ժողովրդին ճանաչում է շատ ավելի լավ և խոսում է շատ ավելի մաքուր ու բնական լեզվով, քան բոլոր նրանք, ում շփումը մեր ազգի հետ ընդամենը 1 հարյուրամյակ է /կամ ավլի քիչ/: Նաև անժխտելի է ՀԱԵ-ի վաստակը ազգի և ինքնության պահպանման հարցում:

Եվս մի բան. դուք շեշտը դնում եք դարձի վրա՝ դրդվելով մարմնական բժշկությունից /կամ նմանատիպ բաներից/: Իհարկե, սա կարևոր է, բայց ցավն այն է, որ ԿԽ-ի նման կազմակերպություններում, շեշտը հենց դրված է այսպիսի նշանների, «հրաշքների», արտաքին բաների վրա: Ոչ թե մարդու հոգին է կոփվում, որ պատրաստ լինի, ինչ էլ իրեն պատահի, ասի «փառք Աստուծոյ», մխիթարություն գտնի, այլ արտաքին նշանների /խարխուլ հիմքի/ վրա է կառուցվում հավատքի տունը: 
Օրինակ լսել եմ, որ «ԿԽ-ն «Աստծո եկեղեցի է», որովհետև այնտեղ գործում է Սուրբ Հոգին. մարդիկ բժշկվում են, ուրախ են, բարգավաճում են»: Եվ սա ընկալվում է որպես Ս. Հոգու հիմնական գործելակերպ: Բայց Ս. Հոգին սուրբերին տանում էր դեպի անխախտ կամք, ուժեղ հավատ, նահատակություններ /Քրիստոսի խաչելության մասին Ավետարանն ասում է, որ նա «փառավորվեց». մեզանից քանի՞սը կուզեն այդպես «փառավորվել»/, զրկանքներ /ոչ մի բարգավաճում չկար/: Բայց նրանց մասին Ավետարանը խոսում է մեծագույն հարգանքով և բերում որպես օրինակ: Իսկ ԿԽ-ի նման կազմակերպությունում, ամեն ոք իրեն պետք է պատկերացնի ոչ պակաս, քան Պողոս Առաքյալը, օրինակ: Գրում եմ «պետք է պատկերացնի», որովհետև ուսմունքն է այդպիսին. առաջին օրվանից դու «սուրբ ես, մաքրված»: Դե ինչպե՞ս այսպիսի ուսմունքը կնպաստի հոգու փրկությանն ու հզորացմանը:

----------

Annushka (28.02.2009), may (24.02.2009), Monk (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Սա միակ դրոշակն է որ առաջ են քաշում ՀԱԵ-ն ,կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները համարելով , որ իրենք անիջական առաքելահաստատ են ուրեմն իրենց է մենաշնորհը...


Նշված եկեղեցիների մասին հայտնի է, որ հիմնվել են անմիջապես Քրիստոսի ընտրած առաքյալների, կամ նրանց _ձեռնադրված_ աշակերտների կողմից: Ի՞նչ է հայտնի, օրինակ ԿԽ հիմնողների մասին:




> Բայց այս եկեղեցիները բազմաթիվ անգամ ապացուցել են իրենց սխալականությունը... Օրինակը հենց կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին, որից շատ ազդված է ՀԱԷ-ն/նրանից է եկել կարծեմ սրբերին աղոթելու ոչ սուրբգրային ավանդույթը/  ու եթե չլիներ Մարտին Լյութերի շարժումը երևի մենք էլ հիմա ինդուլգենցիաներ գնեինք մեղքերի համար... 
> Այո ոչ ոքի համար էլ գազտնիք չի, որ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին հասել էր իր «սրբության» գագաթնակետին ... լավ է որ Աստված միջամտեց...


Նորից դուք օրինակներ եք բերում՝ մեզ չվերաբերող: Խոսում եք ՀԱԵ-ի «սխալականությունից», բերում Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու օրինակը: 
Մի օրինակ բերեմ ձեզ: Այսօր ուրախ ենք, որ քրիստոնյա ենք, մեր երկրում կարելի է ազատ քրիստոնեություն դավանել, և այլն, և այլն: Բայց կարող է հիմա այպ ուրախությունը չունենայինք, դուք ման գայիք չադրայով, ես ունենայի տասը կին, ու անդանարար Ալլահ կանչեինք: Մի կողմ թողնենք այս հեռանկարի լավ կամ վատ լինելը, միայն հարցնեմ. այն ձեզ դուր կգա՞ր: Ինձ՝ ոչ: Հիմա նայենք, թե ո՞մ շնորհիվ է, որ մենք այսօր այսպես ուրախ ենք /այլ կերպ ասած, Աստված ո՞ւմ միջոցով է գործել/: Անցյալ շաբաթ ՀԱԵ-ն նշում էր Վարդանանց տոնը, հիշատակում այն մարդկանց, _ովքեր իրենց կյանքը զոհեցին հանուն հավատքի և հայրենիքի_, հանուն իրենց զավակների /որոնց մեջ ենք նաև դուք և ես/ հոգևոր և մարմնավոր առողջության: ՀԻմա ասացեք, խնդրեմ, քանի՞ բողոքական կազմակերպություն գոնե մեկ բառով հիշատակեց մեր հայրերին, կամ նրանց հոգիների համար աղոթեց, կամ շնորհակալություն հայտնեց Աստծուն նրանց համար: Կասկածում եմ, որ գրեթե ոչ մեկը /միգուցե, Ավետարանչականը/: Բայց փոխարենը մենք կարող ենք հիանալ ժամանակակից առաքյալներով ու միսսիաներով, որոնցով ամերիկայի թմրամոլները բուժվեցին: Ճիշտ հասկացեք, ամերիկայի թմրամոլների բուժման դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց մեզ հետ նրանք կապ չունեն. մենք այսօր էլ մեր շուրջը ունենք մեր որբերին, մեր ծերերին, մեր հաշմանդամ եղբայրներին և քույրերին: «Խաչ ու դանակի» փոխարեն մեզ ավելի է վերաբերում «Վարք Սրբոցը», «Վարդանանքը», «Տաթևացուց մինչև Տաթևացին», և այլն:

*Հետևություն այս ամենից, որ անիմաստ է պարծանքը՝ որպես առաքելահաստատ...*
Մեզանով չենք պարծենում, այլ այն շնորհով, որ տրվել է Աստծուց, որ մեզ մոտ Առաքելահիմն Եկեղեցի լինի:




> Ինչն է հիմանկան տարբերությունը՝ ֆորմալիզմը/ձևապաշտությունը /որից հրաժարվում են բողոքական եկեղեցիները/:


Սա էլ այն դրոշակն է, որը փողփողում է բողոքականության ձեռքին: Մակերեսային, թռուցիկ հայացք: Վերցրեք, օրինակ, ՀԱԵ-ի «Քրիստոնեականը» և Ուլֆ Էկմանի «Դոկտրինաները», կարդացեք և համեմատեք, հետո ասեք՝ արդյո՞ք էական ոչ մի տարբերություն չեք տեսնում: Դուք ՀԱԵ-ի եկեղեցական ծեսերի մեջ «լոկ ծես» եք տեսնում, առանց խորամուխ լինելու դրա իմաստի մեջ և միանգամից
որակում եք այն որպես ֆորմալիզմ: 
Եթե ցանկանում եք ավելի շատ բան իմանալ եկեղեցական ծեսերի և խորհուրդների մասին, կարդացեք, օրինակ, դրանցից ամենակարևորներից մեկի՝ Պատարագի մասին՝
1. հttp://araratian-tem.am/media/Pataragamatujc%20Achxarabar%201.pdf
2. http://araratian-tem.am/media/S.%20Patarag.pdf
3. http://araratian-tem.am/media/Sects%20in%20Armenia.pdf
4. http://araratian-tem.am/media/Andzev...20Pataragi.doc




> Այ սա է եկել դարերով ու հաստատվել , իսկ դա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի աստվածապաշտության հետ ու չի կարող առիթ լինել չընդունելու այս կամ այն եկեղեցին:


Շատ լավ, նշանակում է՝ մի բան կա, որ հաստատվել է, Աստծո կողմից պահպանվել է:




> Բողոքական եկեղեցիները նախնտրում են ավելի բնական ու պարզ կերպով պաշտել Աստծուն ,  և այդ կերպը չի մերժում աստվածաշունչը այլ հակառակը(այս մասին շատ բան կա ասելու բայց առայժմ այսքանը):


Պարզը ո՞րն է՝ «թեթև ռոք»-ը շարականի փոխարե՞ն: Անգլերեն կազմած տեքստերը և դրանց թարգմանություննե՞րը: Այդ երբվանի՞ց մեզ համար «բնականը» դարձավ ռոքն ու փոփը՝ մի բան էլ որպես հոգևոր երաժշտություն: Դա էլ են մեզ համոզում դրսից, այն էլ նրանք, որ ոչ մի գաղափար չունեն շարականի ու տաղի, հայ հոգևոր երգի մասին /Կոմիտասի, Եկմալյանի, Նարեկացու, իրենց համար, երևի, բոլորը «կաթոլիկանման բաներ են»/:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պառակտություններին- ապա ընդհանրապես ոչ մի պառակտության առիթ չկա այլ կան  բազմաթիվ փոխված կյանքեր , բարոյական , վերականգնված ամրապնդված ընտանիքներ - սա արդեն դուք դատեք թե ինչքան օգուտ կամ վնաս է մեր երկրին:


Վերը արդեն գրել եմ սրա մասին, չկրկնվեմ:

----------

Annushka (28.02.2009), karina13 (24.02.2009), may (24.02.2009), Monk (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Second Chance

> Այս սխալը մտնում է ԿԽ հիմնարդիր Ուլֆ Էկմանի «Դոկտրինաներ» գրքի մեջ և ես չեմ կարծում, որ ԿԽ-ն դրանից հրաժարվել է: Նյութական բարգավաճումը միշտ էլ կազմել է նրա ուսմունքի մի մասը: Ի հակառակ դրան, ֆինանսական բարգավաճման թեման շատ քիչ է շոշափվում հիսունականների մոտ, պետք է նշեմ: Այդ առումով նրանց ուսմունքը շատ ավելի քրիստոնեական է, քան ԿԽ-ինը:


Այս մասին հստակ չեմ պնդի քանի որ 100 տոկոսանոց փաստեր չունեմ:





> Բայց հաղորդությունը խաղ ու պար չէ, որպեսզի այն ինչպես ուզեն, կատարեն: Հաղորդությունից առաջ կենսական պայման է ապաշխարությունը և խոստովանությունը, այլապես ինչի՞ համար է մարդ մոտենում հաղորդությանը: Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, մինչև այսօր էլ ոչ մի խոստովանության կարգ ԿԽ-ում գոյություն չունի: Այստեղ ևս հարկ է նշել, որ հիսունականների մոտ խոստովանության հարցը շատ ավելի խիստ է դրված. այն պարտադիր է, այն էլ՝ անհատական:


ars83 ջան ես չեմ էլ համարում, որ հաղորդությունը խաղ ու պար է : Բայց սա նաև անհատական խնդիր է մարդը ինքը պետք է զգա պետք է մոտենա հաղորդությանը թե ոչ: Եթե ասվում է որ «զգույշ եղեք անարժանաբար չմոտենաք, որպեսզի չդատապարտվեք» / ներողություն բառացի չմեջբերելու համար/ երբեք առաջնորդը չի իմանա թե արդյոք բոլոր անդամները որ ընդունեցին հաղորդություն արժանի էին դրան անգամ եթե խոստովանություն էին արել- միգուցե կեղծել էին: Մի խոսքով էստեղ հարցը անհատական է , չեմ համարում որ հաղորդությունից առաջ պարտադիր է խոստովանությունը, որովհետև աստվածաշունչն էլ չի նշում դրա պարտադիր լինելը այլ ավելի մղում է դեպի անհատականը ամեն մարդ իր ներսը նայի: Կարող է ես ունենամ խոստովանության կարիք մարդու մոտ կարող է՝ ոչ: Եթե ես մեկի հանդեպ բան ունեմ պետք է նախ այդ հարցը լուծեմ, հետո մոտենամ այդ սեղանին,եթե սիրտս անհաշտ է Տիրոջ հետ նախ պետք է լուծեմ այդ հարցը , հնարավոր է լինի մեկի օգնության կարիքը հնարավոր է ոչ - իսկ այդ ամենը արվում և խոսվում է հաղորդությունից առաջ: Սա ընդհանուր եմ ասում ոչ թե ԿԽ-ի համար:







> Մեկ տարի էլ չի անցել, որ հանդիպել եմ 16-ամյա մի «լիդերի», որն անգամ իր մոր հետ հարգալից չէր կարողանում խոսել: Ինչևէ, հարցը, նորից եմ կրկնում, մարդիկ չեն, հարցը ավագների կարգման սխալ սկզբունքներն են, ինչպիսիք, օրինակ.
> ա. կանանց կարգումը
> բ. նորահավատների և անփորձների կարգումը
> Կարդացեք, խնդրեմ, Պողոս առաքյալի պատվիրած կարգը՝ եպիսկոպոս և սարկավագ նշանակելու մասին /սարկավագը կարելի է համարել «լիդերը»/, Ա Տիմոթ. 3-րդ գլուխ, և ասացեք, արդյո՞ք սուրբգրային է «լիդերների» նշանակման կարգը ԿԽ-ում:


Այս հարցով գրեթե ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Սա թերություն է որը կարիք ունի շտկվելու:





> Նկատեմ, նախ, որ ես չեմ ասել, որ /ցիտում եմ ձեզ/ «բողոքական եկեղեցիները ծաղրում են սրբերին»: Նման բան չէի կարող ասել, քանի որ չեմ ուսումնասիրել բոլոր բողոքական հոսանքները, խոսքս ԿԽ մասին է:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է սրբերին աղոթելուն՝ նրանց բարեխոսությունը խնդրելուն, ապա սա շատ ծավալուն թեմա է, այստեղ քննարկելու համար: Եթե ցանկությւոն ունեք, կարելի է առանձին թեմայում քննարկել: Մի բան նշեմ, միայն, օրինակ, երբ Հակոբոս առաքյալի ընդհանրական թղթում գրված է /5-րդ գլուխ/, որ միմյանց համար պետք է աղոթել, նաև, որ պետք է խնդրել երեցներին, որպեսզի աղոթեն /հիվանդության ժամանակ, օրինակ/: Բողոքականների համար, երբ մեկը ննջում է եկեղեցուց, դադարում է գոյություն ունենալուց /իրենց համար/, ուստի ոչ մի խնդրանք լինել չի կարող հանգուցյալ սրբին: Աշխարհը, ինչպես նաև Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցին նրանց համար սահմանափակված է իրենց ապրաշ ժամանակաշրջանով /այդպես է ստացվում/: Սակայն Առաքելական Եկեղեցու համար միշտ կապ գոյություն ունի Քրիստոսի Մարմնի անդամների միջև, թե՛ ներկայումս ապրող, թե՛ ննջած: Ինձ համար, օրինակ, Պողոս առաքյալը «մեռած-գնացած» չէ: Եթե Քրիստոս լսում էր նրա բարեխոսությունը երկրային կյանքի ընթացքում, ինչո՞ւ պետք է չլսի նաև հիմա:


Այս մասին այո արժե առանձին թեմա բացել, եթե ուզում ես բացիր կխոսենք: Բայց քանի որ նշեցիր . ես էլ ասեմ
Հակոբոս առաքյալի 5 րդ թղթում նշված չէ մահացածներին աղոթելու , կամ մահացածների համար աղոթելու որևէ խոսք: Եթե խոսք կա աղոթքի մասին ապա դա կենդանիներին է վերաբերվում, այլապես դա ինչ որ կերպ կամրապնդվեր Աստվածաշնչում շատ այլ համարներով: Չկա որևէ համար աստվածաշնչում որտեղ նկարագրված լինի աղոթք ուղղված որևէ մահացած մարդու անձին, քանի որ միայն Աստծուն է, որ կարելի է աղոթել: Այնպես որ այդ դրույթը լիովին կարելի հերձվածողություն համարել:







> Նախ, պարզ չէ, թե մարմնական բժշկությունն ինչքանով է նպաստում հոգու փրկությանը և առողջությանը: Դուք դատում եք արտաքին և ժամանակավոր փոփոխություններով /առողջության վերականգնում, վնասակար սովորություններից ազատում, և այլն/, բայց գլխավոր չափանիշը պետք է լինի մարդու հոգու փոփոխությունը, այդպես չէ՞: Չեմ ժխտում, որ մեկը մյուսին զուգընթաց կարող է տեղի ունենալ:
> Երկրորդ, անձամբ ես ոչ այնքան շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ *մեր իրականությունից*, որ թմրամոլները, հարբեցողները բուժվեն ԿԽ-ի քարոզության շնորհիվ: Շատ-շատ եմ լսել այդպիսի պատմություններ արտերկրացիների մասին /հատկապես ամերիկացիների/: Ձեզ քաջ հայնի «խաչը և դանակը», օրինակ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեր իրականության հետ: Դուք շա՞տ եք տեսել մեզ մոտ մարդկանց, որոնք սեռական հարաբերություններ են ունենում հասարակական վայրերում, կամ սևամորթների թաղամասեր, ուր սպանություններ և կողոպուտ է: Եվ արդյո՞ք դրանցից շատերը բժշկվել են ԿԽ քարոզությամբ: Հասկանո՞ւմ եք, մեզ /և ոչ միայն մեզ/ միշտ փորձում են համոզել, որ մենք ուրիշներից ոչնչով չենք տարբերվում, առանձնահատկություններ չունենք, ուստի մեր նկատմամբ կիրառելի են, օրինակ շվեդերի բարքերին համապատասխան քարոզությունները: 
> ՀԱԵ-ն մեր ժողովրդին ճանաչում է շատ ավելի լավ և խոսում է շատ ավելի մաքուր ու բնական լեզվով, քան բոլոր նրանք, ում շփումը մեր ազգի հետ ընդամենը 1 հարյուրամյակ է /կամ ավլի քիչ/: Նաև անժխտելի է ՀԱԵ-ի վաստակը ազգի և ինքնության պահպանման հարցում:


Ես իմ խոսքի մեջ ընդհանրապես չեմ շեշտել ֆիզիկական բժշկությունը, փոխված կյանքեր ասելով չենք հասկանում ֆիզիկական բժշկություն այլ հենց հոգեվոր , կյանքի , վարքի փոփոխություն, բնավորության...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է բարքերի տարբերությանը. կարծում եմ դա շատ շուտով կշտկվի, / ցավոք սրտի ամեն ինչ տանում է դրան, թե՛ համատարած թմրամոլություն, թե՛ ազատ սեռական հարաբերություններ.../ եթե դրա դիմաց կանգնողները չշատանան:




> Եվս մի բան. դուք շեշտը դնում եք դարձի վրա՝ դրդվելով մարմնական բժշկությունից /կամ նմանատիպ բաներից/: Իհարկե, սա կարևոր է, բայց ցավն այն է, որ ԿԽ-ի նման կազմակերպություններում, շեշտը հենց դրված է այսպիսի նշանների, «հրաշքների», արտաքին բաների վրա: Ոչ թե մարդու հոգին է կոփվում, որ պատրաստ լինի, ինչ էլ իրեն պատահի, ասի «փառք Աստուծոյ», մխիթարություն գտնի, այլ արտաքին նշանների /խարխուլ հիմքի/ վրա է կառուցվում հավատքի տունը: 
> 
> Օրինակ լսել եմ, որ «ԿԽ-ն «Աստծո եկեղեցի է», որովհետև այնտեղ գործում է Սուրբ Հոգին. մարդիկ բժշկվում են, ուրախ են, բարգավաճում են»: Եվ սա ընկալվում է որպես Ս. Հոգու հիմնական գործելակերպ:


Այս մասին արդեն ասեցի , ու չեմ կարծում որ Կյանքի Խոսքում կենտրոնանում են միայն արտաքին նշանների վրա, համենայնդեպս իմ ճանաչած մարդկանց մոտ այդպես չէ: Բայց 


> Ս. Հոգին սուրբերին տանում էր դեպի անխախտ կամք, ուժեղ հավատ


Անշուշտ լրիվ համաձայն եմ



> նահատակություններ /Քրիստոսի խաչելության մասին Ավետարանն ասում է, որ նա «փառավորվեց». մեզանից քանի՞սը կուզեն այդպես «փառավորվել»/, զրկանքներ /ոչ մի բարգավաճում չկար/: Բայց նրանց մասին Ավետարանը խոսում է մեծագույն հարգանքով և բերում որպես օրինակ: Իսկ ԿԽ-ի նման կազմակերպությունում, ամեն ոք իրեն պետք է պատկերացնի ոչ պակաս, քան Պողոս Առաքյալը, օրինակ: Գրում եմ «պետք է պատկերացնի», որովհետև ուսմունքն է այդպիսին. առաջին օրվանից դու «սուրբ ես, մաքրված»: Դե ինչպե՞ս այսպիսի ուսմունքը կնպաստի հոգու փրկությանն ու հզորացմանը:


Սա շատ հետաքրքիր է , իսկ քանի՞ Առաքելական նահատակ կարող էք նշել, որ  նահատակվել, կամ չարչարվել են ավտեարանը մարդկանց հասցնելու համար, ինչպես առաքեալներից շատերը :  Չեմ ասի ԿԽ-ում, որովհետև տեղյակ չեմ հստակ, բայց հենց բողոքական  քանի հարյուրավորներ են իրենց կյանքը դրել ավետարանի  համար, քանիսն են կյանքները վտանգում օտար ոչ քրիստոնյա երկրներում  Աստծո խոսքը հասցնելու համար: Նահատակների թիվը երևի, թե  անհաշվելի է ամբողջ աշխարհում... Իսկ առաեքանալականներից կա՞ն:

----------


## Karina

Հավիտենական դատաստանի ժամանակ ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համր է պատասխան տալու: Բավական է վարկաբեկել ԿԽ, նամանավանդ որ այնտեղ Աստվածաշչից դուրս ոչինչ չի կատարվում: Հիսուսը որ բժշկում էր, Նրան էլ էին ասու թե դևերի իշխան Բեղզեբուղով է դա անում…շատ քիչ բան է փոխվել այն ժամանակվանից ինչպես տեսնում եմ: Ցավալի է…

----------


## Monk

> Հավիտենական դատաստանի ժամանակ ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համր է պատասխան տալու: Բավական է վարկաբեկել ԿԽ, նամանավանդ որ այնտեղ Աստվածաշչից դուրս ոչինչ չի կատարվում: Հիսուսը որ բժշկում էր, Նրան էլ էին ասու թե դևերի իշխան Բեղզեբուղով է դա անում…շատ քիչ բան է փոխվել այն ժամանակվանից ինչպես տեսնում եմ: Ցավալի է…


Երբ որ տեսնում եք, որ ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ հարցում վարկաբեկում են, ապա ավելի նախընտրելի է կոնկրետ խնդիրը մատնանշելը , քան  ընդհանուր հայտարարություններով հանդես գալը :  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Հավիտենական դատաստանի ժամանակ ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համր է պատասխան տալու: Բավական է վարկաբեկել ԿԽ, նամանավանդ որ այնտեղ *Աստվածաշչից դուրս ոչինչ չի կատարվում*:


Թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել ընդգծված մասի հետ:




> Հիսուսը որ բժշկում էր, Նրան էլ էին ասու թե դևերի իշխան Բեղզեբուղով է դա անում…շատ քիչ բան է փոխվել այն ժամանակվանից ինչպես տեսնում եմ: Ցավալի է…


Ճիշտ եք ասում, քիչ բան է փոխվել: Նույն աղանդները, ինչպես առաջին դարերում, նույն շեղումները, նույն հարձակումները Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցու վրա, և այլն: Մենակ, թերևս, միջոցներն են ավելի ժամանակակից դարձել:
Ցավալի է...

Բեեղզեբուղի մասին մի բան պատմեմ: ԿԽ-ից մի կնոջ հետ /մեր ընտանիքի ընկերներից, մարդ, որին ես հարգում եմ/, մի առ ժամանակ առաջ խոսում էինք _գրաբարի_ մասին: Հայ բողոքականների առանձնահատկություններից մեկն էլ գրաբարի նկատմամբ գրեթե պաթոլոգիկ վախն է: Փորձեք որևէ հայ բողոքականի հետ միասին «Հայր մեր»-ը արտասանել: Անպայման ժամանակակից հայերենով կասի, չնայած արտակարգ հասկանում է աղոթքի խոսքերը հայերենով: 
Խոսակցության ժամանակ ես տեղեկացա, որ «գրաբարը սատանայական հնարք է», «ժողովրդին մոլորեցնելու մի ձև», որը «կիրառում է սատանան, ժողովրդին Աստվածաշունչը անհասկանալի գրաբարով ներկայացնելու համար», որպեսզի մարդիկ «լսածը չհասկանան և չփրկվեն»: Դուք նման բան լսե՞լ եք:

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ժամանակակից հասարակությունն ուզում է ամեն ինչին հեշտությամբ հասնել, որ ամեն ինչ իրեն մատուցվի «ղկուտեղի վրա», ոչ մի ջանք չթափես, «քիչ աշխատես, բայց շատ ունենաս» /իդեպ, ԿԽ-ից լսած կարգախոսներից ևս մեկը/: Ո՞մ է պետք տանջվել, փորձել գրաբարը հասկանալ, մանավանդ, որ այն «մեր ժամանակակից լեզվի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի»: 
Նախ, գրաբարյան թարգմանությունը ճշգրիտներից մեկն է: Հետո, գրաբարն այնքան էլ շատ չի տարբերվում մեր ժամանակակից լեզվից: Պատարագներին ներկա լինող մարդիկ փաստում են, որ մի քանի Պատարագից հետո, սկսում են աստիճանաբար ընկալել գրաբարը: Չասած այն մասին, որ Պատարագի քարոզը մատուցվում է ժամանակակից լեզվով: Նաև՝ գրաբարի իմացությունը շատ լավ է մայրենի լեզվի իմացության համար:
Հետաքրքիր է, որ շատերը մեծ պատրաստակամությամբ կսովորեն անգլերենը և այլ օտար լեզուները, բայց ոչ՝ գրաբար:
Ասածս այն է, որ միայն թե ցանկություն լինի, ամեն ինչ էլ կհասկացվի, կընկալվի:

Վերադառնալով զրուցակցիս, չես կարող նրան մեղադրել՝ այդպես են սովորեցրել, նա էլ կրկնում է: Ես էլ տգետ ժամանակ առանց քննելու պնդել եմ շատ բաներ, որ լսել եմ:
Բայց Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է. _«Ամեն ինչ քննեցեք, բարին ամուր բռնեք»_: Այնպես որ, գոնե քննեցե՛ք ՀԱԵ-ի ուսմունքը, փորձեք հասկանալ փաստարկները:

----------

may (24.02.2009), Monk (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009)

----------


## Karina

> Երբ որ տեսնում եք, որ ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ հարցում վարկաբեկում են, ապա ավելի նախընտրելի է կոնկրետ խնդիրը մատնանշելը , քան  ընդհանուր հայտարարություններով հանդես գալը :


Կոնկրետ խնդի՞ր…ով ինչ հասցնում գրում է՝ շատերը ուղղակի կողքից լսել են մի բան, ականջի ծայրով ինչ որ բան է անցել աղանդի վերաբերյալ, բայց որ թողնես կարողա դոկտորական աշխատանք էլ գրեն այդ մասին:

----------


## Karina

> Թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել ընդգծված մասի հետ:
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ եք ասում, քիչ բան է փոխվել: Նույն աղանդները, ինչպես առաջին դարերում, նույն շեղումները, նույն հարձակումները Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցու վրա, և այլն: Մենակ, թերևս, միջոցներն են ավելի ժամանակակից դարձել:
> Ցավալի է...


Ցավալին այն է, որ ժամանակին Հիսուսին էլ էին ասում աղանդ…

----------


## Monk

> Կոնկրետ խնդի՞ր…ով ինչ հասցնում գրում է՝ շատերը ուղղակի կողքից լսել են մի բան, ականջի ծայրով ինչ որ բան է անցել աղանդի վերաբերյալ, բայց որ թողնես կարողա դոկտորական աշխատանք էլ գրեն այդ մասին:


Իսկ Դուք էլ կոնկրետ նշեք, որ հարգելի Այսինչ, այս հարցում Դուք սխալ եք կամ նույնիսկ ստում եք:  :Smile:

----------


## Karina

> Թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել ընդգծված մասի հետ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Բեեղզեբուղի մասին մի բան պատմեմ: ԿԽ-ից մի կնոջ հետ /մեր ընտանիքի ընկերներից, մարդ, որին ես հարգում եմ/, մի առ ժամանակ առաջ խոսում էինք _գրաբարի_ մասին: Հայ բողոքականների առանձնահատկություններից մեկն էլ գրաբարի նկատմամբ գրեթե պաթոլոգիկ վախն է: Փորձեք որևէ հայ բողոքականի հետ միասին «Հայր մեր»-ը արտասանել: Անպայման ժամանակակից հայերենով կասի, չնայած արտակարգ հասկանում է աղոթքի խոսքերը հայերենով: 
> Խոսակցության ժամանակ ես տեղեկացա, որ «գրաբարը սատանայական հնարք է», «ժողովրդին մոլորեցնելու մի ձև», որը «կիրառում է սատանան, ժողովրդին Աստվածաշունչը անհասկանալի գրաբարով ներկայացնելու համար», որպեսզի մարդիկ «լսածը չհասկանան և չփրկվեն»: Դուք նման բան լսե՞լ եք:


ԿԽ ում նման տեսակետ չկա: Եթե եկեղեցու մի անդամ այդպիսի բան է ասել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դա է ամբողջ մի եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը:

----------


## Second Chance

> Նշված եկեղեցիների մասին հայտնի է, որ հիմնվել են անմիջապես Քրիստոսի ընտրած առաքյալների, կամ նրանց _ձեռնադրված_ աշակերտների կողմից: 
> Նորից դուք օրինակներ եք բերում՝ մեզ չվերաբերող: Խոսում եք ՀԱԵ-ի «սխալականությունից», բերում Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու օրինակը:


Օրինակները ձեզ չվերաբերվող չէին: Զուգահեռները Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու հետ ապացուցելու համար էր այն պարզ ճշմարտությունը/ քանի որ նա էլ նույն դիպվածով առաքելահաստատ է համարվում/  որ Աստծո շնորհքը կապ չունի դրա հետ: Այդ նույն առաքելահասատ եկեղեցին ամբողջովին մեղքի ու սխալ վարդապետության  մեջ էր, ինչ ես կարծում Աստված դրան էր հաճում թե՞ Լյութերին:  Այնպես որ դա նաև վերաբերվում է ՀԱԵ -ին իսկպաես իզուր է պարծանքը...
Մի լավ մաս կա աստվածաշնչում,  երբ Հիսուսը շրջում էր աշակերտների հետ, նույն  առաքյալներից ոմանք եկան ու ասեցին/ կարծում շատ ոգևորված/ -գիտես Հիսուս  որոշ մարդիկ քո անունով դևեր էին հանում բժշկություններ էին անում... մենք էլ նրանց արգելեցինք: Ուզում եմ հիշեք ինչ պատասխանեց նրանց Հիսուսը : Արդյո՞ք նա ասաց  ճիշտ արեցիք ապրեք միայն ձեզ է տված այդ մենաշնորհը ... Իհարկե ոչ  :Smile: 
Դուք պայքարում էք մենաշնորհի համար,  բայց պետք է լրիվ այլ բանի դեմ պայքարել:
 Սա ընդհանրապես հայերին շատ բնորոշ գիծ է երբ մի ապրանքակիր մենաշնորհ է ձեռքբերում այդ ապրանքը ներկայացնելու Հայաստոնւմ , նա բնականաբար դեմ է որ ուրիշ մեկն էլ դա անի , ու ամեն կերպ խոչնդոտում ու սևացնում է նրանց: Ասում է նրաց ապրանքը լավը չի իսկականը չի մի առեք :Smile: , որովհետև իր բիզնեսին խանգարում ա: Բայց ախր եկեղեցու հարցն այդպիսին չի , սա ախր բիզնես չի;  Հավատքի հարցում չի կարելի այդպես մտածել:
 Երբ պետք է վերջ տաք  այդ թշնամանքին  ու սկսեք մտածել ավելի շատ Աստծո գործի՝  մարդկանց փրկության մասին:

----------

Hrayr (25.02.2009), Karina (24.02.2009), Լուսիանա (24.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Օրինակները ձեզ չվերաբերվող չէին: Զուգահեռները Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու հետ ապացուցելու համար էր այն պարզ ճշմարտությունը/ քանի որ նա էլ նույն դիպվածով առաքելահաստատ է համարվում/  որ Աստծո շնորհքը կապ չունի դրա հետ: Այդ նույն առաքելահասատ եկեղեցին ամբողջովին մեղքի ու սխալ վարդապետության  մեջ էր, ինչ ես կարծում Աստված դրան էր հաճում թե՞ Լյութերին:  Այնպես որ դա նաև վերաբերվում է ՀԱԵ -ին իսկպաես իզուր է պարծանքը...
> Մի լավ մաս կա աստվածաշնչում,  երբ Հիսուսը շրջում էր աշակերտների հետ, նույն  առաքյալներից ոմանք եկան ու ասեցին/ կարծում շատ ոգևորված/ -գիտես Հիսուս  որոշ մարդիկ քո անունով դևեր էին հանում բժշկություններ էին անում... մենք էլ նրանց արգելեցինք: Ուզում եմ հիշեք ինչ պատասխանեց նրանց Հիսուսը : Արդյո՞ք նա ասաց  ճիշտ արեցիք ապրեք միայն ձեզ է տված այդ մենաշնորհը ... Իհարկե ոչ 
> Դուք պայքարում էք մենաշնորհի համար,  բայց պետք է լրիվ այլ բանի դեմ պայքարել:
>  Սա ընդհանրապես հայերին շատ բնորոշ գիծ է երբ մի ապրանքակիր մենաշնորհ է ձեռքբերում այդ ապրանքը ներկայացնելու Հայաստոնւմ , նա բնականաբար դեմ է որ ուրիշ մեկն էլ դա անի , ու ամեն կերպ խոչնդոտում ու սևացնում է նրանց: Ասում է նրաց ապրանքը լավը չի իսկականը չի մի առեք, որովհետև իր բիզնեսին խանգարում ա: Բայց ախր եկեղեցու հարցն այդպիսին չի , սա ախր բիզնես չի;  Հավատքի հարցում չի կարելի այդպես մտածել:
>  Երբ պետք է վերջ տաք  այդ թշնամանքին  ու սկսեք մտածել ավելի շատ Աստծո գործի՝  մարդկանց փրկության մասին:


Հարգելի Ամինա, այստեղ մենաշնորհ հասկացությունը տեղին չէ օգտագործված: Հավատը բիզնես չէ, անպարկեշտ եմ համարում նման համեմատությունները: Դե եկեք քնենք-զարթնենք, օրեկան մի «եկեղեցի» հորինենք, ամեն մեկս իրենը, այդպես չի լինում: 

Հարցը ամենևին էլ մենաշնորհը չէ, ոչ էլ հնությունը, ուղղակի ցանկացած նոր բան հետապնդում է որոշակի նպատակներ, այդ թվում ԿԽ-ն:  Չունենալով նույնիսկ կեսդարյա պատմություն, օրերից մի օր ոմն շվեդ որոշում է ստեղծել մի նոր եկեղեցի ի հեճուկս մնացած առաքելահաստատ եկեղեցիներին:  Այդ «եկեղեցու» անդամի համար պետք է հարց ծագի, ո՞րն է նորաստեղծ ԿԽ-ի առավելությունը ՀԱԵ-ի նկատմամբ: 
Փորձե՞լ եք գտնել առավելությունները:

Խնդրում եմ անընդհատ մի մեջբերեք Մարտին Լյութերին, կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն և այլն մենք կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու անդամ չենք: Իրենք թո'ղ իրենց յուղի մեջ տապակվեն մենք մեր: Վերջապես մի' մոռացեք, որ նույն կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին մի քանի անգամ փորձել է վերացնել հենց ՀԱԵ-ի անկախությունը, որպես առաքելական եկեղեցի: Այսինքն ասելիքս այն է, որ պետք չէ նույնացնել կաթոլիկներին ու մեզ: 

 Օրինակ. մեկ հարց, ինչքան հասկացա այդ եկեղեցու հետ սերտ առնչություններ ունես: 
Ինչպե՞ս ես մեկնաբանում «հրեշտակային լեզուներով» խոսելու «շնորհը»:

----------

may (24.02.2009), Monk (24.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

> ԿԽ ում նման տեսակետ չկա: Եթե եկեղեցու մի անդամ այդպիսի բան է ասել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դա է ամբողջ մի եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը:


Համոզվա՞ծ եք: Եկեք մի բանէլ պարզենք. դուք ԿԽ անդա՞մ եք , լա՞վ եք ծանոթ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ նրա դիրքորոշմանը: Խոսակցությունս շատ վաղուց չէր, մոտ 4 ամիս առաջ: Մի այլ փոստարկ էլ ունեմ, որը ստիպում է թերահավատորեն վերաբերվել ձեր խոսքերին:
Երբ սովորում էի «Աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցում» /մի քանի տարի առաջ/, մի ուսուցիչ էր եկել ՌԴ–ից, որը սեմինարներ էր անցկացնում «Եկեղեցու պատմություն» թեմայով: Հիմնականում քննարկվում էր Ռուս Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցին, նրա «թերությունները», և այլն: Այնտեղ նույն միտքն էր արտահայտվում церковно-славянский լեզվի մասին, որ այն անհասկանալի է, և մարդկանց հետ է պահում աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտությունների ճանաչումից:
Այնպես որ, կարծում եմ, ԿԽ-ն ունի բացասական դիրքորոշում գրաբարի նկատմամբ:
Դուք ԿԽ-ում «Հայր մերը» լսե՞լ եք գրաբարով ասվելիս, օրինակ:

Հ.Գ. Մոդերատորին շնորհակալություն՝ թեման առանձնացնելու համար;

----------

Monk (24.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Հարգելի Ամինա, այստեղ մենաշնորհ հասկացությունը տեղին չէ օգտագործված: Հավատը բիզնես չէ, անպարկեշտ եմ համարում նման համեմատությունները: Դե եկեք քնենք-զարթնենք, օրեկան մի «եկեղեցի» հորինենք, ամեն մեկս իրենը, այդպես չի լինում:


Մենաշնորհը բառը շատ էլ տեղին է կարծում եմ: 
Այո ես էլ հենց դա եմ ասում հավատը բիզնես, չի մի վարվեք այդպես դրա հետ:
Հավատացյալների շատությունից վնաս չկա այլ հակառակը, ուրշ ուղղությամբ պետք է պայքարել...
Աստված կարող է ամեն ժամը մեկ մի եկեղեցի հիմնել, հիմնողն Աստված է ինչպես և հաստատողը




> Հարցը ամենևին էլ մենաշնորհը չէ, ոչ էլ հնությունը, ուղղակի ցանկացած նոր բան հետապնդում է որոշակի նպատակներ, այդ թվում ԿԽ-ն:  Չունենալով նույնիսկ կեսդարյա պատմություն, օրերից մի օր ոմն շվեդ որոշում է ստեղծել մի նոր եկեղեցի ի հեճուկս մնացած առաքելահաստատ եկեղեցիներին:  Այդ «եկեղեցու» անդամի համար պետք է հարց ծագի, ո՞րն է նորաստեղծ ԿԽ-ի առավելությունը ՀԱԵ-ի նկատմամբ: 
> Փորձե՞լ եք գտնել առավելությունները::


 Առավելությունները շատ են կարծում եմ,եթե մարդը գնացել է այնտեղ ուրեմն գտել է այդ առավելությունները: Թող ամեն մարդ իր համար գտնի իր հարմար տեղը




> Խնդրում եմ անընդհատ մի մեջբերեք Մարտին Լյութերին, կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն և այլն մենք կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու անդամ չենք: Իրենք թո'ղ իրենց յուղի մեջ տապակվեն մենք մեր: Վերջապես մի' մոռացեք, որ նույն կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին մի քանի անգամ փորձել է վերացնել հենց ՀԱԵ-ի անկախությունը, որպես առաքելական եկեղեցի: Այսինքն ասելիքս այն է, որ պետք չէ նույնացնել կաթոլիկներին ու մեզ:


Ես վերը նշել եմ համամատության նպատակը: Իսկ թե ինչ է փորձել անել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին դա ես ոչ ժխտել եմ ոչ էլ խրախուսել:





> Օրինակ. մեկ հարց, ինչքան հասկացա այդ եկեղեցու հետ սերտ առնչություններ ունես: 
> Ինչպե՞ս ես մեկնաբանում «հրեշտակային լեզուներով» խոսելու «շնորհը»:


Օրինակ Nareco ջան այդ մասին կարող ես ինքդ կարդալ  աստվածաշնչում ու  պատասխանել այդ հարցին :Smile:

----------

Hrayr (25.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Պարզը ո՞րն է՝ «թեթև ռոք»-ը շարականի փոխարե՞ն: Անգլերեն կազմած տեքստերը և դրանց թարգմանություննե՞րը: Այդ երբվանի՞ց մեզ համար «բնականը» դարձավ ռոքն ու փոփը՝ մի բան էլ որպես հոգևոր երաժշտություն: Դա էլ են մեզ համոզում դրսից, այն էլ նրանք, որ ոչ մի գաղափար չունեն շարականի ու տաղի, հայ հոգևոր երգի մասին /Կոմիտասի, Եկմալյանի, Նարեկացու, իրենց համար, երևի, բոլորը «կաթոլիկանման բաներ են»/:


Կարծում եք Աստծո համար կարևո՞ր է թե դու ինչ նոտաներ ես ընտրել նրան երկրպագելու համար: Կամ ո՞վ է սահմանել հատուկ երաժշտության տեսակ:
ars83 ջան եթե ուշադիր ու խորը նայենք ապա կհասկանանք, որ դրանք 2րդ-ական բաներ են: Հասկանում ես սա ընդամենը նախապաշարմունք է ավանդույթից եկած, ոչ թե Աստծուց :Smile:

----------

Hrayr (25.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Մենաշնորհը բառը շատ էլ տեղին է կարծում եմ: 
> Այո ես էլ հենց դա եմ ասում հավատը բիզնես, չի մի վարվեք այդպես դրա հետ:
> Հավատացյալների շատությունից վնաս չկա այլ հակառակը, ուրշ ուղղությամբ պետք է պայքարել...
> Աստված կարող է ամեն ժամը մեկ մի եկեղեցի հիմնել, հիմնողն Աստված է ինչպես և հաստատողը
>  Առավելությունները շատ են կարծում եմ,եթե մարդը գնացել է այնտեղ ուրեմն գտել է այդ առավելությունները: Թող ամեն մարդ իր համար գտնի իր հարմար տեղը
> Ես վերը նշել եմ համամատության նպատակը: Իսկ թե ինչ է փորձել անել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին դա ես ոչ ժխտել եմ ոչ էլ խրախուսել:
> Օրինակ Nareco ջան այդ մասին կարող ես ինքդ կարդալ  աստվածաշնչում ու  պատասխանել այդ հարցին


Ամինա ջան, ոնց որ «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնում լինեմ, բոլոր կոնկրետ հարցերին տրվեցին անորոշ պատասխաններ: 

Իսկ ԿԽ-ում «բիզնես» չկա՞:  :Wink:  Եկե'ք անկեղծանանք: 
Չասացիք ԿԽ-ի առավելությունները, էլի որ, ամեն մարդ ունի ազատ կամաարտահայտման իրավունք: Բայց օրինակ ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր «եկեղեցու» առավելությունները մեր ՀԱԵ-ի հետ համեմատ: 
Ես չեմ ասել, որ Դուք ժխտել եք կամ խրախուսել եք կաթոլիկների գործողությունները, բայց այն որ փորձել եք նույնացնել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին ու ՀԱԵ-ն դա անժխտելի է: 

Նախ. *Ա*ստվածաշունչը գրվում է մեծատառով:  :Smile:  Ես ինքս կարդացել եմ, Ձեր տեսակետն էր ինձ հետաքրքիր, բարի' եղեք ձեր եղբորը բացատրել խնդրո առարկայի էությունը, ես երբեք չեմ խոսել այդ լեզվով, այդ ի՞նչ լեզու է, ի՞նչ հիմք ունի, ի՞նչ հիմնավորում ունի:  Հուսով եմ չեք զլանա Ձեր թանկագին ժամանակից մի փոքր հատկացնելու այդ ամենին պատասխանելու:  :Smile: 
 Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ամինա ջան, ոնց որ «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնում լինեմ, բոլոր կոնկրետ հարցերին տրվեցին անորոշ պատասխաններ: 
> 
> Իսկ ԿԽ-ում «բիզնես» չկա՞:  Եկե'ք անկեղծանանք: 
> Չասացիք ԿԽ-ի առավելությունները, էլի որ, ամեն մարդ ունի ազատ կամաարտահայտման իրավունք: Բայց օրինակ ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր «եկեղեցու» առավելությունները մեր ՀԱԵ-ի հետ համեմատ:


 Նարեկո ջան եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդաս իմ նախորդ գրառումները կտեսնես, որ նախ ես ԿԽ եկեղեցու անդամ չեմ: Բայց կուզենամ պնդել, որ բիզնես որպես այդպիսին /որ դու ես կարծում/ չկա: 
Իսկ ի հակառակ դրան կուզենամ հիշեցնեմ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու կալվածքներն ու կարողությունը ժամանակների ընթացքում, նրա մրցակցությունը մեր պետականության,  թագավորների հետ ի հակառակ նրան, որ Հիսուսը չէր փորձում անել նման քայլեր: Չնայածխ որ նրան նույնիսկ դրդում էին մտնել քաղաքական ասպարեզ դառնալ թագավոր...
Բայց Նա ասաց որ իմ թագավորությունն այստեղից չէ - այնպես էլ եկեղեցին չպետք է ստանձնի այն իշխանությունը, որ Աստված չընդունեց: Այս մասին ևս վերը խոսվել է որ ՀԱԵ-ն շատ մեծ իշխանություն ուներ ու լավ էլ բիզնես, խեղճ գյուղացիներն էլ ճորտեր էին ու տառապում էին այդ իշխանության տակ: 



> Ես չեմ ասել, որ Դուք ժխտել եք կամ խրախուսել եք կաթոլիկների գործողությունները, բայց այն որ փորձել եք նույնացնել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին ու ՀԱԵ-ն դա անժխտելի է:


Նորից եմ ասում Nareco ջան լավ չես կարդացել երևի գրառումներս ու չես հասկացել համեմատության նպատակը: Այնտեղ նույնացման մասին խոսք չկա:




> Նախ. *Ա*ստվածաշունչը գրվում է մեծատառով:


Օ շնորհակալ եմ տգետիս ուղղելու համար: Դարձյալ եթե կարդաս նախորդ գրառումերս այնտեղ կհանդիպես Աստվածաշունչ բառին մեծատառով , ու կհասկանաս, որ դա անուշադրության կամ շտապողականության սխալ էր և միգուցե կներես նվաստիս այդ_ մեծ_ հանցանքը :Blush:  :Smile: 



> Ես ինքս կարդացել եմ, Ձեր տեսակետն էր ինձ հետաքրքիր, բարի' եղեք ձեր եղբորը բացատրել խնդրո առարկայի էությունը, ես երբեք չեմ խոսել այդ լեզվով, այդ ի՞նչ լեզու է, ի՞նչ հիմք ունի, ի՞նչ հիմնավորում ունի:  Հուսով եմ չեք զլանա Ձեր թանկագին ժամանակից մի փոքր հատկացնելու այդ ամենին պատասխանելու: 
>  Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Nareco ջան թույլ տուր այս հարցին հիմա ուղղակի չպատասխանեմ, բայց քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Գործք առաքելոց 2 րդ գլուխը, Կորնթացիների 12:10, 28 14:2 համարները :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Hrayr (25.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Կարծում եք Աստծո համար կարևո՞ր է թե դու ինչ նոտաներ ես ընտրել նրան երկրպագելու համար: Կամ ո՞վ է սահմանել հատուկ երաժշտության տեսակ:


Ամեն ինչն է կարևոր: Երբ տաճար էր շինվում Հին Ուխտում, Աստված մանրամասն նկարագրում է, թե ինչպես պետք է այն շինված լինի: Կարող էր ասել՝ «մի շքեղ դղյակ կառուցեք, կարևորը, որ Իմ անունով լինի», ու վերջ: Բայց ոչ՝ մանրամասն նկարագրվում է ամեն ինչ: Նույնը և հոգևոր երաժշտության մեջ: Յուրաքանչյուր նոտաների դասավորություն «հոգևոր երաժշտություն» անվանել չի լինի: Մի օրինակ ևս: Այդպիսի «հոգևոր երգերից» մեկի երաժշտությունը /բողոքական կազմակերպություններից մեկի անդամների մեջ շրջանառվող/ Ֆիլիպ Կիրկորովի "Я поднимаю свой бокал" երգինն է: Երբ լսում ես, ակամա ասոցիացիաներ են առաջանում այդ երգի հետ և հիշում ես դրա բառերը: Երգը նվիրված է կնոջ, որով երգիչը հույս ունի «հարբած լինել մինչև լուսաբաց»  /...Чтоб я остался пьян тобою до зари.../: Հիմա ինչքանո՞վ էր սա հոգևոր երգ:




> ars83 ջան եթե ուշադիր ու խորը նայենք ապա կհասկանանք, որ դրանք 2րդ-ական բաներ են: Հասկանում ես սա ընդամենը նախապաշարմունք է ավանդույթից եկած, ոչ թե Աստծուց


Եթե մի քիչ խորը նայեք, կտեսնեք, թե ինչի հետ է փոխանակվում մեր հայրերի հավատը, մեր արժեքավոր հոգևոր մշակույթը: Ջիմիների, Մայքլների գրած «թեթև ռոքը» /որի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց չեմ ընկալում այն որպես «հոգևոր երգ»/ համարվում է հոգևոր երաժշտություն, իսկ «Տեր ողորմեան», որ մեր հայրերն ու տատերն են երգել՝ նախապաշարմունք, որն «Աստծուց չի»:

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ, եթե Լյութերին էլ խարիզմատիզմը ներկայացնեին, նա էլ այն աղանդ կհամարեր:

Լյութերանականների մոտ գիտե՞ք՝ ինչ երաժշտություն է հնչել ժամերգության /месса/ ընթացքում: Յ.Ս. Բախի «Страсти по Матфею»-ն: Առանց ծափերի ու պարերի: Խարիզմատներից քանի՞սը «կդիմանային» այս ստեղծագործությանը:

----------

may (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009), հովարս (30.04.2011)

----------


## Second Chance

> Այդպիսի «հոգևոր երգերից» մեկի երաժշտությունը /բողոքական կազմակերպություններից մեկի անդամների մեջ շրջանառվող/ Ֆիլիպ Կիրկորովի "Я поднимаю свой бокал" երգինն է: Երբ լսում ես, ակամա ասոցիացիաներ են առաջանում այդ երգի հետ և հիշում ես դրա բառերը: Երգը նվիրված է կնոջ, որով երգիչը հույս ունի «հարբած լինել մինչև լուսաբաց»  /...Чтоб я остался пьян тобою до зари.../: Հիմա ինչքանո՞վ էր սա հոգևոր երգ:


Սա լավ բան չէ իհարկե, սա ծայրահեղություն է, ամեն մի ծայրահեղություն էլ վատ է: Սա սխալ է այնքանով որքանով, որ սխալ է հեթանոսությունից փոխառված տոները: Այդ երգերը կնոջն էին նվիրված, իսկ այդ տոներն էլ հեթանոսությանը: 




> Եթե մի քիչ խորը նայեք, կտեսնեք, թե ինչի հետ է փոխանակվում մեր հայրերի հավատը, մեր արժեքավոր հոգևոր մշակույթը: Ջիմիների, Մայքլների գրած «թեթև ռոքը» /որի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց չեմ ընկալում այն որպես «հոգևոր երգ»/ համարվում է հոգևոր երաժշտություն, իսկ «Տեր ողորմեան», որ մեր հայրերն ու տատերն են երգել՝ նախապաշարմունք, որն «Աստծուց չի»:


 Ես ինքս հաճույքով Կոմիտաս եմ լսում , բայց դա չի նշանակում որ միայն դա պետք է լսեմ: Երևի  կարդացել ես «նոր երգ երգեցեք Տիրոջը»  սա նշանակում է որ պարտադիոր չէ երգել 10 դար առաջվա գրած երգերը ամեն անգամ: Պետք է լինի նաև նոր երգ / բայց իհարկե նախատեսված Տիրոջ համար:





> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ, եթե Լյութերին էլ խարիզմատիզմը ներկայացնեին, նա էլ այն աղանդ կհամարեր:


Ես համաձայն եմ որ որոշ խարիզմատներ ծայրահեղությունների են դիմում, մի տեսակ շահարկվում է Աստծո շնորհքը , բայց դա բոլորին անխտիր չի վերաբերվում: 
Հայտնության գրքում երբ ուղերձ էր հղում Տերը 7 եկղեցիներին միթե՞ նրանք կատարելության մեջ էին: Ոչ իհարկե: Պետք է միշտ զգոն լինել որպեսզի չանցնենք չափը: Իսկ սխալվելու դեպքում կարողանանք կանգնել նորից Տիրոջ շնորհքով:

----------

The_only_one (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկո ջան եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդաս իմ նախորդ գրառումները կտեսնես, որ նախ ես ԿԽ եկեղեցու անդամ չեմ: Բայց կուզենամ պնդել, որ բիզնես որպես այդպիսին /որ դու ես կարծում/ չկա: 
> Իսկ ի հակառակ դրան կուզենամ հիշեցնեմ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու կալվածքներն ու կարողությունը ժամանակների ընթացքում, նրա մրցակցությունը մեր պետականության,  թագավորների հետ ի հակառակ նրան, որ Հիսուսը չէր փորձում անել նման քայլեր: Չնայածխ որ նրան նույնիսկ դրդում էին մտնել քաղաքական ասպարեզ դառնալ թագավոր...
> Բայց Նա ասաց որ իմ թագավորությունն այստեղից չէ - այնպես էլ եկեղեցին չպետք է ստանձնի այն իշխանությունը, որ Աստված չընդունեց: Այս մասին ևս վերը խոսվել է որ ՀԱԵ-ն շատ մեծ իշխանություն ուներ ու լավ էլ բիզնես, խեղճ գյուղացիներն էլ ճորտեր էին ու տառապում էին այդ իշխանության տակ: 
> Նորից եմ ասում Nareco ջան լավ չես կարդացել երևի գրառումներս ու չես հասկացել համեմատության նպատակը: Այնտեղ նույնացման մասին խոսք չկա:
>  Օ շնորհակալ եմ տգետիս ուղղելու համար: Դարձյալ եթե կարդաս նախորդ գրառումերս այնտեղ կհանդիպես Աստվածաշունչ բառին մեծատառով , ու կհասկանաս, որ դա անուշադրության կամ շտապողականության սխալ էր և միգուցե կներես նվաստիս այդ_ մեծ_ հանցանքը
> 
> Nareco ջան թույլ տուր այս հարցին հիմա ուղղակի չպատասխանեմ, բայց քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Գործք առաքելոց 2 րդ գլուխը, Կորնթացիների 12:10, 28 14:2 համարները



  Նախ, Ձեր գրառումներում և ոչ մի տեղ Դուք չեք գրել, որ ԿԽ անդամ չեք, ես էլ «վանգայականպայծառատեսությամբ» օժտված չեմ, որ գրառումից ենթադրեմ, ե՞ք, թե՞ չեք: Եթե անդամ չեք, այդ ինչպես եք պնդում, որ չկա, իսկ այսպես կոչված աշխատանքի «տասանորդը» ո՞վ է վերցնում:  :Wink:  Ես գիտեմ, որ դա` բիզնեսը. կա, ուղղակի «անունը» փոխել են այլ բան: Անընդհատ մեջբերումներ եք անում կալվածքներից, հողերից և այլն, բայց եթե խնդրո առարկայի հետ ծանոթ եք թռուցիկ կերպով, ապա ավելի լավ է այդպիսի հայտարարություններ չանեք: Չեմ ժխտում, որ ժամանակին սխալներ էլ են թույլ տրվել, բայց ամբողջ ՀԱԵ-ին որպես առաքելական եկեղեցի մեղադրել ինչ-ինչ բիզնեսի մասնակցության մեջ դա կոռեկտ չէ: Անսխալական չէ ոչ ոք, նույնիսկ հոգևոր սպասավորը, բայց նրա արարքները չպետք է պրոյեկտեք ամբողջ եկեղեցու վրա, ես ինքս ոմանց չեմ ընդունում, բայց ինձ թույլ չեմ տա եկեղեցուն բնութագրել, որպես բիզնեսով զբաղվող, սեփական արշինով մի չափեք խնդրում եմ: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներ անելուն, ապա լավ կլիներ այդ մեջբերումների տեղը խնդրանքիս արձագանքեիք: Ոչ թե ինչպես միշտ գլուխների կետեր մատնանշեիք, ինչո՞ւ եք խուսափում «հրեշտակային լեզվի» թեմայից:  :Think:   :Wink: 
 Լավ Դուք չեք ասում ես ասեմ: Ուրեմն ժող ջան ԿԽ-ի անդամները *Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթը Կորնթացիներին 12:10* մեջբերում եմ._ «...մյուսին` զորավոր գործերի կարողություններ, մյուսին` մարգարեություն, մյուսին` հոգիներն զանազանելու շնորհ, մյուսին ` տեսակ-տեսակ լեզուներով խոսելու շնորհ, մյուսին` լեզուների թարգմանելու շնորհ...»_ մեջբերման ավարտ:  

*Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթը Կորնթացիներին 12:28* մեջբերում եմ._ « Եվ ում որ Աստված կարգեց եկեղեցու մեջ սրանք են. նախ` առաքյալներ, երկրորդ` մարգարեներ, երրորդ` ուսուցանողներ, ապա` զորավոր գործեր կատարելու շնորհներ, ապա` բժշկելու շնորհներ, օգնելու, կառավարելու շնորհներ, տեսակ-տեսակ լեզուներ խոսելու շնորհներ, լեզուների թարգմանության շնորհներ»:_ մեջբերման ավարտ

 Հուսով եմ այս մեջբերումները հերիք են: Պողոս առաքյալի այս խոսքերը «դրոշ սարքելով» ամեն մեկը մի «լեզու» է հնարել ու խոսում է: Երբ հարցնում ես, այդ ի՞նչ լեզու է, պատասխանում է հրեշտակային, հարցնում ես իմաստը՞, պատասխանը չի ուշանում` որ դևերն ու սատանան չհասկանան, հարցնում եմ` իսկ Հիսուս ինչո՞ւ «հրեշտակային» լեզվով իր Հայր Մերը չէր ասում, որ կողքից չհասկանան, պատասխան` *պատասխան չկա*:

 Ամինա ջան այստեղ ես նպատակ չունեմ քեզ մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելու, այլ ուղղակի եղբայրավարի դիտողություն արեցի, եթե նեղացար կներես, բայց քո ասած ուշադիր կարդալով գրառումներդ հայտնաբերեցի, որ կոնկրետ այս թեմայում չորս անգամ անուշադիր ես եղել:  :Blush: 



> Բողոքական եկեղեցիները նախնտրում են ավելի բնական ու պարզ կերպով պաշտել Աստծուն ,  և այդ կերպը չի մերժում *աստվածաշունչը* այլ հակառակը(այս մասին շատ բան կա ասելու բայց առայժմ այսքանը):





> Մի խոսքով էստեղ հարցը անհատական է , չեմ համարում որ հաղորդությունից առաջ պարտադիր է խոստովանությունը, որովհետև *աստվածաշունչն* էլ չի նշում դրա պարտադիր լինելը այլ ավելի մղում է դեպի անհատականը ամեն մարդ իր ներսը նայի:





> Մի լավ մաս կա *աստվածաշնչում*,  երբ Հիսուսը շրջում էր աշակերտների հետ, նույն  առաքյալներից ոմանք եկան ու ասեցին/ կարծում շատ ոգևորված/ ....





> Օրինակ Nareco ջան այդ մասին կարող ես ինքդ կարդալ  *աստվածաշնչում* ու  պատասխանել այդ հարցին


 Ես ինքս ուրախ կլինեմ նման դիտողություններ լսելու:
Հարգանքներով

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ինչպե՞ս ես մեկնաբանում «հրեշտակային լեզուներով» խոսելու «շնորհը»:


Նարեկո ջան միայն մի տող*՝ՙԼեզուներ խոսելը մի՛ արգելեք*՚
Ա կորնթ  ժդ 40 խոսքից։
ես անձամբ չունեմ լեզվի պարգև. բայց զարմանում եմ թէ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչու չի ընդունում Սուրբ հոգու պարգևը։կարծում եմ ավելորդ է հիշեցնել որ ողջ գործք առաքելոցում կարմիր թելի պես անցնում է  Սուրբ հոգու մկրտության և  պենտեկոստեի  նկարագրումը :Smile:

----------

Karina (27.02.2009), Second Chance (25.02.2009), The_only_one (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկո ջան միայն մի տող*՝ՙԼեզուներ խոսելը մի՛ արգելեք*՚
> Ա կորնթ  ժդ 40 խոսքից։
> ես անձամբ չունեմ լեզվի պարգև. բայց զարմանում եմ թէ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչու չի ընդունում Սուրբ հոգու պարգևը։կարծում եմ ավելորդ է հիշեցնել որ ողջ գործք առաքելոցում կարմիր թելի պես անցնում է  Սուրբ հոգու մկրտության և  պենտեկոստեի  նկարագրումը


Կտրուկ ջան, պարզաբանիր, էդ «լեզուներով խոսելը» ո՞րն է: Այդ  «լեզուներով խոսելու»  բառակապակցության տակ, էդ ինչ մի միֆ ու ֆանտաստիկ բան կա, հլը որ Առաքելականն էլ արգելում է:

----------


## Second Chance

> Նախ, Ձեր գրառումներում և ոչ մի տեղ Դուք չեք գրել, որ ԿԽ անդամ չեք, ես էլ «վանգայականպայծառատեսությամբ» օժտված չեմ, որ գրառումից ենթադրեմ, ե՞ք, թե՞ չեք:


մեջբերում եմ իմ գրառումը 



> հասկանում եմ դու ինքդ անդամ ես եղել, ես ավելի շատ կողքից եմ ճանաչում, սակայն ում որ ճանաչում եմ ու գիտեմ պարզապես արտակարգ քրիստոնեաներ են, ու վստահ եմ, որ չեմ սխալվում նրանց հարցով, ոչ սրբության, ոչ էլ այլ տեսակետներից


 


> Եթե անդամ չեք, այդ ինչպես եք պնդում, որ չկա, իսկ այսպես կոչված աշխատանքի «տասանորդը» ո՞վ է վերցնում:  Ես գիտեմ, որ դա` բիզնեսը. կա, ուղղակի «անունը» փոխել են այլ բան: Անընդհատ մեջբերումներ եք անում կալվածքներից, հողերից և այլն, բայց եթե խնդրո առարկայի հետ ծանոթ եք թռուցիկ կերպով, ապա ավելի լավ է այդպիսի հայտարարություններ չանեք: Չեմ ժխտում, որ ժամանակին սխալներ էլ են թույլ տրվել, բայց ամբողջ ՀԱԵ-ին որպես առաքելական եկեղեցի մեղադրել ինչ-ինչ բիզնեսի մասնակցության մեջ դա կոռեկտ չէ: Անսխալական չէ ոչ ոք, նույնիսկ հոգևոր սպասավորը, բայց նրա արարքները չպետք է պրոյեկտեք ամբողջ եկեղեցու վրա, ես ինքս ոմանց չեմ ընդունում, բայց ինձ թույլ չեմ տա եկեղեցուն բնութագրել, որպես բիզնեսով զբաղվող, սեփական արշինով մի չափեք խնդրում եմ:


Պնդում եմ որովհետև գիտեմ, թե ինչ է տասանորդը ու ինչի համար է այն օգտագործվում: Իսկ դու ինչ գիտե՞ս, դու պարզապես ենթադրում ես, բայց պետք է վախենալ, չէ որ ամեն մի անտեղի խոսքի համար պատասխան ենք տալու :Smile:   Համենայնդեպս քեզ համար ասեմ որ տասնանորդն օգտագործվում է եկեղեցու պետքերի, աղքատների, որբերի վրա : Իսկ թե ինչն է դրա իմաստը դա նույնպես կարդա Աստվածաշնչում- դրա վերաբերյալ համարները բավական շատ են  :Wink: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է առաքելական եկեղեցու սխալներին- համաձայն եմ որ ոչ ոք էլ անսխալական չէ , բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է որ դուք դա անմիջապես արդարացում եք բերում , իսկ երբ հերթը հասնում է այլ եկեղեցու սխալներին դրանք պետք չէ հասկանալ ու ներել:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներ անելուն, ապա լավ կլիներ այդ մեջբերումների տեղը խնդրանքիս արձագանքեիք: Ոչ թե ինչպես միշտ գլուխների կետեր մատնանշեիք, ինչո՞ւ եք խուսափում «հրեշտակային լեզվի» թեմայից:  
>  Լավ Դուք չեք ասում ես ասեմ: Ուրեմն ժող ջան ԿԽ-ի անդամները *Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթը Կորնթացիներին 12:10* մեջբերում եմ._ «...մյուսին` զորավոր գործերի կարողություններ, մյուսին` մարգարեություն, մյուսին` հոգիներն զանազանելու շնորհ, մյուսին ` տեսակ-տեսակ լեզուներով խոսելու շնորհ, մյուսին` լեզուների թարգմանելու շնորհ...»_ մեջբերման ավարտ:  
> 
> *Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթը Կորնթացիներին 12:28* մեջբերում եմ._ « Եվ ում որ Աստված կարգեց եկեղեցու մեջ սրանք են. նախ` առաքյալներ, երկրորդ` մարգարեներ, երրորդ` ուսուցանողներ, ապա` զորավոր գործեր կատարելու շնորհներ, ապա` բժշկելու շնորհներ, օգնելու, կառավարելու շնորհներ, տեսակ-տեսակ լեզուներ խոսելու շնորհներ, լեզուների թարգմանության շնորհներ»:_ մեջբերման ավարտ
> 
>  Հուսով եմ այս մեջբերումները հերիք են:


 Այո այս մեջբերումները հերիք են որպեսզի հասկանալի լինի որ օտար լեզուներով խոսելու պարգևը Աստվածաշնչյան է




> Պողոս առաքյալի այս խոսքերը «դրոշ սարքելով» ամեն մեկը մի «լեզու» է հնարել ու խոսում է: Երբ հարցնում ես, այդ ի՞նչ լեզու է, պատասխանում է հրեշտակային, հարցնում ես իմաստը՞, պատասխանը չի ուշանում` որ դևերն ու սատանան չհասկանան, հարցնում եմ` իսկ Հիսուս ինչո՞ւ «հրեշտակային» լեզվով իր Հայր Մերը չէր ասում, որ կողքից չհասկանան, պատասխան` *պատասխան չկա*


Փաստորեն այն ժամանակ առաքյալնե՞րն էին հնարել այդ լեզուները :Shok: 
Իսկ այդ քո ասած մեկնաբանությունները  մի տեսակ ոնց ասեմ... :Smile:  ստիպված եմ էլի հիշեցնեմ Աստվածաշնչյան խոսքերը դրա նպատակի համար  «Այպես էլ Հոգին օգնում է մեր տկարությունների  որովհետև ինչ բանի համար պիտի աղոթք անենք ՝ ինչպես արժան է, չգիտենք. բայց ինքը Հոգին անբարբառ հառաչանքով բարեխոս է լինում» 
Իսկ հրեշտակային լեզու տերմինը եկել է հենց Պողոս առաքյալի այն խոսքից որ ասում է «եթե հրեշտակային լեզուներով խոսեմ, բայց սեր չունենամ» : Սակայն Գ. առաքելոց 2րդ գլխում տեսնում ենք որ Առաքյալները խոսում էին հասկանալի գործող լեզուներով/ որոնք սակայն իրենք չգիտեին: 
 Մի խոսքով  այն կարող է տարբեր լինել ըստ Աստվածաշնչի: 
Իսկ թե ինչու՞ Հիսուսը չէր խոսում այդ լեզուներով - արդեն անիմաստ հարց է :Smile:  , բա ինչու՞ էին առաքյալները խոսում: Բայց պատասխանն այնուամենայնիվ այն է, որ Հիսուսն ասաց, որ «ես կգնամ և մխիթարիչը կուղարկեմ ձեզ համար»: Իսկ լեզուներով խոսելը Սուրբ հոգու պարգևն է, որը ինչպես և Հիսուսը խոստացել էր եկավ և պարգևեց : 




> Ամինա ջան այստեղ ես նպատակ չունեմ քեզ մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելու, այլ ուղղակի եղբայրավարի դիտողություն արեցի, եթե նեղացար կներես, բայց քո ասած ուշադիր կարդալով գրառումներդ հայտնաբերեցի, որ կոնկրետ այս թեմայում չորս անգամ անուշադիր ես եղել:


Կրկին անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում անուշադրությանս համար :

Հարգանքներով :Hi:

----------

Լուսիանա (24.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Չեմ ժխտում, որ ժամանակին սխալներ էլ են թույլ տրվել, բայց ամբողջ ՀԱԵ-ին որպես առաքելական եկեղեցի մեղադրել ինչ-ինչ բիզնեսի մասնակցության մեջ դա կոռեկտ չէ: *Անսխալական չէ ոչ ոք, նույնիսկ հոգևոր սպասավորը, բայց նրա արարքները չպետք է պրոյեկտեք ամբողջ եկեղեցու վրա, ես ինքս ոմանց չեմ ընդունում, բայց ինձ թույլ չեմ տա եկեղեցուն բնութագրել, որպես բիզնեսով զբաղվող, սեփական արշինով մի չափեք խնդրում եմ*:


Որ կողքից խանգարում եմ չեմ կարում էլի նորմալ պատասխանեմ :Sad: 
Էս պահը լավ չէի կարդացել: Նարեկո այդ դու էիր նախ մեղադրում առանց իմանալու: Իսկ ինչ, որ ես նշել եմ  առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին դու պետք է որ ինքդ դպրոցում անցած լինեիր հայոց պատմությունից:  Դրանք փաստեր են մինչ դեռ քո ներկայացրածը ենթադրություն է: Այնպես որ սեփական արշինով չափել արտահայտւոթյունից առաջ մի քիչ արժեր երկար մտածել;

Էլի հարգանքներս  :Smile:

----------


## Nareco

> Որ կողքից խանգարում եմ չեմ կարում էլի նորմալ պատասխանեմ
> Էս պահը լավ չէի կարդացել: Նարեկո այդ դու էիր նախ մեղադրում առանց իմանալու: Իսկ ինչ, որ ես նշել եմ  առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին դու պետք է որ ինքդ դպրոցում անցած լինեիր հայոց պատմությունից:  Դրանք փաստեր են մինչ դեռ քո ներկայացրածը ենթադրություն է: Այնպես որ սեփական արշինով չափել արտահայտւոթյունից առաջ մի քիչ արժեր երկար մտածել;
> 
> Էլի հարգանքներս


Մեղադրո՞ւմ, քավ լիցի: Ես միայն նշում էի, որ պետք չէ մի արատավոր երևույթ ընդհանրացնել: Միանգամից փարատեմ կասկածներդ «արժեր մտածել» այս տիպի արտահայտությունների համար, իմ գրառումներից և ոչ մեկը հիմնված չէ ենթադրության վրա, ավելին  ես իմ բոլոր գրառումների ամեն մի *՞* նշանի համար պատասխանատու եմ, ու կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ դրանք բնավ ենթադրություններ չեն  :Wink: , ես ուղղակի ուզում էի լսել Ձեր կարծիքը, այնպես որ...  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ներողություն խոսակցությանը խառնվելու համար, քննարկմանը չեմ մասնակցում Աստվածաշունչը անգիր արած չլինելու պատճառով, բայց կարդում եմ: 
Մի հարց ունեմ, խարիզմատն ի՞նչ է:
Մեկել Ամինա ջան դու, ո՞ր եկեղեցու/ուղղության հետևորդ ես:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ ջան, պարզաբանիր, էդ «լեզուներով խոսելը» ո՞րն է: Այդ  «լեզուներով խոսելու»  բառակապակցության տակ, էդ ինչ մի միֆ ու ֆանտաստիկ բան կա, հլը որ Առաքելականն էլ արգելում է:


Նարեկ ո  ջան ես ո՞վ եմ որ մի հատ էլ *պարզաբանեմ* լեզուների պարգևը։Դա Սուրբ հոգու  շնորհն է ։և միֆ ու ֆանտաստիկա  չէ ինչպես նշում ես.այլ իրականություն։միթէ՞ Աստվածաշնչից լավ պետք է պարզաբանեմ։փա՜ռք Աստծո .որ  տեղյակ ես Աստծո խոսքին ։ կարդա՛ այնտեղ ամեն ինչ գրված է։ :Xeloq:

----------

Second Chance (25.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> մեջբերում եմ իմ գրառումը 
> 
> 
> Պնդում եմ որովհետև գիտեմ, թե ինչ է տասանորդը ու ինչի համար է այն օգտագործվում: Իսկ դու ինչ գիտե՞ս, դու պարզապես ենթադրում ես, բայց պետք է վախենալ, չէ որ ամեն մի անտեղի խոսքի համար պատասխան ենք տալու  Համենայնդեպս քեզ համար ասեմ որ տասնանորդն օգտագործվում է եկեղեցու պետքերի, աղքատների, որբերի վրա : Իսկ թե ինչն է դրա իմաստը դա նույնպես կարդա Աստվածաշնչում- դրա վերաբերյալ համարները բավական շատ են 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է առաքելական եկեղեցու սխալներին- համաձայն եմ որ ոչ ոք էլ անսխալական չէ , բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է որ դուք դա անմիջապես արդարացում եք բերում , իսկ երբ հերթը հասնում է այլ եկեղեցու սխալներին դրանք պետք չէ հասկանալ ու ներել:
> 
> 
>  Այո այս մեջբերումները հերիք են որպեսզի հասկանալի լինի որ օտար լեզուներով խոսելու պարգևը Աստվածաշնչյան է
> ...



Կներես վերևի գրառումդ չէի նկատել. այժմ հերթով:  :Smile: 

 ՀԱԵ-ում հստակ կարգ գոյություն չունի տասանորդի վերաբերյալ, այսինքն ըստ ցանկության է: Դա մեկ, իսկ ԿԽ-ում, միշտ հավաքվում է որոշակի գումար, դա իմիջայլոց:

 Էլի եմ կրկնում եկեղեցին ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ սխալ գործել, սխալ կարող է գործել նրա անդամը: 
Իսկ ԿԽ-ին ես «եկեղեցի» չեմ համարում: Բաներ կան, որ նաև ժամանակի քննություն պիտի հանձնեն, իսկ մեկ քառորդ դարի պատմություն ունեցող ինչ որ կազմակերպությունը ըստ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքի «եկեղեցի» չի կոչվում, կարող է կոչվել կրոնական կազմակերպություն և այլն, բայց ոչ եկեղեցի:

 Կարո՞ղ ես սահմանել, որն է կոչվում *օտար լեզու*: Դա իսպաներե՞նն է, անգլերե՞նն է, ռուսերե՞նն է, թե՞ հրեշտակայինը:  Եթե հրեշտակայինը, ապա կա արդյոք Աստվածաշունչը գրված հրեշտակային լեզվով, որ կարդալուց մենակ դու հասկանաս կողքից խանգարող չլինի: 

 «Հրեշտակային լեզու» տերմին ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում, ի՞նչ է ի նկատի ունեցել Պողոս առաքյալը:  

 Ներկայացնեմ իմ տեսակետը.  Աստվածաշնչում  գերակշռում է այլաբանությունը, այսինքն որոշ երևույթների բացատրությունը ներկայացված է առակներով, պատմություններով և այլն, ու ցանկացած նմանատիպ «եկեղեցի» հիմնող գտնում է մի երկու երեք այդպիսի այլաբանական գրվածք ու ներկայացնում այնպես ինչպես իրենց ձեռք է տալիս: Կոնկրետ «հրեշտակային» լեզվի վերաբերյալ: Ո՞րն է դրա իմաստը: Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի հնարել մի լեզու, եթե կան տարբեր, Ձեր ասած գործող լեզուներ: Ու Սուրբ Հոգին առաքյալներին շնորհել էր հենց այդ ԳՈՐԾՈՂ լեզուների շնորհը, որ գնան աշխարհեաշխարհ Ավետարան քարոզեն, իսկ հրեշտակային տերմինը միայն ու միայն մաքրության ու անաղարտության հոմանիշ է, ոչ ավելին: Այսինքն եթե դու մեկին քարոզում ես ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆՈՎ կամ մեկ այլ ԳՈՐԾՈՂ լեզվով  Աստվածաշունչ, դա այլաբանորեն դիտվում է, որպես հրեշտակային լեզվով քարոզ:  Այսինքն կապ չունի թե որ լեզվով ես քարոզում Ավետարանը, կարևորը որ քարոզում ես, ու Աստվածաշունչ քարոզող բոլոր լեզուները դառնում հրեշտակային իսկ քարոզողը բնութագրվում է, որպես հրեշտակային լեզվով խոսող` այսինքն անաղարտ, անապական, քանի որ Աստվածաշունչ է քարոզում:

Իսկ «հրեշտակային լեզուներով խոսեմ, բայց սեր չունենամը» դա նշանակում է, եթե ես Աստվածաշունչ քարոզեմ, բայց անեմ *չ*սիրելով... միթե բարդ է ամեն ինչը Ձեզ համար:   

Այո Հիսուսի Հարությունից հետո Սբ. Հոգին իջավ առաքյալների վրա և նրանց տվեց օտար լեզուներով (լատիներեն, հայերեն, և այլն) խոսելու շնորհը, որ գնան Ավետարան քարոզեն:

----------

cool_aper (22.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկ ո  ջան ես ո՞վ եմ որ մի հատ էլ *պարզաբանեմ* լեզուների պարգևը։Դա Սուրբ հոգու  շնորհն է ։և միֆ ու ֆանտաստիկա  չէ ինչպես նշում ես.այլ իրականություն։միթէ՞ Աստվածաշնչից լավ պետք է պարզաբանեմ։փա՜ռք Աստծո .որ  տեղյակ ես Աստծո խոսքին ։ կարդա՛ այնտեղ ամեն ինչ գրված է։


Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է Կտրուկ ջան: Կարդա նախորդ գրառումս:  :Wink:

----------


## may

> Փաստորեն այն ժամանակ առաքյալնե՞րն էին հնարել այդ լեզուները


Գուցե խանգարում եմ Ձեզ իմ հարցերով, բայց մի բան եմ ուզում իմանալ. քանի որ հաճախ եք մեջբերում բողոքական եկեղեցին ու Մ. Լութերին, կարող եք ասել, թե ինչու հենց բողոքական, ավելի կոնկրետ Լութերական եկեղեցում չկա լեզվախոսություն ասվածը, ի տարբերություն Լութերականությունից առաջ եկած խարիզմատների:

----------

ars83 (25.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է Կտրուկ ջան: Կարդա նախորդ գրառումս:


կարդացի. բայց այղքան էլ պարզ չէր։Նարեկ ջան. ես չեմ ուզում .որ մեկս մյուսի հանդեպ լցվենք հակառակությամբ ու վիճելու  տրամադրվածությամբ.թէ չէ մի բան շահելու փոխարեն՝ եղածն էլ կկորցնենք։
ես այնպես եմ կարծում.որ եթե  մեզ կտակարանի ճշմարտություններից որևէ բան դեռ բացված չի ՝պետք չի կհակառակվել կամ այլաբանական մեկնություն տալ դրան։այլ աղոթքով և հեզությամբ հետևողական լինենք դրանց ընկալմանը։կարծում եմ. լեզուների պարգևը ընդունել որպես այլաբանություն՝ նույնն է թէ ՙմի շնացիր՚ պատվիրանն էլ ընկալենք որպես այլաբանություն։
(ճիշտն ասած չեմ ուզի որ լեզուների պարգևի մասին խոսվի ՙկյանքի խոսք՚ ի բաժնում)

----------

Second Chance (25.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> կարդացի. բայց այղքան էլ պարզ չէր։Նարեկ ջան. ես չեմ ուզում .որ մեկս մյուսի հանդեպ լցվենք հակառակությամբ ու վիճելու  տրամադրվածությամբ.թէ չէ մի բան շահելու փոխարեն՝ եղածն էլ կկորցնենք։
> ես այնպես եմ կարծում.որ եթե  մեզ կտակարանի ճշմարտություններից որևէ բան դեռ բացված չի ՝պետք չի կհակառակվել կամ այլաբանական մեկնություն տալ դրան։այլ աղոթքով և հեզությամբ հետևողական լինենք դրանց ընկալմանը։կարծում եմ. լեզուների պարգևը ընդունել որպես այլաբանություն՝ նույնն է թէ ՙմի շնացիր՚ պատվիրանն էլ ընկալենք որպես այլաբանություն։


  Որ մասը պարզ չէր Կտրուկ ջան, պատրաստ եմ ավելի պարզ ներկայացնել: 
Այլաբանական մեկնությունը ես չէ որ տալիս եմ: Ես ուսումնասիրել եմ մի շարք աստվածաբանների աշխատություններ, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաս`* «Զանազանություն Հինգ Դարուց»* եռահատորը 1902թ. մեկնությամբ Պողոս եպիսկոպոս Ադրիանապոլսեցու: 

Այդտեղ շատ ու շատ աստվածաբանական խնդիրներ մատչելի կերպով շարադրված են: 

Մի շնացի'րը համեմատո՞ւմ ես «հրեշտակային» տերմինի հետ:  :Smile: 
Շնանալ բառը ունի հենց ՄԵԿ ու միանշանակ իմաստ: Իսկ «հրեշտակային» բառը կարող ես օգտագործել որպես հոմանիշ, որ ոլորտում ասես, օրինակ Գոհար Գասպարյանը հրեշտակային (այսինքն շատ լավ, գերազանց, հիանալի և այլն) ձայն ունի, կամ  այդ աղջկա հրեշտակային էությունը ինձ գերել է և այլն: 
 Հուսով եմ պարզ բացատրեցի:

----------


## Nareco

> Ներողություն խոսակցությանը խառնվելու համար, քննարկմանը չեմ մասնակցում Աստվածաշունչը անգիր արած չլինելու պատճառով, բայց կարդում եմ: 
> Մի հարց ունեմ, խարիզմատն ի՞նչ է:
> Մեկել Ամինա ջան դու, ո՞ր եկեղեցու/ուղղության հետևորդ ես:


 Ներսես ջան, ես ինքս էլ անգիր չգիտեմ, քեզ պես կարդում եմ:  :Smile: 
Ահա այստեղ կարող ես որոշակի տեղեկություններ ճարես նրանց մասին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան, ես ինքս էլ անգիր չգիտեմ, քեզ պես կարդում եմ: 
> Ահա այստեղ կարող ես որոշակի տեղեկություններ ճարես նրանց մասին:


Մի քիչ սխալ էի գրել պիտի գրեի «բայց թեման կարդում եմ», իսկ Աստվածաշունչ չեմ կարդացել, չեմ էլ կարդա երևի, ձգտում/հետաքրքրություն/պահանջ չունեմ այն կարդալու:
Նարեկ ջան տվածդ հղումով գնացի, այնտեղ աղանդների մասին էր գրված, բայց խարիզմատն ի՞նչ է, աղանդի հոմանի՞շ է:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Որ մասը պարզ չէր Կտրուկ ջան, պատրաստ եմ ավելի պարզ ներկայացնել: 
> Այլաբանական մեկնությունը ես չէ որ տալիս եմ: Ես ուսումնասիրել եմ մի շարք աստվածաբանների աշխատություններ, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաս`* «Զանազանություն Հինգ Դարուց»* եռահատորը 1902թ. մեկնությամբ Պողոս եպիսկոպոս Ադրիանապոլսեցու: 
> 
> Այդտեղ շատ ու շատ աստվածաբանական խնդիրներ մատչելի կերպով շարադրված են:


Նարեկ .միթե հոգին դաթարել է գործելուծ և բոլոր ճշմարտությունները պահպանվում են  հին մեկնություններում։ փառք Աստծո. ինձ համար  կտակարանն էլ է Սուրբ հոգու  օգնությամբ հասկանալի։
միթէ այսոր չկան սրբեր .բոլորը անցյալու՞մ մնացին։հավատա .որ բոլոր մեկնությունները կարդալով գուցէ թէ ժամանակ չմնա  Կենդանի Աստծո խոսքը կարդալու։ Նարեկ .միթէ՞Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է. որ  պետք չէ կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը որովհետև չեք հասկանա։այլ կարդացեք մեկնությունները։Ոչ. այլ ասվում է ՙքեզ պիտի սովորեցնեմ ու պիտի խրատեմ՚։ իսկ լեզուների համար գրված է .որ դա նշան է անհավատների համար։ի դեպ տարբեր կերպեր կան։ հրեշտակների լեզուներով խոսելու համար գրված է որ  այդ դեպքում աղոթք անողն էլ  հստակ չգիտի թէ ում համար է աղոթում։այլ Հոգին ինչպես որ ուզում է աղոթում է։(իմ բառերով ներկայացրեցի)
 մի բան էլ հարցնեմ ՝ մարգարեություններն էլ է այլաբանորեն  ընկալվու՞մ. թէ՞  այսօր իրականում  մարգարեանալու շնորհ կա։

----------

Second Chance (25.02.2009), Լուսիանա (24.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Մի քիչ սխալ էի գրել պիտի գրեի «բայց թեման կարդում եմ», իսկ Աստվածաշունչ չեմ կարդացել, չեմ էլ կարդա երևի, ձգտում/հետաքրքրություն/պահանջ չունեմ այն կարդալու:
> Նարեկ ջան տվածդ հղումով գնացի, այնտեղ աղանդների մասին էր գրված, բայց խարիզմատն ի՞նչ է, աղանդի հոմանի՞շ է:


   Բողոքական եկեղեցու ուղղություն է, այդպիսին են հանդիսանում օրինակ հենց ԿԽ-ն, համարվում են նաև հիսունականները: Այսինքն այնպիսիք, որոնք շատ կարևոր տեղ են հատկացնում հրեշտակային լեզուներով աղոթելուն: Ինչպես նաև ունեն «Փառաբանման» խմբեր, «փառաբանման» խմբի ավագ և այլն: Ավելի մանրամասն ինֆորմացիա հայերեն լեզվով կփորձեմ ճարել ու ներկայացնել:

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկ .միթե հոգին դաթարել է գործելուծ և բոլոր ճշմարտությունները պահպանվում են  հին մեկնություններում։ փառք Աստծո. ինձ համար  կտակարանն էլ է Սուրբ հոգու  օգնությամբ հասկանալի։
> միթէ այսոր չկան սրբեր .բոլորը անցյալու՞մ մնացին։հավատա .որ բոլոր մեկնությունները կարդալով գուցէ թէ ժամանակ չմնա  Կենդանի Աստծո խոսքը կարդալու։ Նարեկ .միթէ՞Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է. որ  պետք չէ կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը որովհետև չեք հասկանա։այլ կարդացեք մեկնությունները։Ոչ. այլ ասվում է ՙքեզ պիտի սովորեցնեմ ու պիտի խրատեմ՚։ իսկ լեզուների համար գրված է .որ դա նշան է անհավատների համար։ի դեպ տարբեր կերպեր կան։ հրեշտակների լեզուներով խոսելու համար գրված է որ  այդ դեպքում աղոթք անողն էլ  հստակ չգիտի թէ ում համար է աղոթում։այլ Հոգին ինչպես որ ուզում է աղոթում է։(իմ բառերով ներկայացրեցի)
>  մի բան էլ հարցնեմ ՝ մարգարեություններն էլ է այլաբանորեն  ընկալվու՞մ. թէ՞  այսօր իրականում  մարգարեանալու շնորհ կա։


Ճիշտն ասած գրառումիցդ բան չհասկացա:  

Դու ինքդ ես ընտրում, Աստված քեզ ազատ կամք է տվել, եթե դու կարիք չունես լրացուցիչ գրականության, դա այլ բան: Բայց ինքներդ ոչ մի կոնկրետ պատասխան չեք տալիս իմ հարցին, հենց հարցնում եմ ինչ է հրեշտակային լեզուն, գրում ես «ես ով եմ, որ բացատրեմ», հենց հայտնի աստվածաբանի գիրքն եմ մեջբերում, դառնում եք ոլորտի գիտակ:  Չեղավ այդպես:  Ու եկեք թեման տարբեր ուղղություններ չտանենք, ես ինքս խոսում էի հենց «հրեշտակային լեզուների» պարադոքսի մասին: Ու ներկայացրի իմ տեսակետը:
 Կտրուկ ջան, դու ո՞ր եկեղեցու անդամ ես: Արի մի հատ դա ճշտենք ու նոր շարունակենք:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ճիշտն ասած գրառումիցդ բան չհասկացա:  
> 
> Դու ինքդ ես ընտրում, Աստված քեզ ազատ կամք է տվել, եթե դու կարիք չունես լրացուցիչ գրականության, դա այլ բան: Բայց ինքներդ ոչ մի կոնկրետ պատասխան չեք տալիս իմ հարցին, հենց հարցնում եմ ինչ է հրեշտակային լեզուն, գրում ես «ես ով եմ, որ բացատրեմ», հենց հայտնի աստվածաբանի գիրքն եմ մեջբերում, դառնում եք ոլորտի գիտակ:  Չեղավ այդպես:  Ու եկեք թեման տարբեր ուղղություններ չտանենք, ես ինքս խոսում էի հենց «հրեշտակային լեզուների» պարադոքսի մասին: Ու ներկայացրի իմ տեսակետը::


չեղավ Նարեկ ջան. արդեն ծայրահեղանում ես։ ասելով ՙես ով եմ որ բացացատրեմ՚չի նշանակում որ չեմ հասկանում.  թէ ինչ ի նկատի ունի  գիրքը։ այսօր ուշ է. բայց վաղը կտակարանից մեջբերումներով կասեմ  հրեշտակի լեզուների համար։
հետո. ի՞նչ կար չհասկանալու հարցիս մեջ։ կարճ նորից ասեմ։ 
Այսօր կենդանի սրբեր կա՞ն. թէ բոլորը  անցյալում եին։
 և երկրորդ  
մարգարեություններ այսօր լինու՞մ են. թէ էլի պետք էՙ այլ ձևով հասկանանք։՚


> Կտրուկ ջան, դու ո՞ր եկեղեցու անդամ ես: Արի մի հատ դա ճշտենք ու նոր շարունակենք:


 Ա կորնթ 12 ից 14

----------


## Nareco

> չեղավ Նարեկ ջան. արդեն ծայրահեղանում ես։ ասելով ՙես ով եմ որ բացացատրեմ՚չի նշանակում որ չեմ հասկանում.  թէ ինչ ի նկատի ունի  գիրքը։ այսօր ուշ է. բայց վաղը կտակարանից մեջբերումներով կասեմ  հրեշտակի լեզուների համար։
> հետո. ի՞նչ կար չհասկանալու հարցիս մեջ։ կարճ նորից ասեմ։ 
> Այսօր կենդանի սրբեր կա՞ն. թէ բոլորը  անցյալում եին։
>  և երկրորդ  
> մարգարեություններ այսօր լինու՞մ են. թէ էլի պետք էՙ այլ ձևով հասկանանք։՚
>  Ա կորնթ 12 ից 14


 Քո գրառումները այդ մասին են վկայում, ես ոչինչ չեմ ավելացրել ու պակասեցրել, համադրել եմ քո երկու գրառումները: 
 Միգուցե և կան, միգուցե և լինում են, չեմ ժխտում ու չեմ պնդում, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի «հրեշտակային» լեզուների հետ: Դու անցած օրինակս երևի այդպես էլ չընկալեցիր ու չհասկացար կապված այլաբանության հետ: 

 Այսի՞նքն...

----------


## Hrayr

Սիրելիներ...... թույլ տվեք միանալ թեմայի քննարկմանը, երևի այսպես ավելի ճիշտ էր. քիչ առաջ նկատեցի որ թեման առանձնացվել է ու ծավալվել, ուստի համբերությամբ կարդալով բոլոր գրառումերը որոշեցի պատասխանել...

Հենց սկզբից ուզում եմ հիշեցնել որ կոնկրետ ԿԽ -ի հետ կապ չունեմ, սակայն ունեմ ծանոթներ ու ընկերներ ինչպես ԿԽ-ում այնպես էլ մի շարք եկեղեցիներում։

Ես ինքս էլ շատերի նման մի ժամանակ դեմ էի բոլոր խմբերին, դեմ էի բոլոր սկզբունքներին, այնուհետև ճանաչելով Ճշմարտությանը և որպես անձնական փրկիչ ընդունելով Հիսուս Քրիստոսին այն եկեղեցում որտեղ գտնվում եմ մինչ այսօր, մտածում էի, որ մնացածը աղանդներ ու խաբեբաներ են, սակայն աճելով Աստծո մեջ, Աստված սովորացրեց, որ Իր Հոգին գործում է  նաև այլ եկեղեցիներում, գործում է խմբերի և անհատական մարդկանց հետ, վերջապես Քրիստոս իր արյունը թափեց մարդկության համար ու ամեն հնարավորություն օգտագործում է որպեսզի աքսորվածն իրենից աքսորված չմնա։ Աստված կամենում է որ բոլորը ճանաչեն Իրեն ու համաձայնվեն ապրել Իր հետ։

Սիրելիներ ԿԽ-ի հետ կապված ես անձամբ շատ ավելի հակասություններ ունեմ քան ձեզնից որևէ մեկը, սակայն տեսնելով Աստծո գործը, այն անհատներին որոնք իրենց կյանքը հանձնել են Քրիստոսին, տեսնելով մարդուն վերստին ծնված լռել եմ ու շարունակում եմ լռել, համոզված եմ որ Աստված մարդու նման չի մտածում և մարդու նման չի չափում, այլապես բոլորս կորուստ էինք գնացել....
Եկեք այսօր չքննադատենք ոչ մի եկեղեցու, եկեղեցին կազմակերպություն չէ ու չի բացվում, եկեղեցին չի հիմնադրվում ինչպես ոմանք են կարծում, եկեղեցին ծնվում է, ծնվում է Աստծո Սուրբ Հոգու ներգործությունից։ Եկեղեցին ծնվեց առաջին դարում պենտեկոստեի օրը, երբ Սուրբ Հոգին իջավ, այնուհետև շարունակվեց ծնունդը և հիմա ամեն ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա կարող է վկայել որ ինքը ևս ծնված է Աստծո Սուրբ Հոգուց, ծնված է Հորից.....
Ես դեմ եմ ամեն վարդապետության որ Ավետարանի համեմատ չէ, սակայն ընդունում եմ ամեն անհատի որ ծնվել է Քրիստոսից, որ Նրա արյան գինն է.... Ես մերժում եմ բոլոր թերությունները սակայն տեսնում եմ նրանց որոնց հոգը չէ թե այս կամ այն բանը անելով մարդիկ ինչ շահ են հետապնդում, նրանք վայելում են իրենց Աստծուն...

Քանի որ խոսքը ԿԽ-ին էր վերաբերվում ասում եմ շատ թերություններ կան, բայց թերություններ կային նաև Կորնթոսի եկեղեցում ու այնպիսին որ ԿԽ-ում չկան, սակայն Աստծո Հոգին գործում էր Կորնթոսում ինչպես նաև այսօր ԿԽ-ում։ Հայտնության մեջ ասում է մի քանիսը իրենց հանդերձները չաղտոտեցին..... Բոլոր թերությունների հետ միասին շատ մեծ առավելություններ էլ կան այդ եկեղեցում։ Պարզապես կուզենայի նշել դրանցից միայն մեկը. երբ մարդիկ բոլորովին անվճար ծառայում են հաշմանդամներին, ոչ թե իրենց եկեղեցուն պատկանողներին այլ անխտիր բոլորին, ոչ թե ման են տալիս, այլ խնամում են նրանց, հավաքում են տունը և անում այնպիսի աշխատանքներ որ շատերն իրենց տներում չէին անի ու այս ամենը նրա համար որ այպես են դաստիարակվել Սուրբ Հոգուց։ 

Ամփոփելով միտքս ուզում եմ ասել, եկեք միաբանվենք, մի նայեք ինչ են խոսում, եկեք միաբանվենք ու մոտենանք Աստծուն, եկեք մեր կամքը փնտրելու փոխարեն Նրա կամքը փնտրենք, եկեք մեկ-մեկու ձեռնտու լինենք, ընկեր լինենք այն ամենուն որոնք անկեղծ սրտով Աստված կպաշտեն։ Համոզված եմ եթե ձեր հաղորդակցությունը Աստծո հետ է կգտնեք մարդիկ բոլոր եկեղեցիներում որոն ձեր նման անկեղծ սրտով, հոգով ու ճշմարտությամբ Աստծուն են պաշտում։

Առայժմ այսքանը, հետագայում նորից կանդրադառնամ....

Հարգանքներով՝ Հրայր

----------

Karina (25.02.2009), Second Chance (25.02.2009), The_only_one (26.02.2009), Լուսիանա (25.02.2009), Կտրուկ (25.02.2009), Սելավի (25.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Մի հարց ունեմ, խարիզմատն ի՞նչ է:


Խարիզմատիկ շարժի ներկայացուցիչ: Վիքիփեդիայի նյութը՝ ռուսերեն. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------

Ներսես_AM (25.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Մի հարց ունեմ, խարիզմատն ի՞նչ է:


Խարիզմա - նշանակում է շնորհ, պարգև 
դրանից է առաջացել խարզիզամատիկ շարժումը , /այսինքն շարժում որը կրում է Աստծո շնորհը/

----------


## Second Chance

> Գուցե խանգարում եմ Ձեզ իմ հարցերով, բայց մի բան եմ ուզում իմանալ. քանի որ հաճախ եք մեջբերում բողոքական եկեղեցին ու Մ. Լութերին, կարող եք ասել, թե ինչու հենց բողոքական, ավելի կոնկրետ Լութերական եկեղեցում չկա լեզվախոսություն ասվածը, ի տարբերություն Լութերականությունից առաջ եկած խարիզմատների:


Ներկայիս ավետարանական եկեղեցիները բոլորն էլ բողոքական եկեղեցու հարանվանություններն են: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ներկայիս Լյութերական եկեղեցուն այն հիմա շատ հեռու է ընդհանրապես նախքին  վարդապետությունից, քանզի որքան տեղյակ եմ այնտեղ կարող են սպասավորներ լինել նաև միասեռները: 
Իսկ «օտար լեզուներով խոսելու» պարգևը միայն խարիզմատների մեջ չէ, այլ գրեթե բոլոր մյուս հարանվանություններում բացի բաբտիստնեիրց: 
Դրա համար էլ նպատակահարմար չէ այդ թեման խոսել ԿԽ-ի բաժնում, եթե հարմար էք գտնում առանձին թեմա բացենք , որովհետև այն շատ ծավալուն է:

----------


## Second Chance

> Մեկել Ամինա ջան դու, ո՞ր եկեղեցու/ուղղության հետևորդ ես


Ես ավետարանական եկեղեցու հետևորդ եմ ինձ համարում, բայց կոնկրետ որ, չեմ ցանկանում նշել, որովհետև երևի հաջորդ օրը այն էլ կհայտնվի առաքելական եկեղեցու կայքի կարծեցյալ աղանդների ցուցակում և նրանց պատասխանատվությունն Աստծո առաջ ավելի կմեծանա :Smile:  :Քանզի ոնց հասկացա ՀԱԵ-ի համար կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ վարդապետություն կա այլ եկեղեցիներում, ուղղադավան է՝ թե՞ ոչ: Կարևորը որ առաքելական չի:

----------

Karina (25.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

Կտրուկ, փորձեմ պատասխանել ձեր հարցին:



> Այսօր կենդանի սրբեր կա՞ն. թէ բոլորը  անցյալում եին։


Կան, բայց շատ քիչ: Սրբության «ցենզը» մեր ժամանակներում խիստ իջել է, քրիստոնյաների մեջ, շատ դեպքերում՝ ի շնորհիվ խարիզմատիկ շարժի ներկայացուցիչների: Հնում սուրբ համարվելու համար պետք  է լինեին համապատասխան բարի գործեր և Աստվածային շնորհի հստակ դրսևորում /ինչպես, օրինակ, բժշկություններ՝ հոգևոր և մարմնական/: 




> մարգարեություններ այսօր լինու՞մ են. թէ էլի պետք էՙ այլ ձևով հասկանանք։՚


Շնորհները /մարգարեությունն էլ շնորհ է/ փոխանցվում էին ձեռնադրությամբ, որը ցույց էր տալիս Քրիստոսի Առաքելական Եկեղեցու միությունը և ժառանգականությունը /преемственность/: Օրինակ, Ա Տիմոթ. Դ 14-ում կարդում ենք Պողոս առաքյալի խոսքերն՝ ուղղված Տիմոթեոսին._
Զանց մի՛ առ այն շնորհը, որ քո մէջ է, որ տրուեց քեզ մարգարէութեամբ, երէցների ձեռնադրումով։_ 
Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, սա նորկտակարանյան պրակտիկա է /տրված մեզ համար/: Խարիզմատական շարժի ներկայացուցիչները փոխում են շեշտադրումը, պատճառաբանելով, որ «Աստծո և մարդու միջև մեկ միջնորդ կա՝ Քրիստոս», ինչն, անշուշտ ճիշտ է և ունի պարզ և հստակ իմաստ, որ Քրիստոսի շնորհիվ միայն մարդուն տրվել է փրկության հնարավորությունը: Սակայն այս խոսքը պատրվակ է դառնում, _եկեղեցու միասնությունը խզելու համար_, ինչպես, օրինակ, շնորհների փոխանցման հարցում: Խարիզմատի համար /հիմնականում/ շնորհը «հասանելի է անմիջականորեն», «առանց միջնորդների», «ցանկացած քանակությամբ»: Ինչպես մի քարոզիչ պնդում էր, «բավական է կռանաս և վերցնես»: Իսկ կռանալ շատ պետք չէ, քանի որ, ըստ խարիզմատիզմի, «դու սուրբ ես»: Ամեն ինչ հեշտացված է, տրվում է առանց մեծ ջանքերի:

Բայց Աստվածաշունչը բացատրում է նաև, թե ինչի համար է տրվում շնորհը, պարգևը: 

_
Նա շնորհ տուեց ոմանց լինելու առաքեալներ, ոմանց՝ մարգարէներ, ոմանց՝ աւետարանիչներ, ոմանց՝ հովիւներ եւ ուսուցիչներ՝ հաստատելու համար սրբերին իրենց պաշտօնի կատարման մէջ, ի շինութիւն Քրիստոսի մարմնի,_ (Եփես. Դ 11-12)

«Ի շինություն Քրիստոսի մարմնի», այսինքն՝ Եկեղեցուն, մարդկանց ծառայելու համար այդ շնորհով: Պարգևը ոչ թե ուրախ, անցավ ապրելու գրավականն է, այլ ուրիշներին ծառայելու, օգնելու, մխիթարելու միջոց: Այն թանկ բան է, իսկ ցանկացած թանկ բան տրվում է պատրաստված մարդուն, որը նաև գնահատում է այն և պատրաստ է զոհողությունների գնալ հանուն դրա:

Բացի դրանից, այդ շնորհները, ինչպես երևում է, այնքան էլ առատ չէին հնում, ինչպես այսօր՝ խարիզմատների մոտ.

_Միթէ բոլո՞րն էլ առաքեալներ են. միթէ բոլո՞րն էլ մարգարէներ են. միթէ բոլո՞րն էլ ուսուցանողներ են. միթէ բոլո՞րն էլ զօրութիւններ գործողներ են. միթէ բոլո՞րն էլ բժշկելու շնորհ ունեն. միթէ բոլո՞րն էլ լեզուներ են խօսում. միթէ բոլո՞րն էլ թարգմանում են։
_ (Ա Կորնթ. ԺԲ 19,20),- հարցնում է առաքյալը:

Կոնկրետ մարգարեության մասին իմ տեսած/լսած դեպքերը ԿԽ-ում և հիսունականների մոտ: Այն ինչ կոչվում էր «մարգարեություն», շատ քիչ էր դրան նման: Մարգարեությունը միշտ իր մեջ պարունակում է գալիքի մասին տեղեկություն, մի անհայտ բան, որը իրականանալը կաննխասում է մարգարեն:  
Իմ լսած մարգարեությունների մի մասն իրենցց ներկայացնում էր պարզապես Աստվածաշնչյան մարգարեությունների կրկնօրինակումը /թերևս, որոշ տեղանունների ավելացմամբ/: Օրինակ, խարիզմատիկ «մարգարեուհի» Ջանիտա Բայնըմը գրեթե բառ առ բառ խորհրդավոր տոնով կրկնում է Եզեկիելի մարգարեությունը «ծառայություններից» մեկի ժամանակ: Բայց, երևի թե, առանց նրա կրկնության էլ Եզեկիելի մարգարեությունը կարող է կատարվել: Վերջացավ այդ ամենը նրանով /տեսել եմ տեսաերիզը DVD-ով, ԿԽ-ում էր տարածվում մի ժամանակ/, որ «մարգարեուհին» դրամահավաքի կոչ արեց «Աստծո գործի համար», և սկսեց շատ մանրամասն «տեսնել», որ «հիմա դահլիճում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր 50 դոլար են զոհաբերում», կան նաև այնպիսիք, որ «100 դոլար են զոհաբերում», և այլն: Իհարկե, մարգարեությունը պարունակում էր օրհնության և բարգավաճման խոստումներ:

Մյուս տեսակը «մարգարեության», որ լսել եմ վերացական-ընդհանուր բարեմաղթանքներն են, օրինակ «Աստված ինձ նոր ասաց, որ Արևելքով մեծ արթնության կրակ է անցնելու», կամ «Աստված ինձ հենց նոր ասաց, որ օրհնելու է Հայաստանը» և նման բաներ: Սա, երևի համարվում է հիմնված հետևյալ խոսքի վրա.

_Բայց թող երկու կամ երեք մարգարէներ խօսեն մէկ-մէկ, իսկ միւսները թող քննեն։ Իսկ եթէ նստածներից մէկը մի յայտնութիւն ունի անելու, առաջինը թող լռի. քանզի կարող էք բոլորդ էլ մէկ առ մէկ մարգարէանալ, որպէսզի բոլորն էլ սովորեն եւ բոլորն էլ մխիթարուեն_ (Բ Կորնթ. ԺԴ 29-30)

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք ընդգծված մասի վրա: «Մխիթարվելը» շատ նեղ կերպով է ընկալվում խարիզմատիայում. մխիթարությունը կարող է լինել նյութական բարիքը, մարմնական առողջությունը, բայց դժվար թե խարիզմատը «մխիթարվի» գալիք հիվանդությունով, զրկանքով, «կրակի փորձությունով» /որն, ի դեպ, կարող է մեծապես կոփել հոգին և մաքրել այն/: Դրա համար էլ այսպիսի պայծառ մարգարեություններ ենք լսում հիմնականում /ի տարբերություն, օրինակ Հին Ուխտի մարգարեությունների, որոնց զգալի մասը աղետներ էր գուշակում/:

Սակայն, ինչպես առաքյալն է զգուշացնում.
_Երբ ասեն, թէ՝ խաղաղութիւն եւ ապահովութիւն է, այն ժամանակ յանկարծակի կը հասնի նրանց կործանումը, ինչպէս լինում է յղի կնոջ երկունքը. եւ նրանք չեն փրկուելու։
_ (Ա Թեսաղ. Ե 3)

Անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ ավելի անվտանգ է չընդունել մերօրյա մարգարեությունները, քան հավատալ դրանց: Բավականաչափ սուրբգրային մարգարեություններ կան մեր օրերի մասին, որոնցում խոսվում է նաև այն մասին, թե ինչպես պետք է քրիստոնյան վերաբերվի կատարվողին:

----------

may (25.02.2009)

----------


## may

> Ներկայիս ավետարանական եկեղեցիները բոլորն էլ բողոքական եկեղեցու հարանվանություններն են: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ներկայիս Լյութերական եկեղեցուն այն հիմա շատ հեռու է ընդհանրապես նախքին  վարդապետությունից, քանզի որքան տեղյակ եմ այնտեղ կարող են սպասավորներ լինել նաև միասեռները: 
> Իսկ «օտար լեզուներով խոսելու» պարգևը միայն խարիզմատների մեջ չէ, այլ գրեթե բոլոր մյուս հարանվանություններում բացի բաբտիստնեիրց: 
> Դրա համար էլ նպատակահարմար չէ այդ թեման խոսել ԿԽ-ի բաժնում, եթե հարմար էք գտնում առանձին թեմա բացենք , որովհետև այն շատ ծավալուն է:


Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց հարցիս պատասխանը չստացա: :Smile:

----------


## Karina

> Համոզվա՞ծ եք: Եկեք մի բանէլ պարզենք. դուք ԿԽ անդա՞մ եք , լա՞վ եք ծանոթ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ նրա դիրքորոշմանը: Խոսակցությունս շատ վաղուց չէր, մոտ 4 ամիս առաջ: Մի այլ փոստարկ էլ ունեմ, որը ստիպում է թերահավատորեն վերաբերվել ձեր խոսքերին:
> Երբ սովորում էի «Աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցում» /մի քանի տարի առաջ/, մի ուսուցիչ էր եկել ՌԴ–ից, որը սեմինարներ էր անցկացնում «Եկեղեցու պատմություն» թեմայով: Հիմնականում քննարկվում էր Ռուս Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցին, նրա «թերությունները», և այլն: Այնտեղ նույն միտքն էր արտահայտվում церковно-славянский լեզվի մասին, որ այն անհասկանալի է, և մարդկանց հետ է պահում աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտությունների ճանաչումից:
> Այնպես որ, կարծում եմ, ԿԽ-ն ունի բացասական դիրքորոշում գրաբարի նկատմամբ:
> Դուք ԿԽ-ում «Հայր մերը» լսե՞լ եք գրաբարով ասվելիս, օրինակ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մոդերատորին շնորհակալություն՝ թեման առանձնացնելու համար;


Որքան հասկացա դուք լավ էլ արմատներ էիք գցել ԿԽ, նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցում եք սովորել և այդքան ուշ եք գլխի ընկել, որ "ճշմարտությունից" շեղվել եք: Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե որն էր պատճառը, որ դադարեցիք ԿԽ-ի անդամ լինել: Թե՞ տասանորդ հավաքելը, Հայր մերի մասին նման թյուրիմացություն լսելը, կամ էլ ՌԴ ից ժամանած ուսուցչի դասախոսությունը և նմանատիպ մյուս մեղադրանքները , որ ներկայացնում եք ԿԽ հենց նույն օրը պարզեցիք և որոշեցիք հեռանալ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դուք ինչ որ մեկից վիրավորվել եք ու դա է պատճառը, որ հիմ փորձում եք մեն կերպ սևացնել ԿԽ անունը:

----------


## Karina

> Որքան հասկացա դուք լավ էլ արմատներ էիք գցել ԿԽ, նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցում եք սովորել և այդքան ուշ եք գլխի ընկել, որ "ճշմարտությունից" շեղվել եք: Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե որն էր պատճառը, որ դադարեցիք ԿԽ-ի անդամ լինել: Թե՞ տասանորդ հավաքելը, Հայր մերի մասին նման թյուրիմացություն լսելը, կամ էլ ՌԴ ից ժամանած ուսուցչի դասախոսությունը և նմանատիպ մյուս մեղադրանքները , որ ներկայացնում եք ԿԽ հենց նույն օրը պարզեցիք և որոշեցիք հեռանալ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դուք ինչ որ մեկից վիրավորվել եք ու դա է պատճառը, որ հիմ փորձում եք մեն կերպ սևացնել ԿԽ անունը:


Իսկ Հայր մերը պարտադիր պետք է գրաբարով արտասանե՞լ: Ես երկու տարբերակն էլ գիտեմ, բայց ինձ հոգեհարազատ է, որ այն արտասանեմ աշխարհաբարով: Ես հասկանում եմ գրաբար լեզուն և նույնիսկ համալսարանում անցել եմ առարկան, բայց ես հայերենից բացի գիտեմ նաև ռուսերեն, անգլերեն և արաբերեն, և գիտեմ Տերունական աղոթքը նաև այդ լեզուներով, բայց աղոթելիս ես նախընտրում եմ հայերեն աղոթել. չե՞ք կարծում որ անհեթեթ կլիներ եթե ես աղոթեի արաբերենով:

----------


## ars83

> Որքան հասկացա դուք լավ էլ արմատներ էիք գցել ԿԽ, նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցում եք սովորել և այդքան ուշ եք գլխի ընկել, որ "ճշմարտությունից" շեղվել եք: Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե որն էր պատճառը, որ դադարեցիք ԿԽ-ի անդամ լինել: Թե՞ տասանորդ հավաքելը, Հայր մերի մասին նման թյուրիմացություն լսելը, կամ էլ ՌԴ ից ժամանած ուսուցչի դասախոսությունը և նմանատիպ մյուս մեղադրանքները , որ ներկայացնում եք ԿԽ հենց նույն օրը պարզեցիք և որոշեցիք հեռանալ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դուք ինչ որ մեկից վիրավորվել եք ու դա է պատճառը, որ հիմ փորձում եք մեն կերպ սևացնել ԿԽ անունը:


ՀԻմնականում բոլոր ծանոթներս բողոքականներից, ովքեր լսում են ԿԽ-ից հեռանալու մասին այս կարծիքն են արտահայտում: Ոչ, Karina, ես ոչ ոքից նեղացած չեմ, մինչև հիմա էլ ինձ բարևներ են ուղարկում /ես էլ իրենց/ ԿԽ-ի ինձ ծանոթ անդամները, շփվում եմ առիթ լինելու դեպքում, և այլն: Հիսունականների մեջ նույնպես ունեմ շատ հարգելի մարդիկ, որոնց հետ շփվում եմ, ընկերություն և հարևանություն անում: Հարցը դրանում չէ: Մարդու հետ չէ իմ անհամաձայնությունը, այլ _ուսմունքի_: Ընդամենը ժամանակի ընթացքում սկսեց ինձ հետաքրքրել, թե ինչո՞ւ է ԿԽ-ն համարվում աղանդ, որո՞նք են փաստարկները: Սկսեցի ուսումնասիրել, վերլուծել, տրամաբանել: Դիտարկումներս, կարդացածս, տեսածս, վերլուծածս /1 տարուց ավելի ժամանակահատվածում/ բերեցին այն եզրակացությանը, որ իսկապես սխալվել եմ՝ մտնելով տվյալ աղանդի շարքերը: Դրանից հետո դուրս եկա այնտեղից, առանց որևէ վեճերի, մեղադրանքների, և այլն:

ՀԱԵ վարդապետությունը ևս այդպես եմ ընդունում. կարդալով, լսելով, համադրելով, վերլուծելով, մտածելով:

----------

Annushka (28.02.2009), Monk (26.02.2009), Nareco (25.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ Հայր մերը պարտադիր պետք է գրաբարով արտասանե՞լ: Ես երկու տարբերակն էլ գիտեմ, բայց ինձ հոգեհարազատ է, որ այն արտասանեմ աշխարհաբարով: Ես հասկանում եմ գրաբար լեզուն և նույնիսկ համալսարանում անցել եմ առարկան, բայց ես հայերենից բացի գիտեմ նաև ռուսերեն, անգլերեն և արաբերեն, և գիտեմ Տերունական աղոթքը նաև այդ լեզուներով, բայց աղոթելիս ես նախընտրում եմ հայերեն աղոթել. չե՞ք կարծում որ անհեթեթ կլիներ եթե ես աղոթեի արաբերենով:


Խնդրեմ, ևս մի օրինակ՝ ձեր իսկ բերանով: Գրաբարը համեմատում եք արաբերենի հետ: Մեր մայրենի լեզուն հավասարեցնում եք օտար մի լեզվի /համարում եք միևնույնը/: Ինչո՞ւ: Կարծում եմ, որովհետև ձեր մեջ այդպիսի վերաբերմունք է սերմանվել: Թե՛ գրաբարը, թե՛ մեր արդի խոսակցական լեզուն հայերեն են:

Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, որ գրաբարով արտասանեք «Հայր մերը»: Դուք էլ գրաբար հասկանում, Աստված էլ. ինչո՞ւմն է խնդիրը: Գոնե դրանով ցույց եք տալիս միությունը մեր քրիստոնյա հայրերի հետ: Որևէ վատ բան դրանում կա՞:

Հ.Գ. Սա երկու վառ արտահայտված «վախերից» մեկն է, որը նկատել եմ հայ բողոքական կազմակերպություններում: Երկրորդը խաչակնքվելն է:

----------


## Karina

> Խնդրեմ, ևս մի օրինակ՝ ձեր իսկ բերանով: Գրաբարը համեմատում եք արաբերենի հետ: Մեր մայրենի լեզուն հավասարեցնում եք օտար մի լեզվի /համարում եք միևնույնը/: Ինչո՞ւ: Կարծում եմ, որովհետև ձեր մեջ այդպիսի վերաբերմունք է սերմանվել: Թե՛ գրաբարը, թե՛ մեր արդի խոսակցական լեզուն հայերեն են:
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, որ գրաբարով արտասանեք «Հայր մերը»: Դուք էլ գրաբար հասկանում, Աստված էլ. ինչո՞ւմն է խնդիրը: Գոնե դրանով ցույց եք տալիս միությունը մեր քրիստոնյա հայրերի հետ: Որևէ վատ բան դրանում կա՞:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սա երկու վառ արտահայտված «վախերից» մեկն է, որը նկատել եմ հայ բողոքական կազմակերպություններում: Երկրորդը խաչակնքվելն է:


Խնդրում եմ մի աղավաղիր ամեն ինչ: Ես ոչինչից էլ չեմ վաղենում, դա ուղղակի անհեթեթություն է և առաջին անգամ ես ձեզանից եմ լսում, որ ԿԽ ում նման վերաբերմունք կա գրաբարի նկատմամբ: Ես ընդունում եմ որ դա իմ մայրենի լեզուն է "եղել": Իմ պապերը այդ լեզվով են խոսել ու աղոթել, բայց հիմա ունենք աշխարհաբարը: Ես հասկանում եմ, բայց մեծամասնությունը չի հասկանում այլ մեխանիկորեն արտասանում է անգիր արած տողեր: Դա է պատճառը որ ԿԽ ում գրաբարով չենք աղոթում:  Չեմ կարծում որ դու առօրյա քո խոսակցականում օգտագրծում ես գրաբար: Դե եկեք բոլորս գրաբարով խոսենք:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Քո գրառումները այդ մասին են վկայում, ես ոչինչ չեմ ավելացրել ու պակասեցրել, համադրել եմ քո երկու գրառումները: 
>  Միգուցե և կան, միգուցե և լինում են, չեմ ժխտում ու չեմ պնդում, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի «հրեշտակային» լեզուների հետ: Դու անցած օրինակս երևի այդպես էլ չընկալեցիր ու չհասկացար կապված այլաբանության հետ: 
> 
>  Այսի՞նքն...


ՈՒշադիր՜ Նարեկ։ Ա կորնթ ժդ 2
ՙ ով որլեզուներ է խոսում .մարդկանց հետ չի խոսում .այլ Աստծոյ հետ. քանզի չկայ մեկը  որ հասկանա նրան.բայց նա հոգիով արտահայտում է խորհուրդներ՚

սա քեզ հետաքրքրող հրեշտակային յեզվի մասին է ասվում։այստեղ ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարող  ասել որ խոսքը գնում է Գոհար Գասպարյանի  հրեշտակային գեղեցկության նմանվող ձայնի մասին։Քանզի հարգարժան երգչուհուն շատերն էին հասկանում։իսկ հիշատակված տողերում շեշտվում է որ  ՙչկա մեկը որ նրան հասկանա՚։

բայց կա հոգու մեկ այլ տեսակի լեզուների պարգև ։դա մարդկային  օտար լեզուներն են։ երբ  մարդը ուսումնասիրած չլինելով  տվյալ լեզուն՝ խոսում կամ մարգարեանում է իր համար օտար լեզվով։

----------

Second Chance (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> ՈՒշադիր՜ Նարեկ։ Ա կորնթ ժդ 2
> ՙ ով որլեզուներ է խոսում .մարդկանց հետ չի խոսում .այլ Աստծոյ հետ. քանզի չկայ մեկը  որ հասկանա նրան.բայց նա հոգիով արտահայտում է խորհուրդներ՚
> 
> սա քեզ հետաքրքրող հրեշտակային յեզվի մասին է ասվում։այստեղ ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարող  ասել որ խոսքը գնում է Գոհար Գասպարյանի  հրեշտակային գեղեցկության նմանվող ձայնի մասին։Քանզի հարգարժան երգչուհուն շատերն էին հասկանում։իսկ հիշատակված տողերում շեշտվում է որ  ՙչկա մեկը որ նրան հասկանա՚։
> 
> բայց կա հոգու մեկ այլ տեսակի լեզուների պարգև ։դա մարդկային  օտար լեզուներն են։ երբ  մարդը ուսումնասիրած չլինելով  տվյալ լեզուն՝ խոսում կամ մարգարեանում է իր համար օտար լեզվով։


 Էլի որ Աստծո հետ է խոսում, հիմա ի՞նչ եթե ես այսպես կոչված «հրեշտակային» լեզուներով չեմ խոսում, ուրեմն չե՞մ կարող ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆՈՎ Աստծո հետ խոսել:  :Smile:  
 Կտրուկ, իսկ դու որ եկեղեցուց ես, հարկ չես համարում պատասխանե՞լ:  Քո պատասխանից է կախված իմ հետագա բացատրությունների հետագա ընթացքը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Էլի որ Աստծո հետ է խոսում, հիմա ի՞նչ եթե ես այսպես կոչված «հրեշտակային» լեզուներով չեմ խոսում, ուրեմն չե՞մ կարող ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆՈՎ Աստծո հետ խոսել:   :


Նարեկ ջան. իսկ միթէ՞ ես անգամ մտքիս մի նշույլով ակնարկել եմ. որ  չենք կարող հայերենով  խոսել Աստծո հետ։ և ոչ ոք էլ  չի ՙմեղադրում՚ մյուսին նրա համար. որ նա չունի լեզուների պարգև։ ինչպես գրված է  Հոգին տարբեր մարդկանց հետ տարբեր կերպ է գործում ։ ես ինգս էլ չունեմ լեզուների պարգև.բայց դա ինձ թույլ չի տալիս .որ  ունեցղներին  անվանեմ շեղված և աղանդավոր։այո գուցե շեղված մարդկային ավանդություներից՝.բայց ո՛չ Աստվածաշնչից։ :Smile: 


> Կտրուկ, իսկ դու որ եկեղեցուց ես, հարկ չես համարում պատասխանե՞լ:  Քո պատասխանից է կախված իմ հետագա բացատրությունների հետագա ընթացքը:


Նարեկ ջան ես կարծում էի. որ իմ նշած համարում դու կտեսնեիր իմ պատասխանը.բայց ավաղ։ մենք միասին փորձում ենք  քննարկել Աստվածաշունչը։ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝  ո՞ր եկեղեցուց ես։  եկեղեցին Քրիստոսի մարմինն է. իսկ քանի՞ մարմին ունի Քրիստոս։։
ես անգամ չգիտեմ կարժանանամ այդ  պատվին.թէ չէ։
բոլոր հավատավոր մարդիք. փորձում են հաճելի լինել Աստծուն. որպեսզի ընտրված լինեն ՆՐԱ կողմից. որպես հարս ։ բայց. ինքներս մեզ  կարգել արդեն ընտրված՝ կարծում եմ այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի։  Ընտրողն Աստված է .այլ ոչ  պետությունը կամ մարդիք։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ, փորձեմ պատասխանել ձեր հարցին:
> 
> Կան, բայց շատ քիչ:


ՆՐԱՆՔ  ամեն ժամանակներում էլ քիչ են եղել։ 
Ամեն դեպքում ՝կարո՞ղ ես  կոնկրետ մեկին նշել։

----------

Second Chance (26.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

> ՆՐԱՆՔ  ամեն ժամանակներում էլ քիչ են եղել։ 
> Ամեն դեպքում ՝կարո՞ղ ես  կոնկրետ մեկին նշել։


Ոչ, չեմ կարող նշել: Շատ լավ կարծիք ունեմ, օրինակ ՀԱԵ Արցախի թեմի առաջնորդի մասին, ամենամոտը, թերևս, նրան կհամարեի Տաթևացու, Նարեկացու նման սուրբերին:

Պարզապես համոզմունքս է, որ ամեն ժամանակաշրջանում էլ սուրբեր լինում են, բայց քանի ժամանակներն առաջ են գնում, այնքան ավելի դժվար է սուրբ լինելը/մնալը: Դրա պատճառով էլ գրել եմ «կան, բայց քիչ են»:

----------


## ars83

> Խնդրում եմ մի աղավաղիր ամեն ինչ: Ես ոչինչից էլ չեմ վաղենում, դա ուղղակի անհեթեթություն է և առաջին անգամ ես ձեզանից եմ լսում, որ ԿԽ ում նման վերաբերմունք կա գրաբարի նկատմամբ: Ես ընդունում եմ որ դա իմ մայրենի լեզուն է "եղել": Իմ պապերը այդ լեզվով են խոսել ու աղոթել, բայց հիմա ունենք աշխարհաբարը: Ես հասկանում եմ, բայց մեծամասնությունը չի հասկանում այլ մեխանիկորեն արտասանում է անգիր արած տողեր: Դա է պատճառը որ ԿԽ ում գրաբարով չենք աղոթում:  Չեմ կարծում որ դու առօրյա քո խոսակցականում օգտագրծում ես գրաբար: Դե եկեք բոլորս գրաբարով խոսենք:


Ես չեմ առաջարկում խոսել գրաբարով, առաջարկում եմ «Հայր մերը» կարդալ /ի դեպ, իմ ժամանակ այն ընդհանրապես գրեթե չէր հնչում հավաքույթներին, եթե դրանք նվիրված չէին «աղոթք» թեմային, հետո սկսեցին, կարծես թե արտասանել այն /ինչպես ինձ պատմել են//: 
Մեծամասնությունը չի հասկանում, բացատրեք: Այդ մեծամասնությունը, երևի գիտի աշխարհաբար տարբերակը, ուրեմն գիտի՝ ինչ է արտասանվում: Այդ ինչպե՞ս է, որ «ավետարանչականներն», օրինակ գրաբարով են արտասանում /ու խաչակնքվում են/, ու խնդիրներ չունեն հասկանալու հետ:

Եկեք այս հարցն էլ պարզենք՝ ինչո՞ւ ԿԽ անդամները չեն խաչակնքվում /ինչպես նաև «հիսունականները»/: Ես այս հարցը տվել եմ և՛ ԿԽ-ում, և՛ հիսունականների մոտ, բայց ուզում եմ լսել ձեր բացատրությունը: Ի դեպ, այս հարցում նրանք նմանվում են «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպության անդամներին, որոնք նույնպես չեն խաչակնքվում /նրանք ընդհանրապես համարում են, որ Քրիստոս ոչ թե խաչվել է, այլ սյանը գամվել/:

----------


## Second Chance

> Եկեք այս հարցն էլ պարզենք՝ ինչո՞ւ ԿԽ անդամները չեն խաչակնքվում /ինչպես նաև «հիսունականները»/: Ես այս հարցը տվել եմ և՛ ԿԽ-ում, և՛ հիսունականների մոտ, բայց ուզում եմ լսել ձեր բացատրությունը: Ի դեպ, այս հարցում նրանք նմանվում են «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպության անդամներին, որոնք նույնպես չեն խաչակնքվում /նրանք ընդհանրապես համարում են, որ Քրիստոս ոչ թե խաչվել է, այլ սյանը գամվել/:


Իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես խաչակնքվելու անհրաժեշտությունը ապացուցել, որևէ Աստվածաշնչյան համարով: Այդ ո՞վ է պարտադիր կարգ դրել խաչակնքվելու: Թե՞ դա կարևոր է փրկության համար:

----------

Hrayr (26.02.2009), Karina (27.02.2009), Կտրուկ (26.02.2009)

----------


## may

Խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե որտեղից կամ ում կողմից է ղեկավարվում Հայաստանում գործող Կյանքի խոսք-ը:

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկ ջան. իսկ միթէ՞ ես անգամ մտքիս մի նշույլով ակնարկել եմ. որ  չենք կարող հայերենով  խոսել Աստծո հետ։ և ոչ ոք էլ  չի ՙմեղադրում՚ մյուսին նրա համար. որ նա չունի լեզուների պարգև։ ինչպես գրված է  Հոգին տարբեր մարդկանց հետ տարբեր կերպ է գործում ։ ես ինգս էլ չունեմ լեզուների պարգև.բայց դա ինձ թույլ չի տալիս .որ  ունեցղներին  անվանեմ շեղված և աղանդավոր։այո գուցե շեղված մարդկային ավանդություներից՝.բայց ո՛չ Աստվածաշնչից։
> Նարեկ ջան ես կարծում էի. որ իմ նշած համարում դու կտեսնեիր իմ պատասխանը.բայց ավաղ։ մենք միասին փորձում ենք  քննարկել Աստվածաշունչը։ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝  ո՞ր եկեղեցուց ես։  եկեղեցին Քրիստոսի մարմինն է. իսկ քանի՞ մարմին ունի Քրիստոս։։
> ես անգամ չգիտեմ կարժանանամ այդ  պատվին.թէ չէ։
> բոլոր հավատավոր մարդիք. փորձում են հաճելի լինել Աստծուն. որպեսզի ընտրված լինեն ՆՐԱ կողմից. որպես հարս ։ բայց. ինքներս մեզ  կարգել արդեն ընտրված՝ կարծում եմ այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի։  Ընտրողն Աստված է .այլ ոչ  պետությունը կամ մարդիք։


 Ինձ համոզիչ չի թվում թե ոնց եք մեկնաբանում Աստվածաշնչի այն տողերը, երբ խոսքը գնում է օտար լեզուներով կամ այլ լեզուներով խոսելու շնորհին: Ես այս հարցի շուրջ կիրակի կխոսեմ հենց քահանայի հետ լրիվ ինֆորմացիայի համար:

 Կտրո'ւկ, պետք չէ լիրիկական գրառումներ կատարել, իմ հարցն ավելի քան պարզ էր: Ես ՀԱԵ-ի անդամ եմ, հետաքրքիր կլիներ դու ինչ եկեղեցու հետևորդ ես` բողոքական ե՞ս, որ ուղղության, կաթոլիկ ես, բապտիստ ես, կալվինական ես, ավետարանչական ես... ցուցակը անվերջանալի է:

----------

Annushka (28.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե որտեղից կամ ում կողմից է ղեկավարվում Հայաստանում գործող Կյանքի խոսք-ը:


may ջան, գիտեմ, որ ԿԽ-ի կենտրոնը շվեդական Ուպսալա քաղաքն է, գլխավոր պաստորը` Ուլֆ Էկմանը, իսկ այստեղինը` Արթուր Սիմոնյանը:

----------

may (26.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրո'ւկ, պետք չէ լիրիկական գրառումներ կատարել,:


Նարեկ .պետք է բավական լիրիկական ընկալում ունենալ. գրածիս մեջ լիրիկա տեսնելու համար։ ամեն դեպքում՝  կառաջարկեի հետագա քննարկումների ժամանակ զերծ մնալ նման պիտակավորումներից


> իմ հարցն ավելի քան պարզ էր: Ես ՀԱԵ-ի անդամ եմ, հետաքրքիր կլիներ դու ինչ եկեղեցու հետևորդ ես` բողոքական ե՞ս, որ ուղղության, կաթոլիկ ես, բապտիստ ես, կալվինական ես, ավետարանչական ես... ցուցակը անվերջանալի է:


դու ինձ կպատասխանես. թէ կտակարանում քո թվարկած ուղղություններից որն է՞ ճշմարիտը՝ես ել կասեմ. թէ որ եկեղեցու հետևորդ եմ։ 

ավելորդ չեմ համարում մեջբերել Պողոս առաքյալի խոսքերըՙև արդ ասում եմ.ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրն ասում է՝ես Պօղոսյան եմ.և մյուսը.թէ ՝ես՝Ապողոսյան.և մյուսը.թէ՝ես Կեփասյան.և մյուսը թէ՝ ես՝ Քրիստոսյան.իսկ արդ՝միթէ՞բաժանված է Քրիստոս.՚
Ակորնթ  Ա.12 ։

----------

Karina (27.02.2009), Second Chance (26.02.2009), The_only_one (26.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ոչ, չեմ կարող նշել: Շատ լավ կարծիք ունեմ, օրինակ ՀԱԵ Արցախի թեմի առաջնորդի մասին,


Լավ հարգելի ars83; ամեն դեպքում. կարո՞ղ ես խորհրդի կարգով ասել. թէ՝ ո՞վ կարող է  ասել  մի ողջ  սուրբի տեղ  ։ես ումի՞ց իմանամ. թէ՝ ով է իրական սուրբ և ով կեղծ ։ ո՞վ է կարգում սուրբերին. գուցէ  նրա՞նք իմանան։ :Think:

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես խաչակնքվելու անհրաժեշտությունը ապացուցել, որևէ Աստվածաշնչյան համարով: Այդ ո՞վ է պարտադիր կարգ դրել խաչակնքվելու: Թե՞ դա կարևոր է փրկության համար:


Սպասում էի՝ միգուցե Karina-ն հարցիս պատասխաներ, նոր այս հարցին պատասխանեի, բայց, երևի թե չստանամ պատասխան նրանից:

Նախքան հարցերին պատասխանելը, պարզենք, թե ինչու է ընդհանրապես խաչակնքվում քրիստոնյան: Քրիստոնեկան հավատի հետևորդը գիտի, որ փրկվում է Քրիստոսի մահվան միջոցով: Ըստ որում, մահը ոչ թե սյան վրա, կամ նետահարությամբ կամ քարկոծմամբ է տեղի ունեցել, այլ Խաչի վրա: Նաև գիտենք, որ Քրիստոսի փրկագործական ոչ մի արարք պատահական բնույթ չի կրում. խաչն ընտրվել է հատուկ՝ մահվան բոլոր միջոցներից: Չտարածվելով խաչի սիմվոլիզմի մանրամասնությունների մեջ /հետաքրքրվողներին կարող եմ նյութեր տրամադրել սրա մասին/, նշեմ միայն, որ խաչը Քրիստոսի ժամանակվա ամենաանարգ մահերից մեկի գործիք էր: Նաև խաչը խորհրդանշում էր անեծք ըստ հինուխտյան հետևյալ խոսքի՝ _«... անիծուած է նա, ով կախուած է ծառից»_ (Բ Օրինաց ԻԱ 23): Սակայն մեզ համար Խաչը Քրիստոսի մահվանից հետո դարձավ կյանքի նշան, քանի որ մենք Քրիստոսի խաչելությամբ է, որ ձեռք ենք բերում հավիտենական կյանքի պարգևը: 
Խաչակնքումը քրիստոնյային հիշեցնում է, 
* _թե ի՞նչ գնով է գնվել նրա ազատությունը մեղքից և փրկությունը_,
* _Աստծո խոստման մասին՝ հավիտենական կյանքի վերաբերյալ_
* _փրկության ճանապարհի մասին՝ «Եւ ով իր խաչը չի վերցնում ու իմ յետեւից չի գալիս, ինձ արժանի չէ» (Մատթ. Ժ 38), «Եթէ մէկը կամենում է իմ յետեւից գալ, թող ուրանայ իր անձը եւ իր խաչը մշտապէս վերցնի եւ գայ իմ յետեւից. որովհետեւ, ով որ կամենայ իր անձը փրկել, այն պիտի կորցնի, իսկ ով որ իր անձը ինձ համար կորցնի, այն պիտի փրկի։» (Ղուկ. Թ 23, 24)_

ա/ *Խաչակնքման անհրաժեշտությունը աստվածաշնչյան որևէ համարով:* 
Հետևյալ գրվածքն, օրինակ, պատվիրում է միշտ մտքում պահել Քրիստոսի խաչելությունը.

_Իմացէ՛ք, որ ապականացու արծաթեղէնով եւ ոսկեղէնով չէ, որ փրկուեցիք ձեր հայրենաւանդ ունայն ընթացքից, այլ՝ թանկագին արեամբ Քրիստոսի, որ անբիծ եւ անարատ է, ինչպէս մի գառ_  (Ա Պետր. Ա 18, 19)

Այս գրվածքն ավելի ուղղակիորեն է պատվիրում մտապահել փրկագործական այդ մեծ ակտը.

_Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպարանքով էր, բայց Աստծուն հաւասար լինելը յափշտակութիւն չհամարեց, այլ իր անձը ունայնացրեց՝ ծառայի կերպարանք առնելով, մարդկանց նման լինելով եւ մարդու կերպարանքով խոնարհեցրեց ինքն իրեն՝ հնազանդ լինելով մինչեւ մահ եւ այն էլ մահուան՝ խաչի վրայ։_

Խաչակնքումը կոչված է քրիստոնյայի մտքում վերականգնելու այս հիշողությունը:

բ/ Կարևո՞ր է արդյոք փրկության համար:
Անշուշտ կարևոր է, քանի որ քրիստոնյային հիշեցնում է հենց այդ փրկության և նրա գնի մասին: Միայն հիշելն, իհարկե, բավական չէ, ինչպես ս. Հակոբոս առաքյալն է նշում /Հակ. Ա 22-25/

----------

Annushka (28.02.2009), Monk (28.02.2009), Nareco (28.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

Հիմա ԿԽ և «հիսունականների» տեսակետներից խաչակնքման վերաբերյալ:

«Հիսունականների» երեցներից մեկին եմ հարցրել, թե ինչո՞ւ չեն խաչակնքվում: Պատասխանեց հարցով՝ տեսե՞լ եմ արդյոք Նոր կտակարանում, որ մեկը խաչակնքվի: Բացահայտ գրառում, որ գրված լինի «և Պողոսը խաչակնքվեց», օրինակ, չկա Նոր կտակարանում: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ոչ ոք չէր խաչակնքվում, քանի որ բացահայտ գրառում, այն մասին, թե «ոչ ոք չէր խաչակնքվում» նույնպես չկա /սա, եթե խոսենք լրիվ ֆորմալ տեսանկյունից/: Մյուս կողմից, այդ մարդը խաչակնքման խորհրդի մեջ /փորձել եմ նկարագրել նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ/ վատ բան չէր տեսնում: Ավելի շատ դեմ էր նրան, որ մարդիկ հաճախ խաչակնքվում են մեքենաբար, սովորություն դարձած շարժումով, առանց խորհուրդը հասկանալու: Բայց եթե մեկը որևէ բանի խորհուրդը չի հասկանում, դա չի նշանակում, որ այդ բանն ինքնին պետք չէ կամ կարևոր չէ: Նման անհամապատասխանությունից դժգոհ մարդը թող խաչակնքվի՝ ըստ ճշմարիտ խորհրդի, դիմացինին էլ բացատրի, թե ինչ իմաստ է ներդնում իր այդ գործողության մեջ:

ԿԽ-ում ամեն ինչ ավելի բարդ էր: Հարցիս, թե «ինչո՞ւ չենք խաչակնքվում», ավագից ստացա պատասխան, որ խաչը անեծքի նշան է, և խաչակնքվելով մենք «մեզ վրա ենք հանում այդ անեծքի նշանը»: Խաչի վրա բարձրացվեցին հիվանդությունները, կարիքները, անեծքը և մենք մեկընդմիշտ ազատվեցինք դրանցից, և հիմա կարիք չկա խաչի նշանով նորից կնքվել:
Հստակորեն երևում է «բարգավաճ քրիստոնեության» ազդեցությունը՝ մենք ուզում ենք ապրել ուրախ-զվարթ, առանց տանջանքի, չարչարանքի, վայելել օրհնություն, գնալ դրախտ. ամեն ինչի համար Քրիստոս արդեն վճարել է:  Քրիստոս, սակայն, Ինքն է ասում, որ «Եթէ մէկը կամենում է իմ յետեւից գալ, թող ուրանայ իր անձը եւ իր խաչը մշտապէս վերցնի եւ գայ իմ յետեւից. որովհետեւ, ով որ կամենայ իր անձը փրկել, այն պիտի կորցնի, իսկ ով որ իր անձը ինձ համար կորցնի, այն պիտի փրկի։» (Ղուկ. Թ 23-24)

Նման վարդապետությունը, կարծում եմ հակաավետարանական է: /Ի դեպ, տարբերությունը զգո՞ւմ եք. մեկի համար՝ Խաչը հավիտենական կյանքի խորհրդանիշ, ըստ Նոր Ուխտի խոստման, մյուսի համար՝ անեծքի խորհրդանիշ՝ ինչպես Հին Ուխտում/։

----------

Annushka (28.02.2009), Monk (28.02.2009), Nareco (28.02.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Լավ հարգելի ars83; ամեն դեպքում. կարո՞ղ ես խորհրդի կարգով ասել. թէ՝ ո՞վ կարող է  ասել  մի ողջ  սուրբի տեղ  ։ես ումի՞ց իմանամ. թէ՝ ով է իրական սուրբ և ով կեղծ ։ ո՞վ է կարգում սուրբերին. գուցէ  նրա՞նք իմանան։


Նախ եկեք պարզենք, թե ինչո՞ւ եք փնտրում մերօրյա սրբերին:
Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալները, Նարեկացին, Տաթևացին, Լուսավորիչը, Մաշտոցը և նրանց միջոցով փոխանցված քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը չե՞ն հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Նախ եկեք պարզենք, թե ինչո՞ւ եք փնտրում մերօրյա սրբերին::


Արս ջան ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրգիր է. թէ ո՞վ է իրավասու ՙկարգել՚ սրբեր։և ո՞վ է որոշում. թէ  այնինչը երկնքում է. թէ՞ դժոխքում։


> Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալները, Նարեկացին, Տաթևացին, Լուսավորիչը, Մաշտոցը և նրանց միջոցով փոխանցված քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը չե՞ն հետաքրքրում:


իհարկէ հետաքրքրում են բարեկամս։Բայց այստեղ մի բայց կա։ Աստվածաշունչը մեզ սովորեցնում է. որ  կտակարանը կաթի պահանջ ունեցողներին կաթ է տալիս և պինդ կերակուրի պահանջ ունեցողին էլ ՝պինդ կերակուր։
աստվածաշնչյան խորհուրդները մարդկանց առաջ կամաց կամաց բացվում են հոգևոր  կյանք ապրելու պարագայում և սովորեցնողն էլ Սուրբ հոգին է լինում։ որը. ըստ  տվյալ մարդուն  հասանելիք կերակրի  պահանջի  ՝տալիս է  նրանց. ամեն մեկին՝ իր կերակուրի պնդության անհրաժեշտության չափով։Աստծո խոսքը գիտենալն այլ բան է ՝սեփական կյանքով ընկալելը՝այլ։ միայն գիտությունը. հպարտություն է բերում ։ իսկ հոգևոր հոնարհումով  հասած  ընկալումը . Հոգու պտուղներ է տալիս։ուստի կարծում եմ. որ մինչև Տաթևացու մեկնություններին հասնելը.անհրաժեշտ է. որ ունենանք  Աստվածաշնչյան մեր ընկալումներն ու պատկերացումները ։

----------

Second Chance (02.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հիմա ԿԽ և «հիսունականների» տեսակետներից խաչակնքման վերաբերյալ:
> 
> «Հիսունականների» երեցներից մեկին եմ հարցրել, թե ինչո՞ւ չեն խաչակնքվում:


Արս ջան. սա նույնն է թէ մեր հարևանին հարցնեմ՝  
ինչու՞ դուք բորշ չեք ուտում։մենք մեր տանը բորշ ենք ուտում։
 խաչակնքվելը զուտ մարդկային պատկերացմամբ մշակված  մի փոքրիկ ծիսակարգ է ։ ես ամբոդջ օրը կխաչակնքվեմ. եթէ իմանամ. որ այն  կավելացնի իմ միջի սերը.խնդությունը.ուրախությունը և հավատքը։ կարծում եմ .այն ոչ վնաս է և ոչ.էլ առանձնապես  օգուտ։  միայն մի բան՝ որքան որ ծիսակարքերը շատանում են .այնքան  ողորմությունը  պակասում է։
 գրված է ՙողորմություն եմ ուզում և ո՛չ թէ զոհ՚

----------

Hrayr (04.03.2009), Karina (04.03.2009)

----------


## Karina

[QUOTE=ars83;1597875]Սպասում էի՝ միգուցե Karina-ն հարցիս պատասխաներ, նոր այս հարցին պատասխանեի, բայց, երևի թե չստանամ պատասխան նրանից:

Խաչակնքումը քրիստոնյային հիշեցնում է, 
* _թե ի՞նչ գնով է գնվել նրա ազատությունը մեղքից և փրկությունը_,
* _Աստծո խոստման մասին՝ հավիտենական կյանքի վերաբերյալ_
* _փրկության ճանապարհի մասին՝ «Եւ ով իր խաչը չի վերցնում ու իմ յետեւից չի գալիս, ինձ արժանի չէ» (Մատթ. Ժ 38), «Եթէ մէկը կամենում է իմ յետեւից գալ, թող ուրանայ իր անձը եւ իր խաչը մշտապէս վերցնի եւ գայ իմ յետեւից. որովհետեւ, ով որ կամենայ իր անձը փրկել, այն պիտի կորցնի, իսկ ով որ իր անձը ինձ համար կորցնի, այն պիտի փրկի։» (Ղուկ. Թ 23, 24)_

ա/ *Խաչակնքման անհրաժեշտությունը աստվածաշնչյան որևէ համարով:* 
Հետևյալ գրվածքն, օրինակ, պատվիրում է միշտ մտքում պահել Քրիստոսի խաչելությունը.

Աստված սրտերը և երիկամունքները քննող Աստված է, Աստված տեսնում է թե ով է իրականոմ խաչակնքվում. ես սրտով եմ խաչակնքվում ոչ թե աչտաքուստ ինչ որ մեկին ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու համար: Այսօր ես 1000 -ավոր մարկանց եմ ճանաչում, ովքեր հաստ ոսկյա շղթաների վրա "մեծ" խաչ են կախում, կամ էլ իրենց թևերին դաջում են խաչ կամ Քրիստոսին, ովքեր նույնիսկ չեն էլ գիտակցում թե Քրիստոսը ինչ գին է վճարել իրենց համար: Ուզում ես ասել դա՞ է իրական Աստվածապաշտությունը:  
Իսկ ինչ մնում է Աստվածաշնչյան համարին, կարծում եմ համարը տեղին չես գրել, այստեղ խաչակնքվելու մասի ոչինչ չի ասվում: Համենայն դեպս գրված է այն ինչի մասին ես արդեն խոսեցի. մտքում պահել, ոչ թե ցուցադրել ինչ որ մեկին

----------

Hrayr (04.03.2009), Կտրուկ (04.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրգիր է. թէ ո՞վ է իրավասու ՙկարգել՚ սրբեր։


«Կարգել», այսինքն՝ համարել որևէ մեկին սո՞ւրբ:




> և ո՞վ է որոշում. թէ  այնինչը երկնքում է. թէ՞ դժոխքում։


Աստված է որոշում, ըստ այն խոսքի, թե «Որին որ պետք է ողորմեմ, կողորմեմ ու որին պետք է գթամ, կգթամ» /Հռոմ. Թ 15/: Սակայն նույն խարիզմատիկ շարժը քեզ կհամոզի, որ դու արդեն իսկ փրկված էլ ես, սուրբ էլ: Ու հանկարծ որ չհավատաս՝ Աստվածաշնչի *հարմար* գրառումները քեզ կներկայացվեն որպես ապացույց /դե, ահնարմարներն էլ /օրինակ՝ Փիլիպ. Բ 12/ կոչ կարվի հասկանալ կամ այլաբանորեն, կամ «կոնտեքստում», մենակ թե ոչ ուղիղ իմաստով, ինչպես _հարմարները_ /:




> իհարկէ հետաքրքրում են բարեկամս։Բայց այստեղ մի բայց կա։ Աստվածաշունչը մեզ սովորեցնում է. որ  կտակարանը կաթի պահանջ ունեցողներին կաթ է տալիս և պինդ կերակուրի պահանջ ունեցողին էլ ՝պինդ կերակուր։
> աստվածաշնչյան խորհուրդները մարդկանց առաջ կամաց կամաց բացվում են հոգևոր  կյանք ապրելու պարագայում և սովորեցնողն էլ Սուրբ հոգին է լինում։ որը. ըստ  տվյալ մարդուն  հասանելիք կերակրի  պահանջի  ՝տալիս է  նրանց. ամեն մեկին՝ իր կերակուրի պնդության անհրաժեշտության չափով։Աստծո խոսքը գիտենալն այլ բան է ՝սեփական կյանքով ընկալելը՝այլ։ միայն գիտությունը. հպարտություն է բերում ։ իսկ հոգևոր հոնարհումով  հասած  ընկալումը . Հոգու պտուղներ է տալիս։ուստի կարծում եմ. որ մինչև Տաթևացու մեկնություններին հասնելը.անհրաժեշտ է. որ ունենանք  Աստվածաշնչյան մեր ընկալումներն ու պատկերացումները ։


 :Think:  Բայց ինչ հետաքրքիր բան է չէ՞ կատարվել մեզ հետ, ասենք, վերջին մեկուկես  հազարամյակի ընթացքում: Առաջվա մարդիկ՝ մեծամասամբ ոչ այնքան կրթված ու բանիմաց, ինչպես մենք այսօր, Տաթևացու քարոզները լսել են, հասկացել: Իսկ հիմա, պարզվում է, դրանց դեռ հասնել է պետք՝ շատ բարդ են: Հիրավի դեգրադացիա:
Հարգելի Կտրուկ, անկեղծ խոսենք, էլի. մարդը ցանկություն ունի Տաթևացու քարոզը կարդալու ու չի՞ հասկանում: Ջոն Բիվերների ու Բենի Հիների նկարագրած համասեռամոլների կյանքի մանրամասները ու դրամահավաքի պատմությունները հեռավոր Ամերիկայում մեզ այսօր ավելի հասանելի են, քան Տաթևացին ու Լուսավորիչը: Ինչո՞ւ… Որովհետև, խարիզմատիզմում ամեն ինչ աշխարհիկ է, դյուրին, հասկանալի, ուրախ, լուսավոր... Իսկ մարդուն ի՞նչն է գերում: Հեշտությունը և տանջվելուց խուսափելու հնարավորությունը: Բայց դա, ավաղ, ինքնախաբեություն է /ցիտատներ Աստվածաշնչից անհրաժե՞շտ են/:

----------

may (05.03.2009), Nareco (05.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան. սա նույնն է թէ մեր հարևանին հարցնեմ՝  
> ինչու՞ դուք բորշ չեք ուտում։մենք մեր տանը բորշ ենք ուտում։
>  խաչակնքվելը զուտ մարդկային պատկերացմամբ մշակված  մի փոքրիկ ծիսակարգ է ։ ես ամբոդջ օրը կխաչակնքվեմ. եթէ իմանամ. որ այն  կավելացնի իմ միջի սերը.խնդությունը.ուրախությունը և հավատքը։ կարծում եմ .այն ոչ վնաս է և ոչ.էլ առանձնապես  օգուտ։  միայն մի բան՝ որքան որ ծիսակարքերը շատանում են .այնքան  ողորմությունը  պակասում է։
>  գրված է ՙողորմություն եմ ուզում և ո՛չ թէ զոհ՚


Երևի գրածս լավ չի ընկալվում: Կարևորը նա չէ, որ նայենք, _թե ուրիշները ինչպես չեն խորամուխ լինում Խաչի խորհրդի մեջ, այլ ինքներս լինենք_: *Նորից հարցնում եմ.
Ինչո՞ւ չեն բողոքականները խաչակնքվում: Խաչակնքման իմաստը փորձել եմ բացատրել. ո՞րն է իմ գրածներից հակասում Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին: Եթե չի հակասում, նշանակում է՝ բարի բան է: Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ է մերժվում խաչակնքումը:*





> Աստված սրտերը և երիկամունքները քննող Աստված է, Աստված տեսնում է թե ով է իրականոմ խաչակնքվում. ես սրտով եմ խաչակնքվում ոչ թե աչտաքուստ ինչ որ մեկին ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու համար:


Մի հարց, եթե կարելի է. մենակ աղոթելիս խաչակնքվո՞ւմ եք: Կարծես թե այս ժամանակ ոչ մեկին ոչինչ ապացուցելու կարիք չկա, կարելի է հանգիստ Քրիստոսի Խաչի նշանով դրոշմել ինքդ քեզ: 




> Այսօր ես 1000 -ավոր մարկանց եմ ճանաչում, ովքեր հաստ ոսկյա շղթաների վրա "մեծ" խաչ են կախում, կամ էլ իրենց թևերին դաջում են խաչ կամ Քրիստոսին, ովքեր նույնիսկ չեն էլ գիտակցում թե Քրիստոսը ինչ գին է վճարել իրենց համար: Ուզում ես ասել դա՞ է իրական Աստվածապաշտությունը:


Հայտնի փաստարկ է. անիմաստ և անօգուտ: Ձեզ անձամբ ի՞նչ նրանից, թե ուրիշները ի՞նչ են անում խաչ կրելու հետ միասին. դուք խաչը կրեք, խաչակնքվեք և իսկական քրիստոնեական կյանքով ապրեք: Մեկը մյուսին խանգարո՞ւմ է:




> Իսկ ինչ մնում է Աստվածաշնչյան համարին, կարծում եմ համարը տեղին չես գրել, այստեղ խաչակնքվելու մասի ոչինչ չի ասվում:


Երևի թե պետք է գրված լիներ, «և խաչակնքվեց Պետրոսն ու Կոռնելիոսի ընտանիքը» և դուք առանց հարցեր տալու հոժարությամբ կխաչակնքվեի՞ք: Արդեն ասել եմ, որ բառացի հղումներ չկան Աստվածաշնչում: *Ենթարենք՝ Եկեղեցական ավանդույթ է: Ի՞նչն է վատը դրա մեջ, և ինչո՞վ է հակասում Ավետարանին, կբացատրե՞ք:*




> Համենայն դեպս գրված է այն ինչի մասին ես արդեն խոսեցի. մտքում պահել, ոչ թե ցուցադրել ինչ որ մեկին


Խաչակնքվողն _իրեն_ չի ցուցադրում, այլ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Խաչը, որով Նա փառավորվեց և քրիստոնյաներն էլ փրկություն ստացան: Ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալն է գրում.
_Բայց ես՝ քա՛վ լիցի որ պարծենամ, հապա միայն  մեր Տէր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խաչովը, որով աշխարհ ինծի խաչը ելած է, ես ալ՝ աշխարհին:_  (Գաղ.  Զ 14)
Ձեզ հայտնի տերմիններով ասած՝ դավանություն է: Այլ ոչ ցուցամոլություն:

----------

Nareco (05.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> «Կարգել», այսինքն՝ համարել որևէ մեկին սո՞ւրբ::



այո


> «
> Աստված է որոշում, ըստ այն խոսքի, թե «Որին որ պետք է ողորմեմ, կողորմեմ ու որին պետք է գթամ, կգթամ» /Հռոմ. Թ 15/: :::


և ինչպես որոշեցիք բարեկամս.Աստծո փոխարեն.որ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը կամ Սարգիսը Սուրբեր են ։
դատաստանից առաջ չե՞ք ընկնում արդյո՞ք։


> «
> Սակայն նույն խարիզմատիկ շարժը քեզ կհամոզի, որ դու արդեն իսկ փրկված էլ ես, սուրբ էլ: Ու հանկարծ որ չհավատաս՝ Աստվածաշնչի *հարմար* գրառումները քեզ կներկայացվեն որպես ապացույց /դե, ահնարմարներն էլ /օրինակ՝ Փիլիպ. Բ 12/ կոչ կարվի հասկանալ կամ այլաբանորեն, կամ «կոնտեքստում», մենակ թե ոչ ուղիղ իմաստով, ինչպես _հարմարները_ /:::::


 :Smile: խարիզմատները. ինձ ոչինչ էլ չեն համոզի։ :Smile: 




> «
> 
>  Բայց ինչ հետաքրքիր բան է չէ՞ կատարվել մեզ հետ, ասենք, վերջին մեկուկես  հազարամյակի ընթացքում: Առաջվա մարդիկ՝ մեծամասամբ ոչ այնքան կրթված ու բանիմաց, ինչպես մենք այսօր, Տաթևացու քարոզները լսել են, հասկացել: Իսկ հիմա, պարզվում է, դրանց դեռ հասնել է պետք՝ շատ բարդ են: Հիրավի դեգրադացիա:
> Հարգելի Կտրուկ, անկեղծ խոսենք, էլի. մարդը ցանկություն ունի Տաթևացու քարոզը կարդալու ու չի՞ հասկանում: Ջոն Բիվերների ու Բենի Հիների նկարագրած համասեռամոլների կյանքի մանրամասները ու դրամահավաքի պատմությունները հեռավոր Ամերիկայում մեզ այսօր ավելի հասանելի են, քան Տաթևացին ու Լուսավորիչը: Ինչո՞ւ… Որովհետև, խարիզմատիզմում ամեն ինչ աշխարհիկ է, դյուրին, հասկանալի, ուրախ, լուսավոր... Իսկ մարդուն ի՞նչն է գերում: Հեշտությունը և տանջվելուց խուսափելու հնարավորությունը: Բայց դա, ավաղ, ինքնախաբեություն է /ցիտատներ Աստվածաշնչից անհրաժե՞շտ են/:


ցավում եմ.բայց ինձ ճիշտ չես հասկացել։ ես չեմ ասում. որ Տաթևացին բարդ է և չի լինում նրան հասկանալ։ այլ ասում եմ ՝ոչ թէ հիմնվենք ուրիշի մեկնությունների վրա .այլ  Սուրբ հոգու առաջնորդությունը խնդրենք.

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Երևի գրածս լավ չի ընկալվում: Կարևորը նա չէ, որ նայենք, _թե ուրիշները ինչպես չեն խորամուխ լինում Խաչի խորհրդի մեջ, այլ ինքներս լինենք_: *Նորից հարցնում եմ.
> Ինչո՞ւ չեն բողոքականները խաչակնքվում: Խաչակնքման իմաստը փորձել եմ բացատրել. ո՞րն է իմ գրածներից հակասում Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին: Եթե չի հակասում, նշանակում է՝ բարի բան է: Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ է մերժվում խաչակնքումը:*


Չգիտեմ. թէ Աստծո առաջ ո՞վ է բողոքական և ո՞վ ուղղափառ.անձամբ ինձ վրա ոչ մի արգելք չեմ տեսնում որ խաչակնքվեմ։ ես դրա կտակարանային հիմնավորումն ու  օգտակարությունը չեմ հասկանում ։ ես այդտեղ մի տեսակ նախապաշարմունքային հավատք եմ տեսնում։  և հետո հստակ է մի բան 
Աստծուն պաշտում են ո՛չ թէ խաչակնքմամբ.այլ ՀՈԳՈՎ և ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ։

----------

Karina (06.03.2009), Second Chance (05.03.2009), Լուսիանա (05.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> այոև ինչպես որոշեցիք բարեկամս.Աստծո փոխարեն.որ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը կամ Սարգիսը Սուրբեր են ։


Լավ, խոսենք Աստվածաշնչյան ցիտատներով: Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի մասին:

Սէրը նրանո՛վ ճանաչեցինք, որ Յիսուս իր կեա՛նքը տուեց մեզ համար. մենք էլ պարտաւոր ենք մեր եղբայրների համար տալ մեր կեանքը։ Ով այս աշխարհի բարիքներից ունենայ եւ տեսնի իր եղբօրը մի բանի կարօտ ու փակի իր սիրտը նրա առաջ, Աստծու սէրը ինչպէ՞ս կարող է բնակուել նրա մէջ։ Որդեակնե՛ր, խօսքերով եւ լեզուո՛վ չսիրենք, այլ՝ գործով եւ ճշմարտութեամբ։ Եւ հէնց դրանո՛վ ճանաչած կը լինենք, որ ճշմարտութիւնից ենք, եւ Նրա առաջ կանգնելու վստահութիւն կ՚ունենան մեր սրտերը։ 
 (Ա Հովհ. Գ 16-19)
Հիմա քննենք Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի և նրա հետ նահատակված սրբերի կյանքի Ավարայրի ճակատամարտի դրվագը: Իրենց կյանքերը տվեցի՞ն հանուն իրենց ժողովրդի, հետագա սերունդների /մեզ էլ ներառյալ/: Սրանից ավելի մեծ սիրո դրսևորում ըստ Քրիստոսի լինել չի կարող.
_Աւելի մեծ սէր ոչ ոք չունի, քան այն, որ մէկն իր կեանքը տայ իր բարեկամների համար։_ (Հովհ. ԺԵ 13)




> դատաստանից առաջ չե՞ք ընկնում արդյո՞ք։


Թե ինչպես կլինի նրանց դատաստանը, միայն Աստված է իրավասու որոշելու, բայց *մեր տեսակետից* այս մարդիկ սուրբ պետք է լինեն, քանի որ ուղղակիորեն կատարեցին Քրիստոսի պատվիրանը մեր հանդեպ: Կարծում եմ՝ Աստծո մոտ էլ սուրբ են նրանք, ովքեր հետևում են Իր պատվիրաններին:
Այստեղ դատել-չդատելու հարց չկա: Մենք ոչ թե մեկին կամ մյուսին ինքնակամ սուրբ ենք համարում, այլ հիմնվում ենք Աստծո խոսքի վրա: Ընդունել կամ չընդունելը նաև ցույց է տալիս մեր վերաբերմունքը Աստծո պատվիրանների և նրա սուրբերի նկատմամբ:

Ավելին, ես սուրբ եմ համարում /չնայած Եկեղեցու կողմից կանոնակարգված չեն այդ մարդիկ/ արցախյան ազատամարտիկ մեր եղբայրներին, Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինում զոհված մեր պապերին, և այլն: Մենք այսօր տաք-տաք նստած ենք ու խոսում ենք քրիստոնեական հավատքի մաքրությունից: Իսկ այդ մարդիկ երկար ճառեր չեն ասել /ինձ նման, օրինակ/, այլ կյանքերն են տվել, որպեսզի իրենք զավակները ապրեն: Էլ դրանից ավել հավատքի ի՞նչ ապացույց լինի:




> խարիզմատները. ինձ ոչինչ էլ չեն համոզի։


Աստված միշտ պահպանի մոլորություններից:




> ցավում եմ.բայց ինձ ճիշտ չես հասկացել։


Միգուցե:




> ես չեմ ասում. որ Տաթևացին բարդ է և չի լինում նրան հասկանալ։ այլ ասում եմ ՝ոչ թէ հիմնվենք ուրիշի մեկնությունների վրա .այլ  Սուրբ հոգու առաջնորդությունը խնդրենք.


Տաթևացուն նույն Սուրբ Հոգին է բացել մեկնություննրի նյութը: Ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալն է գրել, ասենք, թեսաղոիկեցիներին, այնպես էլ Տաթևացին է գրել մեզ համար: Նույն Հոգով: Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալները որ եկել են մեզ մոտ, հո Պողոս առաքյալի՝ եփեսացիներին ուղղված նամակով չե՞ն եկել: Իրենք իրենց տրված առաքելական շնորհով քարոզել են՝ նույն Հոգով: Տաթևացին էլ նրանց հետևորն է, աշակերտը, ինչպես Տիմոթեոսը Պողոսինը, օրինակ: Ինչո՞ւ եք դուք համեմատում մեկը մյուսի հետ այնպես, կարծես թե դրանք իրար հակասում են /Տաթևացու սովորեցրածը և Սուրբ Հոգու բացածը/:
*Մի հարց էլ, եթե կարելի է՝ ի՞նչ եք կարդացել կամ լսել Տաթևացու գրածներից կամ քարոզներից:*  Նախապես շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> *Մի հարց էլ, եթե կարելի է՝ ի՞նչ եք կարդացել կամ լսել Տաթևացու գրածներից կամ քարոզներից:*  Նախապես շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:


Ով է ՞ գրել ՙՄշո կարմիր ավետարանը՚

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Տաթևացուն նույն Սուրբ Հոգին է բացել մեկնություննրի նյութը: Ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալն է գրել, ասենք, թեսաղոիկեցիներին, այնպես էլ Տաթևացին է գրել մեզ համար: Նույն Հոգով: Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալները որ եկել են մեզ մոտ,


չեմ կարծում .որ Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալները  մեզ սովորեցրել են վերցնել ու  անապաշխար մարդկանց. սիգարետը ձեռքին. մտցնել և դարձնել եկեղեցու (ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ՄԱՐՄՆԻ) անդամ։ այնել ՙքավոր՚ ով

----------

Second Chance (05.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Տաթևացուն նույն Սուրբ Հոգին է բացել մեկնություննրի նյութը: Ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալն է գրել, ասենք, թեսաղոիկեցիներին, այնպես էլ Տաթևացին է գրել մեզ համար: Նույն Հոգով: Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալները որ եկել են մեզ մոտ, հո Պողոս առաքյալի՝ եփեսացիներին ուղղված նամակով չե՞ն եկել: Իրենք իրենց տրված առաքելական շնորհով քարոզել են՝ նույն Հոգով: Տաթևացին էլ նրանց հետևորն է, աշակերտը, ինչպես Տիմոթեոսը Պողոսինը, օրինակ:


եղբայրս Տաթևացին ծնվել է 1364 թվականին։այդ ինչպե՞ս աշակերտեվեց Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոսին։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իսկ ինչ մնում է Աստվածաշնչյան համարին, կարծում եմ համարը տեղին չես գրել, այստեղ խաչակնքվելու մասի ոչինչ չի ասվում:


Աստվածաշնչում «Կոկո Ջամբոի» ներքո հաղորդություն տալու մասին էլ չի գրված, բայց անում եք չէ՞:

----------


## Second Chance

> Երևի գրածս լավ չի ընկալվում: Կարևորը նա չէ, որ նայենք, _թե ուրիշները ինչպես չեն խորամուխ լինում Խաչի խորհրդի մեջ, այլ ինքներս լինենք_: *Նորից հարցնում եմ.
> Ինչո՞ւ չեն բողոքականները խաչակնքվում: Խաչակնքման իմաստը փորձել եմ բացատրել. ո՞րն է իմ գրածներից հակասում Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին: Եթե չի հակասում, նշանակում է՝ բարի բան է: Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ է մերժվում խաչակնքումը:*


Այո կարևորը ինքներս խորամուղ լինենք Խաչի խորհրդի մեջ- բայց խաչի խորհուրդը շատ մեծ է և այն պետք է հոգով ընդունվի, ոչ թե արտաքին որևէ պարտադրված ձևով, որը չունի սուրբգրային հիմք:




> Հայտնի փաստարկ է. անիմաստ և անօգուտ: Ձեզ անձամբ ի՞նչ նրանից, թե ուրիշները ի՞նչ են անում խաչ կրելու հետ միասին. դուք խաչը կրեք, խաչակնքվեք և իսկական քրիստոնեական կյանքով ապրեք: Մեկը մյուսին խանգարո՞ւմ է:


Չի խանգարում նաև չխաչակնքվելը:
Ցավում եմ պարզապես որ Խաչի այդ մեծ խորհուրդը ձեզ համար ամփոփվում է խաչակնքվելու մեջ: 





> Երևի թե պետք է գրված լիներ, «և խաչակնքվեց Պետրոսն ու Կոռնելիոսի ընտանիքը» և դուք առանց հարցեր տալու հոժարությամբ կխաչակնքվեի՞ք: Արդեն ասել եմ, որ բառացի հղումներ չկան Աստվածաշնչում: *Ենթարենք՝ Եկեղեցական ավանդույթ է: Ի՞նչն է վատը դրա մեջ, և ինչո՞վ է հակասում Ավետարանին, կբացատրե՞ք:*:


Աստվածաշնչում ոչ բառացի, ոչ էլ ոչ բառացի հղումներ կան դրա վերաբերյալ- հենց հարցն էլ դրանում է : Աստվածաշնչի քո բերած հատվածները հենց նշում են որ, պետք է մարդը խաչի խորհուրրդը իր ներսում կրի՝ իր կյանքի մեջ, իր վարքի մեջ : 

Իսկ թե ինչով է հակասում -կասեմ չի հակասում, բայց ավետարանին չի հակասի  նաև եթե ես ճակատիս խաչ նկարեմ ու այդպես ման գամ : Ու քեզ ասեմ- ինչու՞ դու էլ չես նկարում քո ճակատին միթե՞ դա ավետարանին հակասում է: 
Հուսով եմ օրինակը հասկանալի էր:



> Խաչակնքվողն _իրեն_ չի ցուցադրում, այլ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Խաչը, որով Նա փառավորվեց և քրիստոնյաներն էլ փրկություն ստացան: Ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալն է գրում.
> _Բայց ես՝ քա՛վ լիցի որ պարծենամ, հապա միայն  մեր Տէր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խաչովը, որով աշխարհ ինծի խաչը ելած է, ես ալ՝ աշխարհին:_  (Գաղ.  Զ 14)
> Ձեզ հայտնի տերմիններով ասած՝ դավանություն է: Այլ ոչ ցուցամոլություն:


Նորից կրկնեմ որ քո բերած ոչ մի հատված չի խոսում խաչակնքվելու *անհրաժեշտության* մասին: 
Գիտես  մարդ գիտեմ, որ երբ եկեղեցու կողքով է անցնում նենցա միանգամից խաչակնքվում կարծես իր ողջ կյանքը հենց այդ պահից էր կախված / եթե չխաչակնքվեր կմեռներ/ բայց ինքը ապրում է  վատ ու անբարո կյանքով: Հիմա ըստ քեզ նա Քրիստոսին փառավորու՞մ է այդ արտաքին ձևապաշտությամբ: Ոչ իհարկե Քրիստոսին խաչված կյանք է պետք ոչ, թե խաչելության միայն ձևական շարժում:

----------

Կտրուկ (05.03.2009)

----------


## may

> Չի խանգարում նաև չխաչակնքվելը:


Զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու եք այդքան անհանգստացած խաչակնքվելու հարցով: 
Դա շատ գեղեցիկ բարեպաշտական սովորություն է, որ գալիս է առաջին դարից: Այդ շրջանում քրիստոնյաները միմյանց հանդիպելիս խաչակնքվել են, որպեսզի ճանաչեն իրար,նաև աղոթքը սկսել են խաչակնքվելով: 




> Գիտես մարդ գիտեմ, որ երբ եկեղեցու կողքով է անցնում նենցա միանգամից խաչակնքվում կարծես իր ողջ կյանքը հենց այդ պահից էր կախված / եթե չխաչակնքվեր կմեռներ/ բայց ինքը ապրում է վատ ու անբարո կյանքով:


<<Ըստ ձեր հավատքի կտրվի ձեզ>>

----------


## Second Chance

> Զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու եք այդքան անհանգստացած խաչակնքվելու հարցով: 
> Դա շատ գեղեցիկ բարեպաշտական սովորություն է, որ գալիս է առաջին դարից: Այդ շրջանում քրիստոնյաները միմյանց հանդիպելիս խաչակնքվել են, որպեսզի ճանաչեն իրար,նաև աղոթքը սկսել են խաչակնքվելով:


Ամբողջ հարցն էլ այն է, որ դուք էք անհանգստացած... 
Ու այնպես էք խաչակնվելու հարցով մարտահրավեր նետում, կարծես դրանից է կախված մարդու փրկությունը:

----------

Կտրուկ (05.03.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Գրառումս հասցեագրում եմ Կյանքի խոսքի և նմանատիպ ուղղությունների հետևորդներին ու պաշտպաններին.*  ես բավականին պասսիվ եմ այս թեմայում, քանի որ գրեթե բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հոգևորական եմ, և հետևաբար չի բացառվում, որ ասածներս ընկալվելու են իբրև սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցման արդյունք: Պարզապես տեղեկացման կարգով ասեմ, որ ժամանակին, երբ հոգևոր ճանապարհի որոնումների մեջ էի, միառժամանակ սերտ առնչություն եմ ունեցել <Սրբության շարժման> երևի ամենալիբերալ ճյուղի` հիսունականության հետ, որի նեո տարբերակն է ԿԽ-ն: Ինչ որ է, մտադրություն չունեմ ոչ կյանքս պատմելու, ոչ էլ այս ուղությունների վրա հարձակվելու: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ մի խորհուրդ տալ` հնարավորինս մնալով օբյեկտիվության սահմաններում: Բացում եք Գուգլ համակարգը և որոնում եք տալիս glossolalia բառը: Սա նույն լեզվախոսության երևույթն է, որի վրա մեծ շեշտադրում են այս ուղղությունները և այն համարում են Սուրբ Հոգու շնորհ` նույնացնելով սուրբգրային լեզվախոսության հետ: Ասեմ, որ բավականին թվով ինֆորմացիա է բերելու: Դուք պարզապես անտեսեք բոլոր այն մեկնաբանություններն ու տեսակտեները, որ կյանդիպեք այդ երևույթի հետ կապված: Կապ չունի, դա կլինի առաքելահաստատ եկեղեցիների, բողոքականների, այլ դավանաքների կամ պարզապես աթեիստ մասնագետների հայացքներ: Դուք ուսումնասիրեք օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիան: Գուցե մի քիչ զարմանալի կամ անսպասելի կլինի ձեզ համար, երբ նկատեք նույն երևույթը ոչ քրիստոնեական կրոններում և կրոնական ուղղություններում, անգամ շամանական և սատանայապաշտական կրոնական համակարգերում: Համեմատական կարգով ուսումնասիրեք այդ երևույթները ձեր դավանած կամ համակրած ուղղություններում և վերոնշյալ ոչ քրիստոնեական համակարգերում: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք տվյալ երևույթի դրսևորւմներին, դրան հասնելու ճանապարհներին ու մեթոդներին, էական հատկանիշներին: Եվ այնուհետև համեմատեք այն առաքյալների ու աշակերտների վրա իջած Սուրբ Հոգու շնորհի հետ: Բավականին  դժվար ու մանրազնին աշխատանք պահանջող գործընթաց է: Դրա համար պետք է նաև ձերբազատվել մինչ այդ կրած ազդեցություններից և կանխակալ մոտեցումներից: Ի վերջո խոսքը դատարկ բանի մասին չէ, այլ քրիստոնյայի համար առանցքային խնդրի` ճշմարիտ ճանապարհի և հոգու փրկության: Հակասուրբգրային որևէ բան արած չեք լինի, ի վերջո Սուրբ Գիրքն ինքն է պատվիրում ամեն ինչ փորձել, բայց բարին ամուր բռնել: Իսկ թե ինչն է Քրիստոս համարում աններելի մեղք, կարծում եմ հիշեցնելու կարիք չկա: 
Չգիտեմ, թե խորհուրդս ինչքանով ձեր սրտով կլինի կամ ինչքանով հարկ կհամարեք հետևել դրան: Ասեմ, որ անպտուղ վիճաբանությունների բռնվել չեմ ցանկանում: Ես ձեզ ուղղակի ներկայացրել եմ մի հատված իմ անցած ճանապարհից: Եթե այն անտեղի էր, ապա կներեք:  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (05.03.2009), karina13 (05.03.2009), may (05.03.2009), Nareco (05.03.2009), Sunny Stream (05.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (06.03.2009), հովարս (30.04.2011)

----------


## may

> Ամբողջ հարցն էլ այն է, որ դուք էք անհանգստացած... 
> Ու այնպես էք խաչակնվելու հարցով մարտահրավեր նետում, կարծես դրանից է կախված մարդու փրկությունը:


Մեղմ ասած` այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեք: Հարցն այն է, որ Կյանքի խոսք-ը և նման հարանվանությունները, որ սկիզբ են առել Լութերական եկեղեցուց, փորձում են կրկնել այն, ինչ անում էր Լութերը: Հավատացնում եմ ձեզ, որ դրսից եկածը Հայաստանի պարագային ճիշտ չի աշխատելու:

----------


## ars83

> Ով է ՞ գրել ՙՄշո կարմիր ավետարանը՚


Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ: Միգուցե, Monk-ը պատասխանի: Կարդացե՞լ եք այդ Ավետարանը:




> չեմ կարծում .որ Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալները մեզ սովորեցրել են վերցնել ու անապաշխար մարդկանց. սիգարետը ձեռքին. մտցնել և դարձնել եկեղեցու (ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ՄԱՐՄՆԻ) անդամ։ այնել ՙքավոր՚ ով


Նախ այս հարցի մասին ասեմ, որ Քրիստոս եկավ ոչ թե առողջներին բժշկելու, այլ նրանց, ով դրա կարիքն ունեն: Այն, որ մեկը մկրտվում է, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ փրկվեց  մեղքի ծառայությունից, միանգամից ձեռք բերեց աստվածային հատկանիշներ ու պատրաստ է հավիտենական կյանքի համար /համեմատեք ԿԽ դավանանքի հետ այս հարցում/: Բայց մկրտությունը առաջին քայլն է դեպի այդ կյանքը: Եթե սիգարեթով մեկը որոշել է մկրտվել, նշանակում է՝ ինչ-որ մի հավատի նշույլ կա մեջը, որ դիմում է այդ քայլին /փոքր, միգուցե, բայց կա/: Աստված չի արհամարհում ոչ մի նման քայլ, նույնիսկ ամենափոքրը, և մարդուն կտա ուժ և հնարավորություն ամրանալու հավատի մեջ և գործելու ի բարին /եթե մարդը կամենա/: 
Բացի դրանից, Մկրտությունը և Դրոշմը Եկեղեցու Խորհուրդներ են, իրենց մեջ ունեն բարերար զորություն. սա պարզապես ավետարանական հրահանգի կատարում չէ, առանց որևէ ազդեցության կամ ձևական:
Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում: Մարդուն քշես, ասես՝ գնա, սրբակենցաղ կյանքով ապրիր մի առ ժամանակ, կգաս, կմկրտվե՞ս: Ո՞ր մի առողջ մարդն է գնում բժշկի մոտ:
Ինչ վերաբերում է հոգևորականին նայելով՝ Եկեղեցու դավանանքի մասին պատկերացում կազմելուն, ապա դա միամտություն է. բոլոր դարերում էլ եղել են հոգևորականներ, որոնք չեն արել այն, ինչ քարոզում են: Հենց Նոր կտակարանում տեսնում ենք, որ Դիմասը, որը Պողոս առաքյալի աշակերտներից էր և քրիստոնյա /Կող. Դ.14/, հետո լքեց նրան և հեռացավ քրիստոնեական ուսմունքից /Բ Տիմ. Դ 10/: Հիմա, ձեր դատողությամբ, դրա մասին իմացողները Պողոս առաքյալի քարոզը լսելիս, պետք է ասեին. «Դիմասն էլ սրանցից չէ՞ր, տեսեք ինչ են քարոզում, իսկ նա ինչպես է ապրում» և մերժեին Պողոս առաքյալի քարոզությունը: Ձեր փաստարկներն էլ սրա նման են՝ «այս մեկն այսպես արեց», «այն մեկն այնպես արեց»: Կա ՀԱԵ ուսմունք, մանրամասն շարադրված և քարոզվող: Լսեք, ասեք թե ի՞նչը չեք ընդունում նրա մեջ, այլ ոչ թե այս կամ այն մարդու անբարո կյանքն ուսումնասիրեք: Բացի դրանից, ի՞նչ գիտենք, թե արտասահմանյան քարոզիչներն անբարո կյանքով չեն ապրում: Տեսնում ենք նրանց տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ, մեր թերթերը ոչինչ չեն գրում նրանց մասին, իրենց ճանաչող մարդկանց էլ չենք տեսնում, որ իրենցից իմանանք /սա ասում եմ մարդուն նայելու տրամաբանությամբ/: Բայց հարցը սրանում չէ: Հարցը նրանում է, որ ԿԽ նման կազմակերպությունները ոչ ավետարանական սկզբունքներ ունեն, հեռացնում են մարդուն ազգայինից, «գլոբալիզացման» գործընթացի մի մասն են:




> եղբայրս Տաթևացին ծնվել է 1364 թվականին։այդ ինչպե՞ս աշակերտեվեց Թադևոս և Բարդուղիմեոսին։


Իսկապե՞ս անհասկանալի է: Աշակերտեց, քանի որ նրանց քարոզած քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի հետևորդն էր: Ինչպես «քրիստոնյա» առաջին անգամ կոչվեցին Անտիոքում առաքյալների քարոզած ուսմունքի հետևորդները: Ի՞նչը այստեղ պարզ չէ:

----------

Monk (05.03.2009), Nareco (05.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (06.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Այո կարևորը ինքներս խորամուղ լինենք Խաչի խորհրդի մեջ- բայց խաչի խորհուրդը շատ մեծ է և այն պետք է հոգով ընդունվի, ոչ թե արտաքին որևէ պարտադրված ձևով,


Դուք այնպես եք ներկայացնում, կարծես ամեն խաչակնքվող կեղծավոր մի սրիկա է, առանց հասկանալու, որ սա զրպարտություն է շատ-շատ բարեպաշտ քրիստոնյաների նկատմամբ, ովքեր և՛ սրբությանն են հետևում, և՛ խաչակնքվում են:




> որը չունի սուրբգրային հիմք:


Եթե մեկը մի բան չի ուզում տեսնել, երբեք չի տեսնի: Ներկայացրեցի սուրբգրային հիմքերից մի քանիսը խաչակնքման վերաբերյալ: Ասում եք «ոչ սուրբգրային է»: Խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ /մեջբերումներով, դատողություններով/, թե ինչո՞վ է խաչակնքվելը ոչ սուրբգրային /հետևաբար, ոչ Ավետարանական, վնասակար և մոլորեցուցիչ/:




> Չի խանգարում նաև չխաչակնքվելը:


Ես կարող եմ հասկանալ, օրինակ «Եհովայի վկայի» տեսակետը: Նա չի խաչակնքվում, որովհետև նրա համար Խաչը, որպես քառաթև սիմվոլ պարզապես գոյություն չունի. նա եթե խաչակնքվի էլ, սյունանման սիմվոլ պատկերող մի որևէ շարժում պիտի անի: Բայց ինչո՞վ է բացատրվում խարիզմատների «խաչավախությունը»: Արդեն գրել եմ. Խաչը նրանց համար ոչ թե փրկության այլ անեծքի նշան է: Ինչո՞ւ համարձակաբար չեք ասում, որ դա իրոք այդպես է: Զգում եք, որ հակաավետարանական բան է, չէ՞:




> Ցավում եմ պարզապես որ Խաչի այդ մեծ խորհուրդը ձեզ համար ամփոփվում է խաչակնքվելու մեջ:


Շատ հետաքրքիր է, որտեղի՞ց եկաք այս եզրակացությանը: Նրանից, որ ընկալում եմ Խաչը իբրև փրկության դո՞ւռ: Ավետարանական մեջբերումների՞ց: Ու կրկին չեք վախենում բազմաթիվ բարեպաշտ խաչակնքվողների զրպարտելո՞ւց /խոսքս իմ մասին չէ/:




> Աստվածաշնչում ոչ բառացի, ոչ էլ ոչ բառացի հղումներ կան դրա վերաբերյալ- հենց հարցն էլ դրանում է : Աստվածաշնչի քո բերած հատվածները հենց նշում են որ, պետք է մարդը խաչի խորհուրրդը իր ներսում կրի՝ իր կյանքի մեջ, իր վարքի մեջ :


Հրաշալի է: Հիմա նորից կրկնում եմ հարցը. խաչակնքվելը ինչպե՞ս է հեռացնում խաչի խորհրդից:




> Իսկ թե ինչով է հակասում -կասեմ չի հակասում,


Ո՞նց չի հակասում  :Shok:  Բա վերևում գրել եք՝ «ոչ սուրբգրային է»: Կողմնորոշվեք, եթե կարելի է:




> բայց ավետարանին չի հակասի  նաև եթե ես ճակատիս խաչ նկարեմ ու այդպես ման գամ : Ու քեզ ասեմ- ինչու՞ դու էլ չես նկարում քո ճակատին միթե՞ դա ավետարանին հակասում է: 
> Հուսով եմ օրինակը հասկանալի էր:


 Նախ, ես փողոց դուրս չեմ գալիս ու խաչակնքվելով ման գալիս, քանի որ ցուցադրելու բան չունեմ: Մկրտությանս խաչը կրում եմ և այն ավելորդություն չեմ համարում. հիշեցնում է ինձ Քրիստոսի Խաչի մասին:




> Նորից կրկնեմ որ քո բերած ոչ մի հատված չի խոսում խաչակնքվելու *անհրաժեշտության* մասին: 
> Գիտես  մարդ գիտեմ, որ երբ եկեղեցու կողքով է անցնում նենցա միանգամից խաչակնքվում կարծես իր ողջ կյանքը հենց այդ պահից էր կախված / եթե չխաչակնքվեր կմեռներ/ բայց ինքը ապրում է  վատ ու անբարո կյանքով: Հիմա ըստ քեզ նա Քրիստոսին փառավորու՞մ է այդ արտաքին ձևապաշտությամբ: Ոչ իհարկե Քրիստոսին խաչված կյանք է պետք ոչ, թե խաչելության միայն ձևական շարժում:


Փորձեք մի պահ կաղապարային ուսմունքից դուրս գալ, մոռանալ անբարոյական խաչակնքվողներին, կեղծավորներին և այլն: Որ խաչակնքվում եք, կամ խաչի նշան եք տեսնում, ուրախանո՞ւմ եք, վախենո՞ւմ եք, տրտմո՞ւմ եք: Հասկանում եք, խարիզմատիզմը ավազ է առաջարկում հավատի տան շինարարության համար՝ հեշտ, զիջողական, արտաքին բաների վրա հիմնված կյանք, որը աղետի է բերելու նրա տիրոջը: 
Հաջորդ գրառմանս մեջ կփորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն բացատրել /չնայած գրել եմ արդեն/:

----------

Monk (05.03.2009), Nareco (05.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (06.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

Համառոտ փորձեմ գրել ԿԽ ուսմունքի հակասությունները Ավետարանի հետ, որոնք նկատել եմ:

1. ԿԽ _շեշտադրված կերպով_ քարոզում է բարգավաճում, ինչն ուղիղ հակասության մեջ է ավետարանական քրիստոնեության հետ /Մատթ. ԺԳ 22, ԺԹ 23, Մարկ. Դ 19, Ղուկ. ԺԸ 25, Հակ. Ա 10, 11, .../

2. Խոստովանությունը /ընդհանրական կամ անհատական/ բացակայում է որպես այդպիսին /հմմտ. Հակ. Ե 16/

3. Հաղորդության խորհուրդը չի կատարվում ավետարանական սկզբունքով /խորհրդի իմացությամբ, խոստովանությամբ և զղջումով/՝ ավելի շատ ընկալվելով կամ որպես անբացատրելի միստերիա, կամ որպես սովորական ծես /հմմտ. Ա Կորնթ ԺԱ/

4. Նորուխտյան արգելքը կանանց քարոզության մասին հաշվի չի առնվում՝ մեկնաբանվելով այլաբանորեն /հմմտ. Ա Տիմ. Բ 11, 12/

5. «Լեզուներով խոսելը» խիստ տարբերվում է ավետարանական շնորհից /դրա մասին գրել են արդեն Nareco-ն և Monk-ը/

6. Սուրբերի բարեխոսության և հոգեհանգստի վերաբերյալ վերաբերմունքը մակերեսային է, մատուցված կծկտուր, առանց վերլության, ինչի շնորհիվ ձևավորվում է դրանց նկատմամբ բացասական վերաբերմունքը:

7. Հայ ազգի հերոսները և սրբերը /այդ թվում՝ հավատի համար զոհված/ չեն հիշատակվում /քարոզներում գրեթե երբեք, աղոթքներում՝ երբեք/

9. ԿԽ հայտարարում է, որ ընդունում է ՀԱԵ որպես Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցի, տարբերությունը միայն ծեսերի մեջ է: Միևնույն ժամանակ ԿԽ քարոզում է, ինչպես և ՀԱԵ, որ քրիստոնյայի կյանքում Մկրտության խորհուրդը պետք է կատարվի ընդամենը մեկ անգամ: Այնուամենայնիվ, ԿԽ-ն «վերամկրտում է» իր հետևորդներին, որոնք մկրտված են եղել ՀԱԵ-ում՝ հակասելով ինքն իրեն, թե «ՀԱԵ-ի հետ քույր եկեղեցի է»: Սուտը, ինչպես հայտնի է, խիստ հակաավետարանական երևույթ է /մեջբերումներ չեմ անում, ցանկացողը կարող է գտնել/:

Եվ այլն...

----------

karina13 (05.03.2009), may (05.03.2009), Monk (05.03.2009), Nareco (05.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (06.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկապե՞ս  պարզ չէ: Աշակերտեց, քանի որ նրանց քարոզած քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի հետևորդն էր: Ինչպես «քրիստոնյա» առաջին անգամ կոչվեցին Անտիոքում առաքյալների քարոզած ուսմունքի հետևորդները: Ի՞նչը այստեղ պարզ չէ:


Առավել քան պարզ է Արսեն ջան։ Այնքանով է պարզ. որ նախօրոք  ենթադրում էի այս պատասխանդ։ հիմա այդպիսի պարզությամբ էլ ուզում եմ հարցնել։իսկ ի՞նչն է խանգարում մեզ.  աշակերտել հենց  աշակերտներին.այլ ոչ թէ աշակերտների աշակերտներին։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Նախ այս հարցի մասին ասեմ, որ Քրիստոս եկավ ոչ թե առողջներին բժշկելու, այլ նրանց, ով դրա կարիքն ունեն:


շատ ճիշտ ես.Քրիստոս եկավ հիվանդների համար ոչ թէ առողջների։բայց բանն այն է .որ իմ ասած  կնքվողները  հենց այդ առողջների թվին են իրենց դասում։ մկրտություն է կատարվում առանց զղջման ու մեղքի  գիտակցման.առանց խոստովանության։ շատ ժամանակ ՙձեռքի հետ՚։ ասում են ՙդե երեխեքին որ  կնքեցինք .ասինք միանգամից մենք էլ  կնքվենք՚։ մարդիք մկրտվում են միայն նրա համար որ հայ են.որ դա իրենց պապերն են ավանդել։ անձամբ ես ՙկնքվել՚ եմ վաղ պատանեկան տարիքում.չհասկանալով դրա  խորհուրդն ու  պարտավորությունը։ սևազգեստ մարդը  ինձ անծանոթ հայերենով  ինչ որ  ծես էր կատարում  . ու հիմա երբ  վաղուց չափահաս եմ .նոր եմ զգում մկրտության  կարիքը։ բայց  դէ ասում եք  կրկնակի մկրտությունը մեղք է։փաստորեն ես. լինելով Քրիստոսի մարմնի անդամ ՝ ապրել  եմ  նույն  մեղավոր կյանքով՝   ինչպես անհավատները։ իսկ սա .պարոնայք առավել  ծանր մեղք չէ՞ քան  կրկնակի մկրտությունը։
ահա սրա համար է ասվում ՙայս ժողովուրդը մարդոց պատվիրանները  իբրև Աստվածային պատվիրան է ներկայացնում՚

----------

Second Chance (05.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Առավել քան պարզ է Արսեն ջան։ Այնքանով է պարզ. որ նախօրոք  ենթադրում էի այս պատասխանդ։ հիմա այդպիսի պարզությամբ էլ ուզում եմ հարցնել։իսկ ի՞նչն է խանգարում մեզ.  աշակերտել հենց  աշակերտներին.այլ ոչ թէ աշակերտների աշակերտներին։


Ես էլ հարցնեմ՝ արդյո՞ք իրապես աշակերտներին ենք աշակերտում: Եվ արդյո՞ք աշակերտների աշակերտները որևէ հակասության մեջ են մտել իրենց ուսուցիչների ուսմունքի հետ:  :Think: 

Եկեղեցին կենդանի օրգանիզմ է, մշտապես սնվող և աճող Սուրբ Հոգու շնորհիվ: Ամեն դարում Նա նոր բաներ է հայտնում Եկեղեցուն, ավելացնում հայտնությունները, _պահպանելով Եկեղեցու միասնությունը՝ դարերի միջով_: Այլ ոչ մի մեծ անդունդ ստեղծելով առաջին դարի և մեր օրերի միջև, ինչպես անում են աղանդավոր շարժումները, հայտարարելով, որ իրենք անմիջականորեն առաջին դարի Եկեղեցու հետնորդներն են /հարց է առաջանում. իսկ անցած 19 դարերի Եկեղեցին անտեսվել էր Աստծո կողմից և խարխափում էր առանց հույսի՞/:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Լավ, խոսենք Աստվածաշնչյան ցիտատներով: Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի մասին:
> 
> [/COLOR] (Ա Հովհ. Գ 16-19)
> Հիմա քննենք Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի և նրա հետ նահատակված սրբերի կյանքի Ավարայրի ճակատամարտի դրվագը: Իրենց կյանքերը տվեցի՞ն հանուն իրենց ժողովրդի, հետագա սերունդների /մեզ էլ ներառյալ/: Սրանից ավելի մեծ սիրո դրսևորում ըստ Քրիստոսի լինել չի կարող.
> _Աւելի մեծ սէր ոչ ոք չունի, քան այն, որ մէկն իր կեանքը տայ իր բարեկամների համար։_ (Հովհ. ԺԵ 13)


Արս ջան.3 պետք չէ ամեն ինչ մարմնավոր ձևով հասկանալ։ իսկ ո՞վ է իմ բարեկամը  եթէ ոչ  բարի Սամարացին ՝այսինքն  հենց Քրիստոս(կամ Քրիստոսինները)։ իսկ ինչու՞ չես շարունակել  քո մեջբերումը ՝ դուք իմ բարեկամներն եք. եթե մնաք իմ պատվիրանների մեջ։
և անդրադառնալով ռազմական սուրբերին. ուզում եմ հարցնել.ՙ ովքեր զոհվեցին հանուն հայրենիքի ՝վերցրինք ու սուրբ կարգեցինք. լավ .բա  նրանք. ում  որ բախտը ժպտացել և ողջ էր թողել ՝նրանք ինչո՞վ են մեղավոր.  որ չեն զոհվել։ եկեք նրանց էլ կենդանի սուրբեր նշանակենք։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես էլ հարցնեմ՝ արդյո՞ք իրապես աշակերտներին ենք աշակերտում: Եվ արդյո՞ք աշակերտների աշակերտները որևէ հակասության մեջ են մտել իրենց ուսուցիչների ուսմունքի հետ: 
> 
> Եկեղեցին կենդանի օրգանիզմ է, մշտապես սնվող և աճող Սուրբ Հոգու շնորհիվ: Ամեն դարում Նա նոր բաներ է հայտնում Եկեղեցուն, ավելացնում հայտնությունները, _պահպանելով Եկեղեցու միասնությունը՝ դարերի միջով_: Այլ ոչ մի մեծ անդունդ ստեղծելով առաջին դարի և մեր օրերի միջև, ինչպես անում են աղանդավոր շարժումները, հայտարարելով, որ իրենք անմիջականորեն առաջին դարի Եկեղեցու հետնորդներն են /հարց է առաջանում. իսկ անցած 19 դարերի Եկեղեցին անտեսվել էր Աստծո կողմից և խարխափում էր առանց հույսի՞/:


բանն էլ հենց այն է որ աշակերտների աշակերտների աշակերտները այնքան էն ամեն մեկը իր կողմից  մարդկային  պատվիրաններ  խցկել  Աստծո խոսքի մեջ որ  այսօրվա ՀԱե ի  մոտ  շատ քիչ ընդհանրություններ եմ տեսնում  կտակարանի հետ ։    հիմնական  շեշտը դրվում է ոչ թէ  Աստվածաշնչյան խոսքերի վրա.այլ  կտակարանին խորթ ՙեկեղեցու հայրեր՚  ի խոսքի վրա։  իսկ  քանի՞ հայր ունի եկեղեցին։ և ո՞վ է եկեղեցու  իրական ՀԱՅՐԸ։ արդյո՞ք այս արտահայտությունը հանդգնություն չէ Աստծո առաջ։

----------


## Second Chance

> Դուք այնպես եք ներկայացնում, կարծես ամեն խաչակնքվող կեղծավոր մի սրիկա է, առանց հասկանալու, որ սա զրպարտություն է շատ-շատ բարեպաշտ քրիստոնյաների նկատմամբ, ովքեր և՛ սրբությանն են հետևում, և՛ խաչակնքվում են:
> 
> 
> Եթե մեկը մի բան չի ուզում տեսնել, երբեք չի տեսնի: Ներկայացրեցի սուրբգրային հիմքերից մի քանիսը խաչակնքման վերաբերյալ: Ասում եք «ոչ սուրբգրային է»: Խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ /մեջբերումներով, դատողություններով/, թե ինչո՞վ է խաչակնքվելը ոչ սուրբգրային /հետևաբար, ոչ Ավետարանական, վնասակար և մոլորեցուցիչ/:
> :


Ես չեմ ասել թե ամեն խաչակնքվող սրիկա է- այդ ինչի՞ց այդպես եզրակացրեցիր:

Ոչ սուրբգրային - Աստվածաշնչում չկա դրա անհրաժեշտության մասին, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես նման հասկացողություն: Քո բերած օրինակները խաչակնքվելու մասին չեն այլ խաչի խորհրդի: Իսկ եթե ես չխաչականքվեմ դա չի նշանակում որ ես մերժում եմ խաչը: Եվ նույն  էլ ամեն խաչակնքվող չի որ հասկանում է խաչի խորհուրրդը:
 Ու չեմ ասել , թե այն վնասակար կամ մոլորեցուցիչ է...  Ամբողջ հարցն էլ նրանում է, որ ես իմ գրառումում նշել եմ, որ այն *անհրաժեշտություն*  չի: Սա շատ տարբեր է մոլորեցուցիչ վնասակար պիտակներից: Խնդրում եմ ավելի ուշադիր եղիր :




> Ես կարող եմ հասկանալ, օրինակ «Եհովայի վկայի» տեսակետը: Նա չի խաչակնքվում, որովհետև նրա համար Խաչը, որպես քառաթև սիմվոլ պարզապես գոյություն չունի. նա եթե խաչակնքվի էլ, սյունանման սիմվոլ պատկերող մի որևէ շարժում պիտի անի: Բայց ինչո՞վ է բացատրվում խարիզմատների «խաչավախությունը»: Արդեն գրել եմ. Խաչը նրանց համար ոչ թե փրկության այլ անեծքի նշան է: Ինչո՞ւ համարձակաբար չեք ասում, որ դա իրոք այդպես է: Զգում եք, որ հակաավետարանական բան է, չէ՞::


Խարիզմատները խաչավախություն չունեն, սխալ բաներ ես խոսում ...






> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, որտեղի՞ց եկաք այս եզրակացությանը: Նրանից, որ ընկալում եմ Խաչը իբրև փրկության դո՞ւռ: Ավետարանական մեջբերումների՞ց: Ու կրկին չեք վախենում բազմաթիվ բարեպաշտ խաչակնքվողների զրպարտելո՞ւց /խոսքս իմ մասին չէ/:
> 
> 
> Հրաշալի է: Հիմա նորից կրկնում եմ հարցը. խաչակնքվելը ինչպե՞ս է հեռացնում խաչի խորհրդից:
> 
> 
> Ո՞նց չի հակասում  Բա վերևում գրել եք՝ «ոչ սուրբգրային է»: Կողմնորոշվեք, եթե կարելի է:::


Ի՞նչ զրպարտանք գտար բարեպաշտ խաչակնքվողների հանդպեպ:  Զարմանում եմ որ այդքան անհասկանալի է ձեզ:  Երևի պատճառն այն է ,որ անուշադիր էք կարդում գրառումս միանգամից հակապատասխան գրելու համար ...
Չգիտեմ որերորդ անգամ եմ կրկնում, որ խաչակնքվելը անհարժեշտություն չի, նույն կերպ ես կարող եմ ուրիշ միջոցներ օգտագործել խաչի խորհուրդը հիշելու համար- այնպես որ խաչակնքվելը պարտադիր պայման չի: Կարևորը որ մարդը ճիշտ հասկանա ու կրի խաչի խորհուրդը, բայց թե ինչ ձևով դա ոչ ոք չի կարող ստիպել կամ պարտադրել: 





> Փորձեք մի պահ կաղապարային ուսմունքից դուրս գալ, մոռանալ անբարոյական խաչակնքվողներին, կեղծավորներին և այլն: Որ խաչակնքվում եք, կամ խաչի նշան եք տեսնում, ուրախանո՞ւմ եք, վախենո՞ւմ եք, տրտմո՞ւմ եք: Հասկանում եք, խարիզմատիզմը ավազ է առաջարկում հավատի տան շինարարության համար՝ հեշտ, զիջողական, արտաքին բաների վրա հիմնված կյանք, որը աղետի է բերելու նրա տիրոջը: 
> Հաջորդ գրառմանս մեջ կփորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն բացատրել /չնայած գրել եմ արդեն/:


 Կախապարային ուսմունքը հենց ֆորմալիզմի մեջ է ,որից դուրս չէք ցանկանում գալ:  Եվ այդ քո թվարկած բաները լրիվ հենց դրան էլ վերաբերվում են մասնավորապես ավազը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես էլ հարցնեմ՝ արդյո՞ք իրապես աշակերտներին ենք աշակերտում:


։ԱՅՈ  ։Սուրբ գրքում նշված աշակերտները իրական և իսկական աշակերտներ են։ որոնց գրվածքներին էլ ես  աշակերտում եմ։
և գրված է ՙպետք չի որ մեկը ձեզ ուսուցանի՚և ՙմարդկանց միջից ոչ ոքի ուսուցիչ մի կոչեք՚ իհարկէ՝ խոսքը ոչ թէ դպրոցական ուսուցիչների մասին է .այլ հոգևոր։  դե ասենք ինչպես  Հովհանես Ոսկեբերանը.կամ Տաթևացին։(որևէ վատ բան չունեմ նրանց անձի վերաբերյալ)։
կամ գրված է ՙՉկա այլ ավետարան՚ բայց մարդիք վերցնում և ՙմշո կարմիր ավետարան են՚ ստեղծում։

----------


## may

> հիմնական շեշտը դրվում է ոչ թէ Աստվածաշնչյան խոսքերի վրա.այլ կտակարանին խորթ ՙեկեղեցու հայրեր՚ ի խոսքի վրա


Կտրուկ ջան, կարող ես ասել, թե եկեղեցու որ հայրի որ խոսքն է ԽՈՐԹ Կտակարանին?
Խնդրում եմ կենկրետ պատասխանիր :Ok:

----------


## may

> բայց մարդիք վերցնում և ՙմշո կարմիր ավետարան են՚ ստեղծում։


Խնդրում եմ մանրամասնես, թե ինչ ավետարանի մասին ես ասում, և ում կողմից է ստեղծվել:

----------


## Karina

> Աստվածաշնչում «Կոկո Ջամբոի» ներքո հաղորդություն տալու մասին էլ չի գրված, բայց անում եք չէ՞:


Ես չգիտեմ թե "Կոկո Ջամբոյի" ներքո հաղորդություն ստանալ ասելով դու ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: Եթե մի բան ես գրում պարզ գրիր ու մի հեգնիր, խնդրում եմ: Դու չես ԿԽի կամ էլ ուրիշ եկեղեցիների դատավորը, ու էստեղ թող ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկին չդատապարտի. կարծեմ դրա մասին գրված է Աստվածաշնչում :Smile:  Մեր բոլորիս դատավորը Աստված է ու երբ որ Նա գա հաստատ չի դատապարտելու ինձ կամ մեկուրիշին խաչակնքվելու կամ չխաչակնքվելու համար. դրանք պարզապես արտաքին դրսևորումներ են: Հավատքը շատ ավելի բարձր է, քան դա: Ինչպես Կտրուկը մեջբերեց Հիսուսի խոսքերը. "Ճշմարիտ երկրպագողները երկրպագում են հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ": Ես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ խաչակնքվելու համար. ես պարզապես չեմ տեսնում դրա անհրաժեշտությունը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես չգիտեմ թե "Կոկո Ջամբոյի" ներքո հաղորդություն ստանալ ասելով դու ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: Եթե մի բան ես գրում պարզ գրիր ու մի հեգնիր, խնդրում եմ: Դու չես ԿԽի կամ էլ ուրիշ եկեղեցիների դատավորը, ու էստեղ թող ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկին չդատապարտի. կարծեմ դրա մասին գրված է Աստվածաշնչում Մեր բոլորիս դատավորը Աստված է ու երբ որ Նա գա հաստատ չի դատապարտելու ինձ կամ մեկուրիշին խաչակնքվելու կամ չխաչակնքվելու համար. դրանք պարզապես արտաքին դրսևորումներ են: Հավատքը շատ ավելի բարձր է, քան դա: Ինչպես Կտրուկը մեջբերեց Հիսուսի խոսքերը. "Ճշմարիտ երկրպագողները երկրպագում են հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ": Ես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ խաչակնքվելու համար. ես պարզապես չեմ տեսնում դրա անհրաժեշտությունը:


«Կոկո Ջամբոն» երգա 90-ականների, դրա փոխարեն կարող էր լինել Մայքլ Ջեքսոն կամ ուրիշ մեկը, դուք ավելի լավ կիմանաք: Դուք ասում էիք որ խաչակնքվելու մասին Աստվածաշնչում ոչինչ չկա գրված դրա մասին, Ես էլ ասում եմ Մայքլ Ջեքսոնական երաժշտության մասին էլ բան չկա բա ինչի՞ է այդպես;

----------


## Karina

> «Կոկո Ջամբոն» երգա 90-ականների, դրա փոխարեն կարող էր լինել Մայքլ Ջեքսոն կամ ուրիշ մեկը, դուք ավելի լավ կիմանաք: Դուք ասում էիք որ խաչակնքվելու մասին Աստվածաշնչում ոչինչ չկա գրված դրա մասին, Ես էլ ասում եմ Մայքլ Ջեքսոնական երաժշտության մասին էլ բան չկա բա ինչի՞ է այդպես;


Ես հարցնում եմ թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի այդ երաժշտությունը ԿԽի հետ կամ էլ խաչակնքվելու:

----------


## Karina

> Մի հարց, եթե կարելի է. մենակ աղոթելիս խաչակնքվո՞ւմ եք: Կարծես թե այս ժամանակ ոչ մեկին ոչինչ ապացուցելու կարիք չկա, կարելի է հանգիստ Քրիստոսի Խաչի նշանով դրոշմել ինքդ քեզ: 
> 
>  :


Ես որ աղոթում եմ Հիսուսը արդեն գիտի, թե արդյո՞ք ես Իր խաչը, որն իմ փրկությունն է, ես պահում եմ իմ սրտում և մտքում. անհրաժեշտություն չեմ տեսնում դա ցույց տալ այն Աստծուն, ով տեսնում է և գիտի իմ սիրտը, ով ամենագետ է:

----------


## Karina

> Հայտնի փաստարկ է. անիմաստ և անօգուտ: Ձեզ անձամբ ի՞նչ նրանից, թե ուրիշները ի՞նչ են անում խաչ կրելու հետ միասին. դուք խաչը կրեք, խաչակնքվեք և իսկական քրիստոնեական կյանքով ապրեք: Մեկը մյուսին խանգարո՞ւմ է:


Իսկ ձեզ անձամբ ի՞նչ ԿԽ-ում խաչակնքվում են թե ոչ: Դուք էլ կարող եք հանգիստ ձեր Աստվածապաշտությունով ապրել: :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (06.03.2009)

----------


## Karina

> Երևի թե պետք է գրված լիներ, «և խաչակնքվեց Պետրոսն ու Կոռնելիոսի ընտանիքը» և դուք առանց հարցեր տալու հոժարությամբ կխաչակնքվեի՞ք: Արդեն ասել եմ, որ բառացի հղումներ չկան Աստվածաշնչում: *Ենթարենք՝ Եկեղեցական ավանդույթ է: Ի՞նչն է վատը դրա մեջ, և ինչո՞վ է հակասում Ավետարանին, կբացատրե՞ք:*


Այո, եթե այդպես լիներ այդպես էլ գրված կլիներ ու մի տեղ չեր գրված լինի դրա մասին այլ մի քանի: Հավատքը շատ ավելին է, քան եկեղացական ավանդույթը:

----------


## Mogus

Հա հա դուք ձեր փրկության մասին մտածեք. 
Դուք մտածումեք մենակ Ձեր Փրկության, Ձեր ես-ի ու ձեր հոքու մասին. 
Կներեք բայց իմ՛ Մեղաորիս կառծիքով, Խաչակնքել կամ Չխաչակնքելով չեք Փրկվի.
ու Սոուլ կամ Բլյուզ երքելնել ընդանրապես կապ չունի ձեր փրկվելու հետ.  :Smile: 



*կարդացեք ու մի զլացեք, ու կիմանաք թե ովքեր են փրկվել ու Փրկել Ձեզ!!! * 

1918 թ. մայիսի 19-ին թուրք պատվիրակության ղեկավար Խալիլ բեյը Բաթումում հայտարարեց, թե «*հայերը պարտված են եւ պետք է ենթարկվեն*»: *Նույն օրը հայ պատվիրակներ Խատիսյանն ու Քաջազնունին հեռագրեցին Թիֆլիս` «Ազգային խորհրդին խորհուրդ տալով ռազմական դիմադրություն ցույց չտալ թուրքերին»*
*
Իր հերթին, Երեւանի քաղաքային խորհուրդն ընդունեց քաղաքագլուխ Թուշյանի առաջարկը` Երեւանն առանց դիմադրության հանձնել թուրքերի ողորմածությանը:*

*Մայիսի 20-ին Երեւանի զորամասի պետ գեներալ Մովսես Սիլիկովը զորքին հրամայեց թողնել Սուրմալուն ու Էջմիածինը, իսկ ինքն անձամբ գնաց Ամենայն Հայոց կաթողիկոս Գեւորգ Ե Սուրենյանի մոտ եւ առաջարկեց իր օգնությունը` Մայր Աթոռը Սեւանի վանք տեղափոխելու համար: Սակայն Վեհափառ հայրապետը կտրուկ հրաժարվեց մեկնել, ասելով, որ եթե հայոց զորքը չի կարող պաշտպանել իր սրբությունները, ապա ինքը մենակ սուր կվերցնի ու կմեռնի սուրբ տաճարի շեմին, բայց չի հեռանա Էջմիածնից:

Սա բեկումնային պահ էր հայոց նոր պատմության մեջ: Կաթողիկոսի պատասխանը կայծակի արագությամբ տարածվեց բնակչության մեջ եւ նրա խիզախ կեցվածքը խոր տպավորություն գործեց զորքի ու ողջ ազգի վրա:*

Փաստորեն գլխատված երկրում, ուր կառավարիչները ծառից պոկված տերեւի պես քարշ էին գալիս Թիֆլիսում, ուր գլխավոր հրամանատարը զորքի մեծ մասի հետ պատսպարվել էր Դիլիջանի անտառներում, որի մայրաքաղաքը պատրաստվում էր հանձնվել, *միակ ձայնը, որ ժողովրդին կոչ արեց կռվել թշնամու դեմ` եկեղեցունն էր*: *Եվ այդ ձայնը հնչեց ոչ միայն վերացական, բանաստեղծական իմաստով: Մայիսի 22-ի առավոտյան Վեհափառ հայրապետ Գեւորգ Ե-ի հրամանով Արարատյան դաշտի բոլոր եկեղեցիների զանգերը ղողանջեցին, դրանց սկսեցին ձայնակցել մյուս եկեղեցիների զանգերը` Էջմիածնից մինչեւ Երեւան, Արագածից մինչեւ Սեւան: Ութ օր ու գիշեր շարունակ, անդադար, մինչեւ մայիսի 29-ը:*

451 թվականից ի վեր, Ավարայրի ճակատամարտից հետո առաջին անգամ, 15 դար անց հայ ազգը նորից վեր կանգնեց ու համախմբվեց ժողովրդական պատերազմի համար: *Բայց Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասնակցությունն այս պայքարին չէր սահմանափակվում զանգերի ղողանջով:*

Կուսակցական ու քաղաքական դատարկախոսների բացակայության ու դասալքության պայմաններում* ինքնապաշտպանական պայքարը գլխավորեցին Էջմիածնի ճեմարանի տեսուչ Գարեգին եպիսկոպոս Հովսեփյանը, Էրզրումի հոգեւոր առաջնորդ Զավեն եպիսկոպոս Մահտեսի-Բաբայանը, վարդապետներ Եզնիկն ու Թադեւոսը, քահանա տեր Հովհաննես Տեր-Մկրտչյանը:*

Մայիսի 22-ի վաղ առավոտյան *Գարեգին եւ Զավեն եպիսկոպոսները ձիեր հեծած գնացին Էջմիածնի շրջանի Հայի Զեյվա ու Քյորփալու գյուղեր, որտեղ տեղակայված էր գնդապետ Պողոսբեկ Փիրումյանի գլխավորած 5-րդ գունդը հիմնականում կազմված ղարաբաղցիներից/ եւ կապիտան Խորեն Իգիթխանյանի հրետանային մարտկոցը` 10 թնդանոթով: Երկու եկեղեցականներն օրհնեցին զինվորներին եւ հորդորելով չենթարկվել նահանջելու հրամանին` զորամասը վերանվանեցին Մահապարտների գունդ: Ապա խաչերը բարձր պահած` նրանք զորքն առաջնորդեցին դեպի մարտի դաշտ:
 Այսպես սկսվեց Սարդարապատի հերոսական ճակատամարտը:*

Ցերեկվա ժամը ուղիղ 12-ին կապիտան Իգիթխանյանի մարտկոցը կրակի տակ է առնում Ղամշլու /Արաքս/ կիսակայարանը եւ Կուլիբեյլի գյուղի տարածքում պատսպարված թուրքական զորքերը: Մահապարտների գունդը գրոհի է անցնում` բ*արձրաձայն երգելով «Գացողը ետ չեկավ, Բայբուրդ»* կոտորածի ժամանակ տարածում գտած երգը: *Աջ թեւից նրան միացավ Աղթամարի միաբանության վարդապետ Եզնիկի ջոկատը` կազմավորված ճեմարանի 500 սաներից, որոնք մարտի դաշտ եկան իրենց պատանքներով*, նրանք նման էին խաչակիր ասպետներին: Նրանց մեջ կային հմուտ նշանաձիգներ, *որոնք դիպուկ կրակոցներն այդ օրն ուղեկցում էին «Անտեր մնար Հասան լալեն, մեռնի Էնվեր փաշի բալեն » երգով:* _Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե թուրքերի վրա ինչ տպավորություն էին թողնում զանգերի անդադար ղողանջների ներքո հարյուրավոր ձայներով երգող մահապարտների ու միաբանների սեւ շղթաները, որ մահաբեր կրակի տակ նորից ու նորից անցնում էին գրոհի:_
Համարյա տարերայնորեն սկսված կռվի ղեկավարությունն ստանձնեց մարտի դաշտում կռվող հայ սպաներից ամենաբարձր զինվորական կոչում ունեցող գնդապետ Դանիելբեկ Փիրումյանը: Կռվի թեժ պահին նա հանկարծ հագի մոխրագույն զինվորական շինելը շուռ տվեց ու հագավ կարմիր աստառը դեպի դուրս եւ այսպես ոգեւորելով զինվորներին` անձամբ առաջ տարավ հարձակվող զորքը:

----------

ars83 (07.03.2009), Monk (07.03.2009), Nareco (06.03.2009), Ձայնալար (06.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (06.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.03.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> «Կոկո Ջամբոն» երգա 90-ականների, դրա փոխարեն կարող էր լինել Մայքլ Ջեքսոն կամ ուրիշ մեկը, դուք ավելի լավ կիմանաք: Դուք ասում էիք որ խաչակնքվելու մասին Աստվածաշնչում ոչինչ չկա գրված դրա մասին, Ես էլ ասում եմ Մայքլ Ջեքսոնական երաժշտության մասին էլ բան չկա բա ինչի՞ է այդպես;


Ներսես_AM Իսկ դու անձամբ մասնակցել ե՞ս Կխ-ի հաղորդությոններին Կոկո ջամբոի, կամ Մայքլ Ջեկսոնի եգերի տակ: 

Նման չիմացված կամ չտեղեկցված բաների մասին խոսելը բազում թյուրիմացությունների է բերում  ու շատերն էլ այդպես թյուրիմացաբար հավատում են:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Խարիզմատների պաշտպաններին կխնդրեի նայել այս տեսանյութերը և իրենց կարծիքն արտահայտել:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxJmM54gzKc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm4L0dbABLM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCeVZ6e2T0E


Ես չեմ խելքս հացի հետ կերել որ հաղորդության անվան տակ մասնակցեմ վերևի հղումներում ցուցադրվող ձեր եկեղեցու հիմնադիրի մասնացությամբ վիդեոների նման մասսայական հոգեխանգարման սեանսներին:




> Amina-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Բողոքական եկեղեցիները նախնտրում են ավելի բնական ու պարզ կերպով պաշտել Աստծուն , և այդ կերպը չի մերժում աստվածաշունչը այլ հակառակը(այս մասին շատ բան կա ասելու բայց առայժմ այսքանը):
> 
> 
> Պարզը ո՞րն է՝ «թեթև ռոք»-ը շարականի փոխարե՞ն: Անգլերեն կազմած տեքստերը և դրանց թարգմանություննե՞րը: Այդ երբվանի՞ց մեզ համար «բնականը» դարձավ ռոքն ու փոփը՝ մի բան էլ որպես հոգևոր երաժշտություն: Դա էլ են մեզ համոզում դրսից, այն էլ նրանք, որ ոչ մի գաղափար չունեն շարականի ու տաղի, հայ հոգևոր երգի մասին /Կոմիտասի, Եկմալյանի, Նարեկացու, իրենց համար, երևի, բոլորը «կաթոլիկանման բաներ են»/:


Կարևորը «Կոկո Ջամբո» կամ «մայքլ ջեքսն» անունը չի կարևորը, որից կառչում եք, այլ այն, որ ամերիկոսների և եվրոպոսների աղբ երաժշտության ներքո է; Վերևի մեջբերումը Արս83ինն է, ինքը եղել է լսել է տեսել է, իմ ընկերն է: Իր տեսած լսած, պատմածը ինձ լրիվ բավարար է:

----------


## Mogus

> Ես չեմ խելքս հացի հետ կերել որ հաղորդության անվան տակ մասնակցեմ վերևի հղումներում ցուցադրվող ձեր եկեղեցու հիմնադիրի մասնացությամբ վիդեոների նման մասսայական հոգեխանգարման սեանսներին:


Ինձ թվումա ես ինչ որ mix-ա , ռաստոմանյա-ի ու քրիստոնեության  :Smile: 
Տենաս կանեփը ինչովե՞ն ջրում  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Հա հա դուք ձեր փրկության մասին մտածեք. Ընկեք սուտի մուտի բաների հետեվից. 
> Ձեր համարել միհատ *Նեգռ* կամ լավագույն դեպքում *անգլոՍաքս* Առաջնորդ ճարեք թող նեգռական մուղամ կանչի ( Սոուլ ) դուքել ետ մուղամի տակ ախոթեք որ տերը ձեզ փրկի 
> 
> Ախր հասկացեք դուք շաաաատ փոքր եք որ կառծեք թե հենց միհատ աղոտք ասեք Միանգամից Քրիստոսը լսելու է ձեզ 
> 
> Դուք մտածումեք մենակ Ձեր Փրկության, Ձեր ես-ի ու ձեր հոքու մասին. 
> Կներեք բայց իմ՛ Մեղաորիս կառծիքով, Խաչակնքել կամ Չխաչակնքելով չեք Փրկվի.
> ու Սոուլ կամ Բլյուզ երքելնել ընդանրապես կապ չունի ձեր փրկվելու հետ. 
> 
> ...


Ինչպիսի ամպագոռգոռ տպավորիչ խոսքեր...

Մոգուս  սենց մեծ մեծ խոսում ես , սրան, նրան ազգի դավաճան ես հայտարարում, իսկ կասե՞ս թե ինքդ ինչ ես արել ազգիդ համար:  Միգուցե ազգային հերոս ես չգիտենք, որ քեզ այդքան իրավունք ես վերապահում բոլորին սևացնելու: Եթե անգամ մի բան արել ես լավ կլիներ նշեիր այդ մասին: 
Եթե կոնկրետ բաներ գիտես, որ  ԿԽ-ն խանգարում է ազգի բարգավաճմանը, կամ կոնկերետ բանով դավաճանում է, գրի՛ դրանց մասին: Թե չէ քո արտակարգ հայերենով ու ռասիզմով հագեցած մեծածավալը տեքսը անիմսատ է:

Հա ի դեպ նշեմ, որ կարմիրով նշած հատվածդ ճիշտ էր , ի տարբերություն մնացած հատվածների:

----------

Karina (06.03.2009), Mogus (06.03.2009)

----------


## may

> Հա ի դեպ նշեմ, որ կարմիրով նշած հատվածդ ճիշտ էր , ի տարբերություն մնացած հատվածների:


Մնացած հատվածներից որն էր սխալ? Ամինա ջան: Հայոց պատմությունն էլ եք կասկածի տակ առնում?

----------


## Second Chance

> Մնացած հատվածներից որն էր սխալ? Ամինա ջան: Հայոց պատմությունն էլ եք կասկածի տակ առնում?


Իմ մեջմբերած հատվածի մեջ ո՞րն էր հայոց պատմությանը վերաբերվում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մնացած հատվածներից որն էր սխալ? Ամինա ջան: Հայոց պատմությունն էլ եք կասկածի տակ առնում?


Ամինան արդեն պատասխանել է հարցիդ, 
Հայոց պատմությունը ռասիզմ է ու անիմաստ:



> Թե չէ քո արտակարգ հայերենով ու ռասիզմով հագեցած մեծածավալը տեքսը անիմսատ է:

----------

may (06.03.2009)

----------


## may

> Իմ մեջմբերած հատվածի մեջ ո՞րն էր հայոց պատմությանը վերաբերվում:


Հարցս Մոգուսի գրառման պատասխանիդ մասին էր:

----------


## Mogus

> Ինչպիսի ամպագոռգոռ տպավորիչ խոսքեր...
> 
> Մոգուս  սենց մեծ մեծ խոսում ես , սրան, նրան ազգի դավաճան ես հայտարարում, իսկ կասե՞ս թե ինքդ ինչ ես արել ազգիդ համար:  Միգուցե ազգային հերոս ես չգիտենք, որ քեզ այդքան իրավունք ես վերապահում բոլորին սևացնելու: Եթե անգամ մի բան արել ես լավ կլիներ նշեիր այդ մասին: 
> Եթե կոնկրետ բաներ գիտես, որ  ԿԽ-ն խանգարում է ազգի բարգավաճմանը, կամ կոնկերետ բանով դավաճանում է, գրի՛ դրանց մասին: Թե չէ քո արտակարգ հայերենով ու ռասիզմով հագեցած մեծածավալը տեքսը անիմսատ է:
> 
> Հա ի դեպ նշեմ, որ կարմիրով նշած հատվածդ ճիշտ էր , ի տարբերություն մնացած հատվածների:


Ինչ խոսք, հայերենս շատ հարուստա,  :Smile:  չեմ թաքցնում  :Smile:  բայց և կառծումեմ որ Ձեզ պես նրբանկատ ու Բարի Քրիստոնեա-ի հետ շփվելով ավելի կհարստացնեմ, եթե իհարկե չզլանաք միշտ Կարմիր կարմիր նեկեք իմ Ռասիստական գրառումների մեչ առկա տառասխալները. Ու սրա հետ կապված մի առաջարկ ունեմ  :Smile: 
Եկեք միհատ թեմա բացենք, Անունը դնենք "Մոգուսին Հայերեն ենք սովորեցնում ակումբցիներով"  :Wink:  ես չեմ ամաչի  :LOL: , հա բայց մի պայմանով, որ ետ թեման Կրոն Բաժնում բացենք  :Wink:  թե Խի՞ ետ առթեն դուք մտածեք  :Smile: 

ինչ վերաբերումա հակա Ազգային -ին գոյություն ունի մի շաատ հին Կանոն *ԲԱԺԱՆԻՐ ՈՐ ՏԻՐԵՍ*
ու ինչ ազգի մասինա խոսքը՞ ձեր համա՞ր որ միհատել խանգառե՞ք, Կներես Հարգելիս բայց եթե մարդ կայացած ազգային մտածելակերպ ունենա ոչ մի Ըսենց ԿԽ-ների ու ՅՎ-ների գերի չի դառնա,

դեպք եմ պատմում, Իրական, առանց Հրաշքների ու առանց աստծո կամքի,
Հիցունական մի աղանդավոր գառնուկի պատճառով ղարաբաղի 1-ին գծում 12 զոհ. Հայ ջահել երեխեք.

հա մեկել մի հառց եթե կարելիա. Դուք զենք վեռցնումե՞ք թե ձեր աստվածը դեմա դրա՞ն

Քանի դեռ ուզածիս պես չեմ պայքարում ու չեմ տեսնում են պահը թե ոնցեն փախնում հայատանից Ետ Բիզնեսմեն ու Շպիոն հոքեվոր հովիվները ու մյուս բոլլոր հակա հայկական տարրերը, Կարելիա ասել Ոչ մի բանել չեմ արել հայրենիքիս համար.

----------

Monk (07.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ ջան, կարող ես ասել, թե եկեղեցու որ հայրի որ խոսքն է ԽՈՐԹ Կտակարանին?
> Խնդրում եմ կենկրետ պատասխանիր


Մայ ջան. խոսքս հենց կոնկրետ էլ ասել եմ։ ՙեկեղեցու հայր՚անվանման մեջ եմ տեսնում   խորթություն։ և նորից հարցնեմ Ո՞վ է իրավասու կոչվել եկեղեցու հայր  եթե ոչ Աստված։միայն թէ. չեմ ուզում լսել այսպիսի պատասխանՙդե՛ սա այն չէ ինչ որ ասում ենք.կամ.  սա ուրիշ  ձև պետք է հասկանալ և այլն՚ կա ՛ հստակ պատվիրան՛  հայր չկոչվելու .եկեք Աստծո պատվիրանը զանց չանենք։

----------

Karina (06.03.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես չեմ խելքս հացի հետ կերել, որ հաղորդության անվան տակ մասնակցեմ վերևի հղումներում ցուցադրվող ձեր եկեղեցու հիմնադիրի մասնացությամբ վիդեոների նման մասսայական հոգեխանգարման սեանսներին:


Այդտեղ նախ ընդհանրապես հաղորդություն չկա:
Երկրորդ  այդ հղումներում իմ եկեղեցու հիմնադիրը չի: 
Ու ընդհանրապես թե  ինչ նպատակով է արված այդ ծաղրանքով լի տեսահալավակները չգիտեմ/ հատկապես դրանցից մեկը:  Չնայած գիտեմ հենց պարզապես սևացնելու համար է:



> Կարևորը «Կոկո Ջամբո» կամ «մայքլ ջեքսն» անունը չի կարևորը, որից կառչում եք, այլ այն, որ ամերիկոսների և եվրոպոսների աղբ երաժշտության ներքո է; Վերևի մեջբերումը Արս83ինն է, ինքը եղել է լսել է տեսել է, իմ ընկերն է: Իր տեսած լսած, պատմածը ինձ լրիվ բավարար է:


Նախ եթե խոսքը քո ասած երգերի մասին չէ, ապա դա լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է: Ուրիշ հարց է, որ եկեղեցում լսվի ինչ որ ոչ հոգևոր բովանդակությամբ աշխարհիկ երգ , լրիվ ուրիշ որ լինի այլ ոճի հոգևոր երգ: Երաժշտության տեսակը կապ չունի, կարևորը երաժշտությունը Աստծուն մեծարի: Ու այդ երաժշտությունը աղբ չէ ամենևին, այդ բոլոր երգերը սրբության ու Աստծո սիրո մասին են: Ու հաղորդությանն էլ հատուկ երգեր են ընտրվում Հիսուսի մահվան և արյան մասին: Որոնք հիշեցնում են հենց այդ խորհուրդը :
Այնպես էք խոսում կարծես բոլորդ առավոտ- իրիկուն միայն հայկական տաղեր էք լսում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Այդտեղ նախ ընդհանրապես հաղորդություն չկա:
> Երկրորդ այդ հղումներում իմ եկեղեցու հիմնադիրը չի:
> Ու ընդհանրապես թե ինչ նպատակով է արված այդ ծաղրանքով լի տեսահալավակները չգիտեմ/ հատկապես դրանցից մեկը: Չնայած գիտեմ հենց պարզապես սևացնելու համար է:


Առաջին հոլովակը խնդրում եմ շաաաատ ուշադիր նայիր տես էն չաղ-չաղ պապիկն ովա՞: Ու համեմատիր այս պապիկի հետ տես ինէնա թե ոչ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_E._Hagin
Շատ ուրախ եմ որ դուք էլ եք ընդունում, որ սա մեղմ ասած խայտառակություն է: Ու եթե չէիք հասկանում ինչ էր կատարվում ասեմ մարդիկ առանց գինու արբել էին ու իրենց ցույց էին տալիս որ արբած էն Սուրբ հոգուց:



> Նախ եթե խոսքը քո ասած երգերի մասին չէ, ապա դա լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է: Ուրիշ հարց է, որ եկեղեցում լսվի ինչ որ ոչ հոգևոր բովանդակությամբ աշխարհիկ երգ , լրիվ ուրիշ որ լինի այլ ոճի հոգևոր երգ: Երաժշտության տեսակը կապ չունի, կարևորը երաժշտությունը Աստծուն մեծարի: Ու այդ երաժշտությունը աղբ չէ ամենևին, այդ բոլոր երգերը սրբության ու Աստծո սիրո մասին են: Ու հաղորդությանն էլ հատուկ երգեր են ընտրվում Հիսուսի մահվան և արյան մասին: Որոնք հիշեցնում են հենց այդ խորհուրդը :
> Այնպես էք խոսում կարծես բոլորդ առավոտ- իրիկուն միայն հայկական տաղեր էք լսում:


Տաղեր չեմ լսում տանը, բայց ռոք ու փոփ էլ եկեղեցում չեմ լսում:

----------

Monk (07.03.2009)

----------


## Karina

> Տաղեր չեմ լսում տանը, բայց ռոք ու փոփ էլ եկեղեցում չեմ լսում:


Կարդա 150- երորդ սաղմոսը և կհասկանաս, թե ինչպես պետք է իրականում փառաբանել և երկրպագել Աստծուն՝ լարային, փողայի գործիքներով, տավիղով ու քնարով, թմբուկով, պարով....դա Աստվածաշնչում է գրված:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ամինան արդեն պատասխանել է հարցիդ, 
> Հայոց պատմությունը ռասիզմ է ու անիմաստ:


Ի՞նչ հեշտ է չէ զրպարտելը:
Ռասիզմին վերաբերվող բառերը հատուկ հաստ տառերով նշել էի, որպեսզի առավել քան հասկանալի լիներ :Smile:  չնայած հասկացողը առանց դրա էլ գլխի կնկներ:
Բայց արի ու տես այսքանից հետո ինչ են ասում, նման թյուրիմացության արդյունք է նաև այս ողջ մեղադրանքները ավետարանականների հասցեին: Կարելի պարզապես պարզ հետևություն անել,  որ այս սկզբունքով է մեկնաբանվում ամենինինչ:



Մայ ջան, ես Մոգուսի ոչ ամբողջ գրառումն էի մեջ բերել, եթե նկատել ես :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կարդա 150- երորդ սաղմոսը և կհասկանաս, թե ինչպես պետք է իրականում փառաբանել և երկրպագել Աստծուն՝ լարային, փողայի գործիքներով, տավիղով ու քնարով, թմբուկով, պարով....դա Աստվածաշնչում է գրված:


Ապրեք շատ գեղեցիկ ձևով շրջանցեցիք գրառմանս առաջին մասը  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ի՞նչ հեշտ է չէ զրպարտելը:
> Ռասիզմին վերաբերվող բառերը հատուկ հաստ տառերով նշել էի, որպեսզի առավել քան հասկանալի լիներ չնայած հասկացողը առանց դրա էլ գլխի կնկներ:
> Բայց արի ու տես այսքանից հետո ինչ են ասում, նման թյուրիմացության արդյունք է նաև այս ողջ մեղադրանքները ավետարանականների հասցեին: Կարելի պարզապես պարզ հետևություն անել,  որ այս սկզբունքով է մեկնաբանվում ամենինինչ:
> 
> Մայ ջան, ես Մոգուսի ոչ ամբողջ գրառումն էի մեջ բերել, եթե նկատել ես


Ես վարվեցի նույն կերպ ինչ դուք Մոգուսի գրառմանը՝ պիտակելով այն ամբողջությամբ «ռասիզմով լեցուն երկար անիմաստ տեքստ»: Միթե մինիմում գրառման երկրերդ կեսում որևէ արժեքավոր միտք, էլ չեմ ասում որ դա Հայաստանի պատմության փառավոր էջերից մեկի նկարագրությունն էր: Ու այն ամբողջությամբ պիտակեցիք անիմաստ գրառում:

----------

Monk (07.03.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Կարդա 150- երորդ սաղմոսը և կհասկանաս, թե ինչպես պետք է իրականում փառաբանել և երկրպագել Աստծուն՝ լարային, փողայի գործիքներով, տավիղով ու քնարով, թմբուկով, պարով....դա Աստվածաշնչում է գրված:


 Եթե ամեն ինչ այդքան ուղիղ իմաստով եք ըմբռնում, ապա թույլ տվեք հարցնել, իսկ էլեկտրոնային գործիքներ (ионика) կամ ժամանակակից Sound Forge-ով ստացված «ցքը-ցքը-ցքը»  :Smile:  տակտը ինչո՞ւ եք օգտագործում, չէ որ այդ մասին այդ սաղմոսում չկա:  :Think: 

 Հերիք է ամեն ինչ մեկնաբանեք, ինչպես որ ձեռք է տալիս:  Հոգևոր երաժշտությունը թո'ղ լինի իր տեղում, դասականը իր, մնացած ոճերը իր, բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, երբ իոնիկայով կամ այլ ժամանակակից գործիքով, լրիվ ուրիշ ոճի մեջ մեկը Աստծուն «փառաբանում» է, հիմա կասեք ինչ կապ ունի ինչ գործիքի երաժշտության տակ ենք Աստծուն «փառաբանում», քույրիկս դե որ այդպես է Թաթուլը, Վլեն ու մնացյալ ռաբիզամուղամները երգեր ունեն, որ միայն Աստծո մասին է: Դրանք էլ եք լսու՞մ ու դրա տակ փառաբանում:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Second Chance

> ինչ վերաբերումա հակա Ազգային -ին գոյություն ունի մի շաատ հին Կանոն *ԲԱԺԱՆԻՐ ՈՐ ՏԻՐԵՍ*
> ու ինչ ազգի մասինա խոսքը՞ ձեր համա՞ր որ միհատել խանգառե՞ք, Կներես Հարգելիս բայց եթե մարդ կայացած ազգային մտածելակերպ ունենա ոչ մի Ըսենց ԿԽ-ների ու ՅՎ-ների գերի չի դառնա,
> 
> դեպք եմ պատմում, Իրական, առանց Հրաշքների ու առանց աստծո կամքի,
> Հիցունական մի աղանդավոր գառնուկի պատճառով ղարաբաղի 1-ին գծում 12 զոհ. Հայ ջահել երեխեք.
> 
> հա մեկել մի հառց եթե կարելիա. Դուք զենք վեռցնումե՞ք թե ձեր աստվածը դեմա դրա՞ն
> 
> Քանի դեռ ուզածիս պես չեմ պայքարում ու չեմ տեսնում են պահը թե ոնցեն փախնում հայատանից Ետ Բիզնեսմեն ու Շպիոն հոքեվոր հովիվները ու մյուս բոլլոր հակա հայկական տարրերը, Կարելիա ասել Ոչ մի բանել չեմ արել հայրենիքիս համար.


Գիտես Մուգուս գնալով զարմանում եմ թե մարդիկ ինչու են մի բանից անտեղյակ պնդումներ շարունակում անել: Դու անգամ չես տարբերում Եհովայի վկաներին քրիստոնայաներից: Շատ ցավալի է գիտես դու ուղղակի անտեղյակ _կրակում ես_, առանց փաստերի ամենինչ խառնում իրար...
Եհովայի վկաները  ըդհանրապես կապ չունեն  ավետարանական քրիստոնյաների հետ:  Ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ, որ ավետարանան հավատացյալները այդ թվում/ և հիսունակաները ԿԽ-ն/  ուղղադավան քրիստոնայաներ են որոնք ընդունում են Նիկեան հավատո հանգանակը: Որոնք հավատում են Սուրբ երրերդությանը և այլն: Ու ըստ ավետարանի փրկված են քանի որ ընդունում են Հիսուսին որպես ճշմարիտ Աստված և փրկիչ : Իսկ այս կամ այն ավանդական կամ այլ անհամաձայնություններն ու տարբերությունները ինչպիսիք են օրինակ խաչակնքվելը, մոմ վառելը, կամ երաժշտության տեսակ ընդհանրապես պատճառ չեն կարող լինել աղանդ համարելու:

Այսքանը քեզ ի գիտություն Մոգուս ջան :Smile: : 

Իսկ այն որ քո ազգի բազում զավակների  ամբարո, թմրամոլ, հարբեցող կյանքերը փոխվում են այդ եկեղեցիների միջոցով, դառնում օրինապահ ընտանիքի անդամներ ու երկրի քաղաքացիներ, - դա արդեն դու դատիր նպաստ է ազգիդ թե վնաս:

----------


## may

> Մայ ջան. խոսքս հենց կոնկրետ էլ ասել եմ։ ՙեկեղեցու հայր՚անվանման մեջ եմ տեսնում խորթություն


ՀԱՅՐ բառն օգտագործվում է 
1. Աստծուն բնորոշելու համար, Նրա հոգատարությունը և սերը  մատնացույց անելով(օրինակ Տերունական աղոթքի մեջ): 
2. Առաջնորդին, ուսուցանողին, Աստծու խոսքը մեզ փոխանցողին բնորոշելու համար (Ա. Կորնթ. 10.1; Հռոմ.4.14; Ա Թես. 2.11 և այլն):
3. Մեր ֆիզիկական ծնողին (կարող ենք տեսնել յուրաքանչյուրի Ծննդականում ՀԱՅՐԱՆՈՒՆ բառը): 
4. Մյուս իմասներին կարող ես ծանոթանալ բառարաններում:




> չեմ ուզում լսել այսպիսի պատասխանՙդե՛ սա այն չէ ինչ որ ասում ենք.կամ. սա ուրիշ ձև պետք է հասկանալ և այլն՚


Եթե բառացի հասկանանք, ինչպես դու ես հորդորում, ուրեմն պետք է աշխարհի բոլոր հայրերին  նոր տերմինով դիմենք? :Wink: 




> կա ՛ հստակ պատվիրան՛ հայր չկոչվելու .եկեք Աստծո պատվիրանը զանց չանենք։


Ուրեմն Պողոս առաքյալը բազմիցս զանց է առել այս պատվիրանը (տես մեջբերված հատվածները):
Միայն  թե չասես` դա ուրիշ իմաստ ունի և այլն :Smile: 




> Ո՞վ է իրավասու կոչվել եկեղեցու հայր եթե ոչ Աստված


Նա, ով իր կյանքն է նվիրում Աստծուն, Նրա խոսքի քարոզչությանը` մարդկանց առաջնորդելով դեպի *Երկնավոր Հայրը*, թարգմանելով Սուրբ գիրքը, բացատրելով այն, իր բարի վարքով օրինակ դառնալով հավատացյալների համար, հանապազ աղոթելով իմ պես մեղավորների փրկության համար: Դեռ երկար կարելի է խոսել, բայց եթե մտքիտ տեղ լինի, այսքանն էլ բավական է:

Հիմա խնդրում եմ ասա, թե ինչպես են կոչվում Ազատ եկեղեցիների առաջնորդները, և ովքեր են իրավասու այդ կոչումներն ստանալու?

----------

karina13 (09.03.2009), Monk (07.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> 1. Աստծուն բնորոշելու համար, Նրա հոգատարությունը և սերը  մատնացույց անելով(օրինակ Տերունական աղոթքի մեջ): 
> 2. Առաջնորդին, ուսուցանողին, Աստծու խոսքը մեզ փոխանցողին բնորոշելու համար (Ա. Կորնթ. 10.1; Հռոմ.4.14; Ա Թես. 2.11 և այլն):
> 3. Մեր ֆիզիկական ծնողին (կարող ենք տեսնել յուրաքանչյուրի Ծննդականում ՀԱՅՐԱՆՈՒՆ բառը): 
> 4. Մյուս իմասներին կարող ես ծանոթանալ բառարաններում:?


Մայ ջան.հուսով եմ մեր զրույցը ծաղրի չես վերածում։ իմ ասածը ՙհոգևոր հայրերի՚ մասին է .իսկ դու ինձ  բառարանի տեղն ե՞ս ցույց տալիս։  միթէ՞ ես ասեցի. որ մարմնավոր  հորը պետք չէ հայր անվանել ՝իհարկե պետք  է։և քո նշած մեջբերումներում էլ Պողոս առաքյալը հենց  մարմնավոր հայրերին՝այսինքն նախնիներին ի նկատի ունի։ասածիս որպես հիմնավորում հիշեցնեմ.որ Մովսեսի ժամանակ եկեղեցի հասկացողություն չի եղել. առավել  ևս  եկեղեցու հայրեր հասկացողություն։



> Հիմա խնդրում եմ ասա, թե ինչպես են կոչվում Ազատ եկեղեցիների առաջնորդները, և ովքեր են իրավասու այդ կոչումներն ստանալու?


ինչպես բազմաթիվ տեղեր նշվում է գործք առաքելոցում՝ բոլոր եկեղեցու անդամնեը Քրիստոսով ՝քույրեր և եղբայրներ են։ իսկ  եկեղեցու սպասավորները նույնպես  անվանվում են ըստ  գրվածքի՝  սարկավագներ.հովիվներ .երեցներ.....։

----------


## may

> Մայ ջան.հուսով եմ մեր զրույցը ծաղրի չես վերածում։


Բնավ ոչ.




> իմ ասածը ՙհոգևոր հայրերի՚ մասին է


Քիչ առաջ հարցնում էիր <<Եկեղեցական հայր>> բառակապակցության մասին, հիմա ասում ես <<Հոգևոր հայր>>: Խնդրում եմ հստակեցրու:




> եկեղեցու սպասավորները նույնպես անվանվում են ըստ գրվածքի՝ սարկավագներ.հովիվներ .երեցներ


Շնորհակալ եմ հարցիս առաջին մասին պատասխանելու համար, խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր նաև երկրորդ մասին.  <<ովքեր են իրավասու այդ կոչումներն ստանալու?>>

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Քիչ առաջ հարցնում էիր <<Եկեղեցական հայր>> բառակապակցության մասին, հիմա ասում ես <<Հոգևոր հայր>>: Խնդրում եմ հստակեցրու:


երկուսն էլ կարելի է քննարկել։ կարծում եմ այս երկու խմբերի մեջ շատ տարբերություններ չկան։


> Շնորհակալ եմ հարցիս առաջին մասին պատասխանելու համար, խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր նաև երկրորդ մասին.  <<ովքեր են իրավասու այդ կոչումներն ստանալու?>>


ովքեր որ Հոգու առաջնորդություն ունեն.ովքեր որ .որոշել են սպասավորություն անելու  և վերջապես՝  ովքեր որ կանչված են այդ կոչումներին։

----------


## may

> երկուսն էլ կարելի է քննարկել


Սիրով:




> կարծում եմ այս երկու խմբերի մեջ շատ տարբերություններ չկան


Եկեղեցական հայրեր համարվում են եկեղեցական այն սպասավորները, ովքեր կարևոր դեր են ունեցել եկեղեցական դոգմաների հստակեցման (Տիեզերական ժողովներ), Սուրբ Գրքի կանոնի կազմելու, աստվածապաշտական ծեսերը կարգավորելու մեջ: Այս կոչումը տրվել է ուղղափառ դավանություն, վարքի սրբություն և ապրած ժամանակի հնություն ունեցող անձանց (եթե թերի բան եմ գրել, խնդրում եմ լրացրեք):

Իսկ Հոգևոր հայրեր են համարվում եկեղեցական սպասավորները, որոնք ունեն հոգևոր պատրաստվածություն և կարող են հավատացյալի համար լինել հոգևոր խորհրդատու, հոգալ հավատացյալների հոգևոր պետքերը (ինչպես ծնողը կհոգա զավակի պետքերը):

Փորձեցի համառոտ պատասխանել:




> ովքեր որ Հոգու առաջնորդություն ունեն


Ով է որոշում, որ այսինչը Հոգու առաջնորդություն ունի, այսինչը չունի?




> ովքեր որ .որոշել են սպասավորություն անելու


Արդյոք սա ենթադրում է, որ ամեն որոշող կարող է սպասավոր դառնալ?




> ովքեր որ կանչված են այդ կոչումներին


Գուցե կրկնվում է հարցս. ինչպես է որոշվում, որ <<կանչվածների>> ցանկը???

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եկեղեցական հայրեր համարվում են եկեղեցական այն սպասավորները, ովքեր կարևոր դեր են ունեցել եկեղեցական դոգմաների հստակեցման (Տիեզերական ժողովներ), Սուրբ Գրքի կանոնի կազմելու, աստվածապաշտական ծեսերը կարգավորելու մեջ: Այս կոչումը տրվել է ուղղափառ դավանություն, վարքի սրբություն և ապրած ժամանակի հնություն ունեցող անձանց (եթե թերի բան եմ գրել, խնդրում եմ լրացրեք):
> 
> Իսկ Հոգևոր հայրեր են համարվում եկեղեցական սպասավորները, որոնք ունեն հոգևոր պատրաստվածություն և կարող են հավատացյալի համար լինել հոգևոր խորհրդատու, հոգալ հավատացյալների հոգևոր պետքերը (ինչպես ծնողը կհոգա զավակի պետքերը):
> 
> Փորձեցի համառոտ պատասխանել:???


Մայ ջան .ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն պատասխանիդ համար.բայց ինձ մոտ ոչ թէ հարցեր էին այլ առարկություններ։ քո նշած  պատասխանը իհարկե ես գիտեմ. իմ ասելիքը կայանում է նրանում որ  ՙհոգևոր հայր ՚ևՙեկեղեցու հայր՚ անվանումները ոչ սուրբ գրային են։




> Ով է որոշում, որ այսինչը Հոգու առաջնորդություն ունի, այսինչը չունի????


մի նեղացիր.բայց կարծես կտակարանից անտեղյակ մարդու հարց տաս։
Սուրբ Հոգին ունի մի շարք պարգևներ և շնորհներ՝  մարգարեության.բժշկության. յեզուների.իմաստության  ....պարգևներ.   որոնցով էլ առաջնորդվելով. եկեղեցին ձեռնադրություն է կատարում։




> Արդյոք սա ենթադրում է, որ ամեն որոշող կարող է սպասավոր դառնալ????


իհարկէ ոչ։ ամենաթեթև սպասավորության համար անգամ մանրաձննին քննում են տվյալ թեկնածուի  վարքը։ (միայն չասես թէ ով է քննում :Jpit: 



> Գուցե կրկնվում է հարցս. ինչպես է որոշվում, որ <<կանչվածների>> ցանկը???


Տիրոջ խոսքերն ենՙիմ ոչխարները իմ ճայնը կլսեն՚ և ձայնը լսելով ու մտնելով եկեղեցի  . մարդիք ցուցաբերում են անմնացորդ նվիրում  և  իրենց գործերով  ամրապնդում այն։ 
ըստ դրա էլ պարզվում է  թէ ով է կոչված  սպասավորության

----------


## Կտրուկ

> [B] Գուցե մի քիչ զարմանալի կամ անսպասելի կլինի ձեզ համար, երբ նկատեք նույն երևույթը ոչ քրիստոնեական կրոններում և կրոնական ուղղություններում, անգամ շամանական և սատանայապաշտական կրոնական համակարգերում:


ես էլ. հիշեցման կարգով. թույլ տվեք ասեմ.որ սատանան՝բանսարկուն և մեծ կեղծարարը. իր պաշտոնը չի փոխել և  հաճախ հանդես է գալիս լուսո հրեշտակի կերպարանքով ինչպես նաև լեզուների շնորհը կեղծելով։ բայց սա հիմք վերցնել և ձեր անվանակարգած ՙՀիսունականներ՚ ին անվանել  (ՄեՂԱ) սատանիստներ՝ մեծ   համարձակություն է պետք։լավ .իսկ էդ մարդիք.է՞լ ինչ սատանություններով են հայտնի։եթէ չարի ոգին է գործում այնտեղ.անհնար է որ միայն յեզուներով պրծնեին։
ի միջայլոց Հիսուսին էլ ասացին որ քո մեջ դև կա։և այստեղ կատարվում է Տիրոջ խոսքը որ ՙԻնչպես որ ինձ հետ վարվեցին.նույնն էլ ձեզ են անելու՚։

----------

Karina (09.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> համ էլ առաջարկում եմ բոլոր Քրիստոս դավանողներին հեռու մնալ այս թեմայից։վեճերն ու հակառակությունները Աստվածահաճո գործ չեն։ այս թեման  տիպիկ կռվախնձոր է .որը վայել չէ մեզ. նամանավանդ անհավատների առաջ։քանի որ. ում դու ես համարում աղանդ.ինքն էլ քեզ է համարում։ իսկ որոշողն Աստված է։ ուզում եմ նշել մի  հանգամանք՝ ամենալավ եկեղեցուց կլինեն կորսվածներ և ամենավատ եկեղեցուց  կլինեն որոշ փրկվածներ։


և ինչից որ զգուշանում էի՝ կարծես կատարվեց :Sad: 
 :Sad:

----------


## may

> Մայ ջան .ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն պատասխանիդ համար.բայց ինձ մոտ ոչ թէ հարցեր էին այլ առարկություններ։ քո նշած պատասխանը իհարկե ես գիտեմ. իմ ասելիքը կայանում է նրանում որ ՙհոգևոր հայր ՚ևՙեկեղեցու հայր՚ անվանումները ոչ սուրբ գրային են։


Ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ քեզանից. իսկ ոչ սուրբգրային լինել չլինելու թեման շոշափվել է նախորդ էջերում մյուս քննարկողների կողմից:




> մի նեղացիր.բայց կարծես կտակարանից անտեղյակ մարդու հարց տաս


Չեմ նեղանում, անհոգ եղիր :Wink: 




> պարգևներ. որոնցով էլ առաջնորդվելով. եկեղեցին ձեռնադրություն է կատարում։


սրա վերաբերյալ էլ առարկություն ունեմ, բայց անցած լինի:




> ամենաթեթև սպասավորության համար անգամ մանրաձննին քննում են տվյալ թեկնածուի վարքը


Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե տաս այս ՄԵԹՈԴԻ կատարման սուրբգրային հիմքը (քեզանից եմ սովորել :Jpit: :




> միայն չասես թէ ով է քննում


ասեմ, էլի~~~ :Xeloq: . ով է քննում?

----------


## ars83

> Ես որ աղոթում եմ Հիսուսը արդեն գիտի, թե արդյո՞ք ես Իր խաչը, որն իմ փրկությունն է, ես պահում եմ իմ սրտում և մտքում. անհրաժեշտություն չեմ տեսնում դա ցույց տալ այն Աստծուն, ով տեսնում է և գիտի իմ սիրտը, ով ամենագետ է:


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ընդհանրապես չաղոթել, չէ՞ որ _«ձեր Հայրը գիտէ, թէ ինչ է ձեզ պէտք, նախքան որ դուք նրանից մի բան ուզէք»_ (Մատթ. Զ 8): Բայց և՛ դուք, և՛ ես գիտենք, որ նման տրամաբանությամբ չի կարելի այս մեջբերումը մեկնաբանել: Եվս մի բան ավելացնեմ, որ խաչակնքումը ոչ միայն «Աստծուն որևէ բան ցույց տալ է», այլև սեփական անձին փրկության ճանապարհը հիշեցնելեը, այն է՝ ինքնազրկանք, բարիք գործել, հրաժարվել կրքերից,  հետևել Քրիստոսի պատվիրաններին, և այլն: /«ով իր խաչը ճվերցնի և չգա Իմ ետևից...»/




> Իսկ ձեզ անձամբ ի՞նչ ԿԽ-ում խաչակնքվում են թե ոչ: Դուք էլ կարող եք հանգիստ ձեր Աստվածապաշտությունով ապրել:


Ինձ շատ բան, քանի որ ԿԽ-ին անդամակցում են իմ հայրենակիցները, ԿԽ օտարածին ուսմունքի միջոցով անտարբեր կամ բացասական վերաբերմունք է ձևավոևվում իմ ազգի հոգևոր մշակույթի վերաբերյալ, այն փոխարինվում է որ հոգևորով:




> Այո, եթե այդպես լիներ այդպես էլ գրված կլիներ ու մի տեղ չեր գրված լինի դրա մասին այլ մի քանի:


Աստվածաշունչը լավ ուսումնասիրած մարդը գիտի, որ կան բաներ, որոնք մեկ անգամ են գրված Աստվածաշնչում, սակայն մտնում են քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի հիմնարար դրույթների շարքը: Օրինակ՝ /ԿԽ կողմից արհամարհվող/ խոստովանության կարգը սահմանվում է Հակոբոս առաքյալի թղթում գրված հրահանգի վրա /«միմյանց խոստովոնեցեք ձեր մեղքերը»/: Նույն թղթի հիման վրա է կատարվում հիվանդության ժամանակ հիվանդի օծման կարգը՝ երեցին կամ քահանային հիվանդի մոտ հրավիրելով /գործում է ԿԽ-ում: Ի դեպ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես միևնույն թղթում պատվիրված հրահանգներից մեկը գործում է ԿԽ-ում, մյուսը՝ ոչ  :Think: / Սրանց մասին Աստվածաշնչում որևէ այլ հղում չկա:
Ինչ վերաբերում է խաչակնքմանը, ապա ես մեկից ավելի հիմքեր բերեցի Աստվածաշնչից, բայց դուք չեք հավատում: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չեք հավատում: Որովհետև Խաչը ԿԽ-ում քարոզվում է որպես պատժի և մահվան գործիք, այլ ոչ փրկության: *Սա զուտ ծեսերի տարբերություն չէ, ինչպես փորձում է ներկայացնել խարիզմատիզմը այլ դավանանքի:* Փրկությունն էլ /որը, ի դեպ էլի ուրիշ կերպով է ընկալվում/ բարգավաճ կյանքն է՝ ուրախության, առողջ և անհոգ, «արքայական» կյանքի մեջ, ինչը, անշուշտ, Խաչի հետ կապ չունի: Ցավալի է, իհարկե:




> Հավատքը շատ ավելին է, քան եկեղացական ավանդույթը:


 Եկեղեցական ավանդույթը հիմնված է հավատքի վրա, ուղղված է նրա ամրացմանը և կոչված է օգնել հավատացյալին մղել «բարի պատերազմը» /Բ Տիմոթ. Դ 7/:

----------


## ars83

> Հա ի դեպ նշեմ, որ կարմիրով նշած հատվածդ ճիշտ էր , ի տարբերություն մնացած հատվածների:


Ամինա, ներողություն, բայց սա արդեն սահմանակից է ցինիզմին: Խոսքը գնում է մարդկանց մասին, որոնք, եթե իրենց կյանքերը չտային, այսօր մենք, միգուցե, ընդհանրապես չլինեինք, կամ խոսեինք թուրքերեն և ոչ քրիստոնեությունից: Տարրական հարգանքը նրանց սխրանքի հանդեպ անտեսելով, գրում եք՝ «ի տարբերություն մնացած հատվածների...»: Մնացած հատվածի ո՞ր մասն եք ակնարկում, որ մեր հայրերը փրկե՞լ են մեզ: Որ գրված լիներ «Աստված փրկել է նրանց միջոցով», չէ՞իք առարկի: Քրիստոնեությւոնը վերացական բան չէ, մարդ չի նստում տանը պատերազմի ժամանակ ու հանկարծ հայտնվում ապահով տեղում. այս մարդիկ իրենց ժողովրդին են պաշտպանել՝ գործով ապացուցել են իրենց հավատքը առ Աստված: Գրված է՝ *մի սպանիր*: Եթե կարող տղամարդը պատերազմի ժամանակ չի դուրս գալիս պաշտպանելու իր ընտանիքն ու ազգը, նա դառնում է նրանց _սպանության մասնակից_ և խախտում նշված պատվիրանը:

Եթէ մէկն ասի, թէ սիրում է Աստծուն, եւ ատի իր եղբօրը, սուտ է խօսում. ով չի սիրում իր եղբօրը, որին տեսնում է, ինչպէ՞ս կարող է սիրել Աստծուն, որին չի տեսել։ Եւ նրանից ունենք այս պատուիրանը՝ ով սիրում է Աստծուն, նա պէտք է սիրի նաեւ իր եղբօրը։  (Ա Հովհ Դ 20, 21)
Կարելի՞ է, արդյոք, ժխտել, որ մեր հայրերը սիրել են իրենց մերձավորներին, եթե համաձայն են եղել կյանքից հրաժարվելու հանուն նրանց: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա ըստ Հովհաննես առաքյալի՝ նրանք սիրել են Աստծուն: Այդպես չէ՞:

----------

Monk (07.03.2009)

----------


## Monk

> ես էլ. հիշեցման կարգով. թույլ տվեք ասեմ.որ սատանան՝բանսարկուն և մեծ կեղծարարը. իր պաշտոնը չի փոխել և  հաճախ հանդես է գալիս լուսո հրեշտակի կերպարանքով ինչպես նաև լեզուների շնորհը կեղծելով։ բայց սա հիմք վերցնել և ձեր անվանակարգած ՙՀիսունականներ՚ ին անվանել  (ՄեՂԱ) սատանիստներ՝ մեծ   համարձակություն է պետք։լավ .իսկ էդ մարդիք.է՞լ ինչ սատանություններով են հայտնի։եթէ չարի ոգին է գործում այնտեղ.անհնար է որ միայն յեզուներով պրծնեին։
> ի միջայլոց Հիսուսին էլ ասացին որ քո մեջ դև կա։և այստեղ կատարվում է Տիրոջ խոսքը որ ՙԻնչպես որ ինձ հետ վարվեցին.նույնն էլ ձեզ են անելու՚։


Օօօ, վերջապես գոնե մեկը պատիվ համարեց նվաստիս գրառումը նկատել: Ինչ խոսք, դրա համար էլ եմ շնորհակալ  :Smile: 
Կտրուկ ջան, ես ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան անվանել եմ? Ես ուղղակի խորհուրդ եմ տվել ինքուրույն և սթափ հայացքով ուսումնասիրել այն, ինչը կազմում է տվյալ ուղղությունների առանցքային երևույթը: Ինքնուրույն, օբյեկտիվ, առանց որևէ քարոզչի, եկեղեցականի, վերապատվելիի, չգիտեմ էլ ում գրածների, ասածների, ներշնչածի: Աստված մեզ ստեղծել է ազատ մտածողությամբ և ազատ կամքով: Ուրեմն օգտվենք այդ մեծագույն շնորհից մեր ճանապարհը ընտրելիս և ճանաչելիս: Այն, ինչը մեծագույն չարիք է տվյալ կազմակերպություններում, տոտալ վերահսկողությունն է մարդի մտքի ու կամքի վրա, երբ մարդը կարծում է, թե իր քարոզածն ու դավանածը սեփական ընտրությունն է: Ես իրավունք չունեմ ոչ մեկին մեղադրելու, որ նա անդամակցում է այս կամ այն կազմակերպությանը: Միակ բանը, որ կցանկանայի, այն է, որ մարդը գոնե լիարժեք պատկերացում ունենա, թե ինչի հետևից է գնում: Մի գուցե արժե մի կողմ դնել ավելորդ համառությունը` ամեն գնով սեփական ասածը առաջ տանելու, և ավելորդ ինքնասիրությունը` թե դու ով ես եղել, որ մի հատ էլ խրատներ ես կարդում գլխներիս: 
Ես ասել եմ, որ անպտուղ վիճաբանությունները չեն գրավում ինձ: Եվ ոչ էլ նպատակս այն բավարավածությունն է, թե տեսեք-տեսեք, Մոնկը հաղթեց բանավեճում: Ես հաճախ եմ կիսատ թողնում բանավեճերը, երբ այն արդեն վեր է ածվում սեփական գերազանցության ապացուցման մրցավազքի: Ֆորումում ես հայտնվել եմ առաջին հերթին իբրև հոգևորական` ամենաչնչին օգտակարություն բերելու այդ գծով: Տվյալ դեպքում ես խորհուրդ տվեցի ամբողջովին ուսումնասիրել գլոսսոլալիան: Թե կհետևեք այդ խորհուրդին կամ հետևուլուց հետո ինչպես կվարվեք, դա արդեն իմ գործը չէ:

----------

karina13 (09.03.2009), Mogus (07.03.2009)

----------


## Mogus

> Գիտես Մուգուս գնալով զարմանում եմ թե մարդիկ ինչու են մի բանից անտեղյակ պնդումներ շարունակում անել: Դու անգամ չես տարբերում Եհովայի վկաներին քրիստոնայաներից: Շատ ցավալի է գիտես դու ուղղակի անտեղյակ _կրակում ես_, առանց փաստերի ամենինչ խառնում իրար...
> Եհովայի վկաները  ըդհանրապես կապ չունեն  ավետարանական քրիստոնյաների հետ:  Ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ, որ ավետարանան հավատացյալները այդ թվում/ և հիսունակաները ԿԽ-ն/  ուղղադավան քրիստոնայաներ են որոնք ընդունում են Նիկեան հավատո հանգանակը: Որոնք հավատում են Սուրբ երրերդությանը և այլն: Ու ըստ ավետարանի փրկված են քանի որ ընդունում են Հիսուսին որպես ճշմարիտ Աստված և փրկիչ : Իսկ այս կամ այն ավանդական կամ այլ անհամաձայնություններն ու տարբերությունները ինչպիսիք են օրինակ խաչակնքվելը, մոմ վառելը, կամ երաժշտության տեսակ ընդհանրապես պատճառ չեն կարող լինել աղանդ համարելու:
> 
> Այսքանը քեզ ի գիտություն Մոգուս ջան: 
> 
> Իսկ այն որ քո ազգի բազում զավակների  ամբարո, թմրամոլ, հարբեցող կյանքերը փոխվում են այդ եկեղեցիների միջոցով, դառնում օրինապահ ընտանիքի անդամներ ու երկրի քաղաքացիներ, - դա արդեն դու դատիր նպաստ է ազգիդ թե վնաս:


Նախ ասեմ որ շատ լավ եմ տարբերում իրական Քրիստոնեաներին մյուս բոլլոր աղավաղումներից. Ու եթե զայրույթտ մի կողմ դրած կարթաիր են իմ նացիոնոլիստական ու քերականական սխալներով լի գրառումը. Ապա կհասկանաիր թե ես ինչ ինկատի ունեմ, ասելով իրական քրիստոնեա.

Ուրեմն մի պահ պատկերացնենք թե ես ֆոռում ում, մենք քննարկում ենք ոչ թե ես թեման, այլ ասենք Գյուղատնտեսությունից որեվիցե մի  ճուղ, ու դու ել Amina ջան հեչ ել աղանդավոր չես ( խնդրումեմ չնեղանալ նման ձևակերպումից), ու ես ել ընդանրապես նացիոնալիստ չեմ. Իսկ քննարկման առարկան ել ասենք ինչ որ գյուղատնտեսական ճուղ է. 
Ու դու շատ սիրելով Այծիկներին. Պնդում ես որ պետքե զարգացնել հենց այտ ուղղությունը , քանզի այծերը լավ կաթեն տալիս ու նրանց կաթից շատ համեղ պանիր են ստանում. 
Իսկ ես որպես մի պռակտիկ ու անհամ հաշվետար, քեզ ասում եմ որ 
–*Մանր Յեղջերավոր աննասունը շատ դժվար է պահել մեր կլիմայական պայմաններում ու ես ճիշտ եմ գտննում որ պետք է զարգացնել խաղողագործությունը.* 

Մենակ անկեղծ ելի , եսքանից հետո դու կասե՞ս թե , ես ինչ նագրագետ հաշվետար ես. Այծը ու ոչխարը իրարից չես տարբերում. 

Մեկել խնդրում եմ ելի, իմ հարցը անպատասխան մի թող. Ձեր արական սեռի աղանդակիցները բանակ գնում ե՞ն, ձեռքները զենք վեռցնում ե՞ն.

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան որ իմ ազգի բազում զավակների ամբարո, թմրամոլ, հարբեցող կյանքերը փոխվում են այդ եկեղեցիների միջոցով, դառնում օրինապահ ընտանիքի անդամներ ու երկրի քաղաքացիներ, 
Ես ամենայն Պատասխանատցությամբ ասում եմ, որ իմ ազգին անուղեն ու զոմբիացված զավակներ պետք չեն. Որոնք բանակեն գալիս, ասելով թե իմ աստվածը ինձ չի թողնում ես զենք վերցնեմ. Պետք չեն տենց զավակներ ում որ ուղեղը անիմաստ է տրված, քանզի իրանք շատ երջանիկ ու օրինապաշտ կապրեյին եվ լոք միայն ողնուղեղի հույսին.
Ես եմ բանակում իմ աչքով տեսել ետ քո օրինապաշտ Հիսունականներին, որոնց ներկայութունը ավելի շատ թուքին եր օգուտ քանց թե հային. Քանզի հայ բանակի համար անիմաստ սպառիչներ եին ու անիմաստ ուտողներ! Վեշ!... որոնց վրա երբեմն հույս դնելով զոհեր ենք ունեցել.
Իսկ հարբեցող ու թմրամոլ Ազգի զավակները դու չեսել պատկերացնի թե ինչ պատասխանատվությամբ եին պահակակետ գնում.

----------

Ձայնալար (07.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան.3 պետք չէ ամեն ինչ մարմնավոր ձևով հասկանալ։


Բայց համաձայնվենք, որ մարմնավորն անշուշտ մեխծագույն սիրո դրսևորում է այս դեպքում: Թե չէ կստացվի, որ Քրիստոսի զոհն էլ պետք է «այլաբանորեն ընկալել», ու այդտեղ ամբողջ քրիստոնեական հավատքը դատարկ կդառնա:




> իսկ ո՞վ է իմ բարեկամը  եթէ ոչ  բարի Սամարացին ՝այսինքն  հենց Քրիստոս(կամ Քրիստոսինները)։


Քրիստոսն օրենքը ամփոփեց երկու պատվիրանի մեջ, որոնցից երկրորդն էր՝ սիրիր մերձավորիդ: Մերձավորս իմ ժողովուրդն է, որի մեջ բնակվում ենք: Արի սա էլ չվերածենք այլաբանության /վատ հետևանքներ է ունենում, օրինակ՝ մարդիկ սրտացավ են դառնում Չինաստանի որբերի նկատմամբ՝ անտեսելով սեփական երկրի որբատները/: Քրիստոնյայի համար մերձավոր = բարեկամ /ինչպես Քրիստոս հրեաներին ասաց՝ դուք բոլորդ եղբայրներ եք:/




> իսկ ինչու՞ չես շարունակել  քո մեջբերումը ՝ դուք իմ բարեկամներն եք. եթե մնաք իմ պատվիրանների մեջ։


 Լավ եք արել, որ շարունակել եք: Այս մասից երևում է, որ նահատակված սուրբերը Քրիստոսի բարեկամներն են, քանի որ կատարել են նրա պատվիրանը:




> և անդրադառնալով ռազմական սուրբերին.


Ես կասեի նահատակ կամ մարտիրոս:




> ուզում եմ հարցնել.ՙ ովքեր զոհվեցին հանուն հայրենիքի ՝վերցրինք ու սուրբ կարգեցինք. լավ .բա  նրանք. ում  որ բախտը ժպտացել և ողջ էր թողել ՝նրանք ինչո՞վ են մեղավոր.  որ չեն զոհվել։ եկեք նրանց էլ կենդանի սուրբեր նշանակենք։


Ամենքին՝ իր կարողությունների չափով է տրվում ամեն նեղությունը, բայց բոլորին՝ օգտի համար:   Ընդամենը պետք չէ ժխտել կամ հեգնել նման մարդկանց սրբությունը: Ապերախտությունը միայն քանդում է քրիստոնյայի հավատը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> իհարկէ ոչ։ ամենաթեթև սպասավորության համար անգամ մանրաձննին քննում են տվյալ թեկնածուի  վարքը։





> Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե տաս այս ՄԵԹՈԴԻ կատարման սուրբգրային հիմքը (քեզանից եմ սովորել:


ՙնմանապես և սարկավագները թող լինեն պարկեշտ...........։նախ թող իրենք փորձի ենթարկվեն և ապա պաշտոնի մոտենան.՚Ա Տիմոթ. Գ.10



> միայն չասես թէ ով է քննում





> ասեմ, էլի~~~. ով է քննում?


մյուս քննվածները։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Լավ եք արել, որ շարունակել եք: Այս մասից երևում է, որ նահատակված սուրբերը Քրիստոսի բարեկամներն են, քանի որ կատարել են նրա պատվիրանը:


Արս ջան. մի հարց էլի. եթե կարելի է։ մարդ որը չի ընդունել Քրիստոսին և անգամ վարել է եկեղեցահալած  կյանք՝ պատերազմում զոհվելով՝ըստ քեզ. դառնում է Աստծո սու՞րբ։ 

և այս հարցիցս բխող մեկ այլ հարց՝  

ադրբեջանցիք էլ իրենց ազգի համար են չէ՞ զոհվել. նրանք է՞լ են սուրբեր ։

----------


## Second Chance

> Ամինա, ներողություն, բայց սա արդեն սահմանակից է ցինիզմին: Խոսքը գնում է մարդկանց մասին, որոնք, եթե իրենց կյանքերը չտային, այսօր մենք, միգուցե, ընդհանրապես չլինեինք, կամ խոսեինք թուրքերեն և ոչ քրիստոնեությունից: Տարրական հարգանքը նրանց սխրանքի հանդեպ անտեսելով, գրում եք՝ «ի տարբերություն մնացած հատվածների...»: Մնացած հատվածի ո՞ր մասն եք ակնարկում, որ մեր հայրերը փրկե՞լ են մեզ: Որ գրված լիներ «Աստված փրկել է նրանց միջոցով», չէ՞իք առարկի: Քրիստոնեությւոնը վերացական բան չէ, մարդ չի նստում տանը պատերազմի ժամանակ ու հանկարծ հայտնվում ապահով տեղում. այս մարդիկ իրենց ժողովրդին են պաշտպանել՝ գործով ապացուցել են իրենց հավատքը առ Աստված: Գրված է՝ *մի սպանիր*: Եթե կարող տղամարդը պատերազմի ժամանակ չի դուրս գալիս պաշտպանելու իր ընտանիքն ու ազգը, նա դառնում է նրանց _սպանության մասնակից_ և խախտում նշված պատվիրանը:
> 
> Եթէ մէկն ասի, թէ սիրում է Աստծուն, եւ ատի իր եղբօրը, սուտ է խօսում. ով չի սիրում իր եղբօրը, որին տեսնում է, ինչպէ՞ս կարող է սիրել Աստծուն, որին չի տեսել։ Եւ նրանից ունենք այս պատուիրանը՝ ով սիրում է Աստծուն, նա պէտք է սիրի նաեւ իր եղբօրը։  (Ա Հովհ Դ 20, 21)
> Կարելի՞ է, արդյոք, ժխտել, որ մեր հայրերը սիրել են իրենց մերձավորներին, եթե համաձայն են եղել կյանքից հրաժարվելու հանուն նրանց: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա ըստ Հովհաննես առաքյալի՝ նրանք սիրել են Աստծուն: Այդպես չէ՞:


Նախ գրառումս կարդալուց պետք է ուշադիր լինեիր,  որ իմ մեջբարած հատվածում / Մոգուսի/ միայն այն մասն էր, որի վերաբերյալ էլ, ես խոսել եմ: Իսկ այդ քո ասած հատվածը ընդհանրապես թեմային չէր վերաբերվում դրա համար էլ դրան չեմ անրադարձել: Ի դեպ նույնը պատասխանել եմ նաև Մայ-ին , այնպես որ կարող էիր գլխի ընկնել նախքան ցինիզմի մասին դիտողություններ անելդ: Եվս մեկ անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ գրառումներիս պատասխանում ես միայն հակապատասխան  գրելու համար- առանց ուշադիր կարդալու և հասկանալու ներկայացված միտքը:

----------


## Second Chance

> Նախ ասեմ որ շատ լավ եմ տարբերում իրական Քրիստոնեաներին մյուս բոլլոր աղավաղումներից. Ու եթե զայրույթտ մի կողմ դրած կարթաիր են իմ նացիոնոլիստական ու քերականական սխալներով լի գրառումը. Ապա կհասկանաիր թե ես ինչ ինկատի ունեմ, ասելով իրական քրիստոնեա.
> 
> Ուրեմն մի պահ պատկերացնենք թե ես ֆոռում ում, մենք քննարկում ենք ոչ թե ես թեման, այլ ասենք Գյուղատնտեսությունից որեվիցե մի  ճուղ, ու դու ել Amina ջան հեչ ել աղանդավոր չես ( խնդրումեմ չնեղանալ նման ձևակերպումից), ու ես ել ընդանրապես նացիոնալիստ չեմ. Իսկ քննարկման առարկան ել ասենք ինչ որ գյուղատնտեսական ճուղ է. 
> Ու դու շատ սիրելով Այծիկներին. Պնդում ես որ պետքե զարգացնել հենց այտ ուղղությունը , քանզի այծերը լավ կաթեն տալիս ու նրանց կաթից շատ համեղ պանիր են ստանում. 
> Իսկ ես որպես մի պռակտիկ ու անհամ հաշվետար, քեզ ասում եմ որ 
> –*Մանր Յեղջերավոր աննասունը շատ դժվար է պահել մեր կլիմայական պայմաններում ու ես ճիշտ եմ գտննում որ պետք է զարգացնել խաղողագործությունը.* 
> 
> Մենակ անկեղծ ելի , եսքանից հետո դու կասե՞ս թե , ես ինչ նագրագետ հաշվետար ես. Այծը ու ոչխարը իրարից չես տարբերում. 
> 
> ...


Ես  քո հարցը անպատասխան չեմ թողել հարգելիս, մեկ անգամ էլ կարդա խնդրում եմ: 
Բայց քանի որ այդքան դժվար ես հասկանում ու միգուցե էլի սկսես շփոթել Եհովայի  վկաներին քրիստոնյաների հետ* ասում եմ այո վերցնում են ու պաշտպանում են իրենց հայրենիքը*: Այսքանը քեզ բավական է՞ որպեսզի ավելորդ խոսքերով չփնովես մարդկանց առանց նորմալ տեղեկացված լինելու:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է աղանդավոր լինելուն այդ դու չես որ պետք է դա սահմանես, թե որն է այն/քանի  որ նորմալ Աստվածաշունչ էլ չգիտես/: Աղանդավորը ճշմարիտ վարդապետությունից շեղվողն է, այն կարևոր սկզբունքներից, որ ավետարանն է տալիս: Իսկ քանի ես այդ սկզբունքների հետևորդն եմ Աստված է այն բոլորի դատավորը ով կհամարձակվի փնովել ու ինձ աղանդավոր համարել անգամ եթե այդ փնովողը ՀԱԵ-ի նախանձավոր սպասավորն է: 

Մոնկը շատ հաճախ է մեջբերում  « Ամեն բան քննեցեք բարին ամուր բռնեցեք» հատվածը Աստվածաշնչից՝ սա իմ սրիրելի համարներից է:  Ու նաև սա «Ծառը իր պտուղից կճանաչվի /բարի է թե չար/:»  Ես տեսնում եմ ավետարանակնների մոտ բարի պտուղներ՝ փոխված հիանալի կյանքեր, Աստծուն նվիրված, Հիսուսի սերը ճաշակող ու բաժնեկցող: Այնպես որ ով  դատում է թող զգույշ լինի, որովհետև նույն դատաստանով է դատվելու:

Այսքանը բարին ընդ ձեզ :Smile: :

----------

Karina (09.03.2009), Mogus (09.03.2009), Կտրուկ (07.03.2009)

----------


## may

> ՙնմանապես և սարկավագները թող լինեն պարկեշտ...........։նախ թող իրենք փորձի ենթարկվեն և ապա պաշտոնի մոտենան.՚Ա Տիմոթ. Գ.10


Այդ փորձվելն ինչպես է կատարվում? դա նկատի ունեի մեթոդ ասելով:




> մյուս քննվածները։


ու այսպես որ ետ գնանք, ում կհասնենք?

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Այդ փորձվելն ինչպես է կատարվում? դա նկատի ունեի մեթոդ ասելով:?


իսկ դու՞ ինչպես կպատկերացնես։ 


> ու այսպես որ ետ գնանք, ում կհասնենք?


Մայ հարցերղ ուղղակի հետաքրքական բնույթ են կրու՞մ.թէ ՝ առարկության։եթէ ուղղակի հարց է.սիրով պատասխանեմ՝ինչպես մինչև հիմա։իսկ եթէ ոչ՜
ես պատկերացնում եմ թէ ուր ես ուզում ՙխփած՚լինել.լավ կլինի մուկն ու կատու չխաղանք։առարկությունդ հստակ ներկայացրու։ բայց ի նկատի ունեցիր. որ մինչև ինձ անցնելը՝ ես  դեռ չստացա իմ առարկությունների պատասխանները 
բայց և այնպես պատասխանեմ հարցիդ՝  մինչև կտակարանի գրվածքներ։

----------


## may

> իսկ դու՞ ինչպես կպատկերացնես


Մի շրջանցիր հարցս: Եթե գաղտնի բան կա, պարզապես կարող ես չասել:




> Մայ հարցերղ ուղղակի հետաքրքական բնույթ են կրու՞մ


Նաև:




> ես պատկերացնում եմ թէ ուր ես ուզում ՙխփած՚լինել


Նայիր նախորդ գրառումներս, որևէ տեղ նկատել ես որ ես ցանկանամ մեկին ԽՓԱԾ լինել?
Եթե ուշադիր լինես, նույնիսկ որոշ եզրերի կհանդիպես, որոնք օգնում են մարդուն խույս տալ դիմացինին ԽՓԵԼուց: 




> բայց ի նկատի ունեցիր. որ մինչև ինձ անցնելը՝ ես դեռ չստացա իմ առարկությունների պատասխանները


իմ հարցերին տված քո պատասպանների օգնությամբ է, որ պիտի փորձեմ քո առարկություններին պատասխանել (կներես, բայց համոզված չեմ, որ այդ առարկությունները քո սեփականն են կամ միջնորդավորված չեն):

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Մի շրջանցիր հարցս: Եթե գաղտնի բան կա, պարզապես կարող ես չասել:։):


Մայ.եկեղեցին  ֆե բե եռ չէ. որ գախտնի բան լինի։ու եթե մեր մեջ հարց շրջանցող կա.կարծում եմ որ ես չեմ։ ես միշտ կոնկրետ կտակարանային տողերով եմ խոսում։ դու հարցրեցիր .թէ ինչպե՞ս կարող ես կտակարանային հիմնավորում տալ  սպասավորների  փորձվելուն.ես էլ հստակ համարը.ներկայացրեցի։դրանից հետո քեձ մոտ սկսում է անվերջ շրջապտույտ։այսինքն ինչ է նշանակում ՙոնց ե՞ն փորձվում՚ ես անձամբ այղ  գործում  դեռ չեմ եղել.բայց ի՞նչ մի դժվար բան կա  դա պատկերացնելու։ իհարկե՝ տեղեկություններ և բարի վկայություններ են հավաքվում տվյալ անձի շուրջ։հետո մի փոքրիկ խմբի՝ նորահավատների վրա պատասխանատու են կարգում.այսինքն  այցելություններ և հոգատարություն է նրանից պահանջվում։ դե.ջամանակն էլ ցույց է տալիս տվյալ թեկնածուի պիտանելությունը՝ որևէ սպասավորության համար։համեմատական կարգով. ավելի պարզեցնեմ՝ ինչպես է փեսացուն  տեղեկություններ հավաքում իր ապագա  ընտրյալի համար։արդյոք  չի՞  ձննում նրան. արդյոք  այս ու այն կողմից տեղեկություն չի՞ հավաքում նրա մասին։եկեղեցին էլ Աստծո հարսն է .միթէ՞ Տերը թույլ կտա. որ ցանկացած պատահական մեկը մտնի ու  ծառայություն անի իր հարսին։
եթէ որևէ բան թերրի ասեցի՝խնդրեմ ասա։):


> իմ հարցերին տված քո պատասպանների օգնությամբ է, որ պիտի փորձեմ քո առարկություններին պատասխանել ):


կներես՝բայց այդ հարցերիդ տրամաբանական շարունակությունը տեսնելով՝ չեմ կարծում որ կտաս իմ հարցերի պատասխանը։ իսկ եթե. ես էլ նորից քո հարցին հարցով պատասխանեմ և այդպես շարունակ.ու՞ր կհասնենք։ նորից եմ ասում. ինձ ուղղված հարցերին տվել եմ կտակարանային հիմնավորումներ. այլ ոչ թէ պապերիս և տատերիս հավաքած ավանդության վրա հիմնված պատասխաններ։


> (կներես, բայց համոզված չեմ, որ այդ առարկությունները քո սեփականն են կամ միջնորդավորված չեն):


Մայ ջան. սա արդեն ուղղակի վերջն էր։այսինքն ոնց թէ :Shok:  ինչ որ մեկը ստիպում կամ թելադրու՞մ է ինձ։ թէ՞ մեկը ստիպել է  ընդունել ի՛ր ճշմարտությունը։ասեմ. որ ցանկացած մեկս ել  օդից որևէ բան չենք սովորում։  որևէ մեկից  ենք մի բան  ընդունում կամ մերժում։ բայց հավատքին ու դավանանքին վերաբերվող հարցերում ցանկացած ճշմարտություն ընդունելուց առաջ՝նախ այդ  ճշմարտությունը  բերում եմ ավետարանի լույսի ներքո և նրանով զննում։և եթե անհամապատասխանություն եմ տեսնում դրանց մեջ  ապա հաղթանակում է կտակարանը ՝այլ ոչ թէ պապերի ավանդությունը։ նույն ՝առավել հաջողությամբ էլ. ես քեզ կարող եմ ասել. որ քո մտքերը ոչ՛ թէ քոնն են.այլուղղորդված են ՀԱե ի կողմից.քանի որ կտակարանը կարդալով  այնտեղ երբեք չես  տեսնի  քավորների. մատաղ զոհաբերությունների  և այլն։

----------


## ars83

> Նախ գրառումս կարդալուց պետք է ուշադիր լինեիր,  որ իմ մեջբարած հատվածում / Մոգուսի/ միայն այն մասն էր, որի վերաբերյալ էլ, ես խոսել եմ: Իսկ այդ քո ասած հատվածը ընդհանրապես թեմային չէր վերաբերվում դրա համար էլ դրան չեմ անրադարձել: Ի դեպ նույնը պատասխանել եմ նաև Մայ-ին , այնպես որ կարող էիր գլխի ընկնել նախքան ցինիզմի մասին դիտողություններ անելդ: Եվս մեկ անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ գրառումներիս պատասխանում ես միայն հակապատասխան  գրելու համար- առանց ուշադիր կարդալու և հասկանալու ներկայացված միտքը:


Amina, սա ձեր գրառման մեջ կատարված մեջբերումն է.




> Mogus-ի խոսքերից  
> Հա հա դուք ձեր փրկության մասին մտածեք. Ընկեք սուտի մուտի բաների հետեվից. 
> Ձեր համարել միհատ Նեգռ կամ լավագույն դեպքում անգլոՍաքս Առաջնորդ ճարեք թող նեգռական մուղամ կանչի ( Սոուլ ) դուքել ետ մուղամի տակ ախոթեք որ տերը ձեզ փրկի 
> 
> Ախր հասկացեք դուք շաաաատ փոքր եք որ կառծեք թե հենց միհատ աղոտք ասեք Միանգամից Քրիստոսը լսելու է ձեզ 
> 
> Դուք մտածումեք մենակ Ձեր Փրկության, Ձեր ես-ի ու ձեր հոքու մասին. 
> Կներեք բայց իմ՛ Մեղաորիս կառծիքով, Խաչակնքել կամ Չխաչակնքելով չեք Փրկվի.
> ու Սոուլ կամ Բլյուզ երքելնել ընդանրապես կապ չունի ձեր փրկվելու հետ. 
> ...


Այնուհետև ձեր խոսքերը՝ *«Հա ի դեպ նշեմ, որ կարմիրով նշած հատվածդ ճիշտ էր , ի տարբերություն մնացած հատվածների:»*
Սա նշանակում է, որ դուք, մասնավորապես սուտ եք համարում վերևում մուգ կանաչ գույնով առանձնացված հատվածը /որը կարմիրով չեք նշել/, այն է՝ «Այ իրանք են փրկվել, Ու ՓՐԿԵԼ Ձեզ Բառից բուն իմաստով», որի մասին ես արտահայտել եմ տեսակետս /այն, որ իմ տեսակետը վերաբերվում է հենց այս հատվածին, պարզորոշ երևում է, օրինակ, հետևյալ խոսքերիցս՝ «Որ գրված լիներ «Աստված փրկել է նրանց միջոցով», չէ՞իք առարկի:»/

Հիմա պա՞րզ է:

_Եթե կարելի է, արտահայտեք ձեր կարծիքը՝ հավատի և Հայրենիքի համար զոհվածների վերաբերյալ. արդյո՞ք նրանք Աստվածահաճո, քրիստոնեական  արարք են գործել և արժանի են մեր կողմից որպես սրբեր պատվվելու, թե՞ ոչ:_

----------


## may

> ես միշտ կոնկրետ կտակարանային տողերով եմ խոսում։ դու հարցրեցիր .թէ ինչպե՞ս կարող ես կտակարանային հիմնավորում տալ սպասավորների փորձվելուն.ես էլ հստակ համարը.ներկայացրեցի


 -Ոչ, ես հարցրել էի քննելու կամ փորձվելու կատարման ձևի սուրբ գրային հիմքը.իսկ դու բերել էիր ԱՏիմոթ. Գ.10, որն ինձ ծանոթ էր:




> տեղեկություններ և բարի վկայություններ են հավաքվում տվյալ անձի շուրջ։հետո մի փոքրիկ խմբի՝ նորահավատների վրա պատասխանատու են կարգում.այսինքն այցելություններ և հոգատարություն է նրանից պահանջվում։ դե.ջամանակն էլ ցույց է տալիս տվյալ թեկնածուի պիտանելությունը՝ որևէ սպասավորության համար։համեմատական կարգով


Շնորհակալ եմ:




> Մայ ջան. սա արդեն ուղղակի վերջն էր։այսինքն ոնց թէ ինչ որ մեկը ստիպում կամ թելադրու՞մ է ինձ։ թէ՞ մեկը ստիպել է ընդունել ի՛ր ճշմարտությունը։ասեմ. որ ցանկացած մեկս ել օդից որևէ բան չենք սովորում։ որևէ մեկից ենք մի բան ընդունում կամ մերժում։ բայց հավատքին ու դավանանքին վերաբերվող հարցերում ցանկացած ճշմարտություն ընդունելուց առաջ՝նախ այդ ճշմարտությունը բերում եմ ավետարանի լույսի ներքո և նրանով զննում


Կներես,  գուցե մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվեց ասելիքս. Նկատի ունեի, որ տպավորություն ունեմ, թե  առիթ կամ ցանկություն չես ունեցել ինքնուրույն քննելու այն բաները, որոնց դեմ առարկություն ունես: Այդ առարկությունները եղել են Լութերի ժամանակ և գուցե արդարացված: Այդ ժամանակ Լութերը բողոքում էր կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու մի շարք սխալների դեմ: Նույն առարկությունները բերվում են բողոքականությունից առաջ եկած խարիզմատիկների կողմից, բայց այս անգամ ՀԱԵ-ու դեմ` համեմված քավորամատաղամոմային աղավաղված տեղեկություններով: Եթե մեկը փորձի օբեկտիվորեն նայել այդ խնդիրներին, կհասկանա, որ այդ առարկությունները ՀԱԵ-ու դեմ չեն աշխատում:




> եթե անհամապատասխանություն եմ տեսնում դրանց մեջ ապա հաղթանակում է կտակարանը ՝այլ ոչ թէ պապերի ավանդությունը։


 Եթե այդքան դեմ ես պապերի ավանդությանը, հիմա ում կազմած ու թարգմանած Աստվածաշունչն ես կարդում? Ում միջոցով փոխանցված հավատքն ես դավանում? Ում շնորհիվ ես քրիստոնյա ազգ ներկայանում? ում կազմած Նիկիական հավատամքին հետևում?

Քո ասած ՊԱՊերից քանիսի աշխատանքներին ես ծանոթացել, քանիսի գրած աղոթքներն ու շարականները կարդացել?




> նույն ՝առավել հաջողությամբ էլ. ես քեզ կարող եմ ասել. որ քո մտքերը ոչ՛ թէ քոնն են.այլուղղորդված են ՀԱե ի կողմից.քանի որ կտակարանը կարդալով այնտեղ երբեք չես տեսնի քավորների. մատաղ զոհաբերությունների և այլն


 Երբևէ փորձել ես քո ասած <<առարկությունների, մատաղ զոհաբերությունների>> ՀԱԵ-ու իրական մեկնաբանությունը մի տեղ գտնել ու կարդալ?, թե տեսել ես մատաղը քեֆի վերածած, ճակատներին արյուն քսած, եկեղեցի միայն մոմ վառելու եկած, հարուստ քավոր փնտրող մարդկանց (որոնք ի դեպ մեղավոր չեն, որ անաստվածության դարաշրջանում են ապրել ու շատ բաներ ճիշտ չեն անում), ու մտածել թե սա է ՀԱԵ-ու դավանանքը:

----------


## Vaz

Ճիշտն ասած նշյալ գրառումներն ու կարծիքները կարդալուց հետո մի բանի համար եմ ցավում, որ այդպես էլ հայ հասարակության մեջ ճշմարիտ պատկերացում չի կազմվել իրական աղանդի և ճշմարիտ եկեղեցու չափանիշների ու բնորոշումների վերաբերյալ: Հետևաբար, ցավով նշում եմ, որ որոշակի ապատեղեկացված մարդիկ միտումնավոր կամ էլ ակամա բոլոր ոչ առաքելապատկան եկեղեցիներին քայքայիչ աղանդների հետ խառնել են մեկ ընդհանուր կաթսայի մեջ և եփում են: Արդյունքը թշնակաման և ֆաշիստական մոտեցումներն են կրոնական փոքրամասնությունների և քրիստոնեական այլ հարանվանությունների հանդեպ: Եկեք չշտապենք դատողություններ անել առանց խորը մտածելու և ավետարանական մոտեցման:

----------

Second Chance (18.04.2009), Կտրուկ (28.05.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> [FONT=Arial Unicode][SIZE=2]
> 
> Եթե այդքան դեմ ես պապերի ավանդությանը, հիմա ում կազմած ու թարգմանած Աստվածաշունչն ես կարդում? Ում միջոցով փոխանցված հավատքն ես դավանում?


Մեսրոբ Մաշտոցի թարգմանածն եմ կարդում. բայց ողջ ՙփոշին՚կուտակվել է նրանից հետո։[QUOTE=may;1608622][FONT=Arial Unicode][SIZE=2]




> [SIZE=2]
> աշխատանքներին ես ծանոթացել, քանիսի գրած աղոթքներն ու շարականները կարդացել?]


Նարեկացու.որին ել իր ժամանակին էին աղանղ համարում։



> Երբևէ փորձել ես քո ասած <<առարկությունների, մատաղ զոհաբերությունների>> ՀԱԵ-ու իրական մեկնաբանությունը մի տեղ գտնել ու կարդալ?, թե տեսել ես մատաղը քեֆի վերածած, ճակատներին արյուն քսած, եկեղեցի միայն մոմ վառելու եկած, հարուստ քավոր փնտրող մարդկանց (որոնք ի դեպ մեղավոր չեն, որ անաստվածության դարաշրջանում են ապրել ու շատ բաներ ճիշտ չեն անում), ու մտածել թե սա է ՀԱԵ-ու դավանանքը:


ի սեր Աստծո. ոչ մի բանի էլ դեմ չեմ.ու ոչ էլ ուզում էի ծավալել այս խոսակցությունը։ դավանեք այնպես.ինչպես ձեր սիրտը ուզում է։հիմա կուզեյի. որ տեղափոխվեիր թեմայի սկիզբ ու նայել. թէ ո՞վ .ու՞մ սկսեց մեղադրել ու դասել սատանիստների ու կրիշնաների հետ .ով է ում. ոչ թէ եկեղեցի համարում՝այլ այսպես կոչված շարժում։։ և նորից ուշադրություն դարձրու այն խոսքիս .ուր ասում եմՙամենալավ եկեղեցուց կլինեն կորսվածներ.և ամենավատ եկեղեցուց կլինեն փրկվածներ՚որովհետև Աստված ոչ թէ  եկեղեցու անվանմանն է նայում.այլ սիրտ ու երիկամունք է քննում։

----------


## Սելավի

Ու  այսպես  շարունակ  մարդկությունը  միշտ  կպտտվի   իր  սեփական   հայացքները  ու   հասկացածը  ուրիշի  վզին  կապելով,  այդպես  էլ  չհասկանալով  որ  բոլորն  էլ  ճիշտ  են,  քանզի  իրենք   մարսել  են  արդեն    այն  «իմաստուն»  միտքը,  թե  իբր      ճիշտը  մի  հատ ա,  սակայն  ամենևին  կարիք  չկա  մեկդ  մյուսին  սատանա  անվանելու,  թանկագին  *ՄԱՐԴԻԿ*  դուք  բոլորդ  էլ  շատ  հրաշալի   հրեշտակներ  եք,   և  Աստծու  մի  մասնիկն  եք,   պարզապես  դեռ  առիթ  չեք  ունեցել  դրա  մեջ  համոզվելու,  քանզի  ձեզ   թվումա  թե  լիարժեք  տիրապետում  եք  Աստվածաշնչի  իմաստություններին,  և  Աստվածաշնչյան  մեջբերումներ  եք  անում,  որպեսզի  ի  ցույց  դնեք  Ձեր  դիմացինի  սխալական  և  շեղված    լինելը,  չհասկանալով  որ  երբեք  ոչ  ոք    չի    կարող  սխալական  կամ  շեղված  լինել,  այս  ազատ  ընտրության  մոլորակում,  որի  տեսանելին  ղեկավարվում է  անտեսանելի  աշխարհից: 
Վեց  միլիարդից  ավելի  տիեզերքների  մեջ  չկա   մեծեր  և  փոքրեր, շատ  սիրելիներ  և  քիչ  սիրելիներ,   ճիշտ  և  սխալ  հասկացողություններ,  չկա  բուրգաձև  մտածելակերպ՝  կա  շրջան,  որի  շուրջ   հատուկ  ծրագրով  հավաքված  ենք  մենք  բոլորս:
Ապրեք  հանգիս  ու  լույս   արարեք,   ձեր  լույսը  ավելի  քան  հիմա  պետք  է  մեր  երկիր  մոլորակին,  մենք  բոլորս էլ  *ՄԵԿ*  ենք  ու  *ՄԻ  ԸՆՏԱՆԻՔ*:
Ամեն  մեկդ   մի  պահ   պատկերացրեք   որ  բացում  եք  ձեր  աչքերը  և  հայտնաբերում  եք  որ  այս  ամենը,  ինչը  կոչվում  էր  կյանք՝  դա  ընդհամենը  երազ  էր,  դուք  դա  տեսնում  եիք  ձեր  երազում,  ո՞րը  կլինի  ձեր  հաջորդ  որոշումը,  փակել  աչքերը  և  շարունակել  տեսնել  այդ  հրաշալի  մարդու,  հրաշալի   կյանք  կոչվող   երազը՞,  որի  գլխավոր  հերոսը  ի  դեպ    դուք  եք,  թե՞  այլևս  չեք  ցանկանա  քնել,  որպեսզի  չշարունակվի  այդ  մղձավանջը:  
Եթե  այն  հրաշալի  է  ապա  շարունակեք  քնել,  իսկ  եթե  մղձավանջ  էր     ապա  ինչու  եք  քնում,  արթնացեք  և  վայելեք  այս  կյանքը,  առանց  մեկին  մեղադրելու,  որովհետև  ամեն  մեկը  յուրահատուկ   առաքինությամբ  է  այստեղ,  մեկը  եկել  է  որ  հեռանա  երեք  տարեկան  հասկում,  և   իր  չափով  սիրո  էներգիա  թողնի  այստեղ,  իսկ  մյուսն  էլ  եկել  է  որ   սիրո  էներգիան  ընդունելով  լույս  արձակի  և  փարոսի  նման   լուսավորի  «մեծ  նավերի»  Աստծո  գործերի    ընթացքը: 
  Այնպես  որ  մենք  բոլորս  էլ  մեկ  *ՇԱՏ  ՄԵԾ*  նպատակի  համար  ենք  այստեղ, և  ամեն  մեկս  լրացնում  ենք  միմիանց: 
Կարևոր  չի  քո  ապրած  կյանքի  ընթացքում  կհասկանաս  քո  այստեղ  լինելուդ  նպատակը  թե  ոչ,  միևնույննա  դու  շատ    կարևոր   առաքինությամբ  էս  այստեղ  և  շատ  կարևոր  գործ  էս  անում  ընդհանուրի  համար   երբ  կարողանում  էս     սիրել  գոնե  մեկին,  դա  կլինի  քո  հարազատ  մայրը,  թե  հարևանը,  քո  որդին  թե  կինդ,  էական  չի՝  կարևորը  սիրիր,  հետո  կյանքը  ու  տիեզերքը    տարբեր   առիթներով  քեզ  կբացատրեն  թե  ինչու  պիտի  սիրեիր:

----------


## Mogus

> Ես  քո հարցը անպատասխան չեմ թողել հարգելիս, մեկ անգամ էլ կարդա խնդրում եմ: 
> Բայց քանի որ այդքան դժվար ես հասկանում ու միգուցե էլի սկսես շփոթել Եհովայի  վկաներին քրիստոնյաների հետ* ասում եմ այո վերցնում են ու պաշտպանում են իրենց հայրենիքը*: Այսքանը քեզ բավական է՞ որպեսզի ավելորդ խոսքերով չփնովես մարդկանց առանց նորմալ տեղեկացված լինելու:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է աղանդավոր լինելուն այդ դու չես որ պետք է դա սահմանես, թե որն է այն/քանի  որ նորմալ Աստվածաշունչ էլ չգիտես/: Աղանդավորը ճշմարիտ վարդապետությունից շեղվողն է, այն կարևոր սկզբունքներից, որ ավետարանն է տալիս: Իսկ քանի ես այդ սկզբունքների հետևորդն եմ Աստված է այն բոլորի դատավորը ով կհամարձակվի փնովել ու ինձ աղանդավոր համարել անգամ եթե այդ փնովողը ՀԱԵ-ի նախանձավոր սպասավորն է: 
> 
> Մոնկը շատ հաճախ է մեջբերում  « Ամեն բան քննեցեք բարին ամուր բռնեցեք» հատվածը Աստվածաշնչից՝ սա իմ սրիրելի համարներից է:  Ու նաև սա «Ծառը իր պտուղից կճանաչվի /բարի է թե չար/:»  Ես տեսնում եմ ավետարանակնների մոտ բարի պտուղներ՝ փոխված հիանալի կյանքեր, Աստծուն նվիրված, Հիսուսի սերը ճաշակող ու բաժնեկցող: Այնպես որ ով  դատում է թող զգույշ լինի, որովհետև նույն դատաստանով է դատվելու:
> 
> Այսքանը բարին ընդ ձեզ:


Հա հա Ես անհասկացող եմ քո ասածնա  :Hands Up: 
մենակ թե *Մտատանջ մի ըլիլ*  :Wink:

----------


## Karina

> Եթե ամեն ինչ այդքան ուղիղ իմաստով եք ըմբռնում, ապա թույլ տվեք հարցնել, իսկ էլեկտրոնային գործիքներ (ионика) կամ ժամանակակից Sound Forge-ով ստացված «ցքը-ցքը-ցքը»  տակտը ինչո՞ւ եք օգտագործում, չէ որ այդ մասին այդ սաղմոսում չկա: 
> 
>  Հերիք է ամեն ինչ մեկնաբանեք, ինչպես որ ձեռք է տալիս:  Հոգևոր երաժշտությունը թո'ղ լինի իր տեղում, դասականը իր, մնացած ոճերը իր, բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, երբ իոնիկայով կամ այլ ժամանակակից գործիքով, լրիվ ուրիշ ոճի մեջ մեկը Աստծուն «փառաբանում» է, հիմա կասեք ինչ կապ ունի ինչ գործիքի երաժշտության տակ ենք Աստծուն «փառաբանում», քույրիկս դե որ այդպես է Թաթուլը, Վլեն ու մնացյալ ռաբիզամուղամները երգեր ունեն, որ միայն Աստծո մասին է: Դրանք էլ եք լսու՞մ ու դրա տակ փառաբանում:


Նարեկո ջան, կներես, բայց Դավիթ թագավորի ժամանակներում իոնիկա չկար նախ, երկրորդն էլ կարծում եմ, որ հենց քո ասած իոնիկան մտնումա լարային նվագարանների շարքի մեջ ու Աստված սահմանափակումն եր չի դրել: 

Հետո, դու ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես, մեկ գրում ե թե ամեն բան ուղիղ իմաստով ենք ըմբռնում, հետո էլ նշում ես թե ինչպես ուզում ենք մեկնաբանում ենք Աստծո Խոսքը: Ես արդեն Աստվածաշնչից հատված բերեցի ու կարծում եմ Աստված ամեն բան ուղիղ ձևով է ասում: Ու կարևորը ոճը չի երաժշտության. կարևորը, որ այն Աստծուն փառաբանի: Ես տաղեր լսում եմ, շատ եմ սիրում ամեն մի երաժշտություն, որն Աստծուն է փառաբանում: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ռաբիզ երաժշտությանը, պարզապես ես դրա սիրահարը չեմ և չեմ լսում:

----------


## Karina

> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ընդհանրապես չաղոթել, չէ՞ որ _«ձեր Հայրը գիտէ, թէ ինչ է ձեզ պէտք, նախքան որ դուք նրանից մի բան ուզէք»_ (Մատթ. Զ 8): Բայց և՛ դուք, և՛ ես գիտենք, որ նման տրամաբանությամբ չի կարելի այս մեջբերումը մեկնաբանել: Եվս մի բան ավելացնեմ, որ խաչակնքումը ոչ միայն «Աստծուն որևէ բան ցույց տալ է», այլև սեփական անձին փրկության ճանապարհը հիշեցնելեը, այն է՝ ինքնազրկանք, բարիք գործել, հրաժարվել կրքերից,  հետևել Քրիստոսի պատվիրաններին, և այլն: /«ով իր խաչը ճվերցնի և չգա Իմ ետևից...»/


Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Ի տարբորություն խաչակնքվելու աղոթելու մասին բազմիցս անգամ նշվում է Աստվածաշնչում. չնշեմ բոլոր տեղերը, դրանք շատ-շատ են…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սեփական անձին փրկության ճանապարհը հիշեցնելուն, ճիշտ ես, ինչն էլ կարևոր է:

----------


## Karina

> Ինձ շատ բան, քանի որ ԿԽ-ին անդամակցում են իմ հայրենակիցները, ԿԽ օտարածին ուսմունքի միջոցով անտարբեր կամ բացասական վերաբերմունք է ձևավոևվում իմ ազգի հոգևոր մշակույթի վերաբերյալ, այն փոխարինվում է որ հոգևորով:


Մինչ այդ ես խոսում էի այն մարդկանց մասին, ովքեր խաչ են դաջում իրենց մարմնին և հաստ շղթայի վրա անցկացնում ոսկե խաչեր, նրանք չեն էլ հասկանում խաչի իմաստը, դու ասացիր ինձ ինչ: Մի՞թե նրանք քո հայրենակիցները չեն: Կարծում եմ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի որ նրանք Հիսուսի մասին քարոզես, ոչ թե ԿԽ անդամներին հանդիմանես չխաչակնքվելու համար:

----------


## Moon

Չեմ կարդացել, թե ինչ քննարկում ա եղել, բայց ուզում եմ կիսվել այն տպավորություններով, որ էսօր ստացա՝ մասնակցելով "Կյանքի խոսքի" ժողովին...
Ահավոր բան ա....
*Ուղեղի լվացում...հոգևորսություն...շոկի մեջ եմ, աչքովս տեսա...*
Այսօրը ես կյանքում չեմ մոռանա...30 րոպեում ինֆորմացիոն ծանր հոսք...Ծրագրիս շրջանակներում այցելեցի կրոնական կազմակերպություններից՝ աղանդներից մեկի՝ "Կյանքի խոսք" կոչվող եկեղեցի համարվող ժողովին։
Հիմա շոկի մեջ եմ ու լրիվ հասկանում են, թե ինչպես է իրագործվում հոգևորսությունը, եթե ես էնտեղ 30 րոպեից ավելի մնայի, հավանաբար ինքս էլ զոմբիացած դուրս կգայի։
Հավաքատեղին գտնվում էր Բանգլադեշում, մի քառակուսի շենք էր, վրան խաչ, նկատեցինք, որ մարդկանց հոսքը շարժվում է էնտեղ, ներս մտանք, մեզ բարևեցին...մեծ սրահ մտանք, հարսանիքի սրահների պես մեծ....նստարաններ էին հորիզոնական շարված մի քանի շարքով, նստարանների մոտ կարմիր դույլեր...Բեմը զարդարված էր՝ պատերին խաչ կարմիր գույնի, Հայաստանի քարտեզը, Աստծո պատվիրանները, բեմում էին երաժիշտներ՝ ֆլեյտիստ, ջութակահարուհի, սաքսաֆոն, կլառնետիստ, կիթառիստներ, կարծես ռոք խումբ լիներ բեմում։ Մենք տեղավորվեցինք, լռություն էր, մեկ էլ մեկը բեմ բարձրացավ սկսեց ինչ որ բան կարդալ ավետարանից, քիչ անց բոլորը ոտքի ելան ու սկսվեց՝ ինչպես իրենք են անվանում Աստծո "Փառաբանություն".
Այդ "Փառաբանություն" կոչվածն անտանելի էր, մարդկանց տրանսի մեջ գցող, անիմաստություն, որով ուտում են մարդկանց ուղեղները։ Երաժիշտները նվագում էին պոպսայոտ երաժշտություն ու բոլորը միասին երգում էին, բառերը գրվում էր վերևի էկրանին, կարաոկե...
Երգում էին մոտավոր նման բաներ...՝
Ես կորած էի, դու ինձ ճիշտ ուղղու վրա տարար
Ես խաբված էի, ճշմարիտը ասացիր,
Ես մեռած էի, կյանք տվեցիր
Ալելուա, Հիսուս
Դու հիասքանչ ես, հրաշալի ես....և նման լիքը այլ բաներ..
Այդ պահին ուժեղ աղմուկ էր, մարդիկ երգում էին, ծափ տալիս, որոշ մարդիկ թևերը բաց ափերով վեր էին պարզել, կարծես ալլահ կանչեին, ոչ թե՝ Հհիսուս..դեմքերին նայելիս կարծես թրանսի մեջ լինեին, խելագարված տեսք ունեին, անգամ իմ տարիքի երիտասարդներն էին էդպիսին...երգ երգի ետևից երգում էին, ծափ տալիս...անգամ փոքրիկ երեխաների էին բերել իրենց հետ...պատկերացնում եմ, ապագա քարոզիչներ պիտի դառնան....
Հետո սկսեցին դույլերն իրար փոխանցել...փող էին հավաքում...Ձևի համար ես էլ փող նետեցի...
Կողքիս կնոջից փորձեցի պարզել ո՞վ է քարոզողը՝ ասելով, թե նորեկ եմ (դե իրոք էդպես էր)...կինը ժպտաց մինչև ականջներն ու ասաց."Աստված պահի սիրտդ, որ եկել ես մեզ մոտ"..."Այս քարոզիչը շատ լավն ա, մի գիրք ունի, "Արի ինձ մոտ" է կոչվում, գնեք դա...ես գնեցի ու եկա իր մոտ..."
Քիչ անց զգացի , որ ճնշվածություն եմ զգում, լարված էի, չեի կարողանում դիմանալ այդ աղմուկին, զոմբիացած դեմքերին, մեկ էլ ամբոխի մեջ տեսա շատ ծանոթ , քիչ էլ հարազատ դեմք....ու մռայլ դեմքս ավելի մռայլվեց...ո՞նց նա՞ էլ է էստեղ...իրանցից...զարմացած էի, մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ նման մարդու կարող եմ էնտեղ հանդիպել...
Ինչպես կարելի է մեր հոգևոր գեղեցիկ երգերը թողած, կնունքի հետաքրքիր արարողությունը թողած, մեր հանգիստ եղեկցին թողած ընկնել տարվել այս ամենով։ Կնքվել չգիտեմ լողավազանում, երգել ինչ որ պարզունակ երգեր, թե էդպես փառանբանում ենք Աստծուն...շոկի մեջ եմ...
Աշխատողներ կային շատ, ոմանց բեյջերի վրա գրված էր "կարգ ու կանոն", ոմանց" ֆինանսական ծառայություն"...
Քիչ անց փոքրիկ կռիվ եղավ ետևի նստարանում....մի կնոջ վրա սկսեց բղավել մեկ ուրիշ կին." Ես իմ տեղը գիտեմ, դու չպիտի ասես, ես ուր գնամ, ինչ անեմ"...2 րոպե անց "Կարգ ու կանոն"-ի աշխատողները դուրս հրավիրեցին այդ կնոջը...
Մեկի ձեռքին նկատեցի թուղթ ծալված, հավանաբար մեջը տասանորդն էր, որը պետք է վճարեր...թե ու՞մ...հավանբար ինքն էլ չգիտի, թե ուր են գնում այդ գումարները...
Այլևս անհնար էր մնալ այդ ճնշող միջավայրում...մենք նյարդայնացանք...և մինչ նրանք հերթական "փառաբանությունն" էին երգում...մենք վազեցինք դուրս...
Գնացինք վազելով դեպի Սուրբ Երրորդություն եկեղեցի...5 րոպե նստեցինք, անձայն....հոգուս վրա հանգստություն իջավ...լարվածությունս անցավ...
Անգամ բլոկնոտս չբացեցի նշում անելու համար...ավելորդ էր...ես ամեն ինչ անգիր եմ հիշում...տպավորվել է...մինչև կյանքիս վերջ տպված է հիշողությանս մեջ...
Ես չեմ կարող դա հասկանալ երբեք...քանզի անմտություն է...հոգևորսություն..ուղեղի լվացում...ուրիշ ոչինչ...աչքերովս համոզվեցի...ինչպես ասում են, *լավ է մեկ անգամ տեսնել, քան հազար անգամ լսել...*

----------

Nareco (22.03.2009), Sunny Stream (27.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (22.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

Եվս մի հետաքրքիր հարց՝ Քրիստոսի մարդեղությունը: ՀԱԵ Քրիստոնեականի համապատասխան հատվածը կարդալիս՝ վերհիշեցի մի դեպք «աստվածաշնչյան դպրոցում» եղած տարիներիցս: ԿԽ ղեկավարի դասախոսությունն էր, որում նա ակնարկում էր, որ Քրիստոս ևս, ինչպես ամեն մի տղամարդ, ունեցել է կանանց նկատմամբ ցանկություն, սակայն պայքարել է դրանց դեմ «Աստծո զորությամբ» և հաղթել՝ նույն ձևով պետք է վարվենք և մենք:

«Երկբնակության» հերձվածի ակնհայտ դրսևրումներից է, կարծում եմ: 

Մեջբերումներ ՀԱԵ Քրիստոնեականից (http://araratian-tem.am/media/Miqely...istoneakan.pdf, էջեր 237, 239).



> Քաղաքական հանգամանաց պատճառով եվտիքյան մոլորությունը հեղհեղվեց, Հռովմն ու Բյուզանդը մրցման մեջ մտան և վերջապես Հռոմեական եկեղեցու քահանայապետը (Լեո Ա) յուր մի մոլար տոմարի պաշտպանության համար վեճին զարկ տվավ: Միակ ելքը ժողովն էր, և Հունաց կայսրը, գումարելով Քաղկեդոնում 451-ին, կարծեց, թե կկարողանար լուծել այդ խնդիրը: Այդ տոմարը քարոզում էր , թե երկու բնությունները, հարելով միմյանց մի անձի մեջ, առանձին-առանձին կրում են թշնամանքն ու փառքը: Ըստ որում՝ մեկը մյուսի հաղորդակցությամբ գործում է այն, ինչ որ յուրյան հատուկ է, այսինքն՝ բանը գործում է այն, ինչ յուրյանն է, և մարմինն էլ յուրն է կատարում, որպեսզի «միեւնոյն միջնորդն Աստուծոյ եւ մարդկան մարդն Հիսուս Քրիստոս կարող լիցի մեռանիլ միովն և լիցի կարող մեռանիլ մյուսովն», մեկ բնությունը խաչվի և կախվի խաչափայտի վերա, իսկ մյուսը՝ոչ: Խնդիրը չլուծվեց, վեճերն էլ չվերջացան, այլ շարունակվեցան նաև հետևյալ դարերում, ու երբ դուրս եկան կայսրներ, որոնք երկու բնության դավանանքի վեճերը կամեցան մեղմացնել՝ մեկ կամք ու մեկ ներգործություն քարոզելով, այդ միջոցներն ևս մերժվեցան և վերջնականապես դոցա մեջ հաստատվեց դավանել ի Քրիստոս մի անձն, բայց երկու բնություն, երկու կամք և երկու ներգործություն:





> ...Հայաստանյայց առաքելական Ս. Եկեղեցին երբեք չէ կարող Քրիստոսի մեջ որևէ երկվություն դավանել և երբ նորա առաջ դնում են երկու բնության, երկու կամքի ու երկու ներգործության նոր վարդապետությունը, նա «ի վերա լերինն բարձու» հռչակում է, որ ինքը դավանում է մեկ բնություն, մեկ աստվածմարդկային կամք ու մեկ աստվածմարդկային ներգործություն, այսինքն՝ որ մարդացյալ Աստվածը մեկ բնություն, մեկ կամք ու մեկ ներգործություն ունի, միություն և ոչ երկվություն, ապա թե ոչ Ս. Երրորդության մեջ երկու բնություն կդավանվի, և արիոսությունը նորձևված կնորոգվի:


 :Think:  Առարկություննե՞ր, մեկնաբանություննե՞ր:

----------

Monk (20.05.2009), Nareco (20.05.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Գիտես սա այն հարցն է որտեղ չես համարձակվում առարկել, բայց ուզում եմ հիշեցնել նաև, որ Հիսուս մարդու մարմնում էր բնակվում, մարդ էր մեր նման, հոգնում էր, ուրախանում էր, լացում էր անգամ. Իհարկե եթե մեղքի դեմ պատերազմելու խնդիր չլիներ սատանան չէր մոտենա Նրան,բայց այնուամենայնիվ նրա մեջ էր բնակվում Աստվածության ողջ լեցունությունը...

----------

Karina (22.05.2009), Vaho (20.05.2009)

----------


## Karina

Աստծո խոսքից ներքոհիշյալ մեջբերումը հստակ պատասխանում է այդ հարցին.

Որովհետև ոչ թե այնպիսի քահանայապետ ունենք որ չկարողանա մեր տկարությունների հետ կարեկից լինել. այլ մի այնպիսին,* որ ամեն բանով փորձված մեր նմանությամբ*, բայց առանց մեղքի:

----------

Hrayr (23.05.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Աստծո խոսքից ներքոհիշյալ մեջբերումը հստակ պատասխանում է այդ հարցին.
> 
> Որովհետև ոչ թե այնպիսի քահանայապետ ունենք որ չկարողանա մեր տկարությունների հետ կարեկից լինել. այլ մի այնպիսին,* որ ամեն բանով փորձված մեր նմանությամբ*, բայց առանց մեղքի:


Հարցը դրա մասին չէ, այլ բնության: Արժի, համենայն դեպս, իմ նշած հղումով անցնել և կարդալ թեմայի վերաբերյալ նյութը:
Քրիստոսի մեջ երկո՞ւ բնություն կար՝ մարդկային և Աստվածային, և դրանք միմյանց դեմ պատերազմո՞ւմ էին: Ըստ Պողոս առաքյալի.
_մարմինը Հոգու հակառակն է ցանկանում, իսկ Հոգին՝ մարմնի հակառակը։_  (Գաղ. Ե 17)
Արդյո՞ք Քրիստոսի մեջ հոգու և մարմնի պատերազմ կար, արդյո՞ք նրա Աստվածային էությունը ճնշում էր մարդկայինին և դրա պատճառով նա «Հոգով էր ընթանում». սա է հարցը:

----------


## Hrayr

Արս ջան եթե կնդունես իմ խորհուրդը քեզ։
Վարդապետական խորը բաների մեջ մի խորացի, թե չէ կխճճվես ու ունեցածդ դիրքորոշումը փուլ կգա, քեզ հետել շատերը կգայթակղվեն։ Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ ուզում ես այդ մասին մանրամասն իմանալ ուսումնասիրի Աստվածաշունչը, աղոթի թող Աստված քեզ բացի....
Որպեսզի չկարծես թե քեզ արդեն բացվել է, ուղակի ոմանց սխալն ես մատնացույց անում ասեմ.
Որովհետև ոչ թե այնպիսի քահանայապետ ունենք որ չկարողանա մեր տկարությունների հետ կարեկից լինել. այլ մի այնպիսին,որ ամեն բանով փորձված* մեր նմանությամբ*, բայց առանց մեղքի: Խոսքը ֆիզիկական նմանության մասին չէ։
Հիսուսն Աստված է, Սուրբ Հոգին Աստված է, Աստված մեկ է, բայց Հիսուս Սուրբ Հոգով լցվեց.... 
Հիսուսի մասին ասվում է որ մեծանում էր, հոգիով զորանում էր, իմաստությամբ լեցուն էր ու Աստծո շնորհքը նրա հետ էր...

Սրանք ոչ մեկն էլ հակասություն չունեն իրենց մեջ, անգամ քաղկեդոնի ժողովում մեր՝ հայերիս ունեցած դիրքորոշումը չի հերքում սա։
Կարծում եմ տեղին է ասել մի անգամ ևս կարդա նիկեան հանգանակը, իմիջայլոց բոլոր քրիստոնեաները ընդունում են սա, սա մեր պապերն են գրել ու ընդունել են ամեն մեկին որ ընդունել է այն, իսկ դուք այսօր ցեխ եք շպրտում, մեր պապերին սեփականացնելով իսկ մեզ օտար համարելով։
Թող ինձ ներեն բոլորը. Ասում է մինչև աշխարհի ծայրը գնում եք մինչև մեկին նորահավատ եք անում, բայց վերջում ձեզանից ավելի գեհենի բաժին եք անում։
Ես ավելին քան համոզված եմ որ այս ավանդն ու դավանությունը Աստծո հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի ու բռնելով մարդկային ավանդությունները փորձում եք կրոնավոր ձևանալ։
Կներեք իհարկե անկեղծությանս համար բայց դուք անգամ Աստծո մասին ջիշտ տեղեկություն էլ չունեք ինչ մնաց նրան ճանաչեիք։
Իմ Աստված իրոք տարբերվում է Ձերինից, Նա սիրող Աստված է ու իմ համար Իրա կյանքն է դրել, նա ինձ երբեք չանպատվեց ու դուրս չարեց թեև արժանի էի, նա ինձ անտես չարեց թեև անտեսված էի.... Ես գոհանում եմ նրանից որ նա էապես տարբերվում է մարդկանցից, որ Նա ընդունում է ամեն մեկիս որ իրա կարիքն ունենք։
Մի վշտացրեք Սուրբ Հոգուն, նա ասում էր եթե մեկը այս գրածներից մեկը ավրե Աստված էլ իրա բաժինը պիտի ավրե.... այնպես որ նախքան գրառում անելը մի հատ մտածեք, իսկ միգուցե անիրաություն անեմ կենդանի Աստծո դեմ, իսկ միգուցե սխալ բաներ խոսամ Նրա մասին....
Ինձ կներեք, բայց ստիպեցիք...

----------

Karina (24.05.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան եթե կնդունես իմ խորհուրդը քեզ։


Եթե բարի խորհուրդ է, ինչո՞ւ ոչ:




> Վարդապետական խորը բաների մեջ մի խորացի, թե չէ կխճճվես ու ունեցածդ դիրքորոշումը փուլ կգա, քեզ հետել շատերը կգայթակղվեն։


Սրանք քրիստոնեական հավատքի հիմքերն են: Ծուռ հիմքերի վրա կառուցված տունը կփլվի, ուստի ուղիղ վարդապետական հիմք է պետք:



> Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ ուզում ես այդ մասին մանրամասն իմանալ ուսումնասիրի Աստվածաշունչը, աղոթի թող Աստված քեզ բացի....


Մանրամասն Աստված բացել է Եկեղեցու հայրերին, նրանց միջոցով էլ՝ ինձ:




> Որովհետև ոչ թե այնպիսի քահանայապետ ունենք որ չկարողանա մեր տկարությունների հետ կարեկից լինել. այլ մի այնպիսին,որ ամեն բանով փորձված* մեր նմանությամբ*, բայց առանց մեղքի:


Հրայր, ես Աստվածաշունչը բավականին լավ գիտեմ, այս խոսքն էլ, որ շարունակ մեջբերում եք, նույնպես: Ես հստակ հարց եմ ձևակերպել, ինչո՞ւ եք անընդհատ պտտվում ու պտտվում շուրջը և ոչ մի հստակ պատասխան չեք տալիս: Նորից եմ հարցնում՝ *կա՞ր արդյոք Քրիստոսի մեջ հոգու և մարմնի պայքարը: Արդյո՞ք Քրիստոս Հոգով ճնշում էր իր մարմինը և այդպես Աստվածահաճո կյանք վարում:*




> Խոսքը ֆիզիկական նմանության մասին չէ։
> Հիսուսն Աստված է, Սուրբ Հոգին Աստված է, Աստված մեկ է, բայց Հիսուս Սուրբ Հոգով լցվեց.... 
> Հիսուսի մասին ասվում է որ մեծանում էր, հոգիով զորանում էր, իմաստությամբ լեցուն էր ու Աստծո շնորհքը նրա հետ էր...


Ավելի հստակ, եթե կարելի է. ի՞նչ եք ուզում ասել:




> Սրանք ոչ մեկն էլ հակասություն չունեն իրենց մեջ, անգամ քաղկեդոնի ժողովում մեր՝ հայերիս ունեցած դիրքորոշումը չի հերքում սա։


Նախ, Քաղկեդոնի ժողովին հայերը չեն մասնակցել: Երկրորդ՝ նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում արդեն նշել եմ, թե որն է քաղկեդոնյան և ՀԱԵ դիրքորոշման տարբերությունը:




> Կարծում եմ տեղին է ասել մի անգամ ևս կարդա նիկեան հանգանակը, իմիջայլոց բոլոր քրիստոնեաները ընդունում են սա, սա մեր պապերն են գրել ու ընդունել են ամեն մեկին որ ընդունել է այն, իսկ դուք այսօր ցեխ եք շպրտում, մեր պապերին սեփականացնելով իսկ մեզ օտար համարելով։


Այս հեքիաթը ձեզ ո՞ր օտարերկրյա կազմակերպությունն է պատմել: ՀԱԵ երբեք չի սեփականացրել Նիկիյան հանգանակը: Առավել ևս՝ ցեխ շպրտել: Ցեխը շպրտում են նրանք, ովքեր կեղծավորաբար պնդում են, իբր դավանում են Նիկիո հանգանակը, ասում՝ «հավատամք ի մի մկրտություն», բայց վերցնում ՀԱԵ-ում մկրտվածներին վերամկրտում՝ պարզաբանելով, թե «այն մեկը մկրտություն չէր»:




> Թող ինձ ներեն բոլորը. Ասում է մինչև աշխարհի ծայրը գնում եք մինչև մեկին նորահավատ եք անում, բայց վերջում ձեզանից ավելի գեհենի բաժին եք անում։


Հասցեով սխալվել եք: ՀԱԵ միշտ քարոզել է իր ժողովրդին, իր երկրի սահմաններում, ի տարբերություն Շվեդիաներից, Ուկրաինաներից և այլ երկրներից (բառիս բուն իմաստով) աշխարհի ծայրը՝ Հայաստան հասած «միսիոներների», որոնք, անկասկած, Տիրոջ խոսքի համաձայն «գեհենի բաժին» են դարձնում մարդկանց՝ խաթարելով նրանց հավատքը:




> Իմ Աստված իրոք տարբերվում է Ձերինից, Նա սիրող Աստված է ու իմ համար Իրա կյանքն է դրել, նա ինձ երբեք չանպատվեց ու դուրս չարեց թեև արժանի էի, նա ինձ անտես չարեց թեև անտեսված էի....


Այստեղ էլ գրեմ, թեև մեկ անգամ ևս գրել եմ: Հրայր, սերը միայն գեղեցիկ խոսքերի, ժպիտների, ցածր ձայնի ու ամեն ինչին «հա, հա» ասելու մեջ չի արտահայտվում: Դու սովոր եք, հավանաբար, այդ ամենին, դրա համար ամեն անհամաձայնություն, կտրուկ խոսք կամ առանց ավելորդ էմոցիաների գրառում ընկալում եք իբրև վիրավորանք: Կրկին բերեմ Հովհաննես Մկրտչի օրինակը, որը ժողովրդին ասում էր «իժերի ծնունդներ», իսկ Քրիստոս հրեաներին ասաց «սատանայի որդիք»: Բայց արդյո՞ք Քրիստոս կամ Հովհաննեսը չէին սիրում մարդկանց, ում դիմում էին: Փորձեք մի կողմ դնել զգացմունքները և հասկանալ գրառումների իմաստը: Բացեք, ինքներդ կարդացեք տվածս հղումները. մեկ անգամ լրիվ ընթերցեք, հետո սկսեք առարկել:




> Ես գոհանում եմ նրանից որ նա էպես տարբերվում է մարդկանցից, որ Նա ընդունում է ամեն մեկիս որ իրա կարիքն ունենք։ Մի վշտացրեք Սուրբ Հոգուն, նա ասում էր եթե մեկը այս գրածներից մեկը ավրե Աստված էլ իրա բաժինը պիտի ավրե....


Խնդրեմ, եկեք միասին մտածենք, թե որպեղ է «ավրված» վարդապետությունը, իսկ որտեղ՝ ոչ:




> այնպես որ նախքան գրառում անելը մի հատ մտածեք, իսկ միգուցե անիրաություն անեմ կենդանի Աստծո դեմ, իսկ միգուցե սխալ բաներ խոսամ Նրա մասին....


Միգուցե, ես սխալական մարդ եմ, չեմ ժխտում:Ուղղողը կուղղի:




> Ինձ կներեք, բայց ստիպեցիք...


Խնդիր չկա, Հրայր:

----------

Monk (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Արս ջան հենց նոր կարդացի գրառումդ։
Պարզության համար հիշեցնեմ, որ վերոհիշյալ Կյանքի խոսքի հետ կապ չունեմ։ Ես ուրիշ եկեղեցում եմ մասնակցում, որտեղ չեն ընդունում շատ վարդապետական հարցեր, որոնք կան ԿԽ-ում։ Ավելին մեր եկեղեցին գիտակցում է մեր պապերի ավանդը և գնահատում է, փորձում է սուրբ և Աստվածահաճո կյանք վարել։
Ես ԿԾ-ին պաշտպանելու համար չեմ գրում, պարզապես եթե մի բան շինություն չի բերում լսողներին, դեռ ավելին քանդում է պետք չի դրա մասին խոսալ։ Իսկ դու պարզ ապատեղեկատվություն ես տարածում։
Արս ջան հասկացի հավատքը, Աստված միայն հայաստանինը չէ, ավելին այն չի պատկանում ՀԱԵ-ին, այլ հակառակը ՀԱԵ-ն է պատկանում Աստծուն ինչպես մնացած շատ եկեղեցիներ։
Ես ավելին քան համոզված եմ, որ եթե մարդ ուզում է գտնել Աստծուն, Նրա կարիքն ունի կարևոր չէ թե որ եկեղեցում է գտնվում ՀԱԵ-ում, ԿԽ-ում թե ուրիշ եկեղեցում Աստված հայտնվում է նրան, իսկ դրանից հետո թող ինքը որոշի ուր է ուզում գնալ, թող գնա այնտեղ որտեղ Աստծո կենդանի ներկայությունը և Սուրբ Հոգու հաղորդությունը կա, որտեղ Տեր Աստված գործում է զորությամբ։
Մեր մոտ երկօրյա ուսուցումներ էին, ընդհանուր հայաստանյան երիտասարդական, պետք էր տեսնել այն գործը որն անում էր Աստված, այն բազում փրկված հոգիները, որոնց համար Հիսուսը այդքան թանկ գին էր վճարել և վերջապես նրանք էլ մեր քույրերն ու եղբայրներն են։ 
Փորձես սա առնել անձամբ՝ Աստծուց, այն ժամանակ ավելի հեշտ կլինի զրուցել...

----------

Karina (24.05.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան հենց նոր կարդացի գրառումդ։
> Պարզության համար հիշեցնեմ, որ վերոհիշյալ Կյանքի խոսքի հետ կապ չունեմ։ Ես ուրիշ եկեղեցում եմ մասնակցում, որտեղ չեն ընդունում շատ վարդապետական հարցեր, որոնք կան ԿԽ-ում։ Ավելին մեր եկեղեցին գիտակցում է մեր պապերի ավանդը և գնահատում է, փորձում է սուրբ և Աստվածահաճո կյանք վարել։


Եթե գաղտնիք չէ, այդ ո՞ր վարդապետական հարցերն են, որոնք չեք ընդունում (մեկ-երկուսը գոնե):




> Ես ԿԾ-ին պաշտպանելու համար չեմ գրում, պարզապես եթե մի բան շինություն չի բերում լսողներին, դեռ ավելին քանդում է պետք չի դրա մասին խոսալ։


Ես սա չեմ հասկանում: Աստվածաշնչյան վարդապետության խեղաթյուրումը շինություն է բերում, իսկ դրա բացահայտումը՝ քանդո՞ւմ է:




> Իսկ դու պարզ ապատեղեկատվություն ես տարածում։


Եթե խոսքերը պարզապես շաղ չեք տալիս, հիմնավորեք այս հայտարարությունը: Խնդրում եմ չշրջանցեք. *ո՞րն է իմ գրածներից ապատեղեկատվություն:*




> Արս ջան հասկացի հավատքը, Աստված միայն հայաստանինը չէ, ավելին այն չի պատկանում ՀԱԵ-ին, այլ հակառակը ՀԱԵ-ն է պատկանում Աստծուն ինչպես մնացած շատ եկեղեցիներ։
> Ես ավելին քան համոզված եմ, որ եթե մարդ ուզում է գտնել Աստծուն, Նրա կարիքն ունի կարևոր չէ թե որ եկեղեցում է գտնվում ՀԱԵ-ում, ԿԽ-ում թե ուրիշ եկեղեցում Աստված հայտնվում է նրան, իսկ դրանից հետո թող ինքը որոշի ուր է ուզում գնալ, թող գնա այնտեղ որտեղ Աստծո կենդանի ներկայությունը և Սուրբ Հոգու հաղորդությունը կա, որտեղ Տեր Աստված գործում է զորությամբ։


Նորից դուք ամեն ինչ տեղափոխում եք այլ հարթություն: Հասկացեք՝ ես մարդկանց դեմ խոսում, նրանց կյանքերը չեմ քննարկում, այլ վարդապետությունը: ԿԽ-ից տարբեր մարդկանց գիտեմ, որոնք բազմաթիվ արժանիքներ և առաքինություններ ունեն, հարցը դա չէ: Փորձեք քննարկել միայն ուսմունքը:

Հ.Գ. Առաջ քաշած դավանաբանական հարցի պատասխանն այլևս չակնկալե՞մ:

----------

Monk (24.05.2009)

----------


## ars83

*Ապաշխարության մասին*

Ձեռքիս է Բիլլ Բրայթի «Ինչպես վայելել Աստծո սերն ու ներումը» գրքույկը: Քույրս է բերել ԿԽ-ից (ուր հաճախում է): Բաժանում են այս գրքույկը անդամներին:

Մի հատված տեղադրեմ և համեմատենք այն ՀԱԵ-ի վարդապետության հետ:

*Բիլլ Բրայթ. խոստովանություն և ներում*
Եթե դուք քրիստոնյա եք, ուրեմն ձեր անցյալ, ներկա և ապագա մեղքերը ներված են: Աղաչանքները, արցունքները, անձնական ջանքերն ու ծիսական արարողությունները չեն կարող Աստծո հետ հաշտեցնել: Դրանց կարիքը չկա: Հավատը, պարզապես, Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ասածներին և մեզ համար արդեն իսկ արածների ճշմարտացիությանը վստահելն ու այն պահանջելն է:  (ապշեցուցիչ վարդապետություն է, դեռ մի բան էլ Աստված քեզ պարտք է մնում)
Հավատը մեզ հնարավորություն է ընձեռում, որ ինքներս մեզ տեսնենք այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Աստված է տեսնում՝ որպես սիրված, ներված և մաքրված զավակներ: Հավատը մեզ ապաշխարության է դրդում: Ապաշխարությունը, որ հունարենում «մտքի փոփոխություն» է նշանակում, Սուրբ Հոգու միջոցով փոխում է մեր վարքագիծը: Մենք այլևս չենք անում Աստծուն տհաճ որևէ բան և անում ենք միայն Աստծո ուզածը:
...
*Ինչու է խոստովանությունն անհրաժեշտ*
Կարող է հետևյալ հարցը ծագել. ի՞նչ կարիք կա, որ քրիստոնյա լինելով՝ խոստովանենք, եթե Քրիստոսն արդեն կրել է մեր մեղքերի պատիժը: Հարկ է հասկանալ, որ խոստովանությամբ նոր ներում չենք ստանում, որովհետև Քրիստոսը մեզ, ըստ Եբրայեցիներին 10, մեկընդմիշտ ներել է: Խոստովանությունն անհրաժեշտ է որպես հավատի դրսևորում, և հնազանդվելու այս արարքով Աստծո խոստումն է իրականանում մեր կյանքում:  (Ֆանտաստիկ միտք է. ստացվում է, որ խոստովանությունն ընդամենը շահավետ ծես է, որին դիմում են Աստծուց՝ Նրա խոստումների իրականացումը կորզելու համար)

*Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ.  Հորդորակ խոստովանական ապաշխարութեան* (Գանձասար, հատոր Դ, էջեր 154-163)
... ծոյլերն ու անհնազանդները, որոնք արհամարհեցին ճշմարտութեան խօսքը և խափանեցին արդարութեան պտուղը, չարաչար սերմերն ընդունեցին թշնամուց եւ, մոլորուած ուղիղ ճանապարհներից, մեղանչեցին ճշմարտութեան աւանդի եւ խնամակալ սիրոյ առջեւ, նրանց վախճանը կորստեան վիհի մեջ է:
Սակայն բարերար Աստուծոյ խնամքը չի անտեսում նրանց, ովքեր դառնում են դէպի Նա: Բացում է ողորմութեան շնորհի դռները, ընդունում է գթութեամբ, երախտաւոր սուրբ սիրով...Եւ երբ սգաւորը զղջում է ճշմարիտ խոստովանութեան խոնարհված ու փշրուած սրտով, Փրկիչը գթում է նրան, ողորմում և այցելում:
Ապաշխարութեան ժամանակ նախ, *առաջինը*, պետք է զղջալ, հանցանքները խոստովանել, անձն արտասուքի ընդունարան դարձնել անդադար աղօթքներով, տքնութեամբ ու միշտ պահքով եւ մեծ ապաշաւանքով հանապազ սգալ գործած յանցանքները: *Երկրորդ*՝ ըստ բոլոր վնասների ատել մեղքերն ու մեղքերի գործակիցներին եւ կշտամբել միտքն ու զգայութիւնները, որոնք դէպի չարը հակամիտեցին և չպահեցին հոգեւոր օրէնքները, որոնք նրանց աւադուեցին Արարչից: *Երրորդ*՝ սիրել արդարներին ու առաքինիներին եւ նրանց գործակից դարձնել առ Աստուած աղօթքներով ու բոլոր բարի գործերում, որ յորդորում են դէպի ճշմարտութեան կարդերի աւանդները: *Չորրորդ*՝ յանցավորներից խորշել մտքով, խօսքով, ամօթով ու պարկեշտ տեսութեամբ, ավելի լավ համարել նեղութիւն կրել արդարների հետ, քան հանգիստ՝ անիրավների հետ: *Հինգերորդ*՝ Տիրոջ ահի ու երկիւղի մէջ կրթուել, մտքից բաց չթողնել վախճանի օրը, այլեւ՝ մեղաւորների պատիժնեչը, եւ մեռցնել անդամները կրքերով ու ցանկութիւններով հանդերձ: *Վեցերորդ*՝ օր ու գիշեր հսկել անձի փրկութեան համար, թէ ինչպէս կարելի է մեղքերը խափանել ու փրկուել բարկությունից, որ գալու է չապաշխարողների վրայ: *Եօթերորդ*՝ չմոռանալ սեփական անձի անկումը, չպղերգանալ բարեպաշտութեան ճգնութիւններում, չվերադառնալ նոյն վնասին՝ չկարենալով վերստին բժկուել: *Ութերորդ*՝ առողջացած, զգաստացած, սրբուած՝ ճանաչել ներքին ու արտաքին մարդուն եւ ճշմարիտ ապաշխարողներին խոստացած աւետիսների յիշատակները: *Իններորդ*՝ ըստ հոգեւոր օրէնքի եւ Քրիստոսի Աւետարանի կատարելով բոլոր հրամայուածները՝ վերստին նորոգման սպասել քաւութեան Պատարագի միջոցով: *Տասներորդ*՝ երեւելի եւ աներեւոյթ առաքինություններով աճելով բոլոր բարեգործությունների մէջ, հոգու եւ մարմնի սպիերը ջնջելով եւ ապաշխարութեան հանդէսում յաղթող դառնալով՝ կարենալ համարձակութիւն ունենալ մեղսաքավիչ, կենդանարար Խորհրդի հանդէպ եւ հաղորդակից, մասնակից ու կցորդ լինել անճառելիներին: Եւ այնուհետ վերինը խորհել, ուր Քրիստոս է նստում, Նրա հետ նաեւ՝ սուրբերը՝ որպէս երանութեան առհաւատչեայ:

Ոչ մի տարբերություն չի՞ զգացվում;

----------

Monk (24.05.2009), Nareco (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Արս ջան էս ինչ լավ բան ես գրել..... Օրինակ էիր ուզում թարմ օրինակ ապատեղեկատվության։ Մի հարց միայն ի՞նչ է շնորհքը.... Լավ ուրիշ ձև հարցը տամ, Նարեկացի հասկանում ե՞ս....

Արս ջան քո գրածները երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են, սրանք տարբեր հոգեվիճակներ են, այս երկուսն էլ կան Նարեկացում եթե ուշադիր լինես, դու կոնկրետ նախադասություն մի նայի այլ միտքն ամբողջությամբ, բայց ավելացնեմ որ մինչև վերջինը չկատարվի առաջինը չի ստացվի, համաձայն եմ որ շատերը տեղերը խառնում են կամ վերջինը դեն են նետում բայց ես իրենց մասին չեմ խոսում..... 

Մի հատ կարևոր բան էլ ասեմ, մի փորձի սխալ բան գտնես, չես կարող, ես համոզված եմ որ այն ինչի մասին խոսում ես մարդուց ես սովորել.... Աստծուց սովորել սովորիր, ամեն բան կփոխվի ու դեպի լավը...

----------

Karina (24.05.2009), Կտրուկ (24.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Արս ջան էս ինչ լավ բան ես գրել..... Օրինակ էիր ուզում թարմ օրինակ ապատեղեկատվության։ Մի հարց միայն ի՞նչ է շնորհքը.... Լավ ուրիշ ձև հարցը տամ, Նարեկացի հասկանում ե՞ս....
> 
> Արս ջան քո գրածները երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են, սրանք տարբեր հոգեվիճակներ են, այս երկուսն էլ կան Նարեկացում եթե ուշադիր լինես, դու կոնկրետ նախադասություն մի նայի այլ միտքն ամբողջությամբ, բայց ավելացնեմ որ մինչև վերջինը չկատարվի առաջինը չի ստացվի, համաձայն եմ որ շատերը տեղերը խառնում են կամ վերջինը դեն են նետում բայց ես իրենց մասին չեմ խոսում..... 
> 
> Մի հատ կարևոր բան էլ ասեմ, մի փորձի սխալ բան գտնես, չես կարող, ես համոզված եմ որ այն ինչի մասին խոսում ես մարդուց ես սովորել.... Աստծուց սովորել սովորիր, ամեն բան կփոխվի ու դեպի լավը...


Չեմ ուզում ընդհատել ձեր երկխոսությունը, բայց մի նկատառում.
Հրայր.
  Քո գրառումները կներես, բայց տիպիկ «օդային» գրառումներ են, մարդուն կոնկրետ հարցեր ես ուղղում, մեղադրում կոնկրետ գործողության, իմա՝ ապատեղեկատվության մեջ, բայց փորձում ես Աստծու անունը տալով, «Նարեկացի կարդացե՞լ ես» կարդացել եմ, _թե դա ինչ կապ ունի դրա հետ..._ շրջանցել հարցը:

 Ես էլ եմ միանում այդ հարցին: Ակնկալում եմ կարդալ *կոնկրետ*, *հիմնավոր* պատասխան:
 Ո՞ր մասն է *ապատեղեկատվություն*:

----------


## Hrayr

Արսի կողմից վերը նշված են երկու օրինակներ որով նա փորձում է ցույց տալ ԿԽ-ի շեղումը ողջամիտ վարդապետությունից, ես կրկնում եմ այն ինչ ասվում է Բիլլ Բրայթի կողմից նորություն չեն, դա գրված է անգամ Նարեկացու մոտ։ Արսը փորձում է ցույց տալ որ ԿԽ-ն թողել է ճշմարտությունը, բայց իրա հիմնավորումները ճշմարտության հետ չեն համապատասխանում.... Դուք նայում եք հարցին մասնակիորեն։ 
Ես հասկանում եմ Ձեր դիրքորոշումը, բայց ուզում եմ որ այն ծացկոցը որ կա վերցվի և տեսնեք շնորհքն իր ամբողջ ճոխությամբ, իրոք Քրիստոս ամեն բան կատարեց Գողգոթայի խաչի վրա, նա ներեց համայն մարդկության մեղքը, "Հայր ներիր սրանց՚՚՚՚" մի կարծեք թե այնտեղ միայն զինվորներին էր վերաբերվում խոսքը, այո նա վճարեց մեր մեղքերի համար, ոչ միայն երեկվա ու այսօրվա այլ վաղվա, բայց այն ստանալ է պատք, բայց այն վերցնել է պետք...(համաձայն եմ պահանջել սխալ է ասված, բայց այն  արդեն քոնն է), որովհետև շարունակության մեջ խոսվում է այդ մարդու ընթացքի մասին և իրոք ոչ մի ծես և ոչ մի մարդկային գործ չի կարող մաքրել մեր մեղքերը....

Մի փոքր կծկտուր եմ գրում, եթե հարկ լինի ասեք կմանրանամ....

Վերջում ուզում եմ հիշեցնել հռոմեացիներին ուղված թղթում ինչ էր ասում Պողոսը. Եվ նրանք ասում է. Աստծո արդարությունը չճանաչելով, իրենց արդարությունը հաստատել ուզելով չհասան այն արդարությանը որ Աստծուց է։ Չլինի որ մեր արդարությունը հաստատել ուզենք, վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել որ Աստծո արդարությունից կզրկվենք, նաև ասում է ոչ ուժով է և որ էլ զորությունով հապա իմ հոգիովս է կսե զորքերու Տերը։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես էլ եմ միանում այդ հարցին: Ակնկալում եմ կարդալ *կոնկրետ*, *հիմնավոր* պատասխան:


Նարեկ ջան կոնկրետ պատասխան լսելը շատ լավ բան է .որը այդպես էլ չստացա ոչ քեզանից( Լեզուների շնորքի մասին) և ոչ էլ հարգարժան Արսից (արդյոք մարտի դաշտում  իր ժողովրդի համար կյանքը տված թուրքը սրբացվու՞մ է)։

----------

Hrayr (24.05.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Նարեկ ջան կոնկրետ պատասխան լսելը շատ լավ բան է .որը այդպես էլ չստացա ոչ քեզանից( Լեզուների շնորքի մասին) և ոչ էլ հարգարժան Արսից (արդյոք մարտի դաշտում  իր ժողովրդի համար կյանքը տված թուրքը սրբացվու՞մ է)։


 :Smile: 
Քանի դեռ Նարեկն ու Արսենը չեն անդրադարձել գրածիդ, Կտրուկ ջան, նախ մի փոքրիկ միջամտություն Նարեկին ուղղված խոսքին. լեզուների շնորհի մասին ես էլ ինչ-որ խորհուրդ էի տվել ժամանակին այս թեմայում, բայց, ցավոք, երևի ավելի հեշտ էր նեղացած տեսք ընդունելը և ասածս սրբապղծության նման մի բան ընդունելը, քան մի փոքր ավելի խորքային մոտեցումը: Ինչ վերաբերում է Արսենին ուղղված հարցին, ապա պատասխանս կարճ է՝ ոչ, իսկ թե ինչու՞, ապա դա արդեն այս թեմայում պատասխանելիք հարց չէ:

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան էս ինչ լավ բան ես գրել..... Օրինակ էիր ուզում թարմ օրինակ ապատեղեկատվության։


Կոնկրետ ի՞նչն էր նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ապատեղեկատվություն: Այն որ Բիլլ Բրայթի գիրքը տարածվում է ԿԽ-ո՞ւմ, թե՞ այն որ Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի ճառը տպագրված է «Գանձասարում»: Թե որևէ մի այլ բան: Դուք ունա՞կ եք կոնկրետ պատասխաններ տալու, թե՞ միայն ակնարկներ:

Եվս մի բան նկատեմ: Գրեցիք, որ ԿԽ-ի հետ կապ չունեք, և այլն և այլն: Ես մի քանի տարի եղել եմ ԿԽ անդամ, բարքերին ու վարդապետությանը ծանոթ եմ, այժմ էլ քույրս է այնտեղ. ոնց էլ լինի, երևի թե ձեզանից շատ բան կիմանամ ԿԽ մասին: Բայց դուք անընդհատ գրում եք՝ ապատեղեկատվություն: Այդ ինչպե՞ս եք հեռվից որոշում, թե որն է ԿԽ վերաբերյալ ապատեղեկատվություն  :Think: 




> Մի հարց միայն ի՞նչ է շնորհքը.... Լավ ուրիշ ձև հարցը տամ, Նարեկացի հասկանում ե՞ս....


Հասկանում եմ: Շնորհն էլ եմ հասկանում: Հռովմ. 6.15-ն էլ եմ հասկանում, որ ասում է՝ _«Ուրեմն ի՞նչ. մե՞ղք գործենք, քանի որ օրէնքի տակ չենք, հապա շնորհքի տակ: Քա՛վ լիցի:»_ Իսկ շարունակակն ապաշխարության բացակայությունը հենց այդ վիճակին է բերում, այդպես չէ՞:




> Արս ջան քո գրածները երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են, սրանք տարբեր հոգեվիճակներ են, այս երկուսն էլ կան Նարեկացում եթե ուշադիր լինես, դու կոնկրետ նախադասություն մի նայի այլ միտքն ամբողջությամբ, բայց ավելացնեմ որ մինչև վերջինը չկատարվի առաջինը չի ստացվի, համաձայն եմ որ շատերը տեղերը խառնում են կամ վերջինը դեն են նետում բայց ես իրենց մասին չեմ խոսում.....


Հրայր, սևը սպիտակի վրա մարդը գրում է, որ լաց ու կոծ անել, ինչ-որ ջանքեր գործադրել պետք չի՝ թռի-թռթվռա, դրախտում տեղդ կա: Քրիստոսի բերած կյանքը շատ ավելի խորն է, _փրկություն_ կոչվածը առաջին հերթին ոչ թե գալիք պատժից է, այլ մեղքից, ինքդ քեզանից, հին էությունից: Բարիքներն էլ ոչ թե տունն ու կահկարասին, անհամար պատմությունները «տնով օրհնվելու», «մեքենայով օրհնվելու» և նման բաների մասին, այլ մաքուր խիղճը, բարի գործերը, և այլն:




> Մի հատ կարևոր բան էլ ասեմ, մի փորձի սխալ բան գտնես, չես կարող, ես համոզված եմ որ այն ինչի մասին խոսում ես մարդուց ես սովորել.... Աստծուց սովորել սովորիր, ամեն բան կփոխվի ու դեպի լավը...


Լավ կլիներ մի հատ մեր՝ իրար ուղղված գրառումները վերընթերցեիք: Կտեսնեիք, որ ես ձեզ խորհուրդներ չեմ տալիս, ձեզ էլ կխնդրեի նույնը անել: Հասկացանք, դուք Աստծուց եք լսում, ես խուլ եմ, ձեզ Սուրբ Հոգին է սովորեցնում, ինձ՝ շնչավոր մարդիկ: Ապրեք: Հիմա եկեք խոսենք ըստ թեմայի: Ի՞նչ ապատեղեկատվություն եմ տարածում ԿԽ-ի վերաբերյալ (պատասխանը հիմնավորել):

----------

Monk (25.05.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Ես հասկանում եմ Ձեր դիրքորոշումը, բայց ուզում եմ որ այն ծացկոցը որ կա վերցվի և տեսնեք շնորհքն իր ամբողջ ճոխությամբ, իրոք Քրիստոս ամեն բան կատարեց Գողգոթայի խաչի վրա, նա ներեց համայն մարդկության մեղքը,


Շնորհի ամբողջ ճոխությունը տեսնողն ավելի շատ կոչ կանի ապաշխարության, քան թե կասի՝ լաց ու կոծ մի արա:



> "Հայր ներիր սրանց՚՚՚՚" մի կարծեք թե այնտեղ միայն զինվորներին էր վերաբերվում խոսքը, այո նա վճարեց մեր մեղքերի համար, ոչ միայն երեկվա ու այսօրվա այլ վաղվա, բայց այն ստանալ է պատք, բայց այն վերցնել է պետք...(համաձայն եմ պահանջել սխալ է ասված, բայց այն  արդեն *քոնն է*),


Ո՞ւմը՝ _քոնը_: Բիլլիի՞նը:




> որովհետև շարունակության մեջ խոսվում է այդ մարդու ընթացքի մասին և իրոք ոչ մի ծես և ոչ մի մարդկային գործ չի կարող մաքրել մեր մեղքերը....


Ինչ վերաբերում է ծեսին: Յուրաքանչյուր ծեսի ետևում մեծ խորհուրդ կա և մեծ շինություն, որը բնավ թաքցված չէ հավատացյալից: Ամեն ծես հիշեցնում է Քրիստոսի կատարած գործի մասին, դրդում նրան մերձենալուն: Օրինակ՝ վերցնենք «Թաղման ծեսը», որն այնքան հուզում էր առաջացրել: Հիշեցնում է *պահքում գտնվող* հավատացյալին Քրիստոսի մահվան մասին, ուղղում ապաշխարելու, գիտակցելու իր համար վճարված մեծ՝ կյանքի գնի մասին: Ինչո՞վ է ավելի հոգեշահ բողոքականի ծես չպահելը, սեփական մարմինն ու կամքը ճնշել չուզենալու ցանկությունը քողարկելու համար շինծու զարմանքը նման «անօգուտ ծեսերի» վերաբերյալ:




> Վերջում ուզում եմ հիշեցնել հռոմեացիներին ուղված թղթում ինչ էր ասում Պողոսը. Եվ նրանք ասում է. Աստծո արդարությունը չճանաչելով, իրենց արդարությունը հաստատել ուզելով չհասան այն արդարությանը որ Աստծուց է։ Չլինի որ մեր արդարությունը հաստատել ուզենք, վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել որ Աստծո արդարությունից կզրկվենք, նաև ասում է ոչ ուժով է և որ էլ զորությունով հապա իմ հոգիովս է կսե զորքերու Տերը։


Ոչ ոք սեփական արդարությունը հաստատել չի կամենում (ձեր լեզվով ասած՝ ապատեղեկատվություն է), այլ Աստծուց շնորհված արդարության մեջ մնալն է հորդորվում: Այո, սեփական ջանքերն անհրաժեշտ են, քանի որ Աստված մարդուն կոփում է, սովորեցնում Իր Հոգով, Իր շնորհով ու սովորեցրածով դիմագրավել դժվարություններին ու չարիքին: Այլ ոչ թե ասում է՝ «դու նստիր, հիմա Ես ամեն ինչ քո փոխարեն կանեմ»:

----------


## may

> Արսի կողմից վերը նշված են երկու օրինակներ որով նա փորձում է ցույց տալ ԿԽ-ի շեղումը ողջամիտ վարդապետությունից, ես կրկնում եմ այն ինչ ասվում է Բիլլ Բրայթի կողմից նորություն չեն, դա գրված է անգամ Նարեկացու մոտ


Հրայր ջան, խնդրում եմ ասա, թե Նարեկացին որտեղ է նման միտք արտահայտել:

----------


## Hrayr

Արս ջան ամենևին հարցը շրջանցելու պատճառ չունեմ, պարզապես մտածեցի հասկանալի ձևով է գրված...
Դու ասում ես որ վերոհիշյալ գրքում գրվածը սխալ է իսկ Գրիգոր Լուսավորչինը ճիշտ։ Դու ասում ես դրանով քանի որ առաջինը տարածում է ԿԽ-ն ուրեմն և իրենք են սխալ իրենց վարդապետությամբ, իսկ քանի որ երկրորդը դուք եք տարածում, որը ճիշտ է, հետևաբար դուք ճիշտ եք, ձեր վարդապետությունը՝ ճշմարիտ։
Ես ասում եմ. սխալ տեղեկություն ես տալիս երկու գրառումներն էլ ճիշտ են։ Դու ասում ես քանի որ փոքր երեխուն միկ կերցնելուց կարող է խեղդվել, իսկ մենք կաթ ենք խմցնում ուրեմն միս ուտելը սխալ է։ Արս ջան նորից եմ ասում սխալ է. Եթե մարդը մեծանում է միս էլ պետք է ուտի։ Եթե մտածում ես օրինակը սխալ եմ բերել նորից կարդա գրառումդ, առաջինում մարդ է ում կյանքը Սուրբ Հոգու ձեռքերում է, նա խնդիրը չէ թե ուր է գնում, ինչպես եպիսկոպոս Աշն է ասում Նա է վարում պարահանդեսը, նրան Սուրբ Հոգին է տանում, հետևաբար հա կարիք չունի տառապանք քաշելու, իսկ առաջինը որը ևս կարող է լինել նույն վիճակում միայն թե հանձնվի Սուրբ Հոգուն, տառապանք ու սուգ է ապրում, ողբում է ու փնտրում այն ինչը չկա իր մեջ... Եթե մարդ սրա մեջով չանցնի իրոք շնորհքն անառակության ծացկոց կսարքի, բայց այս վիճակն անցողիկ փուլ է ու նախորդում է ուրախության վիճակին այն որ դուք թռի-վռի եք անվանում.... Այո նա արդեն ցնծում է, այլևս նրա հոգը չէ, հա գիտի թե ով է վարում պարահանդեսը...

Երբ գնում ես մեքենայով ու մի արտասովոր բան ես նկատում նայում ես վարորդին եթե նա հանգիստ է դու էլ ես հանգստանում։ Եթե քո կյանքը Սուրբ Հոգու ձեռքերում լինի դու դուրս չես նայի, կնայես նրան ով տանում է քեզ իր ճանապարհով......

Այնպես ստացվեց կարծես քարոզում եմ, չէ Արս ջան պարզապես ուզում եմ բացատրել տարբերությունը, համոզել որ չշարունակես բարձրաձայնել այն թերությունները որոնք կան այս կամ այն եկեղեցում։ Հիշեցնում եմ շատ բաների հետ ես էլ համաձայն չեմ, բայց գիտեմ երբ Ինքն է վարում պարահանդեսը իրեն խորհրդատուներ պետք չեն, նա ամեն բան ժամանակին ու վայելուչ է անում, սպասիր ու արդյունքը պիտի տեսնես։
Վերջում հիմնավորեմ պնդումս. Ասում է եթե մեկը մեղք գործելու լինի գնա հանդիմանի... շարունակությունը գիտես, չի ասում դատիր, իսկ դատելու համար ասում է ինչ չափով որ չափես քեզի պիտի չափվի....
Աստված օրհնի Ձեզ.

----------


## Hrayr

> Հրայր ջան, խնդրում եմ ասա, թե Նարեկացին որտեղ է նման միտք արտահայտել:


Քանի որ գրառումը նոր տեսա մի հատված մեջբերեմ Նարեկացուց.
Նարեկացին գրում է. "Կարեկից եղիր ինձ որպես բժիշկ և ոչ թե կանչիր դատաքննության..." նա հասկացել էր որ ինքը խռովելու պատճառ չպետք է ունենար, ինքը բժիշկի կարիք ուներ, իսկ վրեը նշված էր նրա մասին ով ուներ բժշկին.... Նարեկացին չէր գնում Նրա մոտ որպես դատավորի, այլ որպես բժշկի... 
Լավ ես գնացի, մի փոքր մտածեք այս մասին.

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան ամենևին հարցը շրջանցելու պատճառ չունեմ, պարզապես մտածեցի հասկանալի ձևով է գրված...
> Դու ասում ես որ վերոհիշյալ գրքում գրվածը սխալ է իսկ Գրիգոր Լուսավորչինը ճիշտ։ Դու ասում ես դրանով քանի որ առաջինը տարածում է ԿԽ-ն ուրեմն և իրենք են սխալ իրենց վարդապետությամբ, իսկ քանի որ երկրորդը դուք եք տարածում, որը ճիշտ է, հետևաբար դուք ճիշտ եք, ձեր վարդապետությունը՝ ճշմարիտ։
> Ես ասում եմ. սխալ տեղեկություն ես տալիս երկու գրառումներն էլ ճիշտ են։ Դու ասում ես քանի որ փոքր երեխուն միկ կերցնելուց կարող է խեղդվել, իսկ մենք կաթ ենք խմցնում ուրեմն միս ուտելը սխալ է։ Արս ջան նորից եմ ասում սխալ է. Եթե մարդը մեծանում է միս էլ պետք է ուտի։ Եթե մտածում ես օրինակը սխալ եմ բերել նորից կարդա գրառումդ, առաջինում մարդ է ում կյանքը Սուրբ Հոգու ձեռքերում է, նա խնդիրը չէ թե ուր է գնում, ինչպես եպիսկոպոս Աշն է ասում Նա է վարում պարահանդեսը, նրան Սուրբ Հոգին է տանում, հետևաբար հա կարիք չունի տառապանք քաշելու, իսկ առաջինը որը ևս կարող է լինել նույն վիճակում միայն թե հանձնվի Սուրբ Հոգուն, տառապանք ու սուգ է ապրում, ողբում է ու փնտրում այն ինչը չկա իր մեջ... Եթե մարդ սրա մեջով չանցնի իրոք շնորհքն անառակության ծացկոց կսարքի, բայց այս վիճակն անցողիկ փուլ է ու նախորդում է ուրախության վիճակին այն որ դուք թռի-վռի եք անվանում.... Այո նա արդեն ցնծում է, այլևս նրա հոգը չէ, հա գիտի թե ով է վարում պարահանդեսը...


Ես չփմ ասում, որ զօրուգիշեր ողբալն է ճիշտ: Բայց եթե ապաշխարությունը դադարում է մարդու կյանքում տեղ գտնելուց, մարդը կորցնում է սեփական մեղքերը նկատելու ունակությունը,  այդ մարդը կորած է: «Մեկ անգամ ենք ապաշխարում» ԿԽ-անման կազմակերպությունների կարգախոսը, դրանց հարող մարդկանց թուլացնում է և հեռացնում Աստծուց: Մեկ անգամ էլ կարդացի ձեր գրածը. Սուրբ Հոգուն իր կյանքը հանձնողը դադարո՞ւմ է սեփական մեղքի պատճառով տրտմելուց: Ինչո՞ւ եք հակադրում:

----------

Monk (26.05.2009), Nareco (26.05.2009)

----------


## Grace43

Այս խոսքերն ասվել են Monk-ի կողմից իր իսկ տեղադրած YouTube-ի տեսահոլովակներից հետո,որոնք վարկաբեկում էին խարիզմատիկներին: 


> Միայն թե մի հարց` դու Սուրբ Հոգու նմանատիպ ազդեցության մասին Սուրբ Գրքում որևէ տեղ հանդիպել ես?


Ուղակի որպես հետաքրքրություն կարդացեք Աստվածաշնչի Գործք Առաքելոց գրքի 2:1-17,և կտեսնեք,երբ Սուրբ Հոգին իջավ աշակերտների վրա,նրանք իրենց այնպես եին պահում,որ բոլորը մտածեցին,թե արբած են (խոսք 13),բայց Պետրոսն ասաց,որ նրանք ոչ թե արբած են,այլ դա Սուրբ Հոգու ազդեցության տակ:

----------


## ars83

> Այս խոսքերն ասվել են Monk-ի կողմից իր իսկ տեղադրած YouTube-ի տեսահոլովակներից հետո,որոնք վարկաբեկում էին խարիզմատիկներին: 
> Ուղակի որպես հետաքրքրություն կարդացեք Աստվածաշնչի Գործք Առաքելոց գրքի 2:1-17,և կտեսնեք,երբ Սուրբ Հոգին իջավ աշակերտների վրա,նրանք իրենց այնպես եին պահում,որ բոլորը մտածեցին,թե արբած են (խոսք 13),բայց Պետրոսն ասաց,որ նրանք ոչ թե արբած են,այլ դա Սուրբ Հոգու ազդեցության տակ:


Ուշադիր կարդացեք Գործք Առաքելոցի նշված հատվածը, խնդրեմ: Առաքյալներից ո՞րն էր անընկալելի ձայներ (նույնիսկ ոչ բառեր, այլ անհոդաբաշխ ձայներ) հանում. ներկաներից յուրաքանչյուրը լսում էր _իր լեզվով_ ասված բառեր: Պարզ է, որ եթե ներկաները ուրիշների լեզուները չգիտեին, կարող էին առաքյալներին արբած համարել: Իսկ փորը բռնած գետնին թավալվելն է՞լ է առաքելական պրակտիկա:

----------


## Grace43

> Ուշադիր կարդացեք Գործք Առաքելոցի նշված հատվածը, խնդրեմ: Առաքյալներից ո՞րն էր անընկալելի ձայներ (նույնիսկ ոչ բառեր, այլ անհոդաբաշխ ձայներ) հանում. ներկաներից յուրաքանչյուրը լսում էր _իր լեզվով_ ասված բառեր: Պարզ է, որ եթե ներկաները ուրիշների լեզուները չգիտեին, կարող էին առաքյալներին արբած համարել: Իսկ փորը բռնած գետնին թավալվելն է՞լ է առաքելական պրակտիկա:


Իսկ ես մի հարց տամ,եթե դու լսես ինչ-որ մեկին քեզ անհասկանալի լեզվով խոսելիս(օրինակ`մեքսիկերեն,եթե այդ լեզուն չիգիտես),դու կմտածես այդ մարդը հարբա՞ծ է:

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ ես մի հարց տամ,եթե դու լսես ինչ-որ մեկին քեզ անհասկանալի լեզվով խոսելիս(օրինակ`մեքսիկերեն,եթե այդ լեզուն չիգիտես),դու կմտածես այդ մարդը հարբա՞ծ է:


Եթե շատ և էմոցիոնալ խոսի, այո:

Մի հարց էլ ես տամ. եթե մեկը հանկարծակի սկսում է թավալ տալ հատակին և «ո՜ւ-ո՜ւ-ո՜ւ» անում՝ խմածի՞, դերասանի՞, թե՞ հոգեկան խանգարում ունեցողի տպավորություն է թողնում մարդը: Սեփակա՞ն տարբերակ:

----------


## Grace43

> Մի հարց էլ ես տամ. եթե մեկը հանկարծակի սկսում է թավալ տալ հատակին և «ո՜ւ-ո՜ւ-ո՜ւ» անում՝ խմածի՞, դերասանի՞, թե՞ հոգեկան խանգարում ունեցողի տպավորություն է թողնում մարդը: Սեփակա՞ն տարբերակ:


Նախ քո պատասխանը հստակ չէր,դու հաստատ այդպիսի մարդկանց հարբածի տեղ չես դնի:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քո հարցին,ասեմ տվյալ տեսանյութի հետ կապված,այս նույն մարդի 30 րոպե հոտո շատ ավելի սթափ ու խելացի են,քան ես ու դու(այդ տեսանյութում 2 ժամանոց հավաքույթից ընդամենը 6 րոպեանոց տեսանյութ է վերցրած):Եվ  դրա համար ես հավատում եմ,որ նրանք Սուրբ Հոգու  ազդեցության տակ են:

----------


## ars83

> Նախ քո պատասխանը հստակ չէր,դու հաստատ այդպիսի մարդկանց հարբածի տեղ չես դնի:


Ես հստակ պատասխանել եմ, ի՞նչն է անհասկանալի: Օրինակ, եթե տրանսպորտով երթևեկելիս երկու հույների կիսաձայն, ոչնչով արտառոց խոսակցություն լսեմ, չեմ կարծի, որ արբած են: Իսկ եթե գոռգոռան, կամ հուզված խոսեն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհամարեմ, որ արբած են:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քո հարցին,ասեմ տվյալ տեսանյութի հետ կապված,այս նույն մարդի 30 րոպե հոտո շատ ավելի սթափ ու խելացի են,քան ես ու դու(այդ տեսանյութում 2 ժամանոց հավաքույթից ընդամենը 6 րոպեանոց տեսանյութ է վերցրած):


Այստեղից տրամաբանական հետևություն՝ այս ամենը դերասանություն է, ինքնահամոզման, ամբոխային վարքի դրսևորում:




> Եվ  դրա համար ես հավատում եմ,որ նրանք Սուրբ Հոգու  ազդեցության տակ են:


Իսկ ես այդպես չեմ համարում, քանի որ Սուրբ Հոգու ազդեցությունը միշտ իմաստալից է, օգտակար: Իսկ թե ո՞րն է այս ամենի իմաստը կամ օգուտը, պարզ չէ: Թերևս, առօրյա հոգսերից լիցքաթափվելու միջոց է:

----------


## Grace43

> Ես հստակ պատասխանել եմ, ի՞նչն է անհասկանալի: Օրինակ, եթե տրանսպորտով երթևեկելիս երկու հույների կիսաձայն, ոչնչով արտառոց խոսակցություն լսեմ, չեմ կարծի, որ արբած են: Իսկ եթե գոռգոռան, կամ հուզված խոսեն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհամարեմ, որ արբած են:
> Այստեղից տրամաբանական հետևություն՝ այս ամենը դերասանություն է, ինքնահամոզման, ամբոխային վարքի դրսևորում:
> Իսկ ես այդպես չեմ համարում, քանի որ Սուրբ Հոգու ազդեցությունը միշտ իմաստալից է, օգտակար: Իսկ թե ո՞րն է այս ամենի իմաստը կամ օգուտը, պարզ չէ: Թերևս, առօրյա հոգսերից լիցքաթափվելու միջոց է:


Չեմ ուզում վիճել,հաստատ կարող ենք մի ամբողջ օր գրառումներ անել այս թեմայի շուրջ,ու իրար չհամոզենք:Կներես մի բան էլ հարցնեմ,դու հիմա ինչ-որ եկեղեցի գնում ե՞ս,և եթե այո`ո՞րը:

----------


## ars83

> Կներես մի բան էլ հարցնեմ,


Խնդրեմ:



> դու հիմա ինչ-որ եկեղեցի գնում ե՞ս,և եթե այո`ո՞րը:


Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու (մկրտված) անդամ եմ:

----------


## Manya

Եկեք ոչ մեկս չվիճենք և ոչ մեկի չքննադատենք: Կյանքի խոսք կազմակերպությանը ես ծանոթ եմ ու ես դեմ չեմ իրենց քարոզներից:Ես դեմ եմ այնտեղ ովքեր հաճախում են չգիտեն թե ինչու են գնում ու ինչի համար: Աստված պետք է լինի քո մեջ ու քո արարքներով պետք է ապացուցես քո սերը ու նվիրվածությունը: Ես չեմ հաճախում ես ծանոթեմ հարևանիցս ու չեմ էլ հաճախի որովհետև ես աշխարհի մարդ եմ:

----------

hamLT (11.07.2009)

----------


## hamLT

Հոգեվոր Ռեփ...Երգողն էլ Հայ: 
Հայ ազ՞գ.... Էս՞ա մեր դարավոր պատմությունը, սենց են՞ք բղավում, որ առաջին քրիստոնեություն ընդունած երկիրն ենք:  :Smile:  Դե գնացեք մի հատ սեվամորթ գտեք, ու համոզեք թող շարական երգի մի տուն:

Նոր ժանր եմ առաջարկում՝ Հոգեվոր Փանք:

Եկեղեցուն, եվ հետեվաբար քրիստոնեություն երեվույթին շնորհակալություն ասենք, որ շատ թե քիչ զտարյուն Հայ ենք մնացել դարերի ընթացքում, որ մեր կանայք Չադրա չեն կրում այսօր, որ ունենք մեր լեզուն, մեր դիմագիծը, մեր արվեստը, արհեստը....ոչինչ որ մեկ-մեկ Հոգեվոր Ռեփ ենգ երգում   :Smile: 

Հաստատ հնչելույա էս հարցը՝ ո՞ր եկեղեցուց եմ:

Պատասխանեմ նախօրոք. - ես եկեղեցուց չեմ, ես իմ սեփական խղճին եմ դավանում, ազատ կամքի դրսեվորման կողմնակից եմ, որպես ինտելեկտի տեր մարդ, այլ ոչ, որպես զոմբի:

----------

Manya (12.07.2009), may (11.07.2009)

----------


## Manya

:Smile:  :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Manya

> Պատասխանեմ նախօրոք. - ես եկեղեցուց չեմ, ես իմ սեփական խղճին եմ դավանում, ազատ կամքի դրսեվորման կողմնակից եմ, որպես ինտելեկտի տեր մարդ, այլ ոչ, որպես զոմբի:


Ապրես ես էլ եմ համամիտ քեզ հետ: :Hands Up:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Hrayr

Հա, բոլորս էլ գիտենք մեր ազգն ինչից է տառապել այսքն ժամանակ, երբ կարդում ենք հայոց պատմությունը ասում ենք մենք այսպես չէինք վարվի, այո, մեր միակ ու ամենամեծ թշնամին մենք ենք, մեր անհանդուրժողականությունը, մեր եսասիրությունը, որ պառակտում է ազգին իսկ օտարը հեշտությամբ տիրում է ու ոչնչացնում։
Փոխանակ իրար վրա ցեխ շպրտելու փորձեք շփման եզրեր գտնել։
Բազմիցս ասել եմ ԿԽ–ից չեմ, շատ–շատ բաներ էլ անընդունելի են ինձ համար, բայց չեմ համարձակվում չեխ շպրտել, անգամ եթե տեսնում ես ցեխոտ է ու կարող ես մաքրել մաքրի, իսկ եթե չես կարողանում անել դա ավելի լավ է անընդատ երեսով մի տուր, թող Աստված մաքրի, չէոր մենք էլ շատ մքրվելու պետք ունենք...

----------

Manya (17.07.2009), Second Chance (17.07.2009)

----------


## ars83

Չեմ կարող չկիսվել ԿԽ ղեկավարի «իմաստության մարգարիտներով, որոնք հայտնաբերեցի «Աֆորիզմներ, իմաստուն մտքեր» թեմայում»:
Պարոն Սիմոնյանը, ասեմ անտեղյակներին, աֆորիզմների գիրք ունի. հավանաբար խոհեմության այս կաթիլները ֆորում են հոսել այդ աշխատության էջերից:




> Կրակը չի կարող այրել կրակոտ մարդկանց:


Մի քանի հետաքրքրական դիտարկում: Ինչպես երևում է նախադասության կառուցվածքից, միարմատ բառերը (կրակ, կրակոտ), որոնք տարբեր խոսքի մասեր են հանդիսանում, համադրված են այս նախադասությունում, ինչը հայտնի է որպես «աննոմինացիա» (http://feb-web.ru/feb/litenc/encyclop/leb/leb-7101.htm, լատ. annominatio, հունարեն paronomasīa, երկրորդը, ի դեպ «բառախաղի» համարժեքն է՝ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paronomasia. տվյալ «աֆորիզմը» ճշգրտորեն բնորոշող տերմին):
Չնայած նրան, որ Աստվածաշունչը բազմիցս խոսում է «Ս. Հոգու կրակով այրվելու» անհրաժեշտության մասին (տես, օրինակ, Բ Պետ. Դ 12. _«Սիրելինե՛ր, տարօրինակ մի՛ համարէք այն այրող նեղութիւնը, որ ձեզ փորձելու համար է, որպէս թէ մի տարօրինակ բան պատահած լինէր ձեզ։»_), ԿԽ պաշտոնական տեսանկյունը նեղությունների նկատմամբ, հիմնականում, բացասական է՝ «հիվանդությունն անեծք է», «աղքատությունն անեծքի տեսակ է», «Քրիստոս հարուստ էր, քանի որ կոշիկի վրա կապեր ուներ, ուրեմն դա թանկանոց կոշիկ էր». սա եզրակացություն է Ս. Հովհաննես Մկրտչի հետևյալ խոսքերից՝ «_Իմ յետեւից կը գայ ինձնից աւելի հզօրը, որի առաջ արժանի չեմ խոնարհուելու՝ նրա կօշիկների կապերն արձակելու համար_», Մարկ. Ա 7 (մինչև հիմա այս մտքի անհեթեթությունից զարմանում եմ, չնայած լսել եմ քանի տարի առաջ): 
Բացի դրանից, բնավ պարզ չէ, թե ինչու կրակը չի կարող այրել (և, ընդհանրապես, ինչ կրակի մասին է խոսքը) կրակոտ մարդկանց: Երևի կրակի վրա այրված քրիստոնյաները պակաս «կրակոտ» են եղել ժամանակակիցներից:

Կրակը թողենք մի կողմ, անցնենք ջրին:




> Ինչպես ջուրը ջրի կարիք չունի, այնպես էլ սիրողը սիրո կարիք չունի:


Բացառիկ մշուշոտ այս արտահայտությունը հերթական տպավորություն գործելու փորձն է, հավանաբար: Հետևելով այս բառախաղի տրամաբանությանը՝ երկնեցի մի այսպիսի ադամանդ. «Ինչպես ջուրը ջրի կարիք չունի, այնպես էլ մարդը մարդու (կամ մարդկության) կարիք չունի»: Եվ ընդհանրապես, ինչպես ռուսն է ասում՝ человек человеку волк (լատ. Homo homini lupus est): 
Մի քիչ ավելի գրագետ ձևակերպմամբ՝ ասենք, «սիրողը սեր չի ակնկալում», կամ «սերը փոխադարձում չի ակնկալում», կամ նման մի բան (ինչը ներդաշնակ կլիներ աստվածաշնչյան «_Սրանո՛ւմ է սէրը. մենք չէ, որ սիրեցինք Աստծուն, այլ նա՛ սիրեց մեզ եւ ուղարկեց իր Որդուն մեր մեղքերի քաւութեան համար_», Ա Հովհ. Դ 10), առանց «ջրիկ» պաճուճանքների, կարծում եմ, նորմալ կարտահայտեր քրիստոնեական դրույթներից մեկը:

Համոզված եմ, որ այս մշուշոտ «աֆորիզմները» արժանացել են բուռն ծափահարությունների և ընդգրկվել «Անդնդախոր հանճարի» և «Իմաստության խորխորատների» հանրագիտարանում, առանց, թերևս, որևէ վերլուծության:  :Think: 

Ես էլ իմ սիրած Ս. Հակոբոս առաքյալի թղթից մեջբերեմ մի պարզ, առանց խոսքի ձևերի (фигура речи), հոգեշահ դրույթ.



> Եղբայրնե՛ր իմ, շատերդ ուսուցանողներ լինելու չձգտէք։

----------

Ambrosine (14.08.2010), Ariadna (15.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2011)

----------


## luys747

Նման Արթուրների եվ նրանց ծափահարողների պատճառով հավատացյալներին մարդիկ դնում են անխելք մարդկանց տեղ:

----------


## garunik

Ես վերջերս յութուբով տեսա նրա քարոզը , սարսափը պատեց ինձ. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe_zd...eature=related

----------


## ars83

ԿԽ-ի հայկական մասնաճյուղն իր պաշտոնական հայտարարություններում միշտ հավաստիացնում էր (հավանաբար, հիմա էլ), որ երիտասարդների մեջ խրախուսում է Հայաստանի Զինված ուժերում ծառայելը, հայրենիքի պաշտպանությանը մասնակցելը, և այլն: Իսկապես, ինձ հայտնի են մի շարք ԿԽ անդամներ, որոնք ծառայել են ՀՀ բանակում: Սակայն մյուս կողմից կարդում ենք հետևյալը՝ ԿԽ ադրբեջանական դուստր-ձեռնարկության պաշտոնական էջում.




> 1994 թվականին, երբ եկեղեցու առաջին հավատացյալները հավաքվեցին Աստծուն փառաբանելու և աղոթելու համար Բաքվում, եկեղեցին հիշեցնում էր մարդկանց փոքր խումբ, ովքեր ձեռքերը վեր էին պարզում և կանչում դեպի դատարկությունը: Բայց մեկ ամիս անց, հեռավոր Շվեդիայից Ադրբեջան Աստծու կողմից ուղարկված մարդկանց ուժերով անցկացվեց «Աստված սիրում է Ադրբեջանը» անվանումով եզակի փառատոն, որին մասնակցում էր մոտ 3000 մարդ: ... Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ տեղի ունեցավ Ադրբեջանի և եկեղեցու համար կարևոր պատմական հանդիպում՝ փառատոնի ղեկավարների, ԿԽ շվեդական կազմակերպության նախագահի առաջին տեղակալ Կառլ Գուստավ Սևերինի և նախագահ Հեյդար Ալիևի միջև: Այդ հանդիպման ժամանակ ԿԽ-ն Ալիևի կողմից հրավիրվեց Ադրբեջան՝ դժվար ժամանակներ ապրող երիտասարդ նորանկախ պետությանը տնտեսապես սատարելու և զարգացմանն օժանդակելու համար (այդ պատմական հանդիպման տեսագրությունը գտնվում է ԿԽ համայնքի պահոցում և բոլորը կարող են այն դիտել):
> 
> Այդ հանդիպման արդյունք հանդիսացավ մի իրադարձություն, որը թույլ տվեց Ադրբեջանի ներկայացուցչին բացեիբաց ելույթ ունենալ ԱՄՆ-ի Ազգային հեռուստատեսությամբ և պատմել Հայաստանի կողմից ինտերվենցիայի և մեր երկրի 20%-ի բռնագրավման մասին: "Feed the hungry" կազմակերպության նախագահ և հեռուստաընկերության ղեկավար (այժմ հանգուցյալ) Լեստեր Սամրալը, իր աշակերտ և ընկեր Ուլֆ Էկմանի խնդրանքով կազմակերպեց այդ միջոցառումը՝ սիրով տրամադրելով եթերային ժամանակը:


Հղում (ռուսերեն)՝ http://www.lob.az/about_us_ru.htm

Սա նույն Լեստեր Սամրալը, Ուլֆ Էկամնն ու Գուստավ Սևերինն են, ում գրքերը մեծ եռանդով թարգմանում է ԿԽ-ն և հրատարակում, առնվազն վերջին երկուսը քարոզներով եղել են Երևանում, ներկայացվել որպես առաքյալներ: Արդյոք հայ ԿԽ անդամներին պատմե՞լ են այս «Աստծո սուրհանդակները», թե ինչպիսի հակահայկական քաղաքական պրոպագանդայի են նպաստել՝ Արցախյան ազատամարտի հարցում:  :Think: 
Ավելորդ է նշել, որ ադրբեջանական ԿԽ-ն համարվում է հայկական ԿԽ-ի «քույր եկեղեցին»:

Նյութերը տրամադրելու համար շնորհակալություն Տ. Ղևոնդին, որի պատրաստած տեսահոլովակներից կտեղադրեմ այս թեմայում:

----------

Ariadna (29.05.2011), Freeman (29.05.2011), Monk (29.05.2011), Moonwalker (29.05.2011), հովարս (30.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2011)

----------


## ars83

Ահա Տ. Ղևոնդի պատրաստած երեք տեսանյութերը (ռուսերեն), որոնցից վերջինում կա տեղեկություն ազերական մասնաճյուղի մասին:

----------

Ariadna (05.06.2011), Freeman (29.05.2011), Monk (30.05.2011), Moonwalker (29.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մեջբերում razmik21-ի խոսքերից
> 
> Ճիշտ ես Խարիզմատիկ ուղղություն է դա, բայց և այնպես ավետարանչական է, քանի որ հիմքը ավետարանն է:


Տեսնենք թե որքանվ է ''խարիզմատիկների'' հիմքում դրված ավետարանը՝




?

----------

ars83 (07.06.2011), Monk (07.06.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Ահա Տ. Ղևոնդի պատրաստած երեք տեսանյութերը (ռուսերեն)


Հ. Ղևոնդի պատրաստած հոլովակներից հաջորդ երեքը, խորհուրդ կտայի նայել.








Ի դեպ, այս տեսահոլովակների համար Հ. Ղևոնդն արդեն սկսել է սպառնալիքներ ստանալ. սպառնալիքների հեղինակը զգուշացնում է, որ հոգևորականն իր կյանքն է վտանգում, և եթե սեփական ձեռքով չջնջի տեսահոլովակները, դա կանի սպառնացողը, ով ներկայանում է որպես հաքեր:

----------

ars83 (07.06.2011), Moonwalker (07.06.2011), հովարս (07.06.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Տեսնենք թե որքանվ է ''խարիզմատիկների'' հիմքում դրված ավետարանը՝
> ?


Այս ո՜ւմ եմ տեսնում: ԿԽ հայկական մասնաճյուղի ամենասիրելի արտասահմանյան քարոզիչներից մեկը՝ Մաքսին Մաքսիմովը: Որը կսովորեցնի երիտասարդներին՝ ինչպես դառնալ միլիոնատեր, ինչպես «ամեն ձևով փող աշխատել», որի գրքերը մարդիկ արագորեն կգնեն սեմինարներից հետո՝ հուսալով որ կգտնեն այնտեղ ոսկե բանալիներ: Իհարկե, քարոզիչը չի մոռանա դրամահավաք կազմակերպել վերջում. շատ «քաղաքակիրթ» ու հարմար ձևով՝ դույլերը կփոխանցվեն ունկնդիրներին, ովքեր, Մաքսիմովի ճառերից հետո, հավատալով, որ «սերմում են Աստծո արքայության մեջ» (հետագայում դոլարի կամ եվրոյի ծառեր աճեցնելու նպատակով), իրենց գումարները կլցնեն այնտեղ: Ես ականատես եմ եղել ինչպես մի կին իր երթուղայինի վերջին 100 դրամն էր գցում մեջը, օրինակ: Շատ բնութագրիչ է «Աստծո ծառայի» խորհուրդ տված գրքի անվանումը՝ Բաբելոնի ամենահարուստ մարդը: Ոչ պակաս ուշագրավ է այն փաստը, որ Մաքսիմովին փողերը ասում են «վերցրո՛ւ մեզ, վերցրո՛ւ մեզ, դու գիտես՝ ինչ անել մեզ հետ, մենք կգնանք այն *հիմարներից* (մեջբերված է առանց փոփոխության) և կգանք քեզ մոտ»: Հակասություններն Աստվածաշնչի հետ այնքա՛ն ակներև են, որ դժվար է դրանք չնկատել:

Շնորհակալություն, *հովարս*, տեղադրելու համար:

----------

Monk (07.06.2011), հովարս (07.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ներկայցնում եմ  մի ռադիոհաղորդում, եթե երկաթյա նյարդեր ունեք՝ լսեք: ԿԽ-ի նոր դիմակը, որը կոչվում է  ''ավետարանական եկեղեցի'', արդեն չգիտեն թե որ անվան տակ պախկվեն (թու-թու կխ քեզ տեսա, մի պախկվի), վերևի գրառումներից երևում է թե որքանով են  ''ավետարանական'': Ես կանվանեի «գայթակղություն» կազմակերպություն:

http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/load/hog...xosq/5-1-0-365

Տասանորդի համար սուտ է ասում, լավ էլ պարտադրում են և սպառնում, որ եթե չտաս կհեռացնեն Կխ-ից և դժոխք կգնաս: Ճանաչում եմ անձանց որոնք այս բանից գայթակղվել են և չեն էլ ուզում լսել Աստծու խոսքը : Շատ բաներ ունեմ բացահայտած, բայց հետո...

----------


## luys747

> Ներկայցնում եմ  մի ռադիոհաղորդում, եթե երկաթյա նյարդեր ունեք՝ լսեք: ԿԽ-ի նոր դիմակը, որը կոչվում է  ''ավետարանական եկեղեցի'', արդեն չգիտեն թե որ անվան տակ պախկվեն (թու-թու կխ քեզ տեսա, մի պախկվի), վերևի գրառումներից երևում է թե որքանով են  ''ավետարանական'': Ես կանվանեի «գայթակղություն» կազմակերպություն:
> 
> http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/load/hog...xosq/5-1-0-365
> 
> Տասանորդի համար սուտ է ասում, լավ էլ պարտադրում են և սպառնում, որ եթե չտաս կհեռացնեն Կխ-ից և դժոխք կգնաս: Ճանաչում եմ անձանց որոնք այս բանից գայթակղվել են և չեն էլ ուզում լսել Աստծու խոսքը : Շատ բաներ ունեմ բացահայտած, բայց հետո...


Նաեվ համոզում են, որ յուրաքանչյուրը գրավոր  ձեվով պարտավորություն վերցնի ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում որոշակի կոնկրետ գումար նվիրի ամեն ամիս, բացի տասանորդից:  Ուղղակի, ժողովուրդ ջան, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ մարդիկ ընկնում են մոլորությունների մեջ այն պատճառով, որ չեն փնտրում Աստծուն, այլ շահ են փնտրում իրենց համար, եվ դրանով հանդերձ ընկնում են ծուղակը,  որս դառնալով գայլերի համար:

----------

հովարս (19.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ռուսաստանի ''կյանքի խոսք''ի քարոզը 



նայեք նաև ''քարոզի'' մեկնությունը, որը շարունակությունն է

----------


## հովարս

Ահա թե ուր  կարելի է հասնել զուգարան քարոզելով

----------

eduard30 (07.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ՝ ''խարիզմատներ'',  ուշքի՛ եկեք, բացեք ձեր <մտքի>* աչքերը*

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Աղանդները մարդկանց հասցնում են մտախավարման. բացառիկ կադրեր*

«Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը հրապարակում է բացառիկ կադրեր «Կյանքի խոսք» աղանդավորական կազմակերպության Գյումրիում ամեն շաբաթ անցկացվող հավաքներից մեկից:

Տեսանյութում պատկերված է, թե ինչպես է «հոգևոր հովիվ» կոչվող ոմն մեկը մտախավարման հասցնում դահլիճում նստածներին` ձեռքով դիպչելով մարդկանց ճակատին և, անհասկանալի ձևով գցելով հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ, նրանց անգիտակից վիճակում հատակին փռում:

«Չենք լռելու»-ի համոզմամբ, տեսանյութը պետք է դառնա նաև իրավապահ մարմինների ուսումնասիրման առարկան:

Ներկայացվող կադրերն ապշեցնում են նորմալ մարդկանց գիտակցությունը բթացնելու, նրանց իրականությունից կտրելու` աղանդավորների կարողության առումով:

Տեսանյութի տրամադրման համար «Չենք լռելու»-ն շնորհակալություն է հայտնում Գյումրի քաղաքի իր ակտիվիստներ Աննա Թովմասյանին և Էրիկ Գաբրիելյանին:

Նախաձեռնությունը խնդրում է բոլորին` աղանդների ծավալած վտանգավոր գործունեության վերաբերյալ ցանկացած տեղեկատվություն հայտնել chenqlrelu@gmail.com էլեկտրոնային հասցեով:
Օտարածին կրոնական աղանդների մերկացումը պետք է դառնա յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից հայի պարտքը: Մեր բազմաթիվ հայրենակիցներ մոլորության մեջ են ընկել: 




http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_society_29836.html

----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2012), ars83 (12.08.2011), Moonwalker (12.08.2011), Արէա (18.08.2011), հովարս (12.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> *Աղանդները մարդկանց հասցնում են մտախավարման. բացառիկ կադրեր*
> 
> «Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը հրապարակում է բացառիկ կադրեր «Կյանքի խոսք» աղանդավորական կազմակերպության Գյումրիում ամեն շաբաթ անցկացվող հավաքներից մեկից:
> 
> Տեսանյութում պատկերված է, թե ինչպես է «հոգևոր հովիվ» կոչվող ոմն մեկը մտախավարման հասցնում դահլիճում նստածներին` ձեռքով դիպչելով մարդկանց ճակատին և, անհասկանալի ձևով գցելով հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ, նրանց անգիտակից վիճակում հատակին փռում:
> 
> «Չենք լռելու»-ի համոզմամբ, տեսանյութը պետք է դառնա նաև իրավապահ մարմինների ուսումնասիրման առարկան:
> 
> Ներկայացվող կադրերն ապշեցնում են նորմալ մարդկանց գիտակցությունը բթացնելու, նրանց իրականությունից կտրելու` աղանդավորների կարողության առումով:
> ...


Զարմանում եմ, սենց պատասխանատու հայտարարություններին, ինչի՞ են սենց անպատասխանատու մոտենում  :Think:   Չեն կարո՞ւմ մի հատ ճշտեն, թե որ կազմակերպությունն է նոր նման հայտարարություններ տարածեն։

*«Մտախավարման» հասցնողը ոչ թե «Կյանքի խոսք»-ի, այլ Ավետարանականների հովիվն էր* 

Այսօր «Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը տարածել էր մի հաղորդագրություն և տեսանյութ Գյումրիում կրոնական կազմակերպություններից մեկի կիրակնօրյա մի միջոցառման մասին: Հաղորդագրությունում նշվում էր, որ «Կյանքի խոսք» աղանդավորական կազմակերպության «հոգևոր հովիվ» կոչվող ոմն մեկը Գյումրիում ամեն շաբաթ անցկացվող հավաքներում մտախավարման է հասցնում դահլիճում նստածներին` ձեռքով դիպչելով մարդկանց ճակատին և, անհասկանալի ձևով գցելով հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ, նրանց անգիտակից վիճակում հատակին փռում:

Գյումրիի «Շիրակ կենտրոն» ՀԿ-ն հաղորդագրություն է տարածել այս առնչությամբ՝ նշելով, որ տեսանյութը ոչ թե «Կյանքի խոսք», այլ Ավետարանական եկեղեցիներից մեկի կիրակնօրյա մի միջոցառուման մասին է, իսկ քարոզիչը գյումրեցիներին դեռևս Արցախյան շարժումից ծանոթ Վահագն Պողոսյանն է, ով ներկայումս Ավետարանական եկեղեցիներից մեկի հովիվն է:

Աղբյուր՝ *Թերթ.am*

----------

ars83 (12.08.2011), Moonwalker (12.08.2011), Skeptic (12.08.2011), Ներսես_AM (12.08.2011)

----------


## Lem

Նշված Վահագն Պողոսյանի անունը փնտրեցի ու գտա նրա youtube-յան անկյունը, որտեղ նա գրում է իր մասին՝ Ya Vahan Poghosyan jivu v Armenii. Ya xristianin. lublu Boga i sluju emu. Ya paastor Baptiskoy cerkvi xarizmaticheskogo dvijeniya. Ya veru chto bog patgatavlivaet segodnyo cerkov osobim obrozom. 
Ես արդեն խառնում եմ սրանց աղանդները... Բապտիստական եկեղեցին նույն Ավետարանակա՞նն է:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Նշված Վահագն Պողոսյանի անունը փնտրեցի ու գտա նրա youtube-յան անկյունը, որտեղ նա գրում է իր մասին՝ Ya Vahan Poghosyan jivu v Armenii. Ya xristianin. lublu Boga i sluju emu. Ya paastor Baptiskoy cerkvi xarizmaticheskogo dvijeniya. Ya veru chto bog patgatavlivaet segodnyo cerkov osobim obrozom. 
> Ես արդեն խառնում եմ սրանց աղանդները... Բապտիստական եկեղեցին նույն Ավետարանակա՞նն է:


Չէ, իմ հիշելով բապտիստները մկրտականներն են (Ioannes Baptista - Հովհաննես Մկրտիչ): :Dntknw:

----------


## Skeptic

> Նշված Վահագն Պողոսյանի անունը փնտրեցի ու գտա նրա youtube-յան անկյունը, որտեղ նա գրում է իր մասին՝ Ya Vahan Poghosyan jivu v Armenii. Ya xristianin. lublu Boga i sluju emu. Ya paastor Baptiskoy cerkvi xarizmaticheskogo dvijeniya. Ya veru chto bog patgatavlivaet segodnyo cerkov osobim obrozom. 
> Ես արդեն խառնում եմ սրանց աղանդները... Բապտիստական եկեղեցին նույն Ավետարանակա՞նն է:


Չէ, հաստատ տարբեր են:

Ավելի ճիշտ` բապտիստականը ավետարանականի ենթաճյուղ ա:  :Blush:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չէ, *հաստատ* տարբեր են:
> 
> Ավելի ճիշտ` բապտիստականը ավետարանականի ենթաճյուղ ա:


Դու տենց միանշանակ բաներ մի ասա, Գագ ջան, ինչ ասես կպատահի՝ *ավետարանական բապտիստներ՝* այդ թվում մի քանի հազար հայ: :Think:

----------

Skeptic (12.08.2011)

----------


## ars83

Նոր նայեցի տեսագրությունը, պարզվեց՝ ինչ-որ անծանոթ մարդ է, Արթուր Սիմոնյանը չի: Փաստորեն, ապատեղեկատվություն էր: Լավ չի: Ես, իհարկե, ԿԽ սիրահար չեմ, բայց զրպարտելն ավելի վատ է:  :Nono: 
Բայց հարկ է նշել, որ նման տիպի երևույթներ (կրակներ՝ Հիսուսի անունից, կամ զորություններ, գետնանկումներ, և այլն) ԿԽ-ի պրակտիկայում ևս կան, պարզապես տեսագրությունները չեն երևում շրջանառության մեջ: Ես կամ տեսած:

----------

Freeman (08.10.2011), Jarre (15.08.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ ինչ էական է, թե ինչ շարժում է կամ ով է... 
Իմ համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա ԿԽ-ի ու մյուսների միջև, ես մնում եմ իմ համոզմանը, որ ցանկացած նման շարժում(կամ աղանդ) իրավունք ունի գոյություն պահպանել, իսկ թե քանի հոգի կգնա կրակվելու, էդ արդեն մարդիկ իրենք են որոշում :Smile:

----------

Freeman (12.08.2011)

----------


## luys747

http://ichbinslon.ya.ru/replies.xml?item_no=1534

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ ինչ էական է, թե ինչ շարժում է կամ ով է... 
> Իմ համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա ԿԽ-ի ու մյուսների միջև, ես մնում եմ իմ համոզմանը, որ ցանկացած նման շարժում(կամ աղանդ) իրավունք ունի գոյություն պահպանել, իսկ թե քանի հոգի կգնա կրակվելու, էդ արդեն մարդիկ իրենք են որոշում


Եթե ընկալես դրանց արարքների վնասակարությունը, համոզմունքդ կփոխես: Ցավոք շատերի անտարբերությունը նույնքան վնասակար է, որքան աղանդավորական շարժումները:

----------


## mnowak

Ինձ էս վիդեոն լուրջ ավլում, սվաղում, կատոկում ու տանումա  :LOL:  
ես ցխվումեմ - ո՞նց կարելիա էս ահավոր վատ դերասանությանը կուլ գնալ
նենց կուզենաի միհատ ներկա լինել էտ վատ թատրոնին , ափսոս չգիտեմ որտեղ ա ու երբ

----------


## հովարս

Քանի որ վերը տեղադրված շատ տեսահոլովակներ փակվել են , տեղադրեմ այս երկուսը

----------


## հովարս

Մի քիչ էլ կատակ :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Չէ, հաստատ տարբեր են:
> 
> Ավելի ճիշտ` բապտիստականը ավետարանականի ենթաճյուղ ա:


Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասելը, որ բապտիստները բողոքականների ենթաճյուղն են:

----------


## luys747

Այո, ոչ բոլոր հոգիներին է պետք հավատալ…

----------

հովարս (02.03.2012)

----------


## luys747

> Այո, ոչ բոլոր հոգիներին է պետք հավատալ…


http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...40540456-03-12 youtube ից ջնջել են: եթե ուշադիր լինեք, իրա աղանդի բոլոր անդամներին պոռնիկի էրեխեք ա ասում:

----------


## Enigmatic

էս ինչ ա կատարվում, փաստորեն ինչքան շատ են աղանդավորները մեր հասարակության մեջ, իմիջայլոց շատ շատերը իմ կարծիքով զուտ շահի համար են դառնում աղանդավոր, զզվելիա։
http://barevhayer.com/pop-hanragitar...taran-axandner

----------

luys747 (05.03.2012), հովարս (23.03.2012), ՆանՍ (26.03.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Շատ հետաքրքիր է

http://arman666.livejournal.com/99118.html

Հ.Գ.
Եթե դուք այդքան արդար/մաքուր և ճիշտ եք, ինչո՞ւ եք ջնջել ձեր տեսանյութերը, այ խզ.մատներ

----------

luys747 (24.03.2012)

----------


## luys747

Սա 10 երորդ տեսահոլովակն է, կարելի էր մնացածներն էլ գտնել

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սա 10 երորդ տեսահոլովակն է, կարելի էր մնացածներն էլ գտնել


էս կարողա էս վիդեոն ամեն դեպքում պետք էր զվարճելի բաժնում տեղադրվեր? 

իսկ եթե չէ. ոնց հասկացան ինչ-որ մեկին կամ մի քանիսին Հայաստանից վռնդելա պետք, շատ լավ, բայց խի վռնդենք մնացած աշխարհի վզին փաթաթենք մեր հանցագործներին, ասեք ինչ օրենքի խախտում են անում, հոգի կանչելուց, կախարդական եփուկներ պատրաստելուց, տերևով դոլմա փաթաթելուց և բորշ եփելուց բացի, էն ժամանակ տո կկախենք են էլ, կվառենք էլ էտ վհուկներին: 

Բայց կա ավելի լավ տարբերակ, վերցրեք ժամանակի մեքենա և *վռնդվեք* միջնադարի Եվրոպա:

հ.գ. էս Մելիսանդրեքը որտեղից հայտնվան

----------

Skeptic (25.03.2012)

----------


## luys747

> էս կարողա էս վիդեոն ամեն դեպքում պետք էր զվարճելի բաժնում տեղադրվեր? 
> 
> իսկ եթե չէ. ոնց հասկացան ինչ-որ մեկին կամ մի քանիսին Հայաստանից վռնդելա պետք, շատ լավ, բայց խի վռնդենք մնացած աշխարհի վզին փաթաթենք մեր հանցագործներին, ասեք ինչ օրենքի խախտում են անում, հոգի կանչելուց, կախարդական եփուկներ պատրաստելուց, տերևով դոլմա փաթաթելուց և բորշ եփելուց բացի, էն ժամանակ տո կկախենք են էլ, կվառենք էլ էտ վհուկներին: 
> 
> Բայց կա ավելի լավ տարբերակ, վերցրեք ժամանակի մեքենա և *վռնդվեք* միջնադարի Եվրոպա:
> 
> հ.գ. էս Մելիսանդրեքը որտեղից հայտնվան


Առաջին հերթին Աստծո առաջ են մեղք գործել, որովհետեվ Աստծո Հոգու անունից խոսում են, բայց հայհոհություններ են ասում: Միամիտ մարդկանց էլ գցում են գազանների ճանկը: Ապացույցները այստեղ են http://arman666.livejournal.com/99118.html Այստեղ կան չորս տեսահոլովակներ, բայց մնացածը չկարողացա գտնել: այդ ուղերձը տասերորդն է: Ոչ մի տեսահոլովակը հեղինակային իրավունքը չի ոտնահարում, բոլորը փաստեր են: ինչու են վախենում եվ ջնջում youtube-ից

----------


## Sagittarius

> Առաջին հերթին Աստծո առաջ են մեղք գործել, որովհետեվ Աստծո Հոգու անունից խոսում են, բայց հայհոհություններ են ասում: Միամիտ մարդկանց էլ գցում են գազանների ճանկը: Ապացույցները այստեղ են http://arman666.livejournal.com/99118.html Այստեղ կան չորս տեսահոլովակներ, բայց մնացածը չկարողացա գտնել: այդ ուղերձը տասերորդն է: Ոչ մի տեսահոլովակը հեղինակային իրավունքը չի ոտնահարում, բոլորը փաստեր են: ինչու են վախենում եվ ջնջում youtube-ից


Աստծո անունից են խոսում, հետո՞... կարողա իրանք աստծո հեռախոսի համարը ունեն, հետ լավ կապ են պահում: Քրիստոնյա եկեղեցին Աստծո անունից չի խոսու՞մ, կամ թե էտ որ մի եկեղեցին ու կրոնը Աստծո անունից չի խոսում. թե Աստծո անունից խոսալը պատենտավորվա՞ծ ա: 
Ի՞նչ ապացույց և փաստեր, ի՞նչ գազանների ճանկ, Կտուլուին են կանչելու՞ մեր վրա: Ես էտ վիդեոյում տեսա և լսեցի մենակ մի քանի ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմերից հատվածներ և Հայրենիք, Հայ Ազգ, Հայաստան, Օ՜ Հայ Ժողովու՜րդ բառերից կազմված անիսմատ բառակապակցություններ:   

Այ մարդ, գնացեք ումը ուզում եք երկրպագեք, Աստծուն երկրպագեք, Կտուլուին երկրպագեք, Ալլահին երկրպագեք, Ձեր բաղչի Խաղողի ծառին երկրպագեք, բայց մնացեք ձեր և ՀՀ օրենքների սահմաններում: Կրոն են տվել, կրոնով զբաղվենք, ինչ եք կպել աշխարհի կրոնններին, սուտի աստվածներ, Պոռնո աստղեր, տո էլ եսիմ ինչ:

----------

Freeman (25.03.2012), Skeptic (25.03.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Ապացույցները այստեղ են http://arman666.livejournal.com/99118.html


Բարև բոլորին.վաղուց չէի գրել։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ու՞մ պատվերով է ստեղծված այս վիդեոն։Որքան էլ որ չեմ ընդունում ՙկյանքի խոսքին՚ բայց նման վիդեոներն ուՙփաստերը՚ կարծես ուզում են  փոքր ինչ հարգանք  ստեղծել ինձ մոտ հանդեպ ՙԿյանքի խոսքի՚։Դիտարժան է որ վիդեոն ներկայացնում է ոմն 666 (սատանայի թիվ)Ինչպես գիտենք Աստվածաշնչից ՝ սատանան չի կարող սատանայի դեմ դուրս գալ։Հետո՝ ամենակարևորը։Ի՞նչ էր ուզում ապացուցեզ ֆիլմի հեղինակը։ Ինչի՞ հետ էր կապված  նրա խուճապը։ֆիլմի թարգմանությունից հասկացա որ Սիմոնյանը ասել է ՙ ոսկե ցուլը. շիվան.էրոն.... պոռնկության  ու բաբելոնի  ծնունդ են՚։Այդպես չէ՞. խնդրում եմ օգնեք հասկանալ։Հետո ֆիլմում կաին նկարներ որտեղ Սիմոնյանը պատկերված էր  գլխին ինչ որ մուսուլմանի շոր կապած և այլ այլանդակ կերպերով։Տեղյակներին խնդրում եմ օգնեք հասկանամ իրո՞ք Սիմոնյանը  նկարվել է այդ տեսքով.թէ դա ծաղր է։եթե ծաղր է ապա կխնդրեի նաև բացատրել ՝ արդյոք  ծաղրելը  սատանայի գործ չէ՞ և ծաղրի ու ստի հայրը սատանան չէ՞ արդյոք։եթե կասկածներս հաստատվեն՝ չի ստացվում որ ֆիլմը ստեղծողները օգտվել են սատանայի ծառայություններից։ :Think:

----------

Freeman (25.03.2012)

----------


## հովարս

arman666ը չի ներկայացրել այդ վիդիոն, նա ուղղակի բառ առ բառ արտագրել է այս տեսագրություններից http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...38516797-03-12 որը մինչ երեկ բաց էր, բայց այսօր արդեն հասցրել են փակել:

Լավ կանեն բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ''լեզուներով օժտված'' են, ձայնագրեն իրենք իրենց այդ էքստազի ժամանակ և տանեն ստուգելու լեզվաբանների մոտ, գուցե այդ ձևով հասկանան թե ումից են ստացել այդ  ''շնորհը'', (կյանքի խոսք, ռեմա, հիսունական/հոգեգալստական և այլ նորաստեղծ կրոնական կազմակերպություններ):

----------


## Նետ

> arman666ը չի ներկայացրել այդ վիդիոն, նա ուղղակի բառ առ բառ արտագրել է այս տեսագրություններից


Պատկերացրու որ երբ ընդհանուր հարց եմ հղում բոլորին հարցս հղում եմ բոլորին բացի քեզանից(Ֆե Բե  էռ ը հիշու՞մ ես)Ամեն դեպքում քո վիդեոն չեմ դիտել. որովհետև նախորդ վիդեոներն էլ նայելուց ոչինչ չառա ի օգուտ  ձեզ. ու նաև չեմ սիրում վիդեոախոսությունը։ Նորից պարզեցնեմ հարցս՝ ու՞մ պատվերով է ստեղծվել ֆիլմը։Ինչու՞ է ֆիլմում օգտագործվում շինծու պատկերներ. ինչու՞ է ֆիլմի հեղինակը կարծում թէ Հայ ժողովուրդը  այդքան պրիմիտիվ ու ապուշ է(քանի որ  այդ  ՙոգեշունչ՚ արտասանությամբ ու ձայնին  ԷԽՈ տալով կարելի է խաբել միայն տարրական դասարանի աշակերտին)Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Կյանքի խոսքի հետ(հաստատ ոչ մի) Ինչու՞ են այսպես կոչված արորդիներն ու 666 համարները անհանգստացած ՀԱե ի  ծաղկմամբ։և վերջում՝ արդյոք ՀԱե ն  հավանություն տալի՞ս է այս  վիդեոին։

----------

Freeman (25.03.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Ամեն դեպքում քո վիդեոն չեմ դիտել. որովհետև նախորդ վիդեոներն էլ նայելուց ոչինչ չառա ի օգուտ  ձեզ. ու նաև չեմ սիրում վիդեոախոսությունը։ Նորից պարզեցնեմ հարցս՝ ու՞մ պատվերով է ստեղծվել ֆիլմը։Ինչու՞ է ֆիլմում օգտագործվում շինծու պատկերներ. ինչու՞ է ֆիլմի հեղինակը կարծում թէ Հայ ժողովուրդը  այդքան պրիմիտիվ ու ապուշ է(քանի որ  այդ  ՙոգեշունչ՚ արտասանությամբ ու ձայնին  ԷԽՈ տալով կարելի է խաբել միայն տարրական դասարանի աշակերտին)Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Կյանքի խոսքի հետ(հաստատ ոչ մի) Ինչու՞ են այսպես կոչված արորդիներն ու 666 համարները անհանգստացած ՀԱե ի  ծաղկմամբ։և վերջում՝ արդյոք ՀԱե ն  հավանություն տալի՞ս է այս  վիդեոին։


Բաղչիդ միջի մեեեեեեեեեծ քարերը թողած, փոքրերից ես բողոքում, ինձ համար հետաքրքիր չի թե ով է ստեղծել, կարևորը, որ դա  կեղծ չի:



> Պատկերացրու որ երբ ընդհանուր հարց եմ հղում բոլորին հարցս հղում եմ բոլորին բացի քեզանից


Հուզիչ էր :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (25.03.2012)

----------


## luys747

> Պատկերացրու որ երբ ընդհանուր հարց եմ հղում բոլորին հարցս հղում եմ բոլորին բացի քեզանից(Ֆե Բե  էռ ը հիշու՞մ ես)Ամեն դեպքում քո վիդեոն չեմ դիտել. որովհետև նախորդ վիդեոներն էլ նայելուց ոչինչ չառա ի օգուտ  ձեզ. ու նաև չեմ սիրում վիդեոախոսությունը։ Նորից պարզեցնեմ հարցս՝ ու՞մ պատվերով է ստեղծվել ֆիլմը։Ինչու՞ է ֆիլմում օգտագործվում շինծու պատկերներ. ինչու՞ է ֆիլմի հեղինակը կարծում թէ Հայ ժողովուրդը  այդքան պրիմիտիվ ու ապուշ է(քանի որ  այդ  ՙոգեշունչ՚ արտասանությամբ ու ձայնին  ԷԽՈ տալով կարելի է խաբել միայն տարրական դասարանի աշակերտին)Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Կյանքի խոսքի հետ(հաստատ ոչ մի) Ինչու՞ են այսպես կոչված արորդիներն ու 666 համարները անհանգստացած ՀԱե ի  ծաղկմամբ։և վերջում՝ արդյոք ՀԱե ն  հավանություն տալի՞ս է այս  վիդեոին։


 Հովարսի դրածը նույն վիդեոն է, ուղղակի անգլերեն տարբերակն է: Հեղինակը իր էլեկտրոնային փոստի հասցեն թողել է յուրաքանչյուր տեսահոլովակի վերջում:Ցանկության դեպքումկարող եք հարցնել, սակայն համոզված եմ, որ արորդիների եվ 666ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Խաբելու նպատակ նույպես չունի: Վիճակի,  լրջությունն է ցանկացել ցույց տալ: Բոլոր նկարների աղբյուրների հասցեները նույպես տրված են եղել: Շատ շատ վտանգավոր բան է հայտարարել, թե խոսում ես Աստծո Հոգու լեզվով, բայց իրականում խոսել դիվային լեզուներով: Դրա ապացույցը  ոչ միայն թարգմանությունն է, այլ նաեվ տվյալ աղանդի գործունեությունը, քարոզների մեջ Աստծո խոսքի աղավաղումը: Այդ ամենը շատ պարզ բացատրվում է, ուղղակի նրանք ջանասիրաբար ջնջում են համացանցից:

----------

հովարս (25.03.2012)

----------


## Նետ

Լույս ջան իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ ա էլի։Միայն թէ. Միթե՞ ֆիլմը հասավ իր բաղձայլ նպատակին ու ապացուցեց որ դա դիվային լեզու է։Ինչքանով որ իմ գիտակցությունը ներում է Սիմոնյանը ասաց. որ թվարկյալ կուռքերը. բաբելոնի  ու պոռնկության  ծնունդ են։Ինչու՞ է ֆիլմը ուզում նենգափոխել խոսքերը և ասել իբր թէ ներկաներն են պոռնկության ծնունդներ։Ուրիշ դիվային բան ես չնկատեցի ֆիլմում ի տխրություն նրանով հիացածների։

----------


## հովարս

փակելով ձեզ վերաբերվող տեսանյութերը էլ ավելիով եք համոզում ձեր խաբնված և կեղծ վիճակը

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=lEcyrAGw8OU

----------


## Aperna

> փակելով ձեզ վերաբերվող տեսանյութերը էլ ավելիով եք համոզում ձեր խաբնված և կեղծ վիճակը
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=lEcyrAGw8OU


վիդեոն փակել են 
"Arthur Simonian. Po..."
This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Артур Симонян, церковь "Слово Жизни", Армения. 
Sorry about that.

----------


## ars83

Այս հարցն ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է. ինչո՞վ է զբաղվում Բաքվի ԿԽ աղանդը։ Ինչպե՞ս է հայակական ԿԽ-ն համագործակցում նրանց հետ։
Հետևյալ վիդեոն բավական զգացմունքային է, բայց շատ ճիշտ հարցադրումներ է պարունակում, հատկապես՝ Արցախի հարցի վերաբերյալ։

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք վիդեոյի մեջ հնչող՝ Բաքվի ԿԽ ղեկավարի աղոթքի խոսքերին, ըստ որի «Աստված է Ղարաբաղը տվել Ադրբեջանին»։

----------


## My World My Space

Արս,  եթե Աստված Ղարաբաղը տված չլիներ ազիկներին, իլհամ ձյաձյան իրանց չէր թողի տենց ազատ գործել… :LOL:  

Sent from my HTC One X

----------


## Նարե91

*Մերկացնող տեսանյութ աղանդավոր հայ աստղերի ու աղանադավորական գաղտնի դպրոցի մասին...*







աղբյուր՝ blognews.am

----------

VisTolog (24.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աղանդների դեմ խոսացողներն ինչի՞ են էս աստիճանի անգրագետ: Խեղճ Ջուլիետին սարքեցին «Կաբուլետ», չէ մի չէ «Բաթում»

----------

Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), Sagittarius (25.07.2012), Աթեիստ (25.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2012)

----------


## meruj-94

Ես ամբողջությամբ չկարդացի գրվածը, բայց մի բան հստակ կարող եմ ասել, որ եկեղեցուն քննադատելը սխալա: Ամեն ինչ էնպես չի ինչպես ներկայացվումա:Ու ընդհանրապես Հիսուս Քրիստոսի եկեղեցիները ճշմարիտ եկեղեցիներ են:

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

գրված է՝ «Ով մեզ դեմ չի մեր հետա»

----------


## fanaid

> Ես ամբողջությամբ չկարդացի գրվածը, բայց մի բան հստակ կարող եմ ասել, որ եկեղեցուն քննադատելը սխալա: Ամեն ինչ էնպես չի ինչպես ներկայացվումա:Ու ընդհանրապես *Հիսուս Քրիստոսի եկեղեցիները ճշմարիտ եկեղեցիներ են*:


Հիսուս Քրիստոսը դեռ մասնատված չի և Նրա եկեղեցին էլ մեկն է ու հաստատ ոչ ՝՝խարիզմատների՛՛ կլուբը՝ «Հավատամք և ի մի միայն Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի, ի մի մկրտություն, ... ...»

----------


## Rammstein

> գրված է՝ «Ով մեզ դեմ չի մեր հետա»


Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես իրանք իրականում ում են դեմ, ում` ոչ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> գրված է՝ «Ով մեզ դեմ չի մեր հետա»


Իսկ ես մինչև հիմա գիտեի որ հակառակն է գրված («Որ ոչ ընդ իս է հակառակ իմ է»): Ու ստեղ նոր առաջ է գալիս Ռամշի հարցը:

----------


## meruj-94

> Հիսուս Քրիստոսը դեռ մասնատված չի և Նրա եկեղեցին էլ մեկն է ու հաստատ ոչ ՝՝խարիզմատների՛՛ կլուբը՝ «Հավատամք և ի մի միայն Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի, ի մի մկրտություն, ... ...»


Քեզ ուղղակի մի քանի հարց, խնդրում եմ առանց խոսքը շեղելու ուղիղ պատասխան տաս՝

1. Քո կարծիքով բոլոր մարդիկ կործանվելու են, ու իրանք սխալ են, բացի հայ առաքելականների՞ց, խնդրում եմ պատասխանելուց առաջ հիշես, որ աշխարհում կա 7 մլրդից ավել մարդ, իսկ առաքելակններն իրանց մի տոկոսն էլ չեն կազմում

2, Քեզ ճանաչող քանի՞ հոգի քեզ նույն ձևով կնկարագրի, եթե ես իրանց մի քանի հարց տամ: Ասենք քո մայրը, եղբայրներն ու կոլեգաները լրիվ նույն կարծի՞քն
 ունեն, իսկ եթե չէ, կարելի՞ ա ասել, որ իրանց մի մասը քեզ ընդհանրապես չի ճանաչում:

----------


## fanaid

> Քեզ ուղղակի մի քանի հարց, խնդրում եմ առանց խոսքը շեղելու ուղիղ պատասխան տաս՝
> 
> 1. Քո կարծիքով բոլոր մարդիկ կործանվելու են, ու իրանք սխալ են, բացի հայ առաքելականների՞ց, խնդրում եմ պատասխանելուց առաջ հիշես, որ աշխարհում կա 7 մլրդից ավել մարդ, իսկ առաքելակններն իրանց մի տոկոսն էլ չեն կազմում
> 
> 2, Քեզ ճանաչող քանի՞ հոգի քեզ նույն ձևով կնկարագրի, եթե ես իրանց մի քանի հարց տամ: Ասենք քո մայրը, եղբայրներն ու կոլեգաները լրիվ նույն կարծի՞քն
>  ունեն, իսկ եթե չէ, կարելի՞ ա ասել, որ իրանց մի մասը քեզ ընդհանրապես չի ճանաչում:


Քո առաջին հարցին կպատասխանեմ.«...որովհետեւ նեղ է այն դուռը, եւ անձուկ՝ այն ճամբան, որ դէպի կեանք կը տանի, ու քիչ են անոնք՝ որ կը գտնեն զայն» և այստեղ չի նշված ոչ մի եկեղեցու անուն, իմ կարծիքով փրկվում են նրանք ովքեր Քրիստոսին են ծառայում ավետարանի միջոցով սիրով և խոնարհությամբ կատարելով Նրա պատվիրանները:
երկրորդ հարցդ երևի չեմ հասկանում, բայց որքանով որ հասկացա ասեմ, ես չեմ հետաքրքրվում թե ուրիշները ինչ կարծիք ունեն իմ հանդեպ, ինձ հետաքրքրում է Աստծու կարծիքը իմ համար, կարող եմ նաև ավելացնել որ ամեն մարդ իր տեսանկյունից կնկարագրի:
Երկու հարցերդ էլ շատ ծավալուն են և մի քանի խոսքով հնարավոր չի ամբողջովին պատասխանել:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Քեզ ուղղակի մի քանի հարց, խնդրում եմ առանց խոսքը շեղելու ուղիղ պատասխան տաս՝
> 
> 1. Քո կարծիքով բոլոր մարդիկ կործանվելու են, ու իրանք սխալ են, բացի հայ առաքելականների՞ց, խնդրում եմ պատասխանելուց առաջ հիշես, որ աշխարհում կա 7 մլրդից ավել մարդ, իսկ առաքելակններն իրանց մի տոկոսն էլ չեն կազմում:


Ինձ թույլ կտամ ընդհանրապես առաքելականներին վերաբերվող առաջին հարցիդ: 
Նախ, Հավատո հանգանակից կատարված մեջբերումը տեղ է ունի նաև կաթոլիկների (...Et unam, sanctam, cathólicam et apostólicam Ecclésiam), հույն ուղղափառների (...Εἰς μίαν, Ἁγίαν, Καθολικὴν καὶ Ἀποστολικὴν Ἐκκλησίαν), ռուս ուղղափառների (...И во единую, Святую, Вселенскую и Апостольскую Церковь.), անգլիկանների (...In one holy catholic and apostolic Church) ու այլ եկեղեցիների դավանաբանության մեջ: Իմա՝ նկատի է առնվում հանգանակի տվյալ հատվածի ընդունման ժամանակ (381թ. Կ. Պոլսի լրացումներ) գոյություն ունեցած *միակ, ընդհանրական, առաքելական, սուրբ* եկեղեցին: 
Էլ չասած, որ նշածդ 7 միլիարդից զգալի հատվածն ավելի շատ համապատասխանում է Պողոս առաքյալի Հռոմեացիներին ուղղված թղթի բնորոշմանը (2:14,15):

Թեև կարծում եմ, որ ամեն ոք նախ պիտի իր հավատը քննի (ա լա Բ Կորնթացիս 13:5), բայց կարծում եմ տեղին է հիշել Տիրոջ խոսքերը.
«Ոչ ամէն մարդ, որ ինձ «Տէ՜ր, Տէ՜ր» է ասում, երկնքի արքայութիւն կը մտնի, այլ նա՛, ով կատարում է կամքը իմ Հօր, որ երկնքում է։ Այն օրը շատերն ինձ պիտի ասեն. «Տէ՜ր, Տէ՜ր, չէ՞ որ քո անունով մարգարէացանք եւ քո անունով դեւեր հանեցինք եւ քո անունով բազում զօրաւոր գործեր արեցինք»։ Եւ այն ժամանակ ես նրանց պիտի ասեմ. «Ես ձեզ երբեք չեմ ճանաչել, հեռո՛ւ կացէք ինձանից դուք ամէնքդ, որ անօրէնութիւն էք գործում»։

----------

fanaid (28.07.2012)

----------


## meruj-94

> Քո առաջին հարցին կպատասխանեմ.«...որովհետեւ նեղ է այն դուռը, եւ անձուկ՝ այն ճամբան, որ դէպի կեանք կը տանի, ու քիչ են անոնք՝ որ կը գտնեն զայն» և այստեղ չի նշված ոչ մի եկեղեցու անուն, իմ կարծիքով փրկվում են նրանք ովքեր Քրիստոսին են ծառայում ավետարանի միջոցով սիրով և խոնարհությամբ կատարելով Նրա պատվիրանները:


ինչ վերաբերվում ա Առաջին հարցին՝ կոնկրետ չես պատասխանել իմ տված հարցին, բայց մեկ ա, պատասխանիցդ երևում ա, որ ոչ միայն Հավատամք Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի, ի մի մկրտություն:

Ես չեմ ասում, որ առաքելական եկեղեցին սխալ ա, իսկ կյանքի խոսքը ճիշտ, քրիստոնեական բոլոր ուղություններն էլ, եթե հիմնական կետերն ընդունում են, և՛ ճիշտ, և՛ ոչ այնքան ճիշտ կողմեր ունեն, հետևաբար մեր փրկությունը պետք է փնտրենք մեր մեջ, մեր հավատքում ու գործերում, ոչ թե այն եկեղեցու, որին հետևում ենք:
Երկրորդը հարցի իմաստը հետևյալն էր՝ Աստծուն հնարավոր չի, որ բոլորը նույն կերպ ճանաչեն, այդ պատճառով տարբեր ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵԱԿԱՆ եկեղեցիներ կան՝ որ տարբեր բնավորություններ ունեցող մարդիկ գտնեն այն, ինչ փնտրում են, իհարկե խոսքը չի գնում  սխալ վարդապետություն ունեցող եկեղեցիների մասին, որոնց շարքին անձամբ ես չեմ դասում կյանքի խոսքը:

Հուսով եմ շատ չենք դուրս գա թեմայի շրջանակներից  :Smile:

----------


## meruj-94

> Էլ չասած, որ նշածդ 7 միլիարդից զգալի հատվածն ավելի շատ համապատասխանում է Պողոս առաքյալի Հռոմեացիներին ուղղված թղթի բնորոշմանը (2:14,15):
> 
> ։


Բա ես էլ էդ եմ ասում  :Smile: 

Գրածիդ երկրորդ մասի մասին երևի իմ նախորդ (քո գրառման ներքևի) պոստիս մեջ գրել եմ  :Wink:

----------


## fanaid

Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ Moonwalker-ի հետ




> ինչ վերաբերվում ա Առաջին հարցին՝ կոնկրետ չես պատասխանել իմ տված հարցին, բայց մեկ ա, պատասխանիցդ երևում ա, որ ոչ միայն Հավատամք Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի, ի մի մկրտություն:


Քո ա հարցին շատ կոնկրետ պատասխանել եմ




> Ես չեմ ասում, որ առաքելական եկեղեցին սխալ ա, իսկ կյանքի խոսքը ճիշտ, քրիստոնեական բոլոր ուղություններն էլ, եթե* հիմնական կետերն ընդունում են*, և՛ ճիշտ, և՛ ոչ այնքան ճիշտ կողմեր ունեն, հետևաբար մեր փրկությունը պետք է փնտրենք մեր մեջ, մեր հավատքում ու գործերում, ոչ թե այն եկեղեցու, որին հետևում ենք:


իսկ ես ասում եմ որ ՝՝խարիզմատների՛՛ կլուբը(կյանքի խոսք չեմ կարող անվանել) սխալ է և նրանք թաքնվելով հիմնական կետերի հետևում կատարում են մասսոնների ծրագիրը և լցնում իրենց գրպանները օգտվելով անդամների տգիտությունից, նախորդ էջերում շատ է գրված դրա մասին կան նաև տեսահոլովակներ,եթե չեն ջնջել յութուբից, ես էլ չկրկնեմ




> Երկրորդը հարցի իմաստը հետևյալն էր՝ Աստծուն հնարավոր չի, որ բոլորը նույն կերպ ճանաչեն, այդ պատճառով տարբեր ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵԱԿԱՆ եկեղեցիներ կան՝ որ տարբեր բնավորություններ ունեցող *մարդիկ գտնեն այն*, *ինչ փնտրում են*, իհարկե խոսքը չի գնում սխալ վարդապետություն ունեցող եկեղեցիների մասին,


Աստվածաշունչը երբեք չի խոստացել իրեն հետևողներին հարստություն, հանգստություն, լայն կյանք: Չես կարդացել թե քանի անգամ է ասել Տերը.«...Զգույշ եղեք չմոլորվեք...»եթե անկեղծ ես քո հավատքի նկատմամբ ապա ավելի ուշադիր կարդա Աստվածաշունչը և կտեսնես բոլոր մոլորությունները և սխալները 




> որոնց շարքին անձամբ ես չեմ դասում կյանքի խոսքը:


Բայց ինչի չես տեսնում, ես անձամբ շաաաատ փաստեր ունեմ, բայց ինչպես Տերն է ասում.«Զգույշ եղեք թե *ինչ* եք լսում» և «Զգույշ եղեք թե *ոնց* եք լսում», «Ան որ լսելու ականջ ունի՝ թող լսէ»

----------


## meruj-94

> Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ Moonwalker-ի հետ
> 
> Քո ա հարցին շատ կոնկրետ պատասխանել եմ


Որոշ չափով ես էլ եմ իրա հետ համաձայն, իսկ իմ հարցին հեչ էլ կոնկրետ չես պատասխանել, կոնկրետ պատասխանը կլիներ այո, կամ ոչ, կամ գոնե նենց նախադասություն, որից կեզրակացնեի կամ այո ես ասում, կամ ոչ




> իսկ ես ասում եմ որ ՝՝խարիզմատների՛՛ կլուբը(կյանքի խոսք չեմ կարող անվանել) սխալ է և նրանք թաքնվելով հիմնական կետերի հետևում կատարում են մասսոնների ծրագիրը և լցնում իրենց գրպանները օգտվելով անդամների տգիտությունից, նախորդ էջերում շատ է գրված դրա մասին կան նաև տեսահոլովակներ,եթե չեն ջնջել յութուբից, ես էլ չկրկնեմ


Էլի հրեամասոնները,   :Smile:  չէ, ապեր մարդակեր են, մասոն չեն, լավ էլի



> Աստվածաշունչը երբեք չի խոստացել իրեն հետևողներին հարստություն, հանգստություն, լայն կյանք: Չես կարդացել թե քանի անգամ է ասել Տերը.«...Զգույշ եղեք չմոլորվեք...»եթե անկեղծ ես քո հավատքի նկատմամբ ապա ավելի ուշադիր կարդա Աստվածաշունչը և կտեսնես բոլոր մոլորությունները և սխալները


Դու իմ գրածի մեջ տեսա՞ր ակնարկ դեպի նյութական պարգևները, եթե հա՝ ուրեմն կամ դու քրիստոնեությունից գաղափար չունես, կամ էլ մտածում ես, որ ես չունեմ, որտև ես հոգևոր առումով նկատի ունեի: 




> Բայց ինչի չես տեսնում, ես անձամբ շաաաատ փաստեր ունեմ, բայց ինչպես Տերն է ասում.«Զգույշ եղեք թե *ինչ* եք լսում» և «Զգույշ եղեք թե *ոնց* եք լսում», «Ան որ լսելու ականջ ունի՝ թող լսէ»


Ոչ մի անվիճելի փաստ չունես, ուղղակի դու ոնց-որ պրինցիպի ընկած լինես, ուզում ես իրանց սխալ հանես, ես էլ ասեցի, որ բոլոր տեղերում էլ սխալ բաներ կան:

Ի դեպ, դու գիտե՞իր, որ եկեղեցիներից մեկում մոմ վաճառող կինը թուղթ ու գիր էր անում ու մոմ գնողներին իր ծառայություններն առաջարկում, եթե չէ, հո տխրահռչակ Կճոյանի մասին էլ կիմանաս: Բայց էս արդեն ուրիշ խոսակցություն ա, մնա մի ուրիշ տեղ կքննարկենք  :Wink: 

Մի բան էլ՝ դու մտածում ես, որ ես կյանքի խոսքից եմ, դրա համար ուզում ես միշտ ասածներիս մեջ սխալ կողմեր գտնես, ոնց-որ եղավ էն նյութականի պահով, բայց սխալվում ես, իմ համար լրիվ մեկ ա, թե մարդը կյանքի խոսքո՞վ կփրկվի, թե՞ առաքելական եկեղեցով, որտև հավատքը մենակ տվյալ մարդու ա կախված:

Ճիշտն ասած չեմ ուզում հետդ «վեճը» շարունակել, որովհետև իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, ոնց մտածում եմ, դու քո կարծիքին էլ մնալու ես, բայց եթե ցանկանաս շարունակել, հարմար թեմա գտի, ինձ ասա ու գոնե էդ ժամանակ իմ ասածներին պատասխանի, ոչ թե սրանց համար ենթատեքստեր փնտրի ու եսիմում հետ կռիվ արա  :Wink:

----------

fanaid (29.07.2012), VisTolog (29.07.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> Ի դեպ, դու գիտե՞իր, որ եկեղեցիներից մեկում մոմ վաճառող կինը թուղթ ու գիր էր անում


Չգիտեի որ մոմ վաճառողը եկեղեցու հովիվն է




> Դու իմ գրածի մեջ տեսա՞ր ակնարկ դեպի նյութական պարգևները, եթե հա՝ ուրեմն կամ դու քրիստոնեությունից գաղափար չունես, կամ էլ մտածում ես, որ ես չունեմ, որտև ես հոգևոր առումով նկատի ունեի:


Իսկ դու ինչ կապ ունես, ես խոսում եմ ձեր կլուբի վարդապետության մասին, որ բոլոր քարոզների հիմքում ընկած է հրստությունը և փողը(քո սառնարանը միշտ լիքը կլինի, դու փող տուր և կստանաս բազմապատիկ և նման բաներ)




> Մի բան էլ՝ դու մտածում ես, որ ես կյանքի խոսքից եմ, դրա համար ուզում ես միշտ ասածներիս մեջ սխալ կողմեր գտնես, ոնց-որ եղավ էն նյութականի պահով, բայց սխալվում ես, իմ համար լրիվ մեկ ա, թե մարդը կյանքի խոսքո՞վ կփրկվի, թե՞ առաքելական եկեղեցով, որտև հավատքը մենակ տվյալ մարդու ա կախված:


համաձայն եմ, բայց նորից կրկնեմ, դու ինչ կապ ունես, ինձ համար միևնուն է թե դու որտեղ ես հաճախում, ես միայն քեզ ասացի. եթե անկեղծ ես հավատքիդ հանդեպ՝ փնտրի՛ ճշմարտությունը, մնացածը քո գործն է:




> Ոչ մի անվիճելի փաստ չունես, ուղղակի դու ոնց-որ պրինցիպի ընկած լինես, ուզում ես իրանց սխալ հանես, ես էլ ասեցի, որ բոլոր տեղերում էլ սխալ բաներ կան:


Կարևորը ոչ թե երկրորդական, երրորդական սխալն է, այլ հիմնական՝ վարդապետական և դավանաբանական, որով շատ հարուստ է այդ կլուբը, չնայած ջնջել եք յութուբից ձեր գրեթե բոլոր նյութերը (դրանով միայն ապացուցել եք ձեր սխալ դիրքը), միևնույն է շատ փաստեր կան, ես էլ ունեմ, բայց դու երևում է լսելու ականջ չունես...

հ.գ. եթե հանկարծ ցանկություն ունենաս լսելու, կարդա այս բաժինը սկզբից մինչև այստեղ

----------


## meruj-94

> Չգիտեի որ մոմ վաճառողը եկեղեցու հովիվն է


Չէ, երևի ընդհանրապես կապ չունի եկեղեցու հետ ու կարա հենց եկեղեցում մարդկանց հետ բիզնես անի  :LOL: 



> Իսկ դու ինչ կապ ունես, ես խոսում եմ ձեր կլուբի վարդապետության մասին, որ բոլոր քարոզների հիմքում ընկած է հրստությունը և փողը(քո սառնարանը միշտ լիքը կլինի, դու փող տուր և կստանաս բազմապատիկ և նման բաներ)


Եւս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ, հատուկ շատ լավ հասկացող ու յուրահատուկ տրամաբանույթուն ունեցող մարդկանց համար՝ ես կյանքի խոսքից չեմ, ու չեմ էլ ասել, որ իրանք միշտ ճիշտ են

Դու գոնե կարդու՞մ ես, թե ինչ եմ գրում

Չէի ուզում գրել, ուղղակի երկրորդ ասածիդ համար (կլուբի պահով) ճշտումներ բերեցի  :Smile:

----------


## fanaid

> Չէ, երևի ընդհանրապես կապ չունի եկեղեցու հետ ու կարա հենց եկեղեցում մարդկանց հետ բիզնես անի 
> 
> Եւս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ, հատուկ շատ լավ հասկացող ու յուրահատուկ տրամաբանույթուն ունեցող մարդկանց համար՝ ես կյանքի խոսքից չեմ, ու չեմ էլ ասել, որ իրանք միշտ ճիշտ են
> 
> Դու գոնե կարդու՞մ ես, թե ինչ եմ գրում
> 
> Չէի ուզում գրել, ուղղակի երկրորդ ասածիդ համար (կլուբի պահով) ճշտումներ բերեցի


Թերևս, ուղղակի շատ ես ՝՝մտահոգված՛՛ այդ կլուբով

ինձ համար զարմանալի չի որ այդ կլուբի անդամները հիմնականում թաքցնում են իրենց կապը կլուբի հետ, քեզ նկատի չունեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

Փոքրիկ ուղղում մտցնեմ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, խարիզմատներ անվանում են Ավետարանական եկեղեցիների որոշ ճյուղերի, ու Հայաստանի Ավետարանական Եկեղեցին, իրենց անդամներից մեկի խոսքերով, «Կյանքի Խոսքը» խարիզմատ եկեղեցի չի համարում ու բավականին զարմացած է, որ այդ հողի վրա նրանց իրար հետ շփոթում են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես գիտեի խարիզմատը սենց քաղցր ուտելիք ա՝ խավիծի պես… խավիծ, էլի…

… բայց իսկականից, սենց ախորժաբեր անուն ա… հանգիստ կարաս ասես, "տղերք եկեք էթանք Պռասպեկտի անկյունը խարիզմատ ուտելու" կա "էսօր համեցեք մեր տուն խարիզմատ ուտելու"… սենց արևելյան անուշեղենի նման բան ա… չէ՞…

----------

